# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  القوانين الإدارية السورية

## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم 51 لعام 2004 الخاص بنظام العقود للجهات العامة 
القانون 51
الخاص بنظام العقود للجهات العامة


رئيس الجمهورية‏‏‏‏
بناء على أحكام الدستور‏‏‏‏
وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة 
بتاريخ 11/10/1425 هـ و 24 / 11 / 2004 م‏‏‏‏
يصــــــــدر ما يلي:‏‏‏‏المادة 1 
يقر نظام العقود المرافق المتضمن طرق تأمين احتياجات الجهات العامة وبيع أموالها.‏‏‏‏ 
المادة 2 
يطبق هذا النظام على جميع الجهات العامة في الدولة سواء كانت من القطاع الإداري أو الاقتصادي أو الإنشائي باستثناء وزارة الدفاع و المؤسسات و الشـــــــــركات التابعة لها غير الإنشائية.‏‏‏‏ 
المادة 3 
تعتبر أحكام كل من القـانون رقم ( 1 لعام 1976 ) والمرسـوم التشـريعي رقم ( 20 لعام 1994 ) بما يتفق وأحكام هذا القانـون.‏‏‏‏ 
المادة 4
ينهى العمل بأحكام أنظمة العقود المعمول بها لدى الجهات العامة الخاضـعة لأحكام هذا القانون.‏‏‏‏ 
المادة 5 
لا تطبق أحكام هذا النظام على التعهدات التي تم الإعلان عنها أو تم التعاقد عليها قبل نفاذه.‏‏‏‏ 
المادة 6 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتباراً من 1 / 1 / 2005‏‏‏‏ 
دمشق في 26 / 10 / 1425 هـ الموافق لـ 9 / 12 / 2004 م‏‏‏‏ 
رئيس الجمهورية‏‏‏‏ بشار الأسد‏‏‏‏ 


الباب الأول
-------------- 
تعـــــــاريف
==========================‏مادة 1 
أ = يقصد بالتعابير الواردة أدناه في معرض تطبيق أحكام هذا النظــــام المعاني المبينة جانب كل منها: 
1 - الوزير: هو الوزير الذي تخضع الجهة العامة لإدارته أو إشرافه أو ترتبط به.‏‏‏‏ 
2 - آمر الصرف: هو عاقد النفقة المحدد وفق الأنظمة النافذة في الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري ، أو المدير العام للمؤسسة العامة أو الشركة العامة أو المنشأة العامة - حسب الحال - .‏‏‏‏ 
3 - الجهة العامة: هي إحدى الوزارات أو الإدارات العامة أو الهيئات العامة أو الوحدات الإدارية المحلية أو البلديات أو المصالح البلدية أو الدوائر الوقفية أو المؤسسات العامة أو الشركات العامة أو المنشآت العامة.‏‏‏‏ 
4 - التعهد: هو الالتزام الذي يرتبط به المتعهد تجاه الجهة العامة.‏‏‏‏ 
5 - المتعهد المرشح: هو من ترسو عليه المناقصة أو طلب العروض أو يرتبط بعقد بالتراضي لم يستكمل أسباب تصديقه ولم يبلغ أمر المباشرة.‏‏‏‏ 
6 - المتعهد: هو من يرتبط مع الجهة العامة بعقد لتأمين احتياجاتها وتم تبليغـــــه أمر المباشرة وفق أحكام هذا النظام.‏‏‏‏ 
7 - العقد: هو مجموعة الأحكام التي يرتبط بها كل من المتعهد والجهة العامة بما في ذلك دفتر الشروط العامة ودفاتر الشروط الخاصة والمواصفات وسائر الجداول والمصورات والوثائق المتعلقة بالعقد.‏‏‏‏ 
8 - العارض: هو الشخص الطبيعي او الاعتباري الذي تقدم بعرض حسب الأصول الى الجهة العامة بناء على طلبها.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = يجوز للجهة العامة إضافة تعاريف أخرى غير الواردة في البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة في دفاتر الشروط الخاصة وفق ماتقتضيه شروط وأحكام التعهد.‏‏‏‏ 

الباب الثاني
----------------- 
الأحكـام الناظمة للمشـــتريات
==============================
الفصل الأول‏‏‏‏ : طرق تأمين احتياجات الجهة العامة‏‏‏‏ :مادة 2 
أ = تعقد النفقات الناجمة عن تأمين احتياجات الجهة العامة بإحدى الطرق الآتية :‏‏‏‏ 
1 - الشراء المباشر.‏‏‏‏ 
2 - المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
3 - طلب العروض.‏‏‏‏ 
4 - المسابقة.‏‏‏‏ 
5 - العقد بالتراضي.‏‏‏‏ 
6 - تنفيذ الأشغال بالأمانة.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = مع مراعاة الأحكام الواردة في هذا الباب يعود لآمر الصرف تحديد طريقة تأمين الاحتياجات المطلوبة.‏‏‏‏ 

الفصل الثاني‏‏‏‏ : الشراء المباشر :‏‏‏‏مادة 3 
يتم تأمين احتياجات الجهة العامة بطريقة الشراء المباشر في إحدى الحالات الآتية:‏‏‏‏ 
أ = إذا كانت الاحتياجات المطلوب تأمينها تستند الى تعرفة رسمية.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = إذا كان تأمين الاحتياجات المطلوب سيتم من إحدى الجهات العامة المنتجة لها أو المحصور بها بيعها أو توزيعها أو تقديم خدماتها.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = إذا كانت قيمة النفقة الواحدة لا تتجاوز مئة ألف ليرة سورية و لكل حالة على حدا ، و يمكن عند الاقتضاء رفع هذا السقف إلى ثلاثمائة ألف ليرة سورية بموافقة الوزير، كما يمكن تعديل هذه السقوف بقرار من مجلس الوزراء.‏‏‏‏ 



مادة 4 
أ = تشكل لجان الشراء المباشر بقرار من آمر الصرف يحدد فيه رئيس وأعضاء كل لجنة ومهامها على ألا يقل عدد الأعضاء عن ثلاثة من بينهم أحد العاملين في محاسبة الجهة العامة أو الإدارة المالية.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = على لجان الشراء المباشر تحري مصلحة الجهة العامة عند القيام بالشراء و الحصول على أكثر من عرض خطي من الجهات المختصة بتقديم الاحتياجات المطلوبة - كلما أمكن ذلك - ثم اختيار أكثرها موافقة لصالح الجهة العامة بعد التثبت من جودة المواد أو صلاحية الخدمات واعتدال الأسعار.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 5 
أ = تصرف النفقة الناجمة عن الشراء المباشر بالاستناد إلى الفاتورة الصادرة عن الجهة التي قدمت الاحتياجات.‏‏‏‏ أما في الحالة ( ج ) من المادة الثالثة فتوقع الفاتورة من قبل لجنة الشـراء المباشر المختصة إشعاراً بأن الاحتياجات مطابقة للمواصفات المطلوبة وأن الأسعار الواردة في الفاتورة معتدلة ، و ذلك بعد اسـتكمال باقي الأوراق المثبتة المقـررة.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = يجوز لآمر الصــــرف الموافقة على تأمين بعض الاحتياجات التي لا تتجاوز قيمة كل منها خمسون ألف ليرة ســـورية عن غير طريق لجان الشراء المباشر و ذلك في الحالات التي يعود تقديرها إليه.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = تصدق فواتير النفقات المعقودة وفق أحكام البند ( ب ) السابق من آمر الصرف.‏‏‏‏ 
الفصل الثالث‏‏‏‏ : المناقصة‏‏‏‏ :مادة 6 
المناقصة: يلجأ إلى المناقصة عندما تكون الاحتياجات المطلوب تأمينها قد حددت مواصفاتها و شروطها بشكل دقيق و موحد متى جاوزت القيمة التقديرية الحدود المقررة للشراء المباشر.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 7 
تستند المناقصة إلى:‏‏‏‏ 
أ = دفتر الشروط عامة : تصدر بمرسوم بناءً على اقتراح وزير المالية و ذلك بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا النظام.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = دفتر شروط خاصة: ( حقوقية وفنية ومالية ) يتضمن المصورات والمواصفات الكاملة للاحتياجات المطلوبة و موعد إجراء المناقصة والتأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية وغرامة التأخير ومدة انجاز الأعمال وغير ذلك. ويصدق هذا الدفتر من آمر الصرف.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = لائحة ببنود التوريدات أو الأشـــــغال المطلوب تنفيذها مع كمياتها المقدرة على أساس الوحدات المعتمدة.‏‏‏‏ 
د = الأسعار التي تقدرها الجهة العامة لكل بند على حدا في عقود الأشغال.‏‏‏‏ 
هـ = جدول الأسعار في عقود الاشغال.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 8 
عندما لا تساعد دراسة الإضبارة على حساب الكميات بدقة، يجوز أن ينص في دفتر الشروط الخاصة بالمناقصات المتعلقة بالأشغال على اعتبار من يتقدم إلى المناقصة مسؤولاً عن حساب كميات فئات الأعمال والمواد التي تدخل في التعهد أو عن حساب كميات بعض هذه الفئات واعتبار السعر الاجمالي المعروض منه سعراً واحداً لمجموع التعهد أو لمجموع فئات الأعمال و المواد التي يعتبر العارض مسؤولاً عنها.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 9 
أ = يعلن عن المناقصة قبل انتهاء آخر موعد لتقديم العروض بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل بالنسبة للمناقصات الداخلية ، و بخمسين يوماً على الأقل بالنسبة للمناقصات الخارجية.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = يقصد بالمناقصات الداخلية المناقصات التي يسمح بالاشتراك فيها لرعايا الجمهورية العربية السورية ومن في حكمهم ورعايا الدول العربية المقيمين في سورية ، كما يقصد بالمناقصات الخارجية المناقصات التي يسمح الاشتراك فيها للعرب والأجانب بالإضافة إلى الذين يسمح لهم بالاشتراك بالمناقصات الداخلية.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = يجوز في الحالات التي تستوجب السرعة إنقاص المهمل المنصوص عليها في الفترة ( أ ) المتقدمة علـى ألا تقل - في أي حال من الأحوال - عن خمسة أيام في المناقصات الداخلية ، وعن خمسة وعشرين يوماً في المناقصات الخارجية. و يعود أمر تقدير السرعة إلى آمر الصرف ( و يجب أن يتضمن إعلان المناقصة في الحالات المذكورة عبارة السرعة الكلية ).‏‏‏‏ 
د = لا يدخل يوم الإعلان عن المناقصة، كما لا يدخل يوم إجرائها ضمن المهل المذكورة.‏‏‏‏ 
هـ = لا يجوز التعديل في دفاتر الشروط والمخططات وسائر الوثائق التي تبنى عليها المناقصة بعد الإعلان عن المناقصة ما لم يعلن عنها مجددا.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 10
أ = تنشر إعلانات المناقصة في نشرة الإعلانات الرسمية وفي صحيفة يومية ، كما تلصق نسخ عن هذه الإعلانات في لوحة إعلانات الجهة العامة. وبالاضافة إلى ذلك يمكن عند الاقتضاء الإعلان عن المناقصة في الإذاعة و التلفزيون و سائر وسائل الإعلام الأخرى ، كما يجوز تبليغ الجهات التي تهمها المناقصة و تبليغ البعثات و الهيئات التجارية العربية السورية المعتمدة في الخارج و البعثات الأجنبية المعتمــــدة في ســــــورية صوراً عن الإعلان المتعلق بالمناقصات الخارجية.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = يجب أن يتضمن الإعلان عن المناقصة على الأقل البيانات الآتية :‏‏‏‏ 
1 - موضوع المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
2 - مكان وزمان تقديم العروض وجلسة المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
3 - التأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية المطلوبة.‏‏‏‏ 
4 - الجهة التي يمكن شراء إضبارة المناقصة منها.‏‏‏‏ 
5 - سعر الإضبارة.‏‏‏‏ 
6 - مدة إنجاز التعهد.‏‏‏‏ 
7 - المدة التي سيبقى العارض مرتبطاً خلالها بعرضه.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 11 
أ = يشترط فيمن يود الاشتراك في المناقصة ما يلي :‏‏‏‏ 
1 - ألا يكون محروماً من الدخول في المناقصات أو التعاقد مع الجهات العامة أو محجوزاً على أمواله حجزاً احتياطيا لصالح الجهات العامة أو حجزا تنفيذياً.‏‏‏‏ 
2 - أن يكون مسجلاً في السجل التجاري بالنسبة للعارضين السوريين و من في حكمهم.‏‏‏‏ 
3 - أن يكون مسجلاً في إحدى الغرف التجارية أو الزراعية أو الصناعية أو السياحية - حسب الحال - في سورية بالنسبة للعارضين السوريين و من في حكمهم.‏‏‏‏ 
4 - ألا يكون محكوماً بجناية أو جرمٍ شائن ما لم يُرد إليه اعتباره.‏‏‏‏ 
5 - ألا يكون من العاملين في إحدى الجهات العامة وألا يكون عضواً في المكاتب التنفيذية للإدارة المحليـة ضمن محافظتـه تحديداً.‏‏‏‏ 
6 - ألا يملك أي مصنع أو مؤسسة أو مكتب فرعي في اسرائيل ، و ألا يكون مشتركا في أي مؤسسـة أو هيئة فيها ، و ألا يكون طرفاً في أي عقد للصنع أو للتجميع أو الترخيص أو المساعدة الفنية مع أي مؤسسة أو هيئة أو شخص في اسرائيل ، و ألا يزاول مثل هذا النشاط في اسرائيل سواء بشخصه أم عن طريق وسيط ، و ألا يساهم بشكل من الأشكال في دعم اسرائيل أو مجهودها الحربي.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = يتم التأكد من توافر الشروط المحددة في الفقرات ( 1 و 5 و 6 ) من البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة بموجب تصاريح خطية تقدم من العارض.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = يقتصر تطبيق الشــــــروط الواردة في الفقرتين ( 4 و 5 ) من البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة على الأشخاص الطبيعيين.‏‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

د = يمكن أن ينص في دفتر الشروط الخاصة على اشتراط مؤهلات مالية و فنية و مهنية معينة بالراغبين في الاشتراك بالمناقصة كما يمكن في بعض التعهدات اشتراط التأهيل المسبق.‏‏‏‏ 
هـ - يمكن أن ينص دفتر الشروط الخاصة على الإعفاء من توافر الشـرطين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين ( 2 و 3 ) من البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة في بعض المناقصات التي تسـتدعي طبيعتها ذلك و في المناقصات الخارجية.‏‏‏‏ 
و - تعفى الجهات العامة من تقديم جميع الوثائق المحددة في البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة.‏‏‏‏ و تعفى الشركات الأجنبية التي ليس لها فرع أو ممثل مقيم في الجمهورية العربية السورية من تقديم الوثائق المحددة في الفقرات ( 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 ) من البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة.‏‏‏‏ 
ز - يشترط ألا يكون قد مضى ثلاثة أشهر على استخراج الوثائق المحددة في الفقرات ( 2 و 3 و 4 و5 ) من البنــد ( أ ) من هذه المادة.‏‏‏‏ 
ح - يمكن الاستعاضة عن الوثائق المحددة في هذه المادة بشهادة صادرة عن جهة عامة تفيد توفر هذه الوثائق لديها وأنها مســـتوفية لشروطها القانونية لدى هذه الجهة شـريطة تقديم هذه الوثائق عند الإحالة.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 12
أ = تشكل لجنة المناقصـــــــة في الجهة العامة بقرار من آمر الصرف من ثلاثة أعضاء على الأقل من بينهم محاسـب الجهة العامة أو المدير المالي أو من العاملين تحت إشرافهما - حسب الحال - . 
ب = لا يجوز أن يكون آمر الصرف رئيساً للجنة المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = يكون رئيس لجنة المناقصة من حملة الإجازة الجامعية.‏‏‏‏ 
د = يجوز لآمر الصـــــــرف الاستعانة بمندوبين عن الجهات العامة ذات الصلة في لجان المناقصات.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 13 
على من يود الاشتراك في المناقصة تقديم التأمينات المؤقتة المطلوبة ضمن المدة المحددة لتقديم العروض ، وتحدد قيمة هذه التأمينات في دفتر الشروط الخاصة والإعلان.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 14 
تقدم العروض ضمن مغلفين مغلقين ، و يوضع هذان المغلفان في مغلف ثالث معنون باسم الجهة المحددة في الإعلان ويكتب عليه موضوع المناقصة و التاريخ المحدد.‏‏‏‏ 
المغلف الأول: يحتوي على طلب الاشتراك بالمناقصة والوثائق المشعرة بتوافر الشـروط المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 11 ) من هذا النظام.‏‏‏‏ 
كما يحتوي هذا المغلف على تصريح من العارض بأنه اطلع على دفاتر الشروط العامة و الخاصة ( الحقوقية و الفنية و المالية ) و جداول بنود التوريدات أو الأشغال المطلوبة الخاصة بالمناقصـة و أنه يقبل بجميع ماورد في هذه المستندات من شروط و أحكام.‏‏‏‏ 
المغلف الثاني: يحتوي على العرض المالي والتجاري مع جدول الأســــعار الإفرادية و الإجمالية حسب الحال.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 15 
آ = على العارض تعيين موطن مختار له في سورية.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = يمكن للعارض من رعايا الدول العربية غير المقيم في سورية و للعارض الأجنبي تعيين موطن مختار له خارج سورية إذا نصت دفاتر الشروط على ذلك.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = يعتبر الموطن المختار المذكور ملزماً للعـارض و لو انتقل منه إلى غيره ما لم يبلغ الجهة العامة خطياً عن موطنه المختار الجديد في البلدة نفسها ، و إلا تعتبر جميع التبليغات المرسلة إلى موطنه المختار الأول صحيحة حكماً.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 16 
إذا كان العارض وكيلاً بالعمولة فعليه أن يبين في العرض بوضوح نسبة عمولته الصافية و تدفع هذه العمولة للوكيل مباشرة بالعملة السورية على أساس السعر الذي يحدده مكتب القطع للعملات الأجنبية المعمول به بتاريخ فتح الاعتماد المستندي أو التحويل المباشر للقيمة و ذلك بعد الاستلام النهائي وفقا للشروط التعاقدية.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 17 
مع مراعاة البند ( ب ) من المادة ( 7 ) والفقرة ( 6 ) من البند ( ب ) من المادة ( 10 ) من هذا النظام على العارض أن يحدد في عرضه بصورة واضحة المدة التي يتعهد خلالها بتقديم المواد أو إنجاز الخدمات أو تنفيذ الأشغال موضوع المناقصة أو طلب العروض ما لم تحدد من قبل الجهة العامة و تعتبر مدة التسليم من العناصر الرئيسة في مقارنة العروض و يفضل أن يتم التسليم في أقصر وقت ممكن ، و في حال تساوي العروض في جميع شروطها يفضل العرض الذي يتعهد صاحبه بتنفيذ التعهد في مدة أقل من المدد المحددة في العروض الأخرى.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 18 
يرفض العرض في إحدى الحالات الآتية:‏‏‏‏ 
أ = في حال تنظيمه أو تقديمه بصورة مخالفة لأحكام هذا النظام.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = في حال تقديمه بعد الوقت المحدد لتقديم العروض.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = في حال وجود أي نقص في الوثائق أو المواصفات الفنية المطلوب من العارض تقديمها وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام ودفاتر الشروط. إلا انه يحق للجنة المناقصة إعطاء مهلة للعارضين لاستكمال النواقص الحاصلة في عروضهم باستثناء التأمينات المؤقتة والأسعار وجداول تحليل الأسعار إذا كان من المشترط تقديمها.‏‏‏‏ 
د = يجوز للجنة المناقصة قبول العروض التي تتضمن تحفظات إذا وافق العارض في بداية جلسة المناقصة وقبل إعلان الأسعار على إلغاء تحفظاته و التقيد بأحكام دفاتر الشروط الخاصة و ثبت ذلك خطياً.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 19
أ = تقدم العروض مباشرة إلى الجهة المحـــــددة في الإعلان أو ترسل إليها في البريد المضمون على أن تصل و تسجل في ديوانها قبل نهاية الدوام الرســـــمي من اليوم المحدد لانتهاء موعد تقديم العروض.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = لا يقبل من العارض الواحد إلا عرض واحد ، ويعتبر العرض الأسبق في التسجيل في ديوان الجهة المحددة في الإعلان هو المعتمد ، و لا يجوز استعادة العروض أو إكمالها أو تعديلها بعد تسجيلها في الديوان المذكور.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = يجوز أن يتضمن العرض الواحد أكثر من خيار إذا نص دفتر الشروط الخاصة على ذلك.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 20 
أ = تجري المناقصة في الوقت والمكان المحددين لها في جلســــة علنية يسمح بحضـــــورها لجميع العارضين.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = تفض لجنة المناقصة المغلف الأول وتدقق في محتوياته وتقرر قبول عروض من تتوافر فيهم الشروط المطلوبة للاشتراك في المناقصة و استبعاد عروض من لا تتوافر فيهم هذه الشروط و تعلن ذلك على الحضور و توقع كافة الوثائق التي يتقدم بها العارضون من قبل لجنة المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = تعاد العروض غير المقبولة إلى أصحابها دون فض.‏‏‏‏ 
د = 1 - إذا لم يتقدم سوى عارض واحد أو كان العرض المقبول عرضاً واحداً يعاد الإعلان عن المناقصة مجدداً.‏‏‏‏ 
2 - يجوز للجهة العامة قبول العرض الوحيد في المرة الثانية إن وجدت مصلحة لها في ذلك.‏‏‏‏ 
هـ = تفض اللجنة مغلفات العروض المقبولة و تعلن محتوياتها على الحضور.‏‏‏‏ 
و = في الحالات التي تضطر فيها لجنة المناقصة إلى دراسة العروض و التدقيق فيها يجوز لها إرجاء جلسة المناقصة إلى موعد آخر يحدد و يعلن على الحضــور ، و تنجز اللجنة عملها في الجلسة الثانية أمام الحاضـرين من العارضين.‏‏‏‏ 
ز = تصنف العروض المقبولة بترتيب أسعارها اعتباراً من السعر الأدنى بعد تدقيق الأسعار الإفرادية و الإجمالية والتأكد من صحتها، ثم يعلن رئيس اللجنة بعد ذلك اسم المتعهد المرشح الذي تقدم بالسعر الأدنى المقبول.‏‏‏‏ 
ح = إذا تساوى عرضان أو أكثر في السعر الأدنى المقبول جرت مناقصة جديدة بين ما تساوت عروضهم فقط في الجلسة نفسها وبطريقة الظرف المختوم حتى يتم الإرساء.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 21
أ = تتخــذ قرارات لجنة المناقصة بأكثرية عدد أصوات أعضائها الحاضرين و في حال تســاوي الأصـوات يرجح جانب الرئيس.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = لا تعتبر جلسة المناقصة قانونية إلا إذا حضرها أغلبية أعضاء لجنة المناقصة على أن يكون من بينهم رئيس اللجنة شريطة ألا تقل عن ثلاثة أعضاء.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = إن الاعتراضات التي تطرأ أثناء جلسة المناقصة يفصل فيها حالاً بالتصويت و يذكر ذلك في محضر الجلسة.‏‏‏‏ 
د = تعتبر قرارات اللجنة المذاعة على الحاضرين نهائية.‏‏‏‏ 
هـ = تدون وقائع جلسة المناقصة بجميع إجراءاتها بما فيها الاعتراضات في محضر يوقع عليه جميع أعضاء لجنة المناقصة و الحاضرون من العارضين ولا يعتد بامتناع المتعهد المرشح و بقية العارضين عن التوقيع.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 22
أ = يجوز لآمر الصرف أن يحدد مسبقاً السعر الأعلى الذي يمكن قبوله بنتيجة المناقصة بناءً على تقرير لجنة مختصة تشكل لهذه الغاية ، و يوضع هذا السعر في مغلف مختوم بالشمع الأحمر و يفتح في جلسة المناقصــــة من قبل لجنة المناقصة ولا يعلن مضمونه على الحاضرين من العارضين.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = و إذا لم تقدم أسعار تعادل الســعر المشار إليه في البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة أو تقل عنه يجب على اللجنة أن تطلب من العارضين تقديم أسعار جديدة في مغلفات مختومة في الجلسة نفسها ولا يجوز تكرار هذا الإجراء خلال هذه الجلسة. وإذا كانت الأسـعار الجديدة غير مساوية للأسعار المقدرة أو تزيد عليها بما يجاوز ( 5% ) أعلنت اللجنة فشل المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 23 
يحق للجهة العامة تجزئة مواد المناقصة بين العارضين حسـبما تراه ملائما لمصلحتها بحيث تجري إحالة جزء إلى عارض دون أن يحق له الاعتراض شريطة أن تكون المواد قابلة للتجزئة وأن ينص على ذلك في دفتر الشروط الخاصة.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 24
أ = يصدق محضر المناقصة من آمر الصرف ويجوز له أن يلغي نتائج المناقصة لأسباب مبررة خطياً وليس له في أي حال أن يعدل النتيجة التي توصلت إليها لجنة المناقصة.‏‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ب = لا يعتبر المتعهد المرشـــح متعهداً إلا عند استكمال إجراءات التصديق وتبليغه هذه المصادقة ، و للجهة العامة العدول عن تنفيذ موضوع المناقصــة في أي وقت قبل تبليغ المتعهد أمر المباشـرة دون أن يكون له الحق في أي تعويض.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = على المتعهد المرشح توقيع العقد خلال المدة المحددة في دفتر الشروط الخاصة على ألا تجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه الإحالة عليه ، و في حال عدم حضوره أو امتناعه عن توقيع العقد وفقا لأحكام دفتر الشروط الخاصة وعرضه المقبول تصادر التأمينات المقدمة ، ويحق للجهة العامة مطالبته بتعويض عن العطل والضرر عند الاقتضاء.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 25 
يبقى المتعهد المرشح مرتبطاً بعرضه طيلة المدة المحددة لهذا الارتباط في دفاتر الشروط أو الإعــلان أو العرض ، و إذا لم يبلغ أمر المباشرة خلال ذلك حق له خلال سبعة أيام تلي انتهاء المدة المذكورة أن يتخلى عن عرضه بكتاب خطي مسجل في ديوان الجهة العامة التي اجرت المناقصة ، و إلا يتجدد حكماً ارتباطه بعرضه مدة أخرى تسري بدءاً من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ انتهاء المهلة المعطاة للمتعهد المرشح وهكذا في كل مرة ، على أن لا تتجاوز مدة ارتباط المتعهد المرشح بعرضه ستة أشهر.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 26 
يحق لآمر الصرف حين الاعلان عن المناقصة اعتبارها محصورة بمن تتوافر فيهم شروط و كفاءة مادية و فنية لأسباب تتعلق بطبيعة العمل أو نوعيته أو ظروفه وفي هذه الحالة تقوم لجنة المناقصة بعد التدقيق في وثائق العارضين بتحديد أسماء المقبولين ، و يكون قرارها بهذا الشـــأن قطعياً ، و تتم إجراءات المناقصة على النحو المبين في الأحكام السابقة.‏‏‏‏ 

الفصل الرابع‏‏‏‏ : طلب العروض :‏‏‏‏مادة 27
يلجأ إلى طلب العروض عندما يتعذر على الجهة العامة تحديد مواصفات وشروط موحدة للاحتياجات المطلوب تأمينها وذلك للتمييز بين العروض واختيار أفضلها في ضوء الجودة والأسعار وسائر الشروط الأخرى .‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 28 
مع مراعاة الأحكام المبينة في المواد التاليـة تطبق على الشراء بطريقـــــة طلب العروض الأحكام المطبقة على الشراء بالمناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 29 
أ = يتم طلب العروض إما بواسطة الإعلان أو بكتب مسجلة الى الشركات المؤهلة تأهيلاً مسبقاً أو بكليهما أو بأي وسيلة من وســــــائل الاتصال الأخرى توجهها الجهة العامة إلى أكبر عدد من العارضين.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = يجب أن يتضمن طلب العروض البيانات التالية على الأقل :‏‏‏‏ 
1 - موضوع طلب العروض.‏‏‏‏ 
2 - مكان تقديم العروض وآخر موعد لتقديم العروض.‏‏‏‏ 
3 - التأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية المطلوبة.‏‏‏‏ 
4 - الجهة التي يمكن شراء اضبارة طلب العروض منها.‏‏‏‏ 
5 - سعر الاضبارة.‏‏‏‏ 
6 - مدة إنجاز التعهد.‏‏‏‏ 
7 - المدة التي سيبقى العارض مرتبطاً خلالها بعرضه.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 30
تقدم العروض ضمن ثلاثة مغلفات مغلقة، و توضع هذه المغلفات في مغلف رابع معنون باسم الجهة المحددة في الاعلان و يكتب عليه موضوع طلب العروض وفقاً لما يلي :‏‏‏‏ 
أ = المغلف الاول: يحتوي على طلب الاشتراك والوثائق المشعرة بتوافر الشـروط المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 11 ) من هذا النظام وغيرها من الشروط المطلوبة.‏‏‏‏ كما يحتوي هذا المغلف على تصريح من العارض بأنه اطلـع على الإعلان و دفاتر الشروط العامة والخاصة ( الحقوقية والفنية والمالية ) وجداول بنود التوريدات أو الأشــغال المطلوبة وأنه يلتزم بجميع ماورد في هذه المستندات من شروط وأحكام .‏‏‏‏ 
ب = المغلف الثاني: يحتوي على العرض الفني و المواصفات ، و لا يجوز أن يتضمن أي أسعار أو تحفظات أو شروط حقوقية أو مالية ولا يعتد بأي منها في حال ورودها.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = المغلف الثالث: يحتوي على العرض المالي والتجاري مع جدول الأسعار الإفرادية و الإجمالية الذي يجب أن ينظم من قبل العارض بصورة واضحة جلية دون حك أو شـــــطب أو حشو ، و لا يجوز أن يتضمن أي تحفظات أو شروط حقوقية أو فنية و لا يعتد بأي منها في حال ورودها.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 31 
تتولى لجنة المناقصة تدقيق العروض في جلســـــة سرية لا يحضرها العارضون و ذلك على النحو الآتي :‏‏‏‏ 
أ = تفض لجنة المناقصة المغلف الأول وتدقق في محتوياته وتقرر قبول عروض من تتوافر فيهم الشروط المطلوبة للاشتراك في طلب العروض واسـتبعاد عروض من لاتتوافر فيهم هذه الشروط ، و تحيل المغلف الثاني مغلقاً إلى اللجنة أو اللجان الفنيـة.‏‏‏‏ 
ب = تشكل اللجنة الفنية بقرار من آمر الصرف ويكون من بين أعضائها قانونيون وماليون ، و يمكن لآمر الصرف اعتماد مكتب خبرة استشـــــاري داخلي أو خارجي يتولى مهام اللجنة الفنية أو بعض مهامها.‏‏‏‏ 
ج = تقوم اللجنة الفنية قبل استلام المغلفات الفنية بوضع أسس تقييم العروض من الناحية الفنية استناداً لأحكام دفاتر الشروط الخاصة ( الحقوقية والفنية والمالية ) ووضع الحد الأدنى للعلامة المقبولة فنياً بحســب طبيعة المشروع ، و ترفع هذه الأسس إلى لجنة المناقصة لمشاهدتها وحفظ صورة عنها في إضبارة طلب العروض.‏‏‏‏ 
تقوم اللجنة أو اللجان الفنية بعد مشاهدة أسس التقييم بفض المغلف الثاني المحال إليها من قبل لجنة المناقصة و دراسة العروض من الناحية الفنية وفقاً لأسس التقييم و تجري المقارنة بينها على أساس القيمة الفنية و ضمانات الصنع والضمانات الاخرى المقدمة من العارضين و تنظم محضراً بوقائع عملها تحدد فيه العروض المقبولة و العروض المرفوضة فنيا مع تحديد درجات الجودة للعروض المقبولة و يرفع هذا المحضر إلى لجنة المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
د = يحق للجهة العامة طلب إيضاحات من العارضين المقبولة عروضهم كما يحق لها طلب تصحيح عروضهم لمصلحة الجهة العامة و في هذه الحالة يفسح المجال أمام العارضين جميعاً لتصحيح أو تعديل عروضهم أيضاً حتى تاريخ يحدد في الإشعار الذي يقدم إليهم مع إعطائهم الإيضاحات الكافية التي تساعدهم على تقديم عروضهم الجديدة في الشكل والمواصفات التي تلبي رغبة الجهة العامة وتؤمن تكافؤ الفرص بين العارضين.‏‏‏‏ 
هـ = تقوم لجنة المناقصة بعد الإطلاع على محضر اللجنة أو اللجان الفنية بفض المغلف المالي للعروض التي قبلت فنياً و إحالتها إلى اللجنة الفنية مع محضر اللجنة أو اللجان الفنية لتقوم بدراسة العروض المالية و تجري المقارنة بينها بمراعاة أحكام المادة ( 17 ) من هذا النظام ، و على أساس درجات الجودة الفنية و مدد التنفيذ و الأسعار و تفرغ ذلك في جداول خاصة وتنظم بنتيجة عملها محضراً يوقع من جميع أعضائها ويرفع إلى لجنة المناقصة متضمناً توصياتها.‏‏‏‏ 
و = تختار لجنة المناقصة بناءً على محضر اللجنة الفنية المنصوص عليـه في البند ( هـ ) السابق العرض الأنسب لمصـلحة الجهة العامـة.‏‏‏‏ 
ز = يصدق محضر لجنة المناقصة من آمر الصرف ، و يجوز له أن يلغي نتائج طلب العروض لأسباب مبررة خطياً ، و ليس له في أي حال أن يعدل النتيجة التي توصلت إليها لجنة المناقصة.‏‏‏‏ 
ح = تبلغ الجهة العامة صاحب العرض الأنسب قبول عرضه بعد تصديق محضر لجنة المناقصة و ذلك إما بالبريد المسجل أو ببرقية أو بواسطة التلكس ، و يثبت مضمــــــونها بكتاب مسجل و يعتبر التبليغ جارياً في هذه الحالات من تاريخ إيداع البريد المســجل أو إرسال البرقية أو التلكس أيهما أسبق.‏‏‏‏ 
ط = على المتعهد المرشح توقيع العقد خلال المدة المحددة في دفتر الشروط الخاصة على ألا تجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغــه خطياً الإحالة عليه ، و في حال عدم حضوره أو امتناعه عن توقيع العقد وفقاً لأحكام دفتر الشروط الخاصة وعرضه المقبول تصــادر التأمينات المقدمة ويحق للجهة العامـة مطالبته بتعويض عن العطل و الضرر عند الاقتضاء.‏‏‏‏ 
مادة 32 
تطبق أحكام المادة ( 25 ) من هذا النظام على طلب العروض ، و تبدأ مدة ارتباط المتعهد المرشح بعرضه من اليوم التالي لتبليغه خطيا إحالة طلب العروض عليه.‏‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس‏‏‏ : المسابقة‏‏‏ :مادة 33
أ = يجوز للوزير اللجوء إلى طريقة المسابقة سواءً لوضع دراسات أو مخططات لمشروع معين أو لتنفيذ مشروع أعدت له مخططات أو دراســـات سابقة أم للامرين معاً و ذلك عندما تكون هناك أسباب مبررة تتطلب اللجـــوء إلى هذا الأسلوب.‏‏‏ 
ب = تتم المسابقة على أساس برنامج موضوع مسبقاً يحدد أغراضها بالتفصيل ، و يمكن تحديد الحد الأعلى للمبالغ المقدرة لتنفيذ المشروع.‏‏‏ 
ج = يتم الإعلان عن المسابقة بالطريقة التي يعلن فيها عن طلبات الشراء بطلب العروض ، و يمكن اشتراط عدم قبول اشتراك أي شخص في هذه المســابقة قبل عرض وثائقه أو ما قام بتنفيذه من أعمال على الجهة العامة و الموافقة على قبول اشتراكه فيها.‏‏‏ 
مادة 34 
أ = عندما يكون موضوع المسابقة وضع دراسات أو مخططات لمشروع معين يحدد البرنامج المنصوص عليه في البند ( ب ) من المادة السابقة :‏‏‏ 
1 - الجوائز أو المكافآت أو الامتيازات التي ستمنح للفائزين.‏‏‏ 
2 - مصير ملكية الدراسات أو المخططات الفائزة وغير الفائزة.‏‏‏ 
ب = تمنح الجوائز والمكافآت والامتيازات بناءً على تقرير هيئة محكمين يعينها الوزير المختص مسبقاً حين الإعلان عن المسابقة ، و يمكن لهذه الهيئة أن توصـــي بعدم استحقاق أحد لهذه الجوائز و المكافآت أو الامتيازات كلها أو بعضها إذا رأت أن المخططات المقدمة لا تصل إلى المستوى الفني المطلوب.‏‏‏ 
مادة 35
أ = عندما يكون موضوع المسابقة تنفيذ مشروع مدروس مسبقاً يحدد البرنامج المنصوص عليه في البند ( أ ) من المادة ( 33 ) الشروط التي يجب توافرها في عروض المتسابقين و بصـــــورة خاصة :‏‏‏ 
1- ذكر المبلغ المطلـــوب لقاء هذا التنفيذ مع تحليل هذا المبلــــــغ إلى مواد و أعمال و أتعاب و أرباح.‏‏‏ 
2- الزمن الذي سيتم خلاله التنفيذ‏‏‏ . 
3- برنامج التنفيذ بما في ذلك المواد المستعملة‏‏‏ .
4- التأمينات المطلوبة لضمان التنفيذ.‏‏‏ 
ب = عندما يكون موضوع المسابقة وضع دراسة أو مخطط لمشروع معين و تنفيذ هذا المشروع معاً تطبق أحكام المادة السابقة و يطلب من المتسابقين بالإضافة إلى ذلك تقديم دراسة ابتدائية و مخطط ابتدائي للمشروع المطلوب.‏‏‏ 
مادة 36
يجوز النص في البرنامج على منح تعويضات عن المشاريع التي لا يفوز مقدموها بالرغم من أنها مطابقة للبرنامج الموضوع و على مستوى فنـــي مقبول.‏‏‏ 
مادة 37
أ = يحق لهيئة المحكمين استدعاء المتسابقين في كل الأحوال المذكورة في هذا الفصل و مناقشتهم في مشروعاتهم و عروضهم و إدخال بعض التعديلات عليها.‏‏‏ 
ب = تدون الهيئة نتائج أعمالها في محضر خاص تذاع خلاصة عنه بالوسائل التي تراها الجهة العامة و تصبح توصياتها نافذة بعد تصديقها من آمر الصرف وعرضها على المراجع المختصة.‏‏‏ 
ج = يقوم هذا المحضر محل العقد بعد استكمال أسباب التصديق القانونية.‏‏‏ 
الفصل السادس‏‏‏ : العقد بالتراضي‏‏‏ :مادة 38
يجوز للجهة العامة أن تتعاقد بالتراضي مع من تختاره بنتيجة الاتصـالات المباشرة التي تجريها وفق الأحوال والقواعد المبينة في هذا الفصـل.‏‏‏ 
مادة 39
أ= يجوز التعاقد بالتراضي في الأحوال الآتية :‏‏‏ 
1- عندما تكون احتياجات الجهة العامة المطلوبة محصور صنعها أو اقتناؤها أو الاتجار بها أو تقديمها أو استيرادها بشخص معين أو شركة معينة أو جهة معينة أو عندما تقضي الضرورة شراءها في أماكن إنتاجها.‏‏‏ 
2- عندما تكون هناك أسباب فنية أو مالية أو عسكرية هامة تستوجب قيام جهات معينة بتأمين احتياجات الجهة العامة.‏‏‏ 
3- عندما تكون احتياجات الجهة العامة المطلوبة تستهدف القيام بأبحاث أو تجارب مما يتطلب اتباع اسلوب معين في التنفيذ بعيداً عن الأسلوب المعتاد.‏‏‏ 
4- في شراء العقارات عندما لا يكون هناك نفع عام يجيز استملاكها و بعد الاستناد لتقديرات تضعها لجنة مختصة في مجال شراء العقارات يشكلها آمر الصرف لهذا الغرض.‏‏‏ 
5- في استئجار العقارات.‏‏‏ 
6- في حال فشل المناقصة أو طلب العروض لمرتين متتاليتين على أن يتم التعاقد بالتراضي بنفس الشروط والمواصفات المحددة في دفتر الشروط الخاصة والاعلان.‏‏‏ 
7- في عقود الشحن وفي عقود التأمين على البضائع المشحونة.‏‏‏ 
8- عندما يتم التعاقد مع الشركات العامة والمؤسســات العامة و المنشآت العامة وذلك مع مراعاة البند( ب ) من المادة ( 3 ) من هذا النظام.‏‏‏ 
9- في الحالات الطارئة التي تستوجب سرعة مبررة عندما لا يمكن تقديم المواد أو إنجاز الخدمات أو تنفيذ الأشغال بالطرق الأخرى بالسرعة المطلوبة.‏‏‏ 
10- عقود توريد المواد الخاضعة لبورصة عالمية.‏‏‏ 
11- عندما يكون تنفيذ الاحتياجات المطلوبة استكمالاً لمشروع معين قيد التنفيذ بتعهد سابق إذا كانت هناك ضرورات فنية و واقعية تستدعي استمرار المتعهد في القيام بالأشغال الجديدة.‏‏‏ 
ب = يعود تقدير الاحوال المبينة في البند ( أ ) السابق إلى آمر الصرف‏‏‏ . 
ج = يجوز التعاقد بالتراضي في الحالات الاخرى التي يعود تقديرها للوزير المختص نتيجة دراسة تبريرية توضح الحاجة التي تدعو لاتباع هذا الأسلوب متضمنة الأسس الواجب اعتمادها في تحديد السعر وسائر الشروط الاخرى.‏‏‏ 
د = ينبغي في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( 11 ) من البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة التثبت من أن هناك أسباباً فنية أو مالية استدعت عدم لحظ الاشغال الجديدة في التعهد السابق ، و يكون التعاقد الجديد في هذه الحالة بشكل ملحق للعقد السابق و ينص دفتر الشروط على التدابير التي يجب اتخاذها لحصر الأعمال التي أنجزها المتعهد مدة التعهد السابق.‏‏‏ 
مادة 40
أ = يكتفي في المتعاقدين بالتراضي توافر الأهلية الحقوقية للتعاقد وألا يكونوا محرومين من التعاقد مع الجهة العامة أو مع سائر الجهات العامة الأخرى ، و يجوز طلب توافر كل أو بعض الشروط المبينة في المادة ( 11 ) من هذا النظام و طلب تقديم الوثائق المؤيـــدة لذلك.‏‏‏ 
ب = يمكن اشتراط تقديم التأمينات المؤقتة أو الإعفاء من قبل آمر الصرف.‏‏‏ 
مادة 41
يخضع العقد بالتراضي للاجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 24 ) من هذا النظام ، و يكون ارتباط المتعاقد و تحلله من هذا الارتباط وفقا لأحكام المادة ( 25 ) .‏‏‏ 
مادة 42
يجري التعاقد بالتراضي بأحد الأشكال الآتية:‏‏‏ 
أ = بتنظيم عقد تذكر فيه الالتزامات و الحقوق بصورة واضحة.‏‏‏ 
ب = بتعهد يحرر على دفتر الشروط الخاصة و يتضمن قبول المتعهد بالالتزام وفقاً للشروط الخطية المتفق عليها.‏‏‏ 
ج = بالمراسلة وفقاً للأصول التجارية عندما يتم التعاقد مع الأسواق الخارجية.‏‏‏ 
مادة 43
مع مراعاة الأحكام النافذة بشأن إيفاد العاملين في الجهة العامة إلى خارج البلاد يجوز عند الضرورة التي يقدرها الوزير و بعد موافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء تأمين احتياجات الجهة العامة من الأسواق الخارجية بوساطة لجان تشكل لهذه الغاية بقرارات من الوزير تحدد فيها مهام هذه اللجان و كيفية تأمين هذا الشراء وسائر الاحكام المتعلقة بذلك دون التقيد بأحكام هذا النظام ، على أن تصدق العقود وفقاً للأحكام النافذة.‏‏‏ 
الفصل السابع‏‏‏ : تنفيذ الأشغال بالأمانة‏‏‏ :مادة 44
أ = في كل مرة تقتضيها مصلحة الجهة العامة أو ضرورة السرعة أو استحالة تنفيذ الأشغال بواسطة متعهدين يمكن أن تنفذ هذه الأشغال بطريق الأمانة على مسؤولية الجهة العامة التي تتولى التنفيذ مهما كانت مبالغ نفقاتها.‏‏‏ 
ب = تتم الموافقة على تنفيذ الأشغال بالأمانة - بقرار من الوزير - بناء على تقرير من الجهة العامة ذات العلاقة يتضمن الأسباب الموجبة التي تبرر الأشغال بالأمانة ترفق به إضبارة المشروع كاملة مع كشف تقديري يتضمن أنواع الأعمال وكمياتها و أسعارها وغيرها من المستندات التوضيحية.‏‏‏ 
مادة 45
يعتبر قرار الموافقة على تنفيذ الأشغال بالأمانة إذناً ضمنيا بإجراء مناقصات أو تنظيم عقود جزئية بالتراضي أو القيام بالشراء المباشر لتقديم المواد وانجاز الخدمات و تنفيذ الأشغال اللازمة للمشروع و ذلك وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام.‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث
----------------- 
التأمينــــات و الســــلف
=================================
مادة46
أ = مع مراعاة أحكام القانون رقم ( 1 ) لعام 1976 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم ( 20 ) لعام 1994 و الأحكام القانونية الأخرى التي تتضمن الإعفاء من تقديم التأمينات المؤقتة أو النهائية.‏‏‏ 
تحدد التأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية لكل مناقصة أو طلب عروض أو عقد بالتراضي في دفتر الشروط الخاصة والإعلان كما يلي : 
التأمينات المؤقتة: بنسبة ( 5% ) من القيمة التقديرية للتعهد - الكشف التقديري المعد من قبل الجهة العامة - أو بمبلغ مقطوع عند عدم وجود كشف تقديري .‏‏‏ 
التأمينات النهائية: بنسبة (10% ) من قيمة العقد.‏‏‏ 
ب = يجوز لآمـر الصرف إنقاص التأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية شريطة أن يذكر ذلك في دفتر الشــــــروط الخاصة والإعلان .‏‏‏ 
ج = يجوز لآمر الصرف الإعفاء من التأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية في عقود توريد قطع التبديل وعقود أعمال الصيانة.‏‏‏ 
د = يجوز بموافقة مسـبقة من الوزير الإعفـاء من التأمينات المؤقتة و النهائية في الحالات الخاصـة التي تقتضي طبيعتها ذلك.‏‏‏ 
هـ = يكون أداء التأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية إما نقداً يدفع في أحد صناديق الجهة العامة أو في حسابها المصرفي - إن وجد - أو كفالة أو حوالة مصرفية أو شيك مؤشر عليه بالقبول ( شيك مصدق ) من المصارف المقيمة المعتمـــــدة من الجهات العامة المختصـــة في الجمهورية العربية السورية.‏‏‏ 
مادة 47
أ = تعاد التأمينات المؤقتة إلى الذين لم تقبل عروضهم من قبل لجنة المناقصة فوراً إما الذين لم ترس عليهم المناقصة أو طلب العروض أو لم يجر التعاقد معهم فتعاد اليهم التأمينات المؤقتة بعد مصادقة آمر الصرف على محضر لجنة المناقصة.‏‏‏ 
ب = تعاد التأمينات النهائية إلى أصحابها بعد الاستلام النهائي بالنسبة للتوريدات والخدمات ، أما بالنسبة للأشغال فتعاد التأمينات النهائية كلها بعد الاستلام المؤقت إذا لم تكن قد تحققت على المتعهد التزامات تستوجب حجز هذه التأمينات.‏‏‏ 
مادة 48
على المتعهد المرشح تقديم التأمينات النهائية خلال مدة تحدد في دفتر الشروط الخاصة على ألا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه خطياً إحالة التعهد عليه و قبل توقيع العقد و يمكن اعتبار التأمينات المؤقتة المقدمة تأمينات نهائية إذا قام المتعهد خلال المدة الآنفة الذكر بتسـديد الفرق بين التأمينين فيما إذا كانت التأمينات المؤقتة أقل من التأمينات النهائية.‏‏‏ 
و إذا كانت التأمينات المؤقتة قد قدمت بكفالة مصرفية فيجب استبدالها بكفالة جديدة تعادل قيمة التأمينات النهائية وتحتفظ الجهة العامة بالتأمينات النهائية ضماناً لحسن تنفيذ التعهد و اقتطاع غرامات التأخير وجميع التعويضات الناشئة عن العطل و الضــــرر الذي يصيبها من جراء إخلال المتعهد بالتزامه.‏‏‏ 
مادة 49
مع مراعاة الأحكام الواردة في القانون رقم ( 1 ) لعام 1976 بشأن شركات الإنشاءات العامة يجوز منح سلفة للمتعهد وفقاً للشروط الآتيــــــــــة:‏‏‏ 
1- تضمين دفتر الشروط الخاصة والإعلان نصاً يفيد ذلك.‏‏‏ 
2- ألا يتجاوز مقدار السلفة ( 15% ) من قيمة العقد.‏‏‏ 
3- ألا يتم دفع السلفة إلا بعد إعطاء أمر المباشرة وتقديم كفالة مصرفية لا تقل عن قيمة السلفة.‏‏‏ 
4- سقوط حق المتعهد بالإدعاء بارتفاع الأسعار الحاصـل بعد قبض السلفة بنص صريح في دفتر الشروط الخاصة والعقد الجاري معه.‏‏‏ 


الباب الرابع
---------------- 
مؤيــــدات التنفيـــذ
===========================مادة 50
أ = مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ( 51 ) التالية: تفرض على المتعهد الذي يتأخر في تقديم احتياجات الجهة العامة عن المدة المحددة لذلك غرامات التأخير المنصوص عليها في العقد وفي دفتر الشروط و لو لم يلحق بالجهة العامة أي ضرر على ألا تقل الغرامة اليومية عن ( 0.001 ) واحد بالألف من القيمة الاجمالية ولا يزيد مجمــوع غرامات التأخير على ( 20% ) عشرين بالمئة من القيمة الاجمالية للتعهد ، و يجوز أن يتم حساب غرامات التأخير اليومية على أساس قيمة الجزء المتأخر في تسليمه إذا نص دفتر الشروط الخاصة أو الإعلان على ذلك شريطة تحقيق الشرطين المتلازمين الاتيين:‏‏‏ 
1- أن يتم تسليم المواد الأخرى ضمن المواعيد المحددة‏‏‏ .
2- أن يكون الجزء المتأخر تســليمه مستقلاً في الاســـتعمال العادي عن باقي المواد الأخرى المسلمة.‏‏‏ 
ب = لا تعتبر من قبيل غرامات التأخير اليوميـــة الغرامات الفنيــــــة التي ينص عليها في بعض العقود‏‏‏ . 
مادة 51
أ = يجوز في بعض التعهدات ذات الطابع الخاص انقاص مجموع غرامات التأخير عن النسـبة المذكورة في البند ( أ ) من المادة السابقة إذا نص دفتر الشروط الخاصة والعقد على ذلك.‏‏‏ 
ب = يجوز الإعفاء من غرامات التأخير أو تحديدها بشـكل آخر في حالات تحدد بقرار من الوزير المختص تبعاً لماهيتها الذاتية.‏‏‏ 
مادة 52
إذا كان موضوع التعهد تقديم مواد مستوردة و كان فتح الاعتماد المستندي ملقى على عاتق الجهة العامة فعلى المتعهد في هذه الحالة أن يقدم إلى الجهة العامة الوثائق و المعلومات المطلوبة كافة للحصول على إجازة الاستيراد و فتح الاعتماد ، و يعتبر المتعهد مسؤولاً عن كل تأخير يحصل في تقديمه لتلك الوثائق والمعلومات.‏‏‏ 
وتطبق على هذا التأخير الغرامات التي ينص عليها في دفتر الشروط سواء أدى ذلك إلى تأخير التنفيذ عن المدة المقررة أو لم يؤد.‏‏‏ وفي حال تأخر المتعهد عن تقديم الوثائق والمعلومات المشار إليها أعلاه مدة ثلاثين يوماً بعد انقضاء الفترة المحددة في دفتر الشروط يحق للجهة العامة سحب التعهد وفق أحكام هذا النظام ما لم تنص دفاتر الشــروط على خلاف ذلك.‏‏‏ 
مادة 53
أ = لا يكون المتعهد مســــــؤولاً عن التأخير الواقع بسبب من الجهة العامة أو الجهات العامة الأخــــرى .‏‏‏ 
ب = يعفى المتعهد من غرامات التأخير إذاكان ضحية خالصة لقوة قاهرة لا يد له فيها وذلك عن المدة التي تأخر فيها بسبب تلك القوة القاهرة.‏‏‏ 
ج = يعفى المتعهد من تنفيذ التعهد إذا أضحى أمام استحالة مطلقة تحول دون قيامه بتنفيذ أحكام التعهد وكان ذلك غير ناجم عن تقصيره وراجعاً إلى ظروف خارجة تماماً عن إرادته.‏‏‏ 
د = إذا طرأت ظروف أو حوادث استثنائية عامة لم يكن في الوسع توقعها و ترتب على حدوثها أن تنفيذ التعهد و إن لم يصبح مستحيلا صار مرهقاً بحيث يهدد بخسارة فادحة كان للمتعهد الحق بطلب تعويض عادل.‏‏‏ 
هـ = يكون البت في الحالة الواردة في البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة من حق الجهة العامة كما يحق لها البت في الحالات التي تنطبق على البندين ( ب و ج ) من هذه المادة بناءً على طلب المتعهد بعد موافقة لجنة تؤلف لهذه الغاية بقرار من الوزير على الشكل الآتي :‏‏‏ 
- مستشار من مجلس الدولة يسميه رئيس مجلس الدولة رئيساً .‏‏‏ 
- ممثل عن وزارة المالية عضواً‏‏‏ً . 
- ممثل عن الجهة العامة بمرتبة مدير على الأقل عضواً‏‏‏ً . 
- المتعهد أو من ينتدبه عضواً .‏‏‏ 
- ممثل عن الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية عضواً‏‏‏ً . 
تتخذ قرارات اللجنة بأكثرية عدد أصوات أعضائها الحاضرين ، و في حال تساوي الأصـــوات يرجح جانب الرئيس ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذه الحالة قطعياً غير قابل لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة.‏‏‏ 
أما البت في الحالة الواردة في البند ( د ) من هذه المادة فيعود للقضاء الإداري وحده.‏‏‏ 
و= على المتعهد أن يقدم جميع طلباته لتمديد مدة التعهد الناجمة عن حوادث مفاجئة أو أحوال طارئة أو قوة قاهرة أثناء تنفيذ التعهد خلال مدة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ وقوع السبب المؤدي إلى التأخير شارحاً الأسباب التي تضطره إلى التأخير ، و يعتبر عدم تقديم المتعهد لهذا الطلب خلال المدة المذكورة إقراراً منه بعدم وجود أسباب مبررة لأي تأخير و بالتالي إسقاطاً لحقه في الاعتراض على الغرامات التي تترتب عليه من جراء هذا التأخير.‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ز= يمنح كل من رئيس و أعضاء اللجنة المنصوص عليها في البند ( هـ ) من هذه المادة تعويضاً مقداره مائتا ليرة سورية عن كل جلسة و لا يخضع هذا التعويض للحدود القصوى للتعويضات النافذة ، و يتحمل المتعهد هذه التعويضات في جميع الأحوال ، و يجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء تعديل التعويض المذكور.‏‏‏ 
مادة 54
أ = يحق لآمر الصـــــرف أن يقرر ســحب تنفيذ التعهد من المتعهد وتنفيــذه على حسابه في الحالات الآتية:‏‏‏ 
1- عند عدم مباشــــرة المتعهد تنفيذ التعهــــد في الوقت المحدد لذلك وفق أحكام هذا النظام أو دفاتر الشروط .‏‏‏ 
2 - عندما يجاوز مقدار الكميات المرفوضة نهائيا ثلث الكمية المتعاقد عليها أو ربع أي جزء منها إذا نص العقد على تسليمها مجزأة على دفعات متتالية.‏‏‏ 
3 - إذا ثبت للجهة العامة ارتكاب المتعهد أعمال الغش أو التلاعب أو الرشوة.‏‏‏ 
4 - إذا أخل المتعهد بالتزاماته وامتنع عن إصلاح خطئه خلال المدة التي تحددها الجهة العامة.‏‏‏ 
5 - إذا أخل ببرنامج العمل الموضوع بحيث يخشى ألا ينجز في موعده إذا كانت هناك ضرورة فنية أو إدارية استثنائية لإنجازه في هذا الموعد أو كان من المنتظر أن تتجاوز غرامة التأخير النسبة المحددة في المادة ( 50 ) من هذا النظام أو جاوزتها فعلاً .‏‏‏ 
6 - إذا أعلن المتعهد عجزه عن الاستمرار في تنفيذ التعهد‏‏‏ . 
ب = ينذر المتعهد بسحب تنفيذ المتعهد لمرة واحدة ولمدة تحدد في الإنذار قبل سحب التعهد في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( 1- 2 – 3 – 4 - 5 ) من البند السابق ، و للمتعهد أن يقدم اعتراضاته للجهة العامة خلال هذه المدة ، و في جميع الأحوال يبقى المتعهد مسؤولاً عن التنفيذ خلالها ، و على الجهة العامة أن تبت في الاعتراض خلال مدة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تسجيل الاعتراض في ديوان الجهة العامة.‏‏‏ 
ج = يحق لآمر الصرف الرجوع عن هذا الإجراء إذا قدم المتعهـــــد الضمانات الكافية لحسن تنفيذ التعهد وكان في ذلك مصلحة للجهة العامة ، ما لم يكن أمر المباشــــرة بالتنفيذ قد أعطي للمتعهد الجديد.‏‏‏ 
مادة 55
أ = يحق لآمر الصــرف عند سحب تنفيذ التعهد أو عند نكول المتعهد أن يقوم بتأمين الاحتياجات على حساب المتعهد وفق ما يلي :‏‏‏ 
1 - بطريقة المناقصة أو طلب العروض في الحالات الاعتيادية‏‏‏ . 
2 - بطريقة الأمانة أو بالتراضي عند فشل المناقصة أوطلب العروض ، أو عندما تكون هناك فعلا ضرورات فنية أو إدارية تستدعي إنجاز الاعمال عن غير طريق المناقصة.‏‏‏ 
ب = يعلم المتعهد بالإجراءات المتخذة وفقاً للبند( أ ) من هذه المادة‏‏‏ .
ج = إذا نجـم وفر في الأسعار نتيجة تنفيذ التعهــد وفقا لأحكام البند( أ ) من هذه المـادة كان هذا الوفر حقاً للجهة العامة.‏‏‏ 
مادة 56 
ينص دفتر الشروط العامة على الأحوال التي يمكن فيها تدخل الجهة العامة في تدعيم ورشات المتعهد على نفقته أو مشاركته في إدارتها كما ينص على كيفية محاسبته وكيفية ممارسة هذه السلطة في الأحوال المذكورة.‏‏‏ 
مادة 57
يعتبر المتعهد معذراً بما يترتب عليه من التزامات و من غرامات التأخير و جميع الجزاءات الأخرى بمجرد حلول الأجل المحدد في العقد أو دفاتر الشروط دونما حاجة لأي إجراء‏‏‏ . 
مادة 58
أ = يحرم من التعاقد مع الجهة العامة بقرار معلل من الوزير المتعهد الذي يثبت سوء نيته أو عدم كفاءته أثناء تنفيذ تعهدات الجهة العامة ، ويكون هذا الحرمان مؤقتاً لمدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات ، أما الحرمان من التعاقد مع الجهات العامة جميعها فيتم بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح من الوزير المختص‏‏‏ . 
ب = يجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء أو الوزير إعادة النظر في القرارات المتخذة بموجب البند الســــابق بعد مرور سنة واحدة على الأقل .‏‏‏ 
مادة 59
يعتبر التعهد مفسوخاً حكماً في الحالات الآتية :
أ = وفاة المتعهد إذا كانت مؤهلاته الشخصية محل اعتبار في التعاقد وإذا لم تكن محل اعتبار فلا يفسخ التعهد لهذا السبب إلا إذا رأت الجهة العامة أن ورثة المتعهد لا تتوافر فيهم الضمانات الكافية لحسن تنفيذ العمل ولا يترتب على الفسخ في هذه الحالة تعويض لأي من المتعاقدين وتعاد التأمينات إلى الورثــة إذا لم تكن قد تحققت على المتعهد التزامات أخرى .‏‏‏ 
ب = إفلاس المتعهد‏‏‏ .
ج = التصفية القضائية . إلا أنه يحق للجهة العامة الموافقة على اسـتمرار المتعهد بتنفيذ التزاماته إذا أجازت المحكمة ذلك .‏‏‏ 
د = في حال ثبوت مخالفة أحكام الفقرة ( 6 ) من البند ( أ ) من المادة ( 11 ) من هذا النظام تصادر تأمينات المتعهد دون الإخلال بحق الجهة العامة في ملاحقته بالتعويضات الناجمة عن الأضرار التي لحقت بها نتيجة هذا الفسخ .‏‏‏ 
مادة 60 
أ = يحق لآمر الصرف فسخ التعهد عند العدول عن تنفيذه نهائياً بناء على مقتضيات المصلحة العامة كما يحق له الأمر بوقف تنفيذ الأعمال مؤقتاً .‏‏‏ 
ب = إذا جاوزت فترة وقف التنفيذ سنة كاملة كان من حق المتعهد فسخ التعهد إذا طلب ذلك‏‏‏ . 
ج = يترتب على الفسخ أو وقف التنفيذ وفقا لأحكام هذه المادة حق المتعهد في تعويض عادل عن الأضرار التي تلحق به فعلاً ، و يقدر هذا التعويض من قبل القضاء .‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الخامس
---------------- 
أحكـــام مختـلفـــــة
===============================مادة 61
أ = يتم استلام المواد أو الخدمات أو الأشغال من قبل لجان خاصة تؤلفها الجهة العامة ، و ينص دفتر الشروط العامة على كيفية تأليف هذه اللجان وكيفية ممارسة أعمالها .‏‏‏ 
ب = يحدد دفتر الشروط الخاصة الضــمانات اللازمة لمطابقة الاحتياجات المقدمة لشروط التعهد ، و يتم الاستلام في هذه الحالة على مرحلتين : الاستلام المؤقت والاستلام النهائي .‏‏‏ 
كما ينص دفتر الشروط المذكور على الحقوق والإلتزامات المتقابلة في كل من هاتين المرحلتين .‏‏‏ 
مادة 62 
أ = يجوز لآمر الصرف زيادة الكميات المتعاقد عليها أو انقاصها خلال مدة تنفيذ العقد بنسبة لا تتجاوز( 30% ) لكل بند أو مادة من التعهد على حده وذلك بنفس الشروط والأسعار الواردة في العقد ودون حاجة إلى عقد جديد ، على ألا تتجاوز قيمة مجموع الزيادة أو النقص ( 25% ) من القيمة الإجمالية للعقد .‏‏‏ 
ب = يعطى المتعهد في حال الزيادة مدة إضافية تتناسب مع طبيعـــة ومقدار هذه الزيادة وذلك من أجل هذه الزيادة فقط .‏‏‏ 
مادة 63
مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين ( 49 و 53 ) من هذا النظام و إذا طرأ بعد تقديم العرض وطيلة مدة تنفيذ العقد فقط ارتفاع في الأسعار أدى إلى زيادة تكاليف مجموع الأجزاء التي لم تنفذ بنسبة تزيد على ( 15% ) من قيمتها بموجب التعهد يتحمل المتعهد ( 15% ) من هذه الزيادة وتتحمل الجهة العامة باقي الزيادة .‏‏‏ 
مادة 64 
إذا طرأ بعد تقديم العرض هبوط في الأســعار فإن الجهة العامة تتمتع بنفس الحقوق التي يتمتع بها المتعهد وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة .‏‏‏ 
مادة 65 
أ = على المتعهد سواء كان من العرب السوريين أو من في حكمهم أو من العرب أو من الأجانب أن يعين موطناً مختاراً له في سورية ويحدد هذا الموطن صراحة في متن العقد بشكل واضح ، ويعتبر الموطن المختار المذكور ملزماً للمتعهد ولو انتقل منه إلى غيره ما لم يبلغ الجهة العامة خطياً عن موطنه المختار الجديد في البلدة نفسها وإلا تعتبر جميع التبليغات المرسلة إلى موطنه المختار الأول صحيحة حكماً .‏‏‏ 
ب = تعتبر جميع التبليغات والمراسلات والاخطارات والانذارات التي ترسل من الجهة العامة إلى المتعهد صحيحة متى سلمت إليه شخصياً أو لوكيله أو لممثله القانوني أو متى أرسلت إلى موطنه المختار أو لوكيله أو لممثله القانوني بالبريد المسجل أو البرق أو التلكس يثبت مضمونه بكتاب مسجل أو بإحدى الوسائل المقبولة للإثبات قضائياً إلى العنوان المعين من قبله في العقد ، ويعتبر المتعهد مبلغاً حكماً هذه المراسلات والإخطارات والإنذارات :‏‏‏ 
1- فوراً في حال تسليمها له أو لوكيله أو لممثله القانوني .‏‏‏ 
2- خلال ( 48 ساعة ) إذا أرسلت برقياً أو بالتلكس .‏‏‏ 
3- خلال خمسة أيام للعقود وذلك إذا أرسلت بالبريد المســجل إلى موطنه المختار المحدد في العقد . وفي حال تعذر التبليغ وفق ما ورد في هذه المادة فللجهة العامة عند الاقتضاء أن تعمد إلى تبليغه في إحدى الصحف المحلية .‏‏‏ 
مادة 66
أ = القضاء الإداري في الجمهورية العربية الســـــورية هو المرجع المختص للبت في كل نزاع ينشأ عن العقد .‏‏‏ 
ب = يجوز أن ينص في دفاتر الشروط الخاصة والعقد على اللجوء إلى التحكيم وفقا للأصول المتبعة أمام القضاء الإداري ، و تشكل لجنة التحكيم برئاسة مستشار من مجلس الدولة يسميه رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضـــوين تختار أحدهما الجهة العامة و يختار المتعهد العضو الآخر .‏‏‏ 
ج = يمكن أن ينص في العقود الخارجيــة بموافقة الوزير المختص بالذات على جهة تحكيمية خاصة خلافاً لأحكام البندين ( أ و ب) السابقين .‏‏‏ 
مادة 67
يعتبر التشـريع العربي السوري مرجعاً وحيداً في كل ما يتعلق بصحة العقد وتفسـير أحكامه وتطبيقها وفي كل نزاع ينشأ نتيجة تنفيذه .‏‏‏ 
مادة 68 
أ = يخضع المتعهد في كل ما لم ينص عليه في العقد و دفاتر الشروط الخاصة ( الحقوقية و الفنية و المالية ) و جداول الكميات والأسعار ودفتر الشروط العامة إلى هذا النظام عند طرح المناقصة أو طلب العروض أو عند إبرام العقد في حالة التعاقد بالتراضي .‏‏‏ 
ب = يعتبر عرض المتعهد و جميع المستندات و الوثائق الملحقة به جزءاً لا يتجزأ من العقد ، و يعتبر المتعهد بمجرد توقيعه العقد مطلعاً على جميع المستندات الآنفة الذكر ومتفهماً لها‏‏‏ .
ج = في حال وجود تعارض بين أحكام هذه المســـــتندات تطبق الأحكام الواردة فيها حسب تسلسل الأفضليات الآتية :‏‏‏ 
1- العقد .‏‏‏ 
2- دفاتر الشروط الخاصة ( الحقوقية والفنية والمالية )‏‏‏ .
3- دفتر الشروط العامة‏‏‏ .
4- المواصفات الفنية والمصورات وفي حال التعارض تفضل المخططات التفصيلية على المخططات العامة والمواصفات الفنية الخاصة على المواصفات الفنية العامة .‏‏‏ 
5- جدول الأسعار .‏‏‏ 
6- عرض المتعهد وتعديلاته المقبولة من الجهة العامة إذا كان نتيجة مناقصة أو طلب عروض أو تعاقد بالتراضي .‏‏‏ 
مادة 69 
أ = على المتعهد أن ينفذ فوراً جميع الأوامر والتعليمات الخطية التي تبلغ إليه من قبل الجهة العامة أو من يمثلها وإذا رأى أن هذه الأوامر تشكل تجاوزاً على حدود واجباته المفروضة عليه في التعهد فعليه أن يقدم اعتراضاته وتحفظاته وطلباته الناشئة بسبب هذه الأوامر أو التعليمات أو الأعمال غير المشــــــمولة بالتعهد خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغها إليه تحت طائلة عدم القبول .‏‏‏ 
ب = إن جميع طلبات المتعهد الناجمة عن حوادث مفاجئة أو أحوال طارئة أو قوة قاهرة أثناء تنفيذ التعهد عن أعمال تعتبر أنها ليست مشمولة به يجب أن يتقدم بها إلى الجهة العامة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ نشوء هذه الحالات التي تبرر تلك المطالبات تحت طائلة عدم القبول .‏‏‏ 
مادة 70 
يتحمل المتعهد جميع النفقات المترتبة على عملية التعهد من رسوم وطوابع وأجور نشر الإعلانات في الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الأخرى وسائر الضرائب والرســـــــوم الأخرى المحددة في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة .‏‏‏ 
مادة 71 
مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام المتعلقة بإعفاء بعض الجهات العامة من الرسوم يمكن في التعهدات المتضمنة توريدات من الخارج تضمين العقد شروطاً خاصة تتعلق بما يلي :‏‏‏ 
أ = تحميل أحد الطرفين الرسوم الجمركية وملحقاتها ورسوم المرفأ على اختلافها والرسوم المفروضة على إجازات الاستيراد والرسوم الأخرى المفروض على دخول البضـــــاعة إلى البلاد او تخليصها .‏‏‏ 
ب = تحميل أحد الطرفين نتائج تعديل الرســـــــوم المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة أو نتائج فرض رسوم جديدة .‏‏‏ 
ج = يشترط لتطبيق أحكام البندين ( أ و ب ) المتقدمين في غير حالات العقد بالتراضي أن تتضمن دفاتر الشروط الخاصة نصاً بتطبيقها .‏‏‏ 
مادة 72 
يمكن في العقود الخارجية النص في المقاولة أو التعهد على ما يلي :‏‏‏ 
أ = تحميل الجهة العامـــــة كل أو بعض الضرائب والرســــوم المختلفة المترتبة على المقاول أو المتعهد .‏‏‏ 
ب = تحميل الجهة العامة أجور نشر الإعلانات في الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الأخرى .‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السادس
-------------------- 
الأحكـام الناظمـــة للمبيعـــات
===========================
الفصل الأول : طرق البيع‏‏‏ :مادة 73
أ = يتم بيع عقارات الجهات العامة أو إيجارها أو استثمارها وكذلك بيع الأشـــياء واللوازم والمواد التي يقرر بيعها بإحدى الطرق الآتية :‏‏‏ 
1- الطريقة المباشرة .
2- العقد بالتراضي .‏‏‏ 
3- المزايدة .‏‏‏ 
وذلك عندما لا تنص القوانين والأنظمة النافذة على اتباع طريقة أخرى .‏‏‏ 
ب = يجوز في الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصــــــادي الخاضعة للمرسوم التشريعي رقم ( 20 لعام 1994 ) والقانون رقم ( 1 لعام 1976 ) اللجوء إضـــافة لما هو مذكور في البند ( أ ) من هذه المادة إلى إتباع أساليب البيع الآتيـــة :‏‏‏ 
1- البيع بالعقد المباشر .
2- البيع بالارتباط .‏‏‏ 
3- البيع عن طريق وكلاء معتمدين داخل القطر وخارجه .‏‏‏ 
4- البيع بالأمانة .‏‏‏ 
مادة 74
يعين آمر الصرف لجان المبايعات ، ولا يجوز أن يكون آمر الصرف رئيساً للجنة .‏‏‏ 

الفصل الثاني‏‏‏ : الطريقة المباشرة‏‏‏ :مادة 75
يتم البيع أو التأجير أو الاستثمار بالطريقة المباشرة في الحالات الآتية :‏‏‏ 
أ = إذا كانت المبيعات تستند الى تعرفة رسمية .‏‏‏ 
ب = إذا كان البيع سيتم الى إحدى الجهات العامة .‏‏‏ 
ج = إذا كانت قيمة المبيعات في كل مرة لا تتجاوز مئة ألف ليرة سورية ويجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء تعديل هذه القيمة عند الاقتضاء ، ويتم البيع أو التأجير أو الاستثمار في هذه الحالة من قبل لجان المبيعات .‏‏‏ 
د = إذا كان الموضوع متعلقاً ببيع عقار إلى دولة عربية أو أجنبية من أجل إشغاله أو إقامة منشآت عليه لبعثاتها السياسية والقنصلية والتجارية والثقافية شريطة تصديق عقد البيع بقرار يصدر عن مجلس الوزراء .‏‏‏ 
مادة 76
أ = تشكل لجان المبايعات من رئيس وعضوين على الأقل .‏‏‏ 
ب = على لجان المبيعات تحري مصلحة الجهة العامة عند القيام بالبيع أو الإيجار أو الاستثمار و الحصول على أكثر من عرض خطي من الجهات التي ترغب في الشراء أو الاستئجار أو الاستثمار كلما أمكن ذلك ثم اختيار أكثرها ملاءمة لصالح الجهة العامة.‏‏‏ 
الفصل الثالث‏‏‏ : التراضي‏‏‏ :مادة 77
يتم البيع أو التأجير أو الاستثمار بالتراضي في إحدى الحالات الآتية :‏‏‏ 
أ = إذا كانت قيمة المبيعات لا تتجاوز مائتي ألف ليرة ســورية ، و يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء تعديل هذه القيمة عند الاقتضاء .‏‏‏ 
ب = في حال فشل المزايدة لمرتين متتاليتين وبنفس الشروط والمواصفات المعلنة .‏‏‏ 
ج = عند تأجير عقارات الجهة العامة ، إلا إذا قرر آمر الصــــــرف المختص التأجير عن طريق المزايدة .‏‏‏ 
د = خلافاً لأحكام البند ( أ ) الســــــابق يجوز اللجوء إلى طريقة البيع بالتراضي في الحالات الآتيــــــة :‏‏‏ 
1- بيع عقارات المناطق الصناعية والتجارية المحدثة خارج المناطق السكنية .‏‏‏ 
2- بيع العقارات أو أجزاء العقارات التي لا تصلح لإقامة بناء مستقل عليها بموجب القوانين والأنظمة النافذة سواء كانت ناتجة عن تطبيق المخططات التنظيمية أم عن الاستملاك أم عن أي سبب آخر من أسباب الملكية.‏‏‏ 
هـ = تحدد شروط البيع بالتراضــي في الحالات المحددة في البند ( د ) السابق بقرار من مجلس الوزراء على ألا يقل ثمن البيع عن سعر التكلفة.‏‏‏ 
مادة 78
أ = تقوم الجهة العامة بوضع قيمة تقديرية للأشياء المراد بيعها أو تأجيرها أو استثمارها.‏‏‏ 
ب = ينبغي في جميع حالات البيع بطريقة التراضي اللجوء إلى طلب عروض من الجهات الراغبة في الشراء ويتم ذلك إما بالإعلان خلال المدة التي يحددها آمر الصرف أو بالاتصال مباشرة بالجهات المذكورة و ذلك تبعا للســـرعة و الضرورة اللتين يقدرهما صاحب الصلاحية في البيع.‏‏‏ 
ج = تقوم لجنة المبايعات بالتدقيق في هذه العروض واختيار أفضلها بعد التثبت من ملاءمة الأسعار المقدمة و تدون أعمالها في محضر يكون مستندا لتنظيم العقد بالتراضي.‏‏‏ 

الفصل الرابع : المزايدة‏‏‏ :مادة 79
يتم البيع أو التأجير أو الاستثمار بالمزايدة عندما تجاوز القيمة مائتي الف ليرة سورية أو في الحالات التي يقرر فيها آمر الصرف وجوب اللجوء إلى المزايدة ،و يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء تعديل هذه القيمة عند الاقتضاء.‏‏‏ 
مادة 80
تتم المزايدة بأحد الأسلوبين الآتيين :‏‏‏ 
أ = المزايدة بالظرف المختوم .
ب = المزايدة العلنية .‏‏‏ 
مادة 81
أ = قبل إجراء المزايدة تؤلف لجنة من قبل آمر الصرف لتحديد القيمة التقديرية للأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة المراد بيعها أو إيجارها أو استثمارها.‏‏‏ 
ب = يحدد آمر الصرف التأمينات التي يجب أداؤها للاشتراك بالمزايدة.‏‏‏ 
مادة 82
تتم المزايدة التي تجري باسلوب الظرف المختوم وفق الأحكام المتعلقة بالمناقصات.‏‏‏ 
مادة 83
أ = تتم المزايدة العلنية في جلسة علنية يشترك فيها الراغبون ممن تتوفر فيهم الشروط المطلوبة.
ب = يحدد إعلان المزايدة يوم وساعة ومكان اجراء المزايدة ، و تقبل طلبات المزايدة حتى الساعة المحددة لافتتاح جلسة المزايدة .‏‏‏ 
ج = يجوز للجهة العامة أن تضع سعراً مبدئياً لافتتاح عملية المزايدة .‏‏‏ 
د = لا تقبل الزيادات التي تقل عن النصف بالمئة من قيمة العرض السابق.‏‏‏ 
مادة 84
أ = يحق لآمر الصــــرف عند فشل المزايدة بعد إجرائها مرتين متتاليتين اللجــــوء إلى طريقة التعاقد بالتراضي.‏‏‏ 
ب = تعتبر المزايدة فاشلة إذا لم تحصل الجهة العامة على سـعر يعادل القيمة المقدرة لها وفق أحكـام المادة (81 ) من هذا النظام أو يزيد عليها.‏‏‏ 
مادة 85 
تطبق في المزايدات الأحكام الأخرى المطبقة على المناقصات ، كما تطبق على البيع بالطريقة المباشرة و بالتراضي الأحكام المطبقة على الشراء بالطريقة المباشرة و بالتراضي ، و ذلك كله فيما لا يتعارض مع الأحكام الواردة . 
الفصل الخامس‏‏‏ : البيع بالعقد المباشر وأشكال أخرى للبيع‏‏‏ :مادة 86
أ = يتم البيع بالعقد المباشر بالاتصال المباشر بين المفوضين بإجراء البيع والمشترين بأي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال أو بطلب عروض على أن تعزز الاتصالات المباشرة بوثائق خطية فيما بعد.‏‏‏ 
ب = يحدد في عقد البيع المباشر نوع الخدمات و المنتجات و الأشغال و التجهيزات و السلع و أسعارها و كمياتها و طريقة التسليم و مكانه و شروطه و كيفية تأدية الالتزامات الناشئة عنه ومؤيدات التنفيذ ، و بوجه عام سائر ما يتعلق بموضوع العقد والتزامات الطرفين .‏‏‏ 
ج = تحدد الحالات التي يتم فيها البيع بالعقد المباشر و شروطه و إجراءاته في نظام العمليات للجهة العامة المعنية .‏‏‏ 
مادة 87
آ = يتم البيع بالارتباط عندما يحدد للتسليم مواعيد آجله و شروط تتعلق بنوع البضـــــاعة و شكلها.‏‏‏ 
ب = يحدد نظام العمليات في الجهة العامة المعنية الحالات و القواعد و الشروط التي يتم بموجبها البيع بالارتباط .‏‏‏ 
مادة 88
يتم البيع عن طريق وكلاء معتمدين و البيع بالأمانة لقاء عمولة يتم تحديدها بناءً على توصية من اللجنة الاقتصادية وموافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع‏‏‏
------------------ 
أحكــام عامة و مـؤقتــــة‏‏‏
============================مادة 89
أ = مع مراعاة الأحكام الواردة في قانون الإدارة المحلية الصادر بالمرسوم التشــــريعي رقم ( 15 لعام 1971 ) و تعديلاته و اللائحة التنفيذية له الصادرة بالمرسوم ( 2297 لعام 1971 ) و تعديلاتها و أحكام المرسوم التشــريعي رقم( 24 تاريخ 13/4/1972 ) تمارس صلاحيات الوزير المختص المنصــوص عليها في هذا النظام على الوجه الآتي :
1- من الوزير أو من يفوضه.‏‏‏ 
2- من الجهة المختصة في الجهات العامة بموجب أنظمتها أو تبعاً لما يقرره المرجع المختص في حال عدم وجود أحكام من هذا القبيل في هذه الأنظمة.‏‏‏ 
3- من قبل رؤساء المجالس المحلية أو البلديات تبعاً لما تقرره الأنظمة النافذة أو وزير الإدارة المحلية و البيئة في حال عدم وجود أحكام من هذا القبيل في هذه الأنظمة.‏‏‏ 
4- من مجالس الأوقاف أو مديري الأوقاف بالنسبة للدوائر الوقفية وذلك تبعا لما تقرره الأنظمة النافذة أو وزير الأوقاف في حال عدم وجود أحكام من هذا القبيل في هذه الأنظمة.‏‏‏ 
ب = لوزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة بقرار يصدر عنه إنقاص المبالغ الواردة في البند ( ج من المادة 3 ) و البند ( ج من المادة 75 ) و البند ( آ من المادة 77 ) والمادة ( 79 ) من هذا النظام بالنسبة للوحدات الإدارية أو البلدية في ضوء حجم موازنة كل منها.‏‏‏ 
مادة 90
يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التطبيقية والتفسيرية اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا النظام .‏‏‏ 
رئيــس الجمهــوريــة‏‏‏ بشار الأسد‏‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قرار نظام إحداث المناطق التنموية الشاملة 
الجمهورية العربية السوريـة 
رئاسة مجلس الوزراء 

========== 


القرار رقم / / م.و

نظام إحداث واستثمار المناطق التنموية الشاملة 


مجلس الوزراء 

بناء على أحكام قانون الاستملاك الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /20/ لعام 1983 

وعلى أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم/40/ لعام 2005 

وعلى المرسوم رقم/50/لعام 2006 

وعلى اقتراح وزراء الإدارة المحلية والبيئة– شؤون رئاسة الجمهورية–الزراعة والإصلاح الزراعي 

وعلى ما تقرر في جلسة مجلس الوزراء المنعقدة بتاريخ31 / 7 /2007 


يقـرر ما يلـي : 


الفصـل الأول إحداث المناطق التنموية الشاملة 


المادة 1- تهدف المناطق التنموية الشاملة التي تُحدث بموجب هذا القرار إلى تحقيق تطوير عمراني واقتصادي وسكاني وثقافي واجتماعي في المواقع التي تحتاج إلى مثل هذا النوع من التطوير والخدمات ، وجلب الاستثمارات لها . 


المادة 2-أ- تُحدث مناطق التنمية الشاملة ( اقتصادية – اجتماعية – زراعية – تعليمية – سياحية – صناعية – صحية 0000000000 ) بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة . 

ب- ترتبط مناطق التنمية الشاملة بوزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة والمحافظة المعنية . 


المادة 3- تقام المناطق التنموية الشاملة على أراضي أملاك الدولة كلما أمكن ذلك وإلا فتستملك الأراضي اللازمة لإقامتها وفق قانون الاستملاك النافذ . 



المادة 4-أ- تقوم المحافظة التي تحدث فيها منطقة تنموية شاملة بتكليف من يلزم لوضع : 

1- برنامج تخطيطي ومخطط تنظيمي عام يوّضح استعمالات الأراضي والربط الطرقي والسككي القائم والمقترح والمواقع الأثرية والمميّزة . 

2- مخطط تنظيمي عام ومخطط تنظيمي تفصيلي للمنطقة التنموية يوضح الطرقات والساحات والحدائق العامة ومراكز الخدمات العامة بما فيها محطات ومراكز تحويل الكهرباء وخزانات المياه والمقاسم المعدّة للبناء ووجائبها العمرانية وتوضّع الفعاليات المختلفة وتُصدّق هذه المخططات وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 المعدّل بالقانون /41/ لعام 2000 . 

ب - يراعى عند وضع المخطط التنظيمي العام والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي للمنطقة التنموية وبالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة الآتي : 

1 - المساحات اللازمة لكل نشاط حسب نوعه بما يتـلاءم مـع واقـع النشـاط 

ورأس ماله وتطوره ووفق أسس ومعايير وبرامج وظيفية تعتمد على نورمات عالمية 

2- عدد ومساحات المقاسم من كل نوع من أنواع النشاطات على أساس فئات تتناسب ونوعية النشاط واحتياجاته . 

المادة 5- يتم وضع المخطط التفصيلي الخاص بالمقاسم السياحية وإعداد دفاتر شروطه والاعلان عنه بالتنسيق بين الجهة المالكة أو المخصصة بالأرض ووزارة السياحة وذلك وفق قرارات المجلس الأعلى للسياحة وبالتنسيق مع الجهة المعنية . 

المادة 6 - تصنف المقاسم المعدّة للاستثمار في المنطقة التنموية المحدثة بالفئات الآتية : 

الفئة الأولى : المقاسم المخصصة للمشاريع التنموية المبينة في الفقرة (أ) من المادة الأولى من هذا القرار وتستفيد منها الجهات العامة المختصة . 

الفئة الثانية : المقاسم المخصصة للمشيدات العامة حسب حاجة المنطقة بما في ذلك مراكز تحويل الكهرباء وخزانات المياه ومحطات المعالجة 00000000 وتسلَّم للجهات ذات العلاقة دون بدل . 

الفئة الثالثة : المقاسم المخصصة للسكن وتستفيد منها الجهات العامة المختصة بالإسكان والجهات العامة أو الخاصة المستفيدة من مقاسم الفئة الأولى ضمن المنطقة التنموية للسكن (العمالي-الوظيفي-الجامعي 000 ) . 



الفصـل الثانـي 

إدارة المناطق التنموية الشاملة 


المادة 7- تشكل بقرار من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة في كل منطقة تنموية شاملة لجنة تسمى لجنة المنطقة التنموية على الشكل التالي : 

1- المحافظ 
رئيساً 

2- عضو المكتب التنفيذي المختص بمجلس المحافظة 
عضواً 

3- رئيس مجلس الوحدة الإدارية المعنية أو مدير الخدمات الفنية بالمحافظة حسب الحال . 
عضواً 

4- مدير المنطقة التنموية 
عضواً 

5- رئيس الدائرة المالية بمديرية المنطقة التنموية 
عضواً 

6- مدير التخطيط في المحافظة 
عضواً 

7- مدير البيئة في المحافظة 
عضواً 

8- مدير السياحة في المحافظة 
عضواً 

وتستعين اللجنة بمن تراه مناسباً لأداء عملها . 





المادة 8- تحدد مهام لجنة المنطقة التنموية بما يلي : 

أ – الإشراف على إعدادالبرنامج التخطيطي والمخطط التنظيمي العام إعداد الدراسات الهندسية والفنية وغيرها من الدراسات ذات الصلة بالتنسيق مع الوزارات المختصة . 

ب - الإشراف على إعداد التكاليف التقديرية المالية لتنفيذ مشاريع المناطق التنموية في ضوء الدراسات الهندسية التنفيذية المعدة أصولاً والمدققة من قبل الجهات المختصة وبموافقة الوحدة الإدارية أو مديرية الخدمات الفنية في المحافظة . 

ج - الإشراف على إعداد البرنامج المادي والزمني والمالي الملائم لإنجاز مشروع المنطقة التنموية في كل محافظة ورفعه إلى وزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة لاعتماده أصولاً وبما ينسجم مع القوانين والأنظمة النافذة . 

د – الإشراف على إعداد دفاتر الشروط الخاصة ذات الصلة بالأعمال المنوي تنفيذها في إطار المخطط التنظيمي العام والتنظيمي التفصيلي للمنطقة التنموية وعرضها على الجهات العامة المختصة لاعتمادها . 

هـ- تشكيل لجان دراسة العروض واللجان الفنية والمالية وتحديد مسؤولياتها ومهامها . 

و – رفع نتائج دراسة العروض المحالة من قبل هذه اللجان إلى وزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة للاطلاع 

ز - رفع الاقتراح إلى وزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة بمنح المكافآت التشجيعية لرؤساء وأعضاء لجان دراسة العروض وغيرها من اللجان التي تشكلها أو الفنيين الذين تستعين بهم . 

ح - للجنة أن تستعين بمن تراه من العاملين بالدولة وغيرهم لإنجاز مهامها . 

ط – تعتبر لجان المناطق التنموية الشاملة مسؤولة عن أعمالها أمام وزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة 

ي - تجتمع لجنة المنطقة التنموية مرة كل شهر بشكل دوري وكلما دعت الضرورة ، بدعوة من رئيسها . 

ك - تتخذ قرارات اللجنة بموافقة أغلبية الأعضاء المطلقة وفي حال تساوت الأصوات يعتبر صوت الرئيس مرجحاً . 


المادة 9 -أ – تتولى لجنة المنطقة التنموية إضافة لمهامها دراسة طلبات شراء المقاسم وقبول الطلبات التي تتوافر في أصحابها صفة المستثمرين وتنظيم جدول بالطلبات المقبولة يبلغ أصولاً إلى جميع الأشخاص الذين تقدموا بطلبات الشراء ، مع إعطاء الأولوية في الشراء والاستثمار لأبناء المنطقة . 

ب- يحق لمن رفض طلبه الاعتراض لدى الجهة المختصة بوزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة خطياً خلال /15/ خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ جدول المقبولة طلباتهم حسب الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة . 

جـ- تنظر الوزارة بالاعتراضات خلال مدة أسبوع من تاريخ ورود الاعتراض إليها وتعد تقريراً بأوضاع المعترضين وتنظم جدولاً اسمياً بأسماء المقبولة اعتراضاتهم مع الأسباب المبررة ويتم عرض التقرير مع الجدول أمام السيد وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة للنظر باعتمادهما ، وبعدها يبلغ الجدول المصدّق من قبل السيد الوزير إلى المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة المعنية ليصار إلى ضمه لجدول المستفيدين وفق الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة . 


د – يقر المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة الجدول النهائي للمستفيدين مشتملاً أسماء المقبولة اعتراضاتهم حسب الفقرة (ج) آنفاً ويتم تبليغ جدول المستفيدين النهائي إلى ذوي العلاقة أصولاً وخلال مدة عشرة أيام من تاريخ إقراره . 

هـ- تتولى اللجنة بيع المقاسم المعلن عنها للمستثمرين الذين وردت أسماؤهم في جدول المستفيدين وفق ما يلي : 

1- تحديد أفضلية كل مستثمر بالانتقاء وفق تسلسل طلبات المرخص لهم أصولاً المسجلة في سجل خاص يفتح لهذا الغرض لدى مديرية المنطقة التنموية المعنية 

2- ينتقي كل مستثمر وحسب أفضليته المقسم ضمن زمرته . 

و - يعتبر المخصص بالجدول أعلاه مستنكفاً في حال عدم مراجعته أو مراجعة وكيله القانوني لمديرية المنطقة التنموية من أجل استلام مقسمه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبلغه جدول المستفيدين ، وتطبق بحقه أحكام المادة /20/ من هذا القرار . 


المادة 10- للجنة المنطقة التنموية حق استيفاء سلف من المستثمرين المشمولين بأحكام هذا القرار على قيمة المقاسم المراد شراؤها ويعطى المكتتب دافع السلفة الأفضلية بانتقاء المقسم ضمن زمرته . 


المادة 11-أ - يتم تسديد قيمة المقاسم وفق ما يلي : 

1- (10 %) من قيمة المقسم يقدمها المستثمر مع طلب الاكتتاب . 

2- نصف قيمة المقسم عند استلامه /بعد التخصيص/ ويعتبر مبلغ التأمين جزءاً منها 

3- تسدد باقي القيمة على ثلاثة أقساط سنوية متساوية تبدأ بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ استلام المقسم وبزيادة سنوية نسبتها ( 5 % ) خمسة بالمائة وتدفع خلال الشهر الأول من كل عام . 

4- في حال التخلف عن تسديد القسط تفرض غرامة بنسبة ( 1 % ) واحد بالمائة من قيمته عن كل يوم تأخير . 




ب- في حال التأخير بتسديد المستفيد لقسطين متتاليين عن المواعيد المحددة ينذر بإلغاء التخصيص خلال مدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ التأخير في تسديد القسط الثاني المتأخر في تسديده ويعاد للمخصص المبالغ المدفوعة من قيمة المقسم بعد حسم التأمين المشار إليه بهذا القرار ولا يعوض عليه من قيمة وتكاليف الإنشاءات والنفقات الأخرى إلا في حال الظروف القاهرة ويعود تقدير هذه الظروف إلى لجنة المنطقة التنموية المعنية وعلى ألا يزيد التعويض على الكلفة الفعلية . 

جـ- يتم تحصيل الأقساط وفق أحكام قرار وزير الإدارة المحلية رقم /103/ لعام 1972 وملاحقه المتضمن نظام التحقق والجباية في الوحدات الإدارية والبلديات وتبعاً لنتائج التصفية النهائية لتكاليف المنطقة التنموية ولا تحتسب هذه الأقساط ضمن المبالغ التي توزّع عليها عائدات الجباية . 


المادة 12-أ- تقوم لجنة المنطقة التنموية بمنح التراخيص الإدارية للاستثمارات المختلفة على أرض المنطقة التنموية . 

ب- تقوم مديرية المنطقة التنموية بتسجيل طلبات الترخيص بالبناء المقدمة إليها من قبـل 

المستثمرين وتنظم الأضابير اللازمة لذلك وتستكمل وثائقها وفق مبدأ النافذة الواحدة 

جـ- إلى أن يتم إحداث الوحدة الإدارية التي ستحل محل لجنة المنطقة التنموية وبما لا يتعارض مع القوانين والأنظمة النافذة ، تمارس لجنة المنطقة التنموية صلاحيات واختصاصات الوحدة الإدارية وفق أحكام قانون الإدارة المحلية رقم ( 15 ) لعام 1971 ولائحته التنفيذية وتعديلاتهما ، وضمن حدود المنطقة التنموية حصراً . 


المادة 13-أ- يُحدث بقرار من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة لكل منطقة تنموية مديرية من العاملين في المحافظة المختصة ، ويجوز أن تكون مديرية واحدة لأكثر من منطقة تنموية حسب الحاجة والموقع والمساحة وتتولى : 

1- إعداد مشروع الموازنة للمنطقة التنموية ورفعها للجنة المنطقة لاعتمادها واستكمال إجراءات صدورها . 


2- إعداد أضابير مشاريع البنى التحتية والمرافق المراد تنفيذها وفق المراحل المحددة من قبل لجنة المنطقة . 

3- متابعة تنفيذ مشاريع البنى التحتية وإعداد التقارير الشهرية لتتبع التنفيذ ورفعها إلى لجنة المنطقة . 

4- استلام كافة طلبات التخصيص والشراء وإعداد الجداول الخاصة بهذه الطلبات ورفعها إلى لجنة المنطقة التنموية . 

5- إعداد مشاريع عقود البيع لمن تم الموافقة على طلبه وفق النموذج المعتمد من لجنة المنطقة التنموية ورفعه إلى المحافظ – رئيس اللجنة . 

6- تسليم المقاسم المباعة إلى أصحابها . 

7- استلام طلبات وأضابير الترخيص بالبناء وفق نظام ضابطة البناء المصدق ورفعها إلى اللجنة لإصدار القرار اللازم . 

8- متابعة تنفيذ رخص البناء ومراقبة تنفيذها وفق المخططات المصدقة وقمع المخالفات . 

9- استلام طلبات الترخيص الإداري والبيئي ورفعها إلى لجنة المنطقة . 

10- متابعة تحصيل الأقساط والرسوم والغرامات المستحقة . 

11- استثمار وصيانة وتخديم المنطقة التنموية ريثما يتم إحداث وحدة إدارية . 

12- متابعة كل ما يلزم لاستكمال إحداث المنطقة التنموية وتنفيذها واستثمارها وفق الأنظمة والقوانين وما تقرره لجنة المنطقة التنموية . 


ب- يسمى مدير المنطقة التنموية بقرار من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة بناءً على اقتراح المحافظ من المهندسين وذو خبرة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات . 








الفصـل الثالـث 

تمويل إنشاء المناطق التنموية الشاملة 


المادة 14-أ- يكون لكل منطقة تنموية موازنة مستقلة خاصة بها تضعها لجنة المنطقة وفقاً لأحكام النظام المالي للوحدات الإدارية ، وتحدد فيها وارداتها ونفقاتها بحيث يسجل في قسم الواردات الآتي : 

1 - القروض والإعانات من صندوق الدين العام . 

2 - القروض التي تحصل عليها المنطقة التنموية من المصارف المتخصصة وصناديق الادخار 

3 - المنح والهبات المقدمة من المصادر المختلفة بعد قبولها من رئاسة مجلس الوزراء . 

4 - واردات السلف والبيع والإيجار للمقاسم المعدّة للاستثمارات المختلفـة والرسـوم 

والغرامات المفروضة في نطاق المنطقة وجميع الواردات الناجمة عن نشاطاتها المختلفة . 

5 - نسبة النفقات الإدارية المستحقة للإدارة وقدرها (5 %) خمسة بالمائة وفق أحكام المادة /8/ من هذا القرار . 

6 - نسبة (5 %) خمسة بالمائة من التكلفة الإجمالية المحسوبة وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة/ج/ من المادة الرابعة من قانون الاستملاك لقاء سائر النفقات الأخرى . 

ب- يسجل في جانب النفقات كل ما ينفق على إنشاء هذه المناطق والفوائد القانونية . 


المادة 15- يتم الإنفاق على المنطقة التنموية الشاملة وفق نظام العقود النافذ والنظام المالي للوحدات الإدارية . 


المادة 16- يتم تمويل المناطق التنموية الشاملة وفق الآتي : 

أ – القروض والإعانات من صندوق الدين العام . 

ب- القروض التي تحصل عليها المنطقة من المصارف المتخصصة وصناديق الادخار . 

جـ- الأقساط التي يسددها المستثمرون والمستفيدون من التخصص وفوائد التأخير . 




الفصـل الرابـع 

تحديد التكلفة العامة لأرض المنطقة التنموية الشاملة 


المادة 17-أ – يتم حساب التكلفة العامة التقديرية لأرض المنطقة التنموية الشاملة ولكل مرحلة من مراحل إنجاز المنطقة على حدة من قبل لجنة المنطقة على أساس النفقات الوارد ذكرها في الفقرة ( ج ) من المادة /4/ من قانون الاستملاك الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /20/ لعام 1983 وهي : 

1- قيمة عقارات أراضي المنطقة التنموية وبدلات الاستملاك . 

2- تعويضات الإخلاء وإتلاف المزروعات ونفقات الدراسة والأعمال الطبوغرافية والمساحية وتعويضات لجان الاستملاك . 

3- سائر النفقات الأخرى المنصوص عليها بنهاية البند/2/من الفقرة (جـ) من المادة /4/ المذكورة أعلاه . 

4- نفقات المرافق العامة التي تتحملها المنطقة التنموية . 

5- نفقات إدارة وقدرها ( 5 % ) خمسة بالمائة من مجموع المبالغ المشار إليها في البنود / 1 – 2 – 4 / من هذه المادة . 

6- فوائد القروض إن وجدت والفوائد التي تتحملها الجهة المستملكة عن أي من المبالغ المذكورة بالبنود /1 – 2 – 3 – 4/من هذه الفقرة ، وفي حال تعذر تحديد إحدى النفقات التي سبق ذكرها فللجهة المستملكة أن تعتمد في إجراء حسابها على تقديرات يقرّها آمر الصرف . 

7- كافة النفقات الأخرى التي يتم انفاقها لصالح المنطقة (رواتب وأجور - حوافز- تعويضات معدات وآليات- نفقات تأسيس- دعاية وإعلان 00000 ) 

ب - تشكل بقرار من المحافظ ( رئيس لجنة المنطقة التنموية في المحافظة المعنية ) لجنة من خبراء متخصصين في تخمين الأراضي لتحديد قيمة كل مقسم من المقاسم تبعاً للعوامل التي تميّزه وبما لايقل عن الكلفة العامة لتجهيز الموقع للاستثمار ، وتخضع قرارات هذه اللجنة للتصديق من لجنة المنطقة التنموية والمكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة المعنية . 


الفصـل الخامـس 

بيع واستثمار مقاسم المنطقة التنموية 


المادة 18- يتم بيع واستثمار مقاسم المنطقة التنموية وفق القوانين والأنظمة المعتمدة في مجال الاستثمارات ووفق أنظمة العقود الخاصة بالجهات العامة المعنية وبالتنسيق معها . 


المادة 19- يتم البيع والتخصيص للمستثمر بمساحات تتلاءم مع حجم وطبيعة عمل مشروعه بحيث لا تزيد على ما تحتاجه طبيعة عمل المشروع وفق دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية ومخطط الموقع العام ونظام ضابطة البناء . 


المادة 20- يلتزم المستثمر بالمباشرة بالبناء والإنشاء خلال فترة لا تزيد على عام واحد من تاريخ توقيع عقد البيع أو الاستثمار والانتهاء من تنفيذ المشروع خلال المدة المحددة في الترخيص تحت طائلة إلغاء العقد وتغريمه بنسبة (10 %) من قيمة المقسم . 


المادة 21- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة /18/ السابقة يجوز للمستثمر في المناطق التنموية البيع أو التنازل عن مشروعه بعد استكمال بنائه واستثماره فيما رُخص له . 


الفصـل السـادس 

أحكـام عامـة 


المادة 22 - يعتبر التأمين المنصوص عليه في البند /1/ من الفقرة ( أ ) من المادة /13/ من هذا القرار جزءاً من قيمة المقسم حال اقتران طلب الشراء بالموافقة ويرد إلى صاحبه خلال مدة شهر في حال عدم اقتران طلبه بالموافقة ويصادر هذا التأمين لصالح المنطقة التنموية إذا أخل طالب الشراء بما أوجبه هذا القرار بعد اقتران طلبه بالموافقة 


المادة 23- تقوم مديرية المنطقة التنموية بتسليم المقسم إلى المستثمر بموجب ضبط أصولي يُنظم من قبلها ويوقع عليه المستثمر إشعاراً بالموافقة ، ويعتبر هذا التوقيع بمثابة معاينة شاملة نافية للجهالة بالنسبة للموقع وطبيعته وقبوله بوضعه الراهن ، ويُعتمد من المحافظ أو من يفوّضه . 


المادة 24 - يجب أن يتضمن عقد بيع المقاسم ما يلي : 

أ - عدم استعمال المقسم إلا فيما أعد له . 

ب- الحصول على رخصة البناء وإنهائه ضمن المدة المحددة في القوانين والأنظمة . 

جـ- التقيد عند البناء بالشروط الفنية المحددة في رخصة البناء . 

د - مواعيد وآجال تسديد الأقساط وقيمتها والغرامات القانونية حال وجودها . 

هـ- شروط والتزامات فسخ العقد . 


المادة 25- يتحمل الشاري أو المستثمر جميع الضرائب والرسوم والنفقات التي تترتب على إبرام عقد الشراء أو الاستثمار . 


المادة 26- لوزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة صرف المكافآت التشجيعية للعاملين والمساهمين في أعمال ومشاريع المناطق التنموية حسب الفقرة (ز) من المادة /10/ من هذا القرار وتصدر هذه المكافآت بقرار منه بناء على اقتراح المحافظ- رئيس لجنة المنطقة التنموية وتصرف من المبالغ المخصصة في موازنة المنطقة التنموية وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة . 


المادة 27- تُحدث وحدة إدارية مستقلة عند اكتمال إنشاء واستثمار المنطقة التنموية الشاملة وتحل محلها كلاً أو جزءاً وفق قانون الإدارة المحلية وتعديلاته . 


المادة 28- يصدر وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القرار . 

المادة 29- ينشر هذا القرار في الجريدة الرسمية . 

دمشق / / 1428 الموافق / /2007 م . 


رئيس مجلس الـوزراء 

المهنـدس محمـد ناجـي عطـري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التعليمات التنفيذية لقرار نظام إحداث واستثمار المناطق التنموية الشاملة 
الجمهورية العربية السوريـة 

وزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة 

الرقم : 

التاريخ : 

التعليمات التنفيذية لقرار رئاسة مجلس الوزراء 

رقم / / تاريخ / /2007 المتضمن 

" نظام إحداث واستثمار المناطق التنموية الشاملة " 

أولاً – إحداث المنطقة التنموية الشاملة : 

1- تُحدث المنطقة التنموية الشاملة بقرار من السيد رئيس من مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة في المواقع التي تحتاج إلى تطوير عمراني واقتصادي وسكاني وثقافي واجتماعي وتشكل عامل جذب للاستثمارات من خلال تجهيز أراضٍ مخدمة بالبنية التحتية وجاهزة لإنشاء وإقامة كافة المشاريع الاستثمارية والخدمية . 

2- يستند إحداث المنطقة التنموية إلى دراسة تفصيلية تعدها المحافظة المعنية بالتعاون والتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية وعلى الأخص : 

- مديرية الخدمات الفنية 

- المؤسسة العامة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي 

- الشركة العامة لتوزيع الكهرباء 

- الشركة العامة لتوليد الكهرباء 

- مديرية السياحة 

- مديرية الحوض المائي 

- مديرية البيئة 

- مديرية الثقافة 

- مديرية التربية 

- مديرية الطرق المركزية 

- المكتب المركزي للإحصاء 

- مكتب الاستثمار 

- اتحاد الحرفيين 

- اتحاد الفلاحين 

- غرفة الصناعة 

- غرفة التجارة 

حول واقع المنطقة وتطورها المستقبلي وفق ما نصت عليه المادتان /1 و 2/ من قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم / /م.و تاريخ / /2007 وأهم المشاريع التنموية المطلوبة والمتوقع إقامتها . 

وتحديد موقع المنطقة التنموية الشاملة على أراضي أملاك الدولة ما أمكن ذلك وبيان المساحات المتوفرة وانتاجيتها وموقعها بالنسبة للوحدات الإدارية والبلديات وفي حال عدم توفر أملاك الدولة يجوز استملاك الموقع وفق أحكام قانون الاستملاك النافذ . 

ثانياً- إدارة المنطقة التنموية الشاملة : 

استناداً لقرار مجلس الوزراء المتضمن إحداث المنطقة التنموية الشاملة : 

1- تُشكّل بقرار من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة لجنة برئاسة المحافظ في المحافظة المقرر إنشاء المنطقة التنموية فيها تُسمى لجنة المنطقة التنموية وفق أحكام المادة /7/ من قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم / / تاريخ / /2007 المتضمن نظام إحداث واستثمار المناطق التنموية الشاملة . 

وتمارس اللجنة مهامها المنصوص عليها في المواد/8 و 9 و 10/من قرار مجلس الوزراء المذكور 

2- يُحدث بقرار من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة لكل منطقة تنموية ، مديرية من العاملين في المحافظة المختصة . 

ويجوز أن تكون المديرية المحدثة لأكثر من منطقة تنموية حسب الحاجة والموقع والمساحة ويُعيّن مدير المنطقة التنموية بقرار من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة بناءً على اقتراح المحافظ من المهندسين وذو خبرة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات ، وتتولى مديرية المنطقة التنموية المهام المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة /13/ من قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم / / تاريخ / /2007 . 

ثالثاً- الوضع التنظيمي العام للمنطقة التنموية : 

استناداً لقرار إحداث المنطقة التنموية الشاملة والدراسة المعدة من قبل الجهات المذكورة في البند أولاً من هذه التعليمات ، تقوم المحافظة التي تُحدث فيها منطقة تنموية شاملة بتكليف من يلزم لوضع : 

1- برنامج تخطيطي ومخطط تنظيمي عام يوّضح استعمالات الأراضي والربط الطرقي والسككي القائم والمقترح والمواقع الأثرية والمميّزة . 

2- مخطط تنظيمي عام ومخطط تنظيمي تفصيلي للمنطقة التنموية يوضح الطرقات والساحات والحدائق العامة ومراكز الخدمات العامة بما فيها محطات ومراكز تحويل الكهرباء وخزانات المياه والمقاسم المعدّة للبناء ووجائبها العمرانية وتوضّع الفعاليات المختلفة وتُصدّق هذه المخططات وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 المعدّل بالقانون /41/ لعام 2000 . 

ويراعى عند وضع المخطط التنظيمي العام والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي للمنطقة التنموية وبالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة الآتي : 

- المساحات اللازمة لكل نشاط حسب نوعه بما يتـلاءم مـع واقـع النشـاط 

ورأس ماله وتطوره ووفق أسس ومعايير وبرامج وظيفية تعتمد على نورمات عالمية 

- عدد ومساحات المقاسم من كل نوع من أنواع النشاطات على أساس فئات تتناسب ونوعية النشاط واحتياجاته . 

3- يتم وضع المخطط التفصيلي الخاص بالمقاسم السياحية وإعداد دفاتر شروطه والإعلان عنه بالتنسيق بين الجهة المالكة أو المخصصة بالأرض ووزارة السياحة وذلك وفق قرارات المجلس الأعلى للسياحة وبالتنسيق مع الجهة المعنية . 

رابعاً- تصنيف المقاسم الناتجة عن تخطيط وتنظيم المنطقة التنموية الشاملة : 

مع مراعاة أحكام المادة/6/ من قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم /م.و تاريخ / /2007 

المتضمن نظام إحداث واستثمار المناطق التنموية الشاملة 

تصنف المقاسم الناتجة عن تنظيم وتخطيط وتقسيم المناطق في ثلاث فئات وفق الآتي : 

الفئة الأولى : 

وهي المقاسم المخصصة للمشاريع ( الاقتصادية – الاجتماعية – الزراعية – التعليمية – السياحية – الصحية - الصناعية 0000000000 ) ويستفيد من مقاسمها المشاريع العائدة للجهات العامة أو الخاصة . 

الفئة الثانية : 

وهي المقاسم المخصصة للمشيدات العامة وحسب حاجة المنطقة التنموية وتسلَّم للجهات العامة بدون بدل : 

- مراكز الجهة الإدارية 

- المدارس 

- المستشفيات والمستوصفات 

- المخافر 

- مراكز الاطفاء 

- المعابد والمراكز الثقافية والملاعب 

- مراكز الرعاية الاجتماعية 

- مراكز تحويل الكهرباء وخزانات المياه 

- محطات المعالجة 

وكل ما يلزم لتخديم المنطقة واستثماراتها ، وتُحمّل كلفة هذه المقاسم على قيمة مقاسم الفئتين الأولى والثالثة . 

الفئة الثالثة : 

وهي المقاسم المخصصة للسكن وتستفيد منها الجهات العامة المختصة بالإسكان والجهات العامة أو الخاصة المستفيدة من مقاسم الفئة الأولى ضمن المنطقة التنموية للسكن ( العمالي – الوظيفي - الجامعي 000000 ) . 

خامساً- تمويل إنشاء المناطق التنموية الشاملة : 

1- يتم تمويل المناطق التنموية الشاملة وفق الآتي : 

أ – القروض والإعانات من صندوق الدين العام وتتم إجراءاتها عن طريق وزارة الإدارة المحلية والبيئة . 

ب- القروض التي تحصل عليها المنطقة من المصارف المتخصصة وصناديق الادخار . 

جـ- الأقساط التي يسددها المستثمرون والمستفيدون من المقاسم المخصصة وفوائد التأخير . 

2- يكون لكل منطقة تنموية موازنة مستقلة خاصة بها ، تضعها لجنة المنطقة وفقاً لأحكام النظام المالي للوحدات الإدارية ، وتحدد فيها وارداتها ونفقاتها : 

أ – يسجل في قسم الواردات الآتي : 

- القروض والإعانات من صندوق الدين العام . 

- القروض التي تحصل عليها المنطقة التنموية من المصارف المتخصصة وصناديق الادخار 

- المنح والهبات المقدمة من المصادر المختلفة بعد قبولها من رئاسة مجلس الوزراء . 

- واردات السلف والبيع والإيجار للمقاسم المعدّة للاستثمارات المختلفـة والرسـوم 

والغرامات المفروضة في نطاق المنطقة وجميع الواردات الناجمة عن نشاطاتها المختلفة ( رخص البناء – الترخيص الإداري 000000 ) . 

- نسبة النفقات الإدارية المستحقة للإدارة وقدرها (5 %) خمسة بالمائة وفق أحكام المادة /17/ من قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم تاريخ / /2007 . 

- نسبة ( 5 % ) خمسة بالمائة من التكلفة الإجمالية المحسوبة وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة/ج/ من المادة الرابعة من قانون الاستملاك لقاء سائر النفقات الأخرى . 

ب – يسجل في قسم النفقات كل ما ينفق على إنشاء هذه المناطق والفوائد القانونية لوضعها في الاستثمار . 

3- يخضع الإنفاق على المناطق التنموية الشاملة لنظام العقود النافذ وللنظام المالي للوحدات الإدارية . 

سادساً- تحديد الكلفة العامة لأرض المنطقة التنموية الشاملة : 

أ – يتم حساب التكلفة العامة التقديرية لأرض المنطقة التنموية الشاملة ولكل مرحلة من إنجاز المنطقة على حدة من قبل لجنة المنطقة وفق الآتي : 

1- قيمة عقارات أراضي المنطقة التنموية وبدلات الاستملاك . 

2- تعويضات الإخلاء وإتلاف المزروعات ونفقات الدراسة والأعمال الطبوغرافية والمساحية وتعويضات لجان الاستملاك . 

3- سائر النفقات الأخرى المنصوص عليها بنهاية البند/2/من الفقرة (جـ) من المادة /4/ المذكورة أعلاه . 

4- نفقات المرافق العامة التي تتحملها المنطقة التنموية . 

5- نفقات إدارة وقدرها ( 5 % ) خمسة بالمائة من مجموع المبالغ المشار إليها في البنود / 1 – 2 – 4 / من هذه المادة . 

6- فوائد القروض إن وجدت والفوائد التي تتحملها الجهة المستملكة عن أي من المبالغ المذكورة بالبنود /1 – 2 – 3 – 4/من هذه الفقرة ، وفي حال تعذر تحديد إحدى النفقات التي سبق ذكرها فللجهة المستملكة أن تعتمد في إجراء حسابها على تقديرات يقرّها آمر الصرف . 

7- كافة النفقات الأخرى التي يتم إنفاقها لصالح المنطقة (رواتب وأجور - حوافز- تعويضات معدات وآليات - نفقات تأسيس - دعاية وإعلان 0000000 ) وتُحدد بدلات وفق أحكام قانون الاستملاك النافذ ، وفي حالة أن أرض المنطقة من أملاك الدولة فتقدر قيمة الأرض من قبل لجنة مختصة لأن لهذه الأملاك قيمة هي من حق الخزينة العامة للدولة . 

ب - تشكل بقرار من المحافظ ( رئيس لجنة المنطقة التنموية في المحافظة المعنية ) لجنة من خبراء متخصصين في تخمين الأراضي لتحديد قيمة كل مقسم من المقاسم تبعاً للعوامل التي تميّزه وبما لايقل عن الكلفة العامة لتجهيز الموقع للاستثمار ، وتخضع قرارات هذه اللجنة للتصديق من لجنة المنطقة التنموية والمكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة المعنية . 

سابعاً- بيع واستثمار مقاسم المنطقة التنموية : 

1- يتم البيع والاستثمار لمقاسم المنطقة التنموية وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة المتعلقة بالاستثمار ونظام العقود النافذ أو النظام الخاص ببعض الجهات المعنية وبالتنسيق معها وعلى لجنة المنطقة البت بطلبات المقاسم خلال ثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر . 

2- تُحدد المساحات اللازمة لكل مشروع بما يتلاءم مع حجم وطبيعة عمل المشروع بحيث لاتزيد عما تحتاجه طبيعة عمل المشروع وفق دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية ومخطط الموقع ونظام ضابطة البناء . 

3- على مديرية المنطقة التنموية تنظيم العقد وتسليم المقسم للمستفيد خلال شهر من تاريخ موافقة لجنة المنطقة على التخصيص . 

4- على المستثمر المباشرة بالبناء والإنشاء خلال فترة لاتزيد على عام واحد من تاريخ توقيع عقد البيع أو الاستثمار والانتهاء من تنفيذ المشروع خلال المدة المحددة في الترخيص تحت طائلة إلغاء العقد وتغريمه بنسبة (10 %) من قيمة المقسم . 

5- لا يحق للمستثمر في المناطق التنموية البيع أو التنازل عن المشروع إلا بعد استكمال بنائه واستثماره فيما رخص له . 

6- يتم تسديد قيمة المقاسم والغرامات وفق أحكام المادة /11/ من قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم / / م.و تاريخ / /2007 ، ويصادر التأمين المنصوص عليه في البند /1/ من الفقرة (أ) من المادة /11/ من القرار المذكور لصالح المنطقة التنموية إذا أخل طالب الشراء بما أوجبه عليه القرار بعد اقتران طلبه بالموافقة . 

7- يسلم المقسم إلى المستثمر من قبل مديرية المنطقة التنموية الشاملة بموجب ضبط أصولي ويوقع عليه المستثمر إشعارا بالموافقة ويعتبر هذا التوقيع بمثابة معاينة شاملة نافية للجهالة بالنسبة للموقع وطبيعته وقبوله بوضعه الراهن ، ويعتمد المحضر من المحافظ أو من يفوضه . 

8- يتحمل الشاري أو المستثمر جميع الضرائب والرسوم والنفقات المترتبة على ابرام عقد الشراء أو الاستثمار . 

9- النص في عقد البيع أو الاستثمار الآتي : 

- الالتزام بعدم استعمال المقسم إلا فيما اعد له 

- الالتزام بالحصول على رخصة البناء وإنهائه حسب المدة المحددة بالرخصة 

- التقيد بالشروط الفنية المحددة في رخصة البناء عند تنفيذه 

- مواعيد آجال الأقساط وقيمتها والغرامات القانونية 

- شروط والتزامات فسخ العقد . 

ثامناً- الترخيص بالبناء : 

تقوم مديرية المنطقة التنموية الشاملة بالإجراءات الآتية : 

1- استقبال طلبات الترخيص بالبناء واستكمال وتدقيق الوثائق اللازمة . 

2- تدقيق ومطابقة مخططات البناء لنظام البناء المعتمد وتحويلها بعد ذلك إلى نقابة المهندسين لاعتمادها وتصديقها أصولاً . 

3- تنظيم رخصة البناء وفق النموذج الموحد المعتمد وتأشيرها من قبل الفنيين المختصين لدى مديرية المنطقة التنموية ومن ثم رفع إضبارة الترخيص بالبناء بعد تصديق المخططات الفنية واستكمال وثائقها وخلال مدة لا تتجاوز /15/ الخمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تسجيل الطلب بديوان المديرية إلى لجنة المنطقة التنموية لاعتمادها أصولاً وذلك خلال مدة لا تتجاوز /5/ خمسة أيام من تاريخ عرضها عليها . 

4- تُرسل أضابير التراخيص بالبناء المعتمدة من قبل لجنة المنطقة التنموية إلى المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة المعنية للنظر بإقرار منح الترخيص بالبناء وذلك خلال مدة /7/ سبعة أيام من تاريخ ورود الإضبارة إلى ديوان المحافظة وإلا اعتبر الترخيص بالبناء نافذاً حكماً بعد انقضاء هذه المدة . 

5- بعد إقرار الترخيص بالبناء يتم حساب الرسوم والتكاليف المالية المترتبة وتستوفى لصالح صندوق المنطقة التنموية . 

6- يُعتمد النموذج الموحد المعتمد لدى الوحدات الإدارية لاضبارة الترخيص بالبناء ورخصة البناء ومدته وحالات التمديد أو التجديد وكل ما يتعلق بالرخصة . 

تاسعاً- الترخيص الإداري : 

1- بعد إكمال البناء وجاهزية المشروع الاستثماري أو التنموي للاقلاع تقدم الجهة المستفيدة للحصول على الترخيص الإداري للمشاريع التي تفرض الأنظمة حصولها على الترخيص وذلك عن طريق مديرية المنطقة التنموية التي تفتح سجل خاص لطلبات الترخيص الإداري وتقوم باستكمال الوثائق اللازمة لذلك وفق مبدأ النافذة الواحدة وهي : 

أ – صورة مصدقة عن رخصة البناء وما يثبت تسوية المخالفات الواقعة في البناء المشاد إن وجدت . 

ب- صورة مصدقة عن عقد بيع المقسم أو سند الملكية إن وجد . 

جـ- وثيقة غير محكوم من الجهات المختصة لم يمضِ عليها أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ منحها . 

د - قيد نفوس وصورة عن البطاقة الشخصية . 

هـ- صورة جواز سفر وتصريح الإقامة لغير السوريين . 

و - إضبارة تحوي مخططات الترخيص الإداري مصدقة ومعتمدة من نقابة المهندسين أصولاً . 

ز - الموافقات الأخرى اللازمة من الجهات المختصة بماهية المشروع حسب الحال . 

2- تقوم مديرية المنطقة التنموية بتنظيم إضبارة الترخيص الإداري التي تحوي الثبوتيات المشار إليها أعلاه ، وترفع الاضبارة بعد استكمالها وتدقيق وثائقها حقوقياً وفنياً ومالياً إلى لجنة المنطقة التنموية للنظر بإقرار منح الترخيص الإداري أصولاً أو إحالتها إلى الجهة المختصة بمنح الترخيص حسب نوعية المشروع ( تعليمي – سياحي 0000000 ) . 

عاشراً : 

1- تصرف بقرار من وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئة بناءً على اقتراح المحافظ المكافآت التشجيعية للعاملين والمساهمين في أعمال ومشاريع المناطق التنموية من موازنة المنطقة التنموية . 

2- عند اكتمال إنشاء واستثمار المنطقة التنموية الشاملة , تُحدث من هذه المنطقة وحدة إدارية مستقلة وفق أحكام قانون الإدارة المحلية وتحل محل مديرية المنطقة فيما لها وما عليها . 

وزير الإدارة المحلية والبيئـة 

المهنـدس هلال الأطـرش

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الإدارة المحلية 
الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 15تاريخ 11/5/1971 

المادة 1- تحدد وفق برنامج يضعه مجلس الوزراء مراحل تطبيق قانون الادارة المحلية ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بتشكيل المجالس ونقل الاختصاصات التي تمارسها الوزارات الى الوحدات الادارية بمقتضى القانون وهذه اللائحة وتأمين الاعتمادات المالية لذلك. 

المادة 2- 1- تمارس المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية والاجهزة التابعة لها مهامها وصلاحياتها تحت اشراف ورقابة السلطة المركزية في حدود الاختصاصات المخولة لها. 

2- يقصد بالسلطة المركزية : 

آ- يقصد الوزراء 

ب- الوزارة المختصة 

جـ- وزارة الادارة المحلية 

المادة 3- تلتزم المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية والأجهزة التابعة لها بتنفيذ السياسة العامة للدولة والقوانين والانظمة والقرارات والتعليمات الصادرة عن السلطة المركزية المختصة. 

المادة 4- يعتبر مجلس المحافظة أعلى سلطة فيها ويمارس مهامه وصلاحياته المحددة في القانون وهذه اللائحة عن طريق الانظمة والقرارات التي يصدرها. 

المادة 5- 1-تكون الانظمة والقرارات الصادرة عن مجلس المحافظة في حدود اختصاصه وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة ملزمة لمكتبه التنفيذي وللاجهزة المحلية التابعة له وللوحدات الادارية الادنى وللمواطنين في المحافظة كما تكون لها صفة الالزام على الاجهزة العاملة في المحافظة والتابعة للسطلة المركزية عندما تعمل لصالح المحافظة . 

2- تكون الانظمة والقرارات الصادرة عن المجالس المحلية الاخرى في حدود اختصاصها وفقاً للقوانين والانظمة النافذة ملزمة لمكاتبها التنفيذية والاجهزة التابعة لها وللمواطنين في الوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة . 

المادة 6- يتولى كل من المجالس المحلية سلطة التنظيم في كل أمر لا تتولى السلطة المركزية تنظيمه مباشرة ولا يدخل في اختصاصات المجالس والسلطات المحلية الأخرى . 

المادة 7- على المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة أن يرفع إلى الوزير المختص في مجال اختصاص وزارته، وإلى وزير الادارة المحلية تقارير دورية عن أعماله ونشاطه . 

المادة 8- تقوم - عند الاقتضاء- الاجهزة العاملة في الوحدات الادارية بالعمل لصالح هذه الوحدات ، كما تقوم الاجهزة المحلية بالعمل لصالح السلطة المركزية، ويتم التعاون بين جميع هذه الاجهزة في مختلف المجالات وفق اسس وقواعد تصدر بالاتفاق بين الوزير والوزير المختص. 

المادة 9- ينسق مجلس المحافظة التعاون بين اجهزته المحلية وبين الوحدات الادارية الادنى واجهزتها المحلية ، كما ينسق التعاون بين الاجهزة المركزية العاملة في المحافظة وبين الاجهزة المحلية الاخرى في حدود القواعد التي تضعها السلطة المركزية المختصة. 

المادة 10- يتخذ مجلس المحافظة الأجراءات اللازمة لشرح القرارات الصادرة عنه للعاملين في الوحدات الادارية ضمن المحافظة وذلك بقصد مساعدتهم على تنفيذها بوعي واحساس بالمسؤولية .


المادة 11- يمارس مجلس المحافظة في نطاق السياسة العامة للدولة وخططها وبرامجها وقوانينها المهام التالية : 

أولاًـ في التخطيط: 

1- اصدار التوجيهات المتعلقة بأهداف واطارات الخطط المكانية وارقامها التوجيهية ويشمل ذلك الخطط الطويلة الاجل والمتوسطة والسنوية وذلك في ضوء المؤشرات التي تعدها هيئة تخطيط الدولة. 

2- الاشراف على اعداد الخطط المكانية ومناقشتها واقرارها ومتابعة تنفيذها. 

3- اقرار برامج تنفيذ الخطط المكانية. 

4- رفع المقترحات المتعلقة بأهداف ومشاريع وسياسات الخطة المركزية التي تهم المحافظة بالذات الى هيئة تخطيط الدولة. 

ثانياً ـ في الصناعة : 

1- انشاء المشروعات الصناعية المحلية واداراتها واستثمارها أو المساهمة مع الدولة أو مع المجالس المحلية المجاورة أو القطاع الخاص في انشائها وادارتها واستثمارها مع اعطاء افضلية للصناعات التي تقوم علىالمواد الاولية المحلية والمنتجات المتوافرة في المحافظة أو المحافظات المتجاورة كتعليب الخضار والفواكة وصناعة البسط والسجاد. 

2- ادارة المنشأة الصناعية التي تملكها الدولة وتتخلى عنها للسلطة المحلية واستثمارها لصالح المحافظة. 

3- تشجيع احداث الجمعيات التعاونية الصناعية واقرار قواعد ترخيصها وفق التعليمات التي تصدرها السلطة المركزية والأشراف عليها ودعمها فنياً. 

4- تنمية الصناعات المحلية والحرف اليدوية وتشجيع المبادرات الخاصة في مجال الانتاج ضمن اطار السياسة العامة للدولة . 

5- الاشراف على ادراة المنشآت الصناعية التي تملكها الدولة والتي لا تتبع السلطة المحلية مباشرة 

ثالثاً ـ في الزراعة: 

1- ابداء الرأي في الخطط المركزية وتنفيذ خطط الدولة الخاصة بتطوير المنتجات الزراعية. 

2- توفير الوقاية من الافات الزراعية ومكافحتها. 

3- احداث المشاتل وحقول اكثار البذور. 

4- اقتراح خطط وبرامج استصلاح الاراضي الزراعية وتنفيذها. 

5- تطوير الثروة الحيوانية ومنتجاتها وتوسيع المراعي وحمايتها عن طريق : 

آ- احداث المداجن ومحطات الابقار واداراتها واستثمارها وتشجيع احداث المداجن ومحطات الابقار الخاصة ودعمها فنياً ( [1] ). 

ب- منع حراثة أراضي المراعي الطبيعية واحتطاب الانجم الرعوية لهذا الغرض . 

جـ- ادخال زراعة الاعلاف في الدورة الزراعية لصالح تربية الحيوان في الاراضي الزراعية . 

د- تأمين الاعلاف للمواشي وانشاء المستودعات اللازمة لها ضمن المحافظة وفق الخطة المركزية المقررة( [2] ) 

هـ- توفير الوقاية من أمراض الحيوانات والدواجن وتشكيل الوحدات اللازمة لمكافحتها وانشاء المشافي لها وادارتها وتجهيزها. 

6ـ تطوير الثروة الحراجية عن طريق: 

آ- استثمار الحراج القائمة وانشاء حراج جديدة واستثمارها. 

ب- حماية الحراج والقيام بحملات توعية تستهدف تعريف سكان المناطق الحراجية بفوائد الحراج المختلفة واخطار الحرائق الحراجية وكيفية تجنبها وتوضيح اضرار الماعز وحث مقتنيها على الاستعاضة عنها بالابقار والاغنام والنحل ودودة الحرير والدواجن أو بصناعات يدوية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

7 ـ تطوير وحماية الثروة السمكة عن طريق: 

آ- انشاء احواض ومزارع الاسماك وادارتها واستثمارها وادخال انواع الاسماك الجديدة الملائمة والاستفادة من تجمعات المياه الطبيعية وخزنات السدود في هذا المجال ( [3] ). 

ب- ادارة احواض ومزارع الاسماك التي تتخلى عنها الدولة للمحافظة واستثمارها. 

8- احداث الوحدات الارشادية للانتاج الزراعي. 

9- أقامة المعارض والمتاحف الزراعية والحيوانية المحلية. 

10 - تشجيع احداث التعاونيات الزراعية بجميع انواعها وتعاونيات تحسين المراعي وتربية الاغنام وتسمين المواشي وصيد الاسماك واقرار قواعد ترخيصها وفق تعليمات السلطة المركزية المختصة والاشراف عليها ودعمها فنياً ومادياً. 

11- الاشراف على شؤون الصيد البري والنهري والبحري. 

12- انشاء محطات لاصلاح الاليات الزراعية وتوفير القطع التبديلية لها. 

13- توفير الخدمات لسكان البادية والمساهمة في تحضير البدو. 

رابعاً ـ التموين والتجارة الداخلية : 

1- توفير المواد الغذائية والتموينية وضمان حسن توزيعها مع مراعاة تأمين الكميات الاحتياطية منها للظروف الطارئة. 

2- احداث فروع للمؤسسة الاستهلاكية ومحلات للبيع والتخزين في المحافظة وادارتها ووضع الحلول الملائمة لايصال السلع الاستهلاكية للمواطنين بأسهل الطرق وأرخص الاسعار. 

3- تشجيع احداث الجمعيات التعاونية الاستهلاكية واقرار قواعد ترخيصها وفقاً للاسس التي تضعها السلطة المركزية المختصة والاشراف عليها وتوفير المساعدات المادية والفنية الممكنة لها وتطويرها بما يخدم التعاون الاستهلاكي وتحسين وسائله. 

4- البت بالشكاوي التموينية ذات الصفة العامة. 

5- تقديم التوصيات الخاصة بتداول السلع التموينية والسلع غير الخاضعة لنظام التوزيع المراقب في حدود الكميات المتوافرة. 

6- انشاء المستودعات والبرادات لحفظ المواد الغذائية والتموينية وادارتها واستثمارها بما يضمن توفير المواد على مدار السنة وتقديم هذه المواد إلى المستهلكين بأنسب الاسعار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

7- التعاون مع المنظمات الشعبية في سبيل نشر الوعي التمويني لدى الموطنين ليسهموا في العمل على تنظيم الاستهلاك والتقيد بالأسعار المحددة ومكافحة الاحتكار والتهريب. 

8- الاشتراك مع الهيئة العامة للحبوب والمطاحن والمؤسسة العامة الاستهلاكية في وضع الخطط المكانية للمواد التي تتعامل بها كل منهما. 

خامساً ـ في التربية : 

1- احداث وتسمية وإدارة المدارس الابتدائية والريفية والاعدادية والثانوية العامة والفنية ودور الحضانة ورياض الاطفال، واحداث صفوف وشعب اضافية في المدارس القائمة . 

2- انشاء وصيانة الابنية المدرسية والملاعب الرياضية . 

3- تجهيز المدارس بالاثاث والمخابر والمكتبات . 

4- تطبيق الزامية التعليم الابتدائي للجنسين والعناية بتعليم الاناث بغية رفع مستوى الاسرة وتطوير المجتمع. 

5- احداث الاندية المدرسية الصيفية بقصد استمرار نشاط الطلاب الثقافي والعلمي والرياضي والاجتماعي ووضع البرامج اللازمة لذلك . 

6- التصرف بحصة المحافظة من وجيبة النشاط الرياضي والكشفي وفق النظام النافذ . 

7- توفير الوسائل اللازمة لتأمين الرعاية الصحية المدرسية . 

8- الاشراف على حسن سير التعليم ، وتقديم التوصيات والمقترحات اللازمة في هذا الشأن. 

سادساً ـ في الثقافة : 

1- انشاء واحداث وتجهيز وادارة المراكز الثقافية العربية ومعاهد الثقافة الشعبية ومراكز الفنون التشكيلية والتطبيقية ، والمكتبات ، والمعاهد الموسيقية، ومراكز التدريب والتأهيل ، والفرق المسرحية والموسيقية، والفنون الشعبية والعرائس وفرق الهواة في المسرح والغناء والموسيقى، وتدريب الكوادر اللازمة لسد حاجة المحافظة في مجال الثقافة الشعبية. 

2- تنفيذ سياسة الدولة في محو الامية بالاشتراك مع المنظمات والهيئات والجهات المعنية. 

3- اقامة النصب التذكارية 

4- انشاء واحداث وادارة صالات عرض سينمائية، والاشراف على النوادي السينمائية ومراقبة العروض المسرحية والترخيص بها. 

5- تشجيع تأسيس الجمعيات والمنتديات الفنية والادبية والثقافية واقرار قواعد ترخيصها وفق الاسس التي تضعها السلطة المركزية المختصة، وتشجيع اصدار الدورات الثقافية والفنية، وتقديم المساعدات المادية والمعنوية في كل ذلك. 

6- المساهمة في تطوير الثقافية القومية الاشتراكية بما يكفل حياة غنية بالفكر الانساني في المدن والريف. 

7- تطوير الاعلام الثقافي. 

سابعاً ـ في الآثار : 

- حماية الآثار وتنشيط الجمعيات العلمية التي تعنى بها، وانشاء متاحف محلية للتقاليد الشعبية، وتشجيع زيارتها وتأمين الدعاية الكافية لها، وتأمين وسائل الراحة وطرق الوصول اليها. 

ثامناً ـ في السياحة : 

1- احداث مكاتب الاستعلامات السياحية وادارتها. 

2- الاشراف على الاماكن السياحية وعلى مراكز الاصطياف والاشتاء والعناية بها، والعمل على تنميتها. 

3- توفير كل ما يؤمن الراحة والخدمات السياحية عن طريق انشاء الفنادق والمنتزهات والاستراحات وغير ذلك من المنشآت السياحية. 

4- حماية الطبيعة. 

5- احداث لجان محلية لتنشيط السياحة ونشر الوعي السياحي بين الموطنين. 

تاسعاً ـ في المواصلات : 

1- اقتراح مشاريع طرقية بغية ادخالها في الخطة المركزية. 

2- اعتماد الخطط والبرامج المتعلقة بطرق الشبكة المحلية وتنفيذها وصيانتها. 

3- انشاء المخابر الطرقية لفحص التربة والمواد بالاتفاق مع المركز الذي تقع على عاتقه مهمة التنسيق ما بين المخابر الطرقية في سائر المحافظات وتوجيه البحوث المخبرية فيها. 

4- تشجيع التعاون بين العاملين في مجال شحن البضائع ونقل الركاب للوصول إلى تنسيق شامل عن طريق تطوير العمل الجماعي واقامة جمعيات تعاونية لنقل الركاب ولشحن وتفريغ البضائع ( [4] ). 

- تبقى لوزارة المواصلات شؤون الشبكة الرئيسية للطرق الدولية والقطرية، من تخطيط وانشاء وصيانة، وشؤون تقل الركاب والبضائع والاموال بين المحافظات وخارج القطر، وتكون الأجهزة العاملة في هذه المجالات مركزية 

عاشراً ـ الاشغال العامة : 

1- انشاء المباني الحكومية وصيانتها وفق الخطة العامة للدولة ودعم المشاريع التي يقع تنفيذها على عاتق الاجهزة المركزية وفقاً للخطة. 

2- اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لدرء الفيضانات عن طريق انشاء السدود وغير ذلك. 

حادي عشرـ في الثروة المائية : 

1- المساهمة في اعداد الخطط المائية الخاصة بالمحافظة ودراسة وتصميم المشروعات المائية الصغيرة بإشراف الادارة المركزية المختصة. 

2- إدارة المنشآت المائية التي تخدم المحافظة وتتخلى عنها السلطة المركزية وصيانتها واستثمارها. 

3- تنفيذ مختلف برامج مشاريع المنشآت المائية ذات الصفة المحلية وادارتها وصيانتها واستثمارها. 

4- اقرار برامج استثمار المنشآت المائية ، وتنفيذها. 

5- الاشراف على المياه العامة، وتصحيح مجاري الانهر، وصيانة الاقنية العامة. 

- تبقى لوزارة الاشغال العامة والثروة المائية شؤون الثروة المائية العامة وصيانتها وتقنين استثمارها وتنسيقه بين المحافظات المشتركة في مورد مائي واحد ، ومعالجة تلوث مياه الانهر والبحار وسائر المياه التي تتجاوز حدود المحافظة الواحدة وتكون الاجهزة العاملة في هذه المجالات مركزية . 

ثاني عشر – في الشؤون الصحية : 

1- الاشراف على شؤون الصحة ومؤسساتها وتطوير الخدمات الصحية والتقدم بها وتوسيع مجالاتها والارتقاء بالمستوى الصحي بما يتلاءم وحاجات البلاد وامكاناتها وينسجم مع التطور الاجتماعي والاقتصادي فيها . 

2- انشاء المشافي العامة والمراكز الصحية والمستوصفات خارج مدن مراكز المحافظات وفي المدن التي تعجز عن القيام بها . 

3- ادارة وتجهيز وتموين المشافي العامة والمستوصفات والمراكز الصحية المختلفة وتزويدها بالادوية مع مراعاة خطة وزارة الصحة في استيراد التجهيزات الصحية . 

4- تامين الاسعاف للمواطنين والخدمات الطبية لحملة البطاقة الصحية . 

5- رعاية صحة الحوامل والرضع والاطفال والطلاب والاشراف الصحي على العمال والمساجين ودور الحضانة والنقاهة والعجزة ومراكز ملاحظة الاحداث الجانحين وانشاء المؤسسات والمراكز النموذجية لرعاية الامهات والاطفال . 

6- التعاون مع المنظمات الشعبية في نشر الوعي الصحي بين المواطنين والعمل على رفع هذا المستوى والافادة من جميع وسائل الدعاية والاعلام والتوجيه ونشر الثقافة الصحية والارشاد. 

7- اتخاذ الوسائل الفعالة لوقاية المواطنين من الامراض السارية الوبائية والمستوطنة ومكافحة هذه الامراض واستئصالها. 

8- انشاء مخابر فنية كاملة لاجراء الفحوص والتحاليل العضوية والغذائية والدوائية وغيرها. 

9- الاسهام الصحي في مؤسسات اعادة التأهيل الوظيفي والمهني لذوي العاهات والمرضى الذين تتطلب حالتهم الصحية ذلك. 

10- دراسة حالة التغذية في نطاق المحافظة من الناحية الصحية ، والسعي إلى رفع المستوى الغذائي الصحي للسكان، والأشراف الصحي على مياه الشرب، وعلى المواد الغذائية. 

ثالث عشر ـ في المجال الاجتماعي : 

1- احداث مؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية للعجزة والايتام والاحداث الجانحين والمشردين وذوي العاهات وتشغيلهم. 

2- تشجيع احداث الجمعيات ذات النشاط الاجتماعي واقرار قواعد شهرها وفق الاسس التي تضعها السلطة المركزية المختصة، والاشراف عليها، وتقديم المساعدات اللازمة لتحقيق اهدافها ودعمها مادياً. 

3- ادارة مراكز انعاش الريف القائمة والوحدات الارشادية للصناعات الريفية وتجهيزها والعمل على دمجها بالوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة. 

4- دعم الحركة التعاونية الاجتماعية في المحافظة، وتشجيع احداث تعاونيات جديدة لهذه الغاية ودعمها مادياً. 

5- تنظيم الخدمات الاجتماعية لتأمين رعاية الطفل. 

6- دعم النشاط المتعلق بالرياضة والتربية البدنية مادياً وفنياً. 

7- انشاء الابنية والمقرات اللازمة للمعاهد الاعدادية العمالية والفلاحية والاشراف عليها لتحقيق اغراضها من النواحي التنظيمية والتثقيفية والادارية والمالية والتموينية وغيرها، بالتعاون مع الجهات المختصة. 

8- تحديد الاراضي اللازمة لنباء مساكن للفلاحين، وتنظيم هذا القطاع ، واقتراح تصاميم البناء وفق الانموذج المعد من قبل الادارة المركزية، وتنفيذ خطة الوزارة في هذا المجال. 

9- تحديد الاراضي اللازمة لبناء السكن العمالي في حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة لهذه الغاية لدى مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية. 

رابع عشرـ في مجال العمل والعمال : 

1- المساهمة في تخطيط القوى العاملة في المحافظة عن طريق : 

آ- وضع موازين العمالة واقتراح ملاكات العاملين في المؤسسات والمنشآت المحلية بما يضمن الاستخدام الأمثل. 

ب- أعداد خطة القوى العاملة في المحافظة بالتعاون مع الاتحادات ورفعها إلى هيئة تخطيط الدولة. 

ج- انشاء مراكز التأهيل والتدريب المختلفة وإقامة الدورات التدريبية بغية رفع المستوى الفني والاداري والقيادي لمختلف فئات العاملين في المحافظة، بما يتلاءم ومتطلبات الانتاج وتنفيذ خطط التنمية وذلك بالتنسيق مع السلطة المركزية . 

خامس عشر ـ في الخدمات والمرافق : 

1- القيام بمشاريع مياه الشرب والمجاري وتحسين البيئة كردم المستنقعات وتجفيفها ومنع تلوث المياه وتأمين نظافتها في الوحدات الادارية التي تعجز امكاناتها عن القيام بهذه المشاريع. 

2- تقديم المساعدات المالية والفنية اللازمة لتنفيذ المشاريع المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة في جميع الوحدات الادارية التي تحتاج لهذه المساعدة. 

3- الموافقة على فرض مناطق حماية تخضع لوجائب عمرانية خاصة حول حدود المخطط التنظيمي للمدن والبلدان والقرى. 

3- المصادقة على قرارات مجالس الوحدات الإدارية المتضمنة تحديد تعرفات الرسوم المنصوص عليها في القانون المالي للوحدات الإدارية. 

4- ( [5] ) المصادقة على المخططات التنظيمية للمدن والبلدان والقرى، وذلك بعد موافقة الوزير المختص فيما يتعلق بالمدن. 



سادس عشر ـ في الاسكان : 

- انشاء القرى النموذجية للفلاحين والعمل على تطوير الاسكان الريفي وتحديد مناطق التوسع السكني. 

سابع عشرـ في الكهرباء والثروة المعدنية : 

1- ( [6] ) استثمار المقالع والرمال والحصى. 

2- تقدير الاحتياجات المحلية من القدرة الكهربائية في المحافظة بهدف تزويد القرى والمنشآت بهذه القدرة. 

3- توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ونقلها وتوزيعها بموافقة المؤسسة العامة للكهرباء.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ثامن عشر ـ في الدفاع المدني : 

- فرض التدابير اللازمة لمقتضيات الدفاع المدني ومراقبة تنفيذها. 

المشاريع المشتركة بين الوحدات الادارية : 

المادة 12- في حال قيام محافظتين أو أكثر بتنفيذ مشروع ذي صفة مشتركة يمكن للوزير بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص أن يؤلف بناء على اقتراح مجالس الوحدات ذات العلاقة هيئة مشتركة لدراسة خطة المشروع وتمويله واداراته واستثماره ويحدد في هذا القرار عدد الاعضاء الذين ينتخبهم كل مجلس في هذه الهيئة على أن يشترك فيها رؤساء الدوائر المتخصصون الذين لهم صلة بالمشروع ويعين رئيس هذه الهيئة من قبل الوزير. 

المسائل التي يجب استطلاع رأي مجلس المحافظة من قبل السلطة المركزية فيها : 

المادة 13- يؤخذ رأي مجلس المحافظة في جميع المسائل التي تقوم بها السلطة المركزية وتمس مصالح سكان المحافظة مباشرة وبصورة خاصة ما يلي : 

آ- تعديل حدود المحافظة وحدود الوحدات الادارية ومراكزها وتسميتها. 

ب- انشاء المشروعات المركزية الزراعية والصناعية وغيرها أو تعديلها أو العدول عنها خلال سنة الخطة إذا كان من شأن ذلك المساس بخطة المحافظة . 

جـ- بيع املاك الدولة . 

د- الغاء فروع المؤسسات ذات الصفة الاقتصادية . 


المادة 14- يحدد اعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية لمجالس المحافظات عدا رئيس المجلس بنسبة عضو واحد لكل مائة الف نسمة أو كسر يتجاوز نصف هذا العدد على إن لايزيد عدد اعضاء كل منها على عشرة ولايقل عن ستة وذلك بقرار من الوزير استناداً لقيود السجلات المدنية كما يلي : 
عددالاعضاء 
المنتخبين 
المعينين 

محافظة مدينة دمشق ( [1] ) 
10 
7 
3 

محافظة دمشق 
10 
7 
3 

محافظة حلب 
10 
7 
3 

محافظة حمص 
8 
6 
2 

محافظة حماه 
8 
6 
2 

في كل من المحافظات الاخرى 
6 
4 
2 


المادة 15- المعدلة بالمرسوم التنظيمي 1349 تاريخ 24/7/1972 

1- يكون جميع أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة متفرغين ويعتبر المتفرغ من العاملين في الدولة مندوباً حكماً . 

2- يوزع المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة أعماله على اعضائه. 

المادة 16- يقوم المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة بما يلي : 

آ- أعداد خطط المحافظة وبرامجها وموازناتها ومتابعة تنفيذها ، وعليه في سبيل ذلك أعداد موازين القوى العاملة، والموازين السلعية والمالية اللازمة لتلك الخطط والبرامج، ورفع تقارير دورية عن تقييم تنفيذها. 

ب- تحديد أولويات تنفيذ البرامج والمشروعات والجداول الزمنية اللازمة لعمليات التنفيذ، بما يكفل حسن توزيع المواد والقوى العاملة، وطرح المشروعات في المناقصات العامة أو غير ذلك طبقاً لهذه الجداول. 

جـ- اعداد خطوط السياسة الاقتصادية للمحافظة والمؤشرات اللازمة لها، بالاشتراك مع لجان المجلس الدائمة وذلك على الاسس العامة التي تضعها الدولة. 

د - اقرار مخططات مشاريع المحافظة والقرى والوحدات الريفية. 

هـ- تأمين جمع وتوزيع المساعدات اللازمة لاعانة ضحايا الافات والنكبات كالحريق وطغيان المياه والامراض الوبائية والمعدية والزلازل وغيرها. 

و - ممارسة المهام التالية: 
أولاًـ في مجال الصناعة : 

1- منح الرخص للجمعيات التعاونية الصناعية وفق القواعد المقررة. 

2- العمل على ادخال التقنية الحديثة، وتشجيع خطوات التقدم العلمي في المعامل والمنشآت التابعة للادارة المحلية، وتبادل الخبرات في هذا المضمار. 

3- منح الرخص للمشروعات الصناعية الخاصة وفق الاسس التي تضعها السلطة المركزية المختصة. 

4- توجيه ومراقبة الغرف الصناعية. 

ثانياً في مجال الزراعة : 

1- اقرار البرامج السنوية لاعمال المساحة والتحسين العقاري والافراز والتجميل وازالة الشيوع، ومتابعة تنفيذها بعد اعتمادها من الادارة المركزية. 

2- جمع الاحصاءات الزراعية والحيوانية ، وارسالها إلى الجهات المركزية المختصة. 

3- تنفيذ الحجر الزراعي والحيواني. 

4- النظر في الامور المتعلقة بأملاك الدولة وقانون الاصلاح الزراعي في نطاق التفويض الصادر عن مجلس الادارة واللجنة التنفيذية وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة. 

5- توجيه ومراقبة الغرف الزراعية. 

6- ترخيص الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية بجميع انواعها وتعاونيات تحسين المراعي وتربية الاغنام وتسمين المواشي ، وصيد الاسماك، وفق القواعد المقررة. 

7- منح الرخص بالامور التالية: 

- الاتجار الداخلي بالاسمدة والادوية الزراعية ـ والبذور والغراس ، والشتول، والمواد الزراعية المختلفة., 

- اقامة المشاتل الزراعية الخاصة. 

- الزراعات المختلفة وفق الخطط الانتاجية المقررة. 

- اقتناء السيارات الزراعية الخاصة وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة.د 

ثالثاً ـ في مجال التموين والتجارة الداخلية : 

1- تحديد اسعار السلع المحلية. 

2- تنفيذ سياسة الدولة في تحديد اسعار السلع غير المحلية. 

3- منح الرخص للجمعيات التعاونية الاستهلاكية وفق القواعد المقررة. 

4- مكافحة الغش والتدليس في المواد التموينية والتجارة الداخلية. 

5- مراقبة الفنادق والمطاعم والمخابز وسائر المحلات العامة ، ورفع مستوى الخدمة فيها. 

6- اعداد الدراسات العملية حول الحاجات الاستهلاكية والسلع التموينينة. 

7- توجيه ومراقبة الغرف التجارية والجمعيات التعاونية الأستهلاكية حول المسائل المتعلقة بتخطيط وادارة الاعمال التجارية والتموينية وسياسة الاسعار وفقاً لحاجات المحافظة. 

رابعاً ـ في مجال التربية : 

1- الترخيص باحداث المدارس الابتدائية والاعدادية ورياض الاطفال والمدارس والصفوف المسائية الخاصة وفق القواعد المقررة. 

2- تنفيذ الدورات التدريبية المقررة مركزياً ، واقامة ندوات توجيهية، ودورات تدريبية محلية للمدرسين والمعلمين، بهدف رفع كفاءتهم والعمل على تأميل الاكتفاء الذاتي من ابناء المحافظة في هذا المجال، بالاتفاق مع الجهة المختصة. 

3- ادارة معسكرات الفتوة ضمن نطاق المحافظة وتأليف لجان الاعفاء من الاشتراك بهذه المعسكرات ومن التدريب. 

4- دعم النشاطات القائمة في مجال التثقيف الشعبي ومحو الأمية. 

خامساً ـ في مجال الثقافة : 

1- تشجيع الابداع الادبي والفني بين المواطنين بالتعاون الوثيق مع المنظمات الشعبية. 

2- تنظيم الاحتفالات بالمناسبات القومية والثقافية. 

3- منح الرخص للجميعات والمنتديات الفنية والادبية والثقافية وفق القواعد المقررة. 

4- تنظيم النشاطات الثقافية ، والتشجيع على اقامة المعارض المحلية والمهرجانات والندوات والمحاضرات. 

سادساً في المجال السياحة : 

1- تنظيم المهرجانات والمواسم والمعارض السياحية المحلية والترخيص باقامتها. 

2- الاشراف على مكاتب التسفير والسياحة ، وعلى البرامج التي تنظمها. 

3- اصدار النشرات المحلية، القيام بالدعاية السياحية. 

4- الترخيص للادلاء ، ومراقبة اعمالهم، وتوجيه نشاطاتهم واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لاعدادهم بما يكفل تعريف السياح بالآثار، ورفع المستوى السياحي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سابعاً ـ في المجال المواصلات : 

1- تصميم طرق الشبكة المحلية ، واعداد اضابير تلزيمها ضمن القواعد والاصول العامة الموضوعة من قبل الجهة المركزية المختصة. 

2- ممارسة جميع مهام شعبة وسائل النقل البري، وتطبيق الخطط والتوجيهات المركزية بصددها. 

3- الاشراف على عمليات نقل الاموال والبضائع ضمن المحافظة. 

4- الاشراف على عمليات نقل الركاب ضمن المحافظة. 

5- تنفيذ تعليمات الادارة المركزية بخصوص نقل البضائع والركاب بين المحافظات والى البلاد المجاورة وبالترانزيت. 

6- مراقبة مكاتب الدور المحدثة بموجب النصوص النافذة. 

7- تطبيق قانون السير خارج المدن وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة ـ وتوجيهات الوزارة ذات العلاقة ونشر الوعي بين المواطنين بهدف مساهمتهم في هذا المجال. 

ثامناً ـ في مجال الثروة المائية : 

منح رخص استثمار الموارد المائية وفق القوانين والاحكام النافذة وتزويد الادارة المركزية المختصة ببيانات احصائية دورية عنها. 

تاسعاً ـ في مجال الشؤون الصحية : 

1- دراسة الاوضاع الصحية للمواطنين وتقصي اسباب الامراض والاوبئة والعمل على ازالتها. 

2- اقتراح منح التراخيص للمشافي والمستوصفات الخاصة الاهلية او التابعة للجمعيات الصحية ، وتفتيشها ومراقبة العاملين في الحقل الصحي ومراقبة تجارة الادوية والمواد الكيماوية وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة. 

3- اقتراح تأسيس المراكز التدريبية، واقامة الدورات في مختلف مجالات النشاط الصحي لرفع مستوى العاملين فيها وتوفير العدد الكافي من الاخصائيين والفنيين. 

4- جمع الاحصاءات الصحية، وتنظيمها، ودراستها واحالتها إلى الجهات المركزية المختصة. 

عاشراً ـ في المجال الاجتماعي : 

1- تنظيم الاحتفالات بعيد الام ويوم الطفل. 

2- شهر الجمعيات ذات النشاط الاجتماعي وفق القواعد المقررة ومراقبتها. 

حادي عشر ـ في مجال العمل والعمال : 

1- ادارة مكتب الاستخدام في المحافظة والقيام بعمليات التسجيل والترشيح للعمل وفق تسلسل الدور وحسب طبيعة العمل. 

2- الترخيص بالعمل الاضافي وتنظيم ساعات الفتح والاغلاق وتحديد يوم الراحة الاسبوعية ومراقبة عمل العمال في مختلف المصالح ضمن احكام التشريعات النافذة والعمل على حل الخلافات الفردية والعمالية والزراعية. 

3- الاشراف على جهازي تفتيش العملين الزراعي والصناعي لضمان حسن تنفيذ قوانين وانظمة الاستخدام. 

4- اقتراح الاسس المتعلقة باستخدام الايدي العاملة وتوفير العمل للمتعطلين عن طريق احداث المشاريع المحلية للحد من الهجرة وتنفيذها. 

5- الاشراف على لجان تحديد الاجور للعملين الصناعي والزراعي ولجان قضايا التسريح ولجان تصنيف علاقات الاستثمار الزراعي واقتراح تشكيل هذه اللجان. 

ثاني عشر: في مجال الخدمات والمرافق البلدية فيما يتعلق بالوحدات الادارية الادنى : 

1- ( [2] ) ممارسة الصلاحيات والاختصاصات التالية الواردة في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 39 لعام 1966 المتضمن فرض رسم على العرصات غير المبنية 

آ- الاعلان عن المناطق التي يمكن اتصالها بالمرافق العامة. 

ب- المصادقة على قرارات مجالس الوحدات الادارية . 

جـ- اصدار الانظمة والتعليمات المتعلقة بالتنفيذ. 

د - اقرار تطبيق هذا التشريع في الاماكن غير المنصوص عليها فيه. 

2- (2) الموافقة على التقسيم بموجب القانون رقم 17 لعام 1959 وتعديلاته. 

3- المصادقة على مخططات العقارات المشمولة بالتحسين . 

4-حل المنازعات على الرخص الممنوحة بفتح الحانات وتعديل الحد الاقصى المعين لعددها. 

5- اضافة اصناف جديدة إلى الاصناف المبينة في المرسوم 460 لعام 1946 المتضمن اخضاع العاملين في صنع المأكولات للكشف الصحي . 

6- ( [3] ) تقسيط قيمة العقارات المستملكة شبه الخالية من الابنية او الزراعية غير المشجرة . 

7- المصادقة على تطبيق التجميل في بعض المناطق . 

8- (4) اصدار قرارات ترخيص المؤسسات الداخلة في محلات الصنفين الاول والثاني المشمولة باحكام المرسوم 382 لعام 1946 المعدل. 

9- (1) اقرار تطبيق قانون تنظيم وعمران المدن بناء على اقتراح المكتب التنفيذي المختص وتصديق جداول التخمين. 

10-الموافقة على التوزيع الاجباري. 

11- اصدار بيانات باعلان نفاذ المرسوم 1457 لعام 1945 وتعديلاته المتضمن نظام ترخيص المحلات العامة في بعض المناطق. 

12- ( [4] ) المصادقة على أنظمة البناء للوحدات الادارية وتعديلها بعد اقرارها من المكاتب التنفيذية لهذه الوحدات وذلك بعد موافقة الوزير المختص فيما يتعلق بالمدن. 

المادة 17- 1- يمارس المكتب التنفيذي اختصاصاته الانفة الذكر بصورة مجتمعة. 

2- يتولى أعضاء المكتب المتفرغون كل في نطاق اختصاصه مراقبة القطاع الموكول إليه للتثبت من كفاية الاداء ومن تنفيذ القرارات الصادرة عن مجلس المحافظة ومكتبه التنفيذي في مجال هذا القطاع ورفع تقارير إلى المكتب عن سير العمل مع ملاحظاته واقتراحاته في هذا الشأن. 

3- يشرف عضو المكتب المختص على سير قطاعه في المستوى الادنى. 

المادة 18- يمارس رئيس المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة الصلاحيات التالية الواردة في نظام عقود هيئات القطاع الاداري الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 228 لعام 1969: 

آ- الموافقة على تنفيذ الاشغال بالامانة في الوحدات الادارية. 

ب- الموافقة على انقاص نسبة التأمينات. 

جـ - تأليف لجنة الاعفاء من غرامات التأخير. 

د- تشكيل لجنة التحكيم لحل الخلاف بين المتعهد والإدارة. 

هـ-حرمان المتعهد من التعاقد مع الادارة واقتراح حرمانه مع التعاقد مع الجهات العامة. 


المادة 19- 1- يؤلف في كل محافظة مجلس للتخطيط الاقتصادي والاجتماعي يرتبط بالمكتب التنفيذي للمحافظة وذلك بمرسوم على النحو التالي : 

- رئيس المكتب التنفيذي للمحافظة ( المحافظ ) رئيساً 

- الاعضاء المتفرغون في المكتب النتفيذي ) 

- مدراء الاجهزة الفنية ذات الصفة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في المحافظة ) 

- المالية ـ الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية ـ ) 

- الصناعة ـ التموين والتجارة الداخلية ـ ) 

- الزراعة والأصلاح الزراعي ـ الأحصاء ) أعضاء 

- التخطيط ـ الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل ـ ) 

- التربية ـ الثقافة. ) 

- عدد من الاختصاصيين وأصحاب الخبرة ) 

- في الشؤون الاقتصادية والاجتماعية 

- مدير التخطيط المكاني في المحافظة مقرراً 

2- يختص هذا المجلس بإعداد مشاريع الخطط السنوية والمتوسطة والطويلة الاجل المتعلقة بتطوير المحافظة اقتصادياً واجتماعياً وبمشاريع خطط الوحدات الادارية الادنى وتنسيقها مع خطة الدولة في المحافظة وتتبع تنفيذ برامج الخطط المقررة. 

المادة 20- يمارس المجلس الزراعي في المحافظة المشكل وفق القانون النافذ مهامة تحت اشراف المكتب التنفيذي للمحافظة. 

المادة 21- مع مراعاة الاختصاصات الواردة في القانون يمارس مجلس المدينة أو البلدة كل في نطاقه اختصاصات مجلس المحافظة التالية : 

آ- الاختصاصات الواردة في مجالات التخطيط والثقافة والآثار والسياحة والكهرباء. 

ب- الاختصاصات الاخرى وفق الآتي : 

- البندان (1و4) في مجال الصناعة. 

- البندان (6و7) في مجال الزراعة. 

- الاختصاصات الواردة في مجال التموين والتجارة الداخلية باستثناء النبدين (3و8). 

البنود (1و4و5و6و7و10) في مجال الشؤون الصحية فضلاً عن انشاء المستوصفات وادارتها وتجهيزها وتزويدها بالادوية مع مراعاة الخطة التي تضعها وزارة الصحة لاستيراد التجهيزات الصحية. 

- البنود (1و4و5و6و9) في المجال الاجتماعي بالاضافة إلى تشجيع احداث الجمعيات ذات النشاط الاجتماعي والاشراف عليها وتقديم المساعدات اللازمة لتحقيق أهدافها ودعمها مادياً. 

في التربية : 

1- انشاء المدارس الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية العامة والفنية ودور الحضانة ورياض الاطفال بالمجهود الذاتي للاهلين وتبرعاتهم. 

2- صيانة وتجهيز المدارس بختلف مستوياتها والمساهمة في ذلك مع الوحدات الادارية الاخرى في المدارس المشتركة بينها. 

3- البنود (5و7و8) من اختصاصات مجلس المحافظة في هذا المجال. 

في الاسكان : 

1- تشجيع احداث الجمعيات التعاونية السكنية وتأمين التسهيلات اللازمة لها. 

2- تشجيع القطاع الخاص على بناء الوحدات السكنية واتخاذ ما يلزم من تسهيلات وغيرها لتنشيط حركة البناء عن طريق هذا القطاع. 

في مجال الخدمات والمرافق : 

1- تأمين : مياه الشرب ـ المجاري ـ النظافة وتحسين البيئة ـ الاطفاء ـ المسالخ ـ الحدائق ـ الشوارع والارصفة السير ـ الانارة العامة ـ النقل المشترك. 

2- انشاء الوحدات السكنية. 

3- تنظيم مشاركة المواطنين في الرقابة على صيانة انابيب المياه والمجاري وتنفيذ التدابير اللازمة لضمان نظافة الانابيب. 

4- زيادة نسبة تعويض اخلاء العقارات الداخلة في التنظيم والمعدة للاستثمار التجاري وفق احكام قانون الاخلاء رقم 232 لعام 1956. 

5- اضافة أعمال أخرى ذات منفعة عامة إلى الاعمال المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي 98 لعام 1965 بشأن فرض مقابل التحسين. 


6- اخضاع اصناف محلات عامة جديدة لاحكام المرسوم 1457 لعام 1945 وتعديلاته. 

7- وضع انظمة وتخضع فيها ممارسة الحرف والمهن وفتح المحلات وسير العمل فيها لشروط خاصة تتعلق بالنظام العام والصحة والراحة العامة تحت طائلة ايقاف العمل او ممارسة الحرفة . 

8- ( [1] ) الموافقة على المخططات التنظيمية وتعديلاتها. 

9- تحديد تعرفات الرسوم المنصوص عليها في القانون المالي للبلديات. 

10- انشاء الشوارع والساحات والغاؤها وتقويمها وتحديدها وتصنيفها وتسميتها. 

11- بيع فضلات الطرق ومجاري المياه الملغاة. 

12- تحديد تعرفة النقل العمومي. 

13- تغيير تخصيص وجهة الاملاك العامة وادخالها بالاملاك الخاصة للوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة. 

14- اقتراح تحديد الوجائب العمرانية المفروضة على مناطق حماية حدود الوحدة الادارية. 

15- (2) الموافقة على المناطق التي يمكن اتصالها بالمرافق العامة وبيع الاراضي والمقاسم بالمزاد العلني أو تقسيم الاراضي او بيعها دون تقسيم إذا قامت عليها منشآت غير مرخص بها وفقاً لاحكام المرسوم التشريعي 39 لعام 1966. 

16- الاستعاضة عن هدم وازالة البناء أو جزء البناء بفرض غرامة نقدية على المخالفة وفقاً لاحكام القرار بالقانون رقم 44 لعام 1960. 

في مجال الدفاع المدني : 

1- انشاء وتجهيز الملاجئ العامة وصيانتها وحراستها واستخدامها عند الحاجة واستثمارها ايام السلم. 

2- مراقبة تنفيذ انشاء الملاجئ الخاصة واستخدامها واصدار التعليمات اللازمة بذلك. 

3- وضع نظام احتياطي من الادوية والاعتدة والمواد الخاصة بطب الكوارث لمدة تحدد في ضوء سياسة الدولة بالاضافة إلى احتياطي من المواد الطبية ذات الاستعمال العادي لمدة محددة ايضاً. 

4- تأمين وسائل الحماية المدنية في كل من : 

- المؤسسات الصناعية والتجارية والمنشآت التعليمية. 

- المرافق العامة. 

- القطاعات السكنية. 

5- تأمين آليات الاطفاء والانقاذ والاسعاف الأولي والتجهيزات اللازمة لتنفيذ مهام الدفاع المدني وتأمين العناصر اللازمة لها وتأهيلها محلياً أو لدى الدول الاخرى. 

6- انشاء مراكز التدريب اللازمة لتأهيل الرؤساء والمتطوعين الذين يشكلون قيادات ووحدات الدفاع المدني وتعبئتهم وتنظيم استدعائهم وعملهم عند الضرورة والقيام بتدريب المتطوعين وادارة شؤونهم وتنظيم عملهم اثناء كوارث الحرب. 

7- تأمين وسائط الوقاية ضد آثار اسلحة التدمير الشامل ضمن الملاجئ وخارجها مع وسائل التطهير والمعالجة في حالة الاصابة. 

8- وضع خطة الاخلاء الجزئي أو الكلي وذلك بالتنسيق مع الادارة المركزية وتنفيذها عند الضرورة. 

9- تشكيل هيئة لمكافحة آثار الحرب النفسية ومنع قيام حالة الذعر بين السكان. 

10- تنفيذ تشكيل الارتال المدنية وتأمين الاعتدة والوسائط اللازمة لها وتدريبها وانشاء الورشات الفنية الضرورية للصيانة والاصلاح والاعداد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

11- تنظيم اعمال ازالة القنابل الموقوتة او المجدية واعداد التشكيلات اللازمة لها بالتنسيق مع القيادة العسكرية. 

12- تأمين الأبنية والمنشآت والمستودعات اللازمة لإدارة ومعدات الدفاع المدني. 

13- فرض نظام التعتيم وتطبيقه وتنفيذه استنادا إلى توجيهات الإدارة المركزية. 

14- إعداد تشكيلات الصيانة والترميم وإزالة آثار الكوارث والقصف وإصلاح الإعطاب وإعادة الحياة إلى الحالة الطبيعية وبالتنسيق بين مختلف الجهات المسؤولة. 

15- تنفيذ تجارب الغارات الجوية بالتنسيق مع الادارة المركزية. 

16- القيام بأعمال الإسعاف والإنقاذ والإطفاء أثناء الحرب والكوارث العامة. 

17- اتخاذ جميع تدابير الدفاع المدني وسائر الإجراءات الضرورية وفقاً لتوجيهات الإدارة المركزية. 

مادة 22 - المعدلة بموجب المرسوم 283 لعام 1983 ـ يحدد عدد اعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية لمجالس المدن والبلدان ( ماعدا رئيس المجلس )، كما يلي : 


عدد الاعضاء 
عدد المنتخبين 
عدد المعينين 

مدن مراكز المحافظات التي يزيد عدد سكانها على مائة الف نسمة 
8 
6 
2 

المدن التي يتراوح عدد سكانها بين (30و100) الف نسمة 
6 
4 
2 

المدن التي يقل عدد سكانها عن (30) ألف نسمة وجميع البلدان 
4 
3 
1 


المادة 23- ( المعدلة بموجب المرسوم 283 لعام 1983) 

آ- يكون رؤساء المجالس المحلية في المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية متفرغين. 

ب- للوزير، بقرار منه، تفريغ عضو أو عضوين في المكاتب التنفيذية لمجالس مدن مراكز المحافظات. 

جـ- يعتبر رؤساء المجالس المحلية ، والاعضاء المتفرغون في المكاتب التنفيذية في مدن مراكز المحافظات من العاملين في الدولة ، مندوبين حكماً. 

المادة 24- يمارس المكتب التنفيذي في المدينة أو البلدة فضلاً عن الاختصاصات المخولة له بمـوجب الفقـرات ( أ. ب. ج. د. هـ ) من المادة 37 من القانون اختصاصات المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظـة المبينة فيما يلي : 

- البنود ( 1و2و4و5و6) في مجال التموين والتجارية الداخلية. 

- النبدان ( 2و4) في مجال التربية. 

- البنود (1و2و4) في مجال الثقافة. 

- البنود 0 1و2و3و4) في مجال السياحة. 

- تطبيق قانون السير داخل المدن والاشراف على نقل الركاب والبضائع واحداث مرافق النقل واداراتها. 

- النبود (1و2و3و4) في مجال الشؤون الصحية. 

- البند (1) في المجال الاجتماعي بالاضافة إلى اقتراح شهر الجمعيات ذات النشاط الاجتماعي ومراقبتها. 

في مجال الخدمات والمرافق البلدية: 

1- ( 1 ) الموافقة على استملاك الجزء المتبقي من العقار المستملك جزئياً أذا كان غير قابل للانتفاع 

2- ( 2) ممارسة الاختصاصات التالية المنصوص عليها بالمرسوم 382 لعام 1946 المعدل بشأن المؤسسات الصناعية الخطرة أو المضرة بالصحة العامة أو المقلقة للراحة: 

آ- تحديد اجراءات ترخيص المؤسسات الداخلة في محلات الصنف الثالث. 

ب- اعلان طلبات ترخيص المؤسسات الخاضعة لهذا المرسوم. 

جـ- اصدار قرار بترخيص المؤسسات الداخلة في محلات الصنف الثالث. 

اما وضع تعليمات بالشروط الصحية الواجب توافرها في المحلات الخاضعة لهذا المرسوم فيبقى من اختصاص الوزير المختص. 

3- ادارة واردات الوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة واموالها ومراقبة حساباتها والقيام بجميع الاعمال اللازمة لصيانة حقوقها. 

4- اقتراح تأجير عقارات الوحدة الادارية ببدل رمزي إلى أي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي بقصد تحقيق غرض ذي نفع عام وذلك وفق أحكام القانون. 

5- ( [1] ) تعديل الاحكام المتعلقة بعرض الطرق والساحات والزام المقسم بتأمين المرافق العامة للعقار المقسم وفق احكام القانون رقم 17 لعام 1959 وتعديلاته. 

6( [2] )- إقرار تطبيق التجميل في بعض مناطق الوحدة الإدارية. 

7- فرص الغرامة على مخالفات البناء وفق أحكام القانون 44 لعام 1960. 

8( [3] )- ممارسة صلاحيات المجلس البلدي المنصوص عليها في قانون تنظيم وعمران المدن. 

9- ممارسة صلاحيات المجلس البلدي المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 98 لعام 1965 بشأن مقابل التحسين. 

10 (2)- إقرار القضايا الفرعية الناتجة عن تطبيق قانون تنظيم وعمران المدن. 

المادة 25- يمارس رؤساء المكاتب التنفيذية لمجالس المدن والبلدان ما يلي : 

آ- الصلاحيات الممنوحة للوزير المختص بموجب نظام عقود هيئات القطاع الإداري الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 228 لعم 1969 باستثناء الصلاحيات المخولة لرئيس المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة في هذا المجال. 

ب- الطلب من أمانة السجل العقاري نقل أراضي الدولة غير المبنية الواقعة ضمن حدود الوحدة الإدارية إلى ملكية هذه الوحدة. 

جـ- ( [4] ) اقتراح ندب قاض أو أكثر للتفرغ لأعمال اللجان التحكيمية المشكلة وفق قانون الإستملاك وتسمية ممثل الوحدة الإدارية في لجنة تقدير قيمة العقارات الوقفية المستملكة. 

د - ( [5] ) تشكيل لجنة التوزيع الإجباري ودعوة المعترضين لانتخاب ممثليهم في اللجنة التحيكيمة., 

هـ- ( [6] ) دعوة أصحاب الحقوق للاطلاع على قرار لجنة التوزيع الاجباري ولانتخاب ممثليهم في هذه اللجنة وتبليغ كل منهم ودوائر التمليك قرار اللجنة وتحديد البيع بالمزاد العلني وازالة الشيوع. 

و - ممارسة صلاحيات رئيس البلدية الواردة في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 98 لعام 1965 بشأن مقابل التحسين. 

ز- تنفيذ قرارات المكتب المختص وممارسة الأمور التنفيذية التي لم يعهد بها في هذه اللائحة الي هذا المكتب. 

ح- ممارسة اختصاصات المكتب المختص الواردة في المواد 37 و 38 و 40 و 42 و 43 من القانون وفقاً لتوجيهات المكتب. 


مادة 26- يمارس مجلس القرية أو الوحدة الريفية كل في نطاقه الاختصاصات المنوطة بمجلس المدينة والبلدة المبينة فيما يلي : 

- اقرار الخطط اللازمة بما يتفق واحكام القانون ولا يتعارض مع الخطة العامة للمحافظة. 

- تشجيع احداث الجمعيات التعاونية لتربية الاغنام وتسمينها. 

- تشجيع احداث الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية. 

- القيام بحملات توعية المواطنين لحماية الحراج والاشجار المثمرة وتعريفهم بفوائدها وتوضيح اضرار الماعز على الاشجار عامة والحراج والاستعاضة عنها بالاغنام والابقار والنحل ودودة الحرير والدواجن أو بصناعة يدوية. 

- تنظيم الاحتفالات بالمناسبات القومية والاجتماعية . 

- الاسهام في حماية الآثار وتشجيع زيارتها. 

- العمل على تنشيط السياحة ونشر الوعي السياحي بين المواطنين. 

- دراسة الاحوال الصحية للمواطنين واعلام السلطات المختصة عن الامراض والأوبئة. 

- التعاون مع المنظمات الشعبية في نشر الوعي الصحي بين المواطنين. 

- المساهمة في تدابير الدفاع المدني عن طريق توعية المواطنين وتشجيع المتطوعين. 

- تنظيم وعمران القرية أو القرى التي تتألف منها الوحدة الريفية وتامين مياه الشرب والمجاري والحدائق والشوارع والأرصفة والانارة العامة وانشاء المدارس والمستوصفات والخدمات البلدية الاخرى. 

- اقرار القواعد المتعلقة بالمحافظة على الراحة العامة والصحة العامة والسلامة العامة وخاصة القواعد التالية مع مراعاة الاختصاصات التي منحتها القوانين والانظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن إلى جهات آخرى. 

- كل ما يتعلق بتأمين السير وتنظيمة. 

- الامور المتعلقة بالانارة ورفع الانقاض وهدم المباني المتداعية واصلاحها. 

- فرض الوسائل اللازمة لتأمين الشروط الصحية في المساكن وأماكن الاجتماع وغيرها. 

- مراقبة المحال العامة ووضع الشروط الصحية لسلامتها وسلامة عمالها وتلافي اضرارها وفقاً للانظمة التي تصدر بهذا الشأن. 

- الاهتمام باتخذا اسباب الوقاية من الحريق والكوارث. 

- فرض ما يلزم من وسائل النظافة والراحة والصحة في نطاق الوحدة الريفية والقرية وفي وسائل النقل العام. 

- اقامة نواد للشبيبة وبناء الملاعب الرياضية. 

- اقرار مشروع الموازنة ورفعه للتصديق عليه من قبل السلطات الاعلى. 
مادة 27- يحدد عدد اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي في القرية والوحدة الريفية وعدد الاعضـاء المنتخبين والمعينين ـ عدا الرئيس ـ كما يلي : 

عدد السكان بالألوف 
عدد الاعضاء 
عدد المنتخبين 
عدد المعينين 

اكثر من 8 
4 
2 
2 

أقل من 8 
2 
2 



المادة 28- يمارس المكتب التنفيذي في القرية والوحدة الريفية اختصاصاته المنصوص عليها في المادة 45 من القانون. 

يتولى رئيس المكتب التنفيذي في القرية أو الوحدة الريفية الصلاحيات المخولة لرئيس المكتب 

التنفيذي في المدينة او البلدة بموجب هذه اللائحة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 29- لا يكون لهذا المكتب أعضاء متفرغون. 

المادة 30 - ( [1] ) 1- تعلن في بهو الوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة المخططات التنظيمية المتعلقة بإحداث وتوسيع الشوارع والساحات وتصنيفها وسائر الاعمال ذات النفع العام، ويدعى من لهم علاقة بهذا المشروع للاطلاع عليها بطريق التبليغ الشخصي أو بموجب بيان ينشر في صحيفتين يوميتين من أكثر الصحف انتشار في مركز الوحدة الادارية .. يختارهما المحافظ أو في صحف العاصمة عند عدم وجود صحف في الوحدة الادارية. 

2- يمكن الاعتراض على المخططات المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة خلال 15 يوماً من تــاريخ اعلانها أو تبليغها ويقدم الاعتراض باستدعاء يبين فيه المعترض ملاحظاته. 

3- يبت المكتب التنفيذي بصورة نهائية بهذه الاعتراضات خلال مدة اقصاها شهر. 

1- توضع المخططات التنظيمية في الوحدات الريفية التي لا دوائر فنية لها بمعرفة المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة. 

المادة 31 - ( [2] ) - لا يجوز ادخال أي تعديل على مخطط تنظيمي مصدق الا باتباع الاجراءات التالية : 

آ- يعلن المخطط التنظيمي بعد مرور عام واحد على تصديقه وتقدم الاعتراضات عليه ويبت فيها وفقاً لاحكام المادة السابقة. 

ب- يعلن المخطط بعد ذلك مرة كل ثلاث سنوات وتقبل الاعتراضات عليه ويبت فيها على النحو المبين في الفقرة السابقة. 

جـ- لا يجوز على كل حال البحث في أي طلب أو اعتراض يتعلق بالمخطط التنظيمي مالم يقدم خلال الفترات المحددة لقبول الاعتراضات الا إذا كان طلب التعديل صادراً عن الوحدة الادارية وكان إقراره يمهد لتنفيذ مشروع حيوي عام فيحق للوزير المختص في هذه الحالة أن يقرر جواز النظر في هذا التعديل والبت فيه بصر ف النظر عن المدة المبينة في المدة السابقة. 


المادة 32- يحدد عدد أعضاء لجان الاحياء في المدينة أو البلدة وفقاً لما يلي : 

عدد السكان بالالوف 
عدد الاعضاء 

من 5 ـ 15 
7 

من 15 ـ 50 
9 

من 50 إلى 100 
11 

من 100 ـ 150 
13 

من 150 ـ فأكثر 
15 



المادة 33- يحدد عدد اعضاء لجنة المنطقة ووظائف ممثلي المصالح الحكومية فيها كما يلي : 

آ- ستة اعضاء يمثلون المصالح الحكومية التالية : 

المالية ـ الزراعة ـ المصرف الزراعي ـ الصحة ـ التربية ـ الدائرة العقارية. 

وفي حال عدم وجود بعض هذه المصالح يكتفي بممثلي المصالح القائمة والمشار إليها اعلاه. 

ب- اثنى عشر عضوا ينتخبون من قبل رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس المدن والبلدان ورؤساء مجالس القرى والوحدات الريفية اذا كان عدد سكان المنطقة يزيد على ستين ألف نسمة . 

ثمانية أعضاء إذا كان عدد السكان أقل من ذلك . 

المادة 34- تتبع الاجهزة العاملة في الوحدات الادارية لمكاتبها التنفيذية فيما عدا اجهزة الوزارات والادارات والمؤسسات المركزية التالية، فتبقى مرتبطة مباشرة بها وهي: 

آ - الوزارات : 

1- وزارة الدفاع عدا الدفاع المدني. 

2- وزارة الداخلية 

3- وزارة العدل 

4- وزارة الصناعة . 

5- و زارة التعليم العالي. 

6- وزارة النفط والكهرباء والثروة المعدنية. 

7- وزارة المالية . 

8- وزارة الاقتصادية والتجارة الخارجية. 

9- وزارة الأوقاف. 

10- وزارة الاعلام. 

11- [1] هيئة تخطيط الدولة. 

ب- ( [2] )- المؤسسات ذات الطابع الاقتصادي المحددة وفقاً لاحكام القانون المالي الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 92 لعام 1967 وتعديلاته عدا مؤسسات المياه والنقل والمؤسسات الاخرى التي تنقل تبعيتها إلى الوحدات الادارية المحلية بمرسوم. 

جـ- المؤسسات والادارات: 

1- الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش . 

2- ادارة قضايا الحكومة. 

3- الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية. 

4- المديرية العامة للجمارك. 

5- المكتب المركزي للاحصاء 

6- المديرية العامة للمصالح العقارية. 

7- المديرية العامة للاحوال المدينة . 

8- المديرية العامة للاثار والمتاحف. 

9- المؤسسة العامة للسياحة( [3] ) 

10- جهاز تفتيش العملين الزراعي والصناعي لدى وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل. 

11- مؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية. 

12- المعاهد النقابية العمالية والفلاحية. 

13- مديرية مكتب القطن ومصالح الاستثمار والوقاية والأراضي والبحوث التابعة لوزارة الزراعة والاصلاح والزراعي. 

المادة 35- على الاجهزة العاملة في نطاق أية وحدة ادارية وغير التابعة لها أن تتعاون مع المجلس المحلي وان تحترم القرارات التي يتخذها ضمن حدود اختصاصه وتساعد على تنفيذها. 

المادة 36- 1- يصدر ملاك لكل وحدة إدارية ( [4] ) يحدد اجهزتها واختصاصاتها وعدد العاملين فيها ومراتبهم وفقاً للقواعد المطبقة في اصدار ملاكات الدولة. 

2- ينقل بقرار من الوزير المختص بالاتفاق مع الوزير إلى ملاك المحافظة العاملون في الاجهزة التابعة للوزارات والادارات والمؤسسات العاملة في المحافظة والتي نقلت اختصاصاتها إلى مجلس المحافظة. 

3- تملأ بقية الوظائف الشاغرة في ملاك المحافظة بطريق النقل من العاملين في الأجهزة المركزية التابعين لها أو بالطرق القانونية الاخرى عند الاقتضاء. 

4- تطوى حكماً من ملاك كل من الوزارات والادارات والمؤسسات العامة وظائف المنقولين منها بموجب الفقرتين السابقتين. 

5- تنقل رواتب العاملين المنقولين بموجب هذه المادة إلى موازنة مجلس المحافظة بقرار من وزير المالية. كما تنقل مكاتبهم واثاثهم إلى المحافظة ذات العلاقة بتعليمات تصدر عن المحافظ المختص. 

- يمارس الوزير المختص فيما يتعلق بشؤون موظفي الحلقة الأولى التابعين للوحدات الادارية والاختصاصات المنصوص عليها في قانون الموظفين الاساسي وتعديلاته. 

- ينقل العاملون من محافظة إلى محافظة بموافقة رئيسي المكتبين التنفيذيين المختصين، كما ينقل العاملون من المحافظة إلى الجهات المركزية وبالعكس بموافقة رئيس المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة. 

المادة 37- تهدف الرقابة إلى التأكد من حسن قيام المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية واجهزتها بنشاطها ومهامها فيما لا يتعارض مع قوانين الدولة وانظمتها وسياستها وخطتها العامة والقرارات الصادرة عن المجالس المحلية والمكاتب التنفيذية والمراجع العليا. 

المادة 38- يمارس مجلس المحافظة الرقابة على المجالس الادنى بالطرق التالية: 

آ- تدقيق القرارات التي يتعين على المجلس الادنى ارسالها إلى المحافظة وفقاً لاحكام القانون وعلى المحافظ أن يعرض على مجلس المحافظة ما يوجب القانون عرضه عليه أ و ما يراه مخالفاً للقوانين والانظمة وخطة الدولة وسياستها العامة. 

ويمارس مجلس المحافظة الصلاحيات الممنوحة له بموجب الفقرة 2 من المادة 64 من القانون. 

ب- تمحيص المعلومات التي يطلبها من المجالس الادنى حول سير عملها في إطار خطتها وبرامجها التنفيذية. 

المادة 39- تمارس المجالس رقابتها على المكاتب التنفيذية واللجان المنبثقة عنها بطريق : 

آ- التقارير الدورية وغير الدورية التي ترسلها المكاتب التنفيذية واللجان إلى المجالس والمتعلقة بتنفيذ المهام المناطة بها. 

ب-توجيه الاسئلة والأستجوابات المقدمة من أعضاء المجالس عن سير العمل في هذه المكاتب خلال دورات المجلس. 

جـ-تشكيل مجموعات عمل لاعداد دراسات عن سير المرافق في القطاعات المختلفة. 

المادة 40- يمارس المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة الرقابة على المكاتب التنفيذية الادني بالطرق التالية : 

آ - تدقيق التقارير الدورية وغير الدورية المتعلقة بتنفيذ القرارات الصادرة عن المجلس المحلي. 

ب - تمحيص القرارات والمعلومات التي تطلبها المكاتب الاعلى من المكاتب الادنى حول المهام الموكولة إليها. 

جـ- تدقيق المعاملات الجارية. 

د - قيام اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي الاعلى بجولات تفقدية على المكتب الادنى تبعاً لاختصاصاتهم، ويمارس المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة الصلاحيات المخولة له بموجب المادة /73/ من القانون. 


المادة 41- تمارس المكاتب التنفيذية رقابتها على الاجهزة التابعة لها بالطرق التالية : 

آ- سلطة الاشراف التي يتولاها اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي، كل حسب اختصاصه، وتبعاً للمهام الموكولة إليه، والتقارير التي يقدمونها إلى المكتب حول سير عمل الاجهزة الواقعة تحت اشرافهم. 

ب- بالتقارير الدورية وغير الدورية التي تقدمها الاجهزة عن طريق اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي المختصين. 

جـ- التحقيق والتفتيش وفق ما يقرره المكتب التنفيذي فيما لا يتعارض مع الاحكام النافذة. 

المادة 42- 

المادة 43- تؤلف الرقابة الشعبية التي نص عليها القانون العنصر الاساسي في احكام الرقابة على المجالس والمكاتب والاجهزة. 

المادة 44- 1- ترسل القرارات المتعلقة بوضع الخطط والبرامج والانظمة التي تتخذها المجالس المحلية أو مكاتبها التنفيذية نيابة عن المجالس في فترات عدم انعقادها إلى المرجع المختص وفقاً لاحكام المادة 63 من القانون خلال مدة سبعة ايام من تاريخ صدورها، وعلى هذا المرجع أن يطلب الغاءها من قبل المجلس أو المكتب التنفيذي الذي اصدرها خلال عشرين يوماً من تاريخ ورودها إليه إذا رأى أن هذه القرارات لا تدخل في اختصاصه، أو لا تتفق مع القوانين والانظمة النافذة، أو تخالف سياسة الدولة أو خطتها. 

2- اذا اصر المجلس او المكتب التنفيذي على قراره بأكثرية ثلثي الاعضاء الحاضرين فعلى الوزير أو مجلس المحافظة حسب الحال رفع الامر إلى المرجع الاعلى المختص خلال مدة عشرة ايام من تاريخ وروده للبت في الخلاف. 

المادة 45- أ-1- يتقاضى رئيس مجلس المدينة والبلدة والقرية والوحدة الريفية والعضو المتفرغ في المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة أو لمجلس مدينة مركز المحافظة من العاملين في الجهات العامة، راتباً شهرياً يعادل ما كان يتقاضاه من ادارته الاصلية من راتب او أجر مقطوع كما يتقاضى التعويضات المتممة للراتب أو الاجر المستحق له بموجب القوانين والانظمة النافذة في ادارته الاصلية وهي تعويض الاختصاص ، والتعويض الفني ، وتعويض التدفئة. 

2- أما التعويضات الاخرى التي كان يتقاضاها في ادارته الاصلية والتي يرتبط منحها بالقيام بالوظيفة او العمل ، فيمنح صاحب العلاقة ، لقاءها بقرار من الوزير، تعويضاً مقطوعاً معادلاً لما فاته من التعويضات، ما عدا تعويضات العمل الاضافي والتمثيل والحوافز. 

ب- يتقاضى رئيس مجلس المدينة والبلدة والقرية والوحدة الريفية والعضو المتفرغ في المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس مدينة مركز المحافظة من غير العاملين في الجهات العامة، الحائز على أحدى الشهادات المطلوبة للتعيين، راتباً شهرياً مقطوعاً على أساس الراتب المخصص لحملة هذه الشهادات بموجب القوانين والانظمة النافذة، مع أضافة درجة عن كل سنتين، بعد نيله الشهادة، كما يستحق التعويضات التي لها صفة الشمول لامثاله من العاملين في الجهات العامة بموجب القوانين والانظمة النافذة ، عدا تعويضات العمل الاضافي والتمثيل والحوافز، وتحدد تلك التعويضات بقرار من الوزير بالاتفاق مع وزير المالية. 

جـ- يتقاضى عضو المكتب التنفيذي المتفرغ الذي لا تنطبق عليه أحكام الفقرتين (أ وب ) السابقتين: 

+1400 ليرة سورة في مجلس المحافظة. 

+1200 ليرة في مجلس مدينة المحافظة. 

د- يجب أن لا يقل راتب العضو المتفرغ للمكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة أو لمجلس مدينة مركز المحافظة عما هو محدد في الفقرة /ج/ السابقة. 

وإذا قل عن ذلك يسدد الفرق من موازنة الوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة . 

هـ - يتم ترفيع المشمولين بأحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة، وفق أحكام الترفيع المنصوص عليها في القوانين والانظمة في اداراتهم الاصلية. 

كما يتم ترفيع المشمولين باحكام الفقرة (ب) وفق احكام الترفيع المنصوص عليها في قانون الموظفين الاساسي، باستثناء ورود اسمائهم في جدول الترفيع. 

و- يستفيد رؤساء مجالس المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية والاعضاء المتفرغون في المكاتب التنفيذية لمجلس المحافظات ومدن مراكز المحافظات من التعويض العائلي الذي يتقاضاه موظفو الدولة. 

ز - يتقاضى رؤساء المجالس المحلية واعضاء مكاتبها التنفيذية المتفرغون اجور النقل وتعويض الانتقال على اساس الرواتب التي يستحقونها بموجب هذه اللائحة ووفقاً للاحكام المطبقة على العاملين في الدولة. 

ح- يتقاضى أعضاء مجالس المحافظات أجور النقل وتعويض الانتقال ، على أساس رواتب أمثالهم من أعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية في المجالس المشار إليها ووفقاً للإحكام المنوه بها. 

ط - للوزير ، بقرار منه، أن يمنح رؤساء مجالس المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية وأعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية المتفرغين ، تعويضاً شهرياً لا يتجاوز /200/ ليرة سورية. 

ي - يستحق اعضاء مجالس المحافظات والمدن والبلدان تعويضاً عن حضور جلسات هذه المجالس، كما يستحق اعضاء مكاتبها التنفيذية، غير المتفرغين، تعويضاً عن جلسات هذه المكاتب، وتحدد هذه التعويضات بقرار من الوزير. 

ك- يستفيد رؤساء مجالس المدن، والبلدان ، والقرى، والوحدات الريفية وأعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية المتفرغون، من الاجازات الادارية والصحية وفق الاحكام الواردة في قانون الموظفين الاساسي. 

وتمنح الاجازة لرؤساء المجالس المحلية المشار إليهم، من قبل المحافظ ( رئيس المكتب التنفيذي) ومن قبل رئيس المكتب التنفيذي ذي العلاقة لاعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية المتفرغين في المجالس المحلية عامة. 

المادة 46- تخضع استحقاقات رؤساء مجالس المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية والاعضاء المتفرغين في المكاتب التنفيذية لمجالس المحافظات ومدن مراكز المحافظات للاقتطاعات والحسميات المترتبة عليها بمقتضى القوانين والانظمة النافذة. 

المادة 47- أ- تتحمل موازنات الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاداري، التي كان يعمل لديها رؤساء مجالس الوحدات الادارية وأعضاء مكاتبها التنفيذية المتفرغون، الرواتب والتعويضات المستحقة بموجب الفقرة أ. من المادة ـ 45 ـ السابقة كما تتحمل موازنة الوحدة الادارية فرق الراتب والتعويضات الاخرى المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( هـ ـ و ـ ز ـ ح ـ ط ) من المادة المذكورة. 

أما من كان منهم من العاملين في الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الاقتصادي فتتحمل الوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة رواتبهم وتعويضاتهم المذكورة. 

ب- تتحمل موازنة الوحدة الادارية ذات العلاقة الرواتب والتعويضات المستحقة بموجب هذه اللائحة لغير العاملين في الدولة. 

جـ- تستمر الجهات العامة على حساب ما يترتب على رؤساء المجالس المحلية وأعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية، من العاملين لديها، من التزامات لمؤسسة التأمين والمعاشات أو لمؤسسة التأمينات الاجتماعية ـ حسب الحال ـ وتحويلها إلى هاتين الجهتين مع الالتزامات المترتبة عليها عنهم. 

المادة 48- لا يجوز الجمع بين عمل رئيس المجلس أو عمل العضو المتفرغ في المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس الوحدة الادارية وبين أي عمل أخر اذا كان من شأن ذلك الاضرار بأداء واجباته ويعود للوزير بناء على اقتراح المكتب التنفيذي المختص البت في هذا الموضوع . 
المادة 49- يتولى المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة التي يكون نطاقها مدينة واحدة الصلاحيات المحددة في مجال الخدمات والمرافق البلدية في البنود ( 5و6و7و8و9و10) من المادة (24) من هذه اللائحة. 

المادة 50- يمارس المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة الصلاحيات المحددة في مجال الخدمات والمرافق البلدية في البند 3 من المادة 24 من هذه اللائحة فيما يتعلق بالمحافظة. 

المادة 51- تطبق المادة 12 من هذه اللائحة عند قيام وحدتين اداريتين أو أكثر بتنفيذ مشروع ذي صفة مشتركة ويمارس المحافظ في هذه الحالة صلاحية الوزير. 

المادة 52- 1- تمارس المكاتب التنفيذية في المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية اختصاصاتها بصورة مجتمعة. 

2ـ يتولى اعضاء المكاتب المتفرغون في حال وجودهم، وكل في نطاق اختصاصه مراقبة القطاع الموكول اليه للتثبت من كفاية الاداء ومن تنفيذ القرارات الصادرة عن مجلس المحافظة ومكتبه التنفيذي وعن المجلس المحلي المختص ومكتبه التنفيذي في مجال هذا القطاع ورفع تقارير للمكتب عن سير العمل على ملاحظاته واقتراحاته في هذا الشأن. 

المادة 53 - ( [1] ) يكون المواطنون المتمتعون بحق الانتخاب والذين لم يرد لهم ذكر بين الفئات المبينة في الفقرة من المادة العاشرة من قانون الادارة المحلية ، فئة واحدة. 

المادة 54- تعتبر فئات الفلاحين والعمال والحرفيين وصغار الكسبة قطاعاً واحداً كما تعتبر سائر فئات الشعب الاخرى، قطاعاً واحداً وذلك في معرض انتخاب مجالس المحافظات 

المادة 55 - ( [2] ) يعتبر غياباً مشروعاً غياب العاملين في الدولة عن وظائفهم لحضور جلسات المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية وجلسات اللجان المشكلة من قبل هذه لمجالس وكذلك غيابهم عند تكليفهم من قبل مجلس المحافظة ومكتبه التنفيذي القيام بمهام تتعلق بالشؤون المتصلة بالادارة المحلية . 

المادة 56 - ( [3] ) يصدر وزير الادارة المحلية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذه اللائحة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون الإدارة المحلية 
الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 15 تاريخ 11/5/1971 
والمعدل بالقانون رقم 12 تاريخ 20/6/1971 وتعديلاته 


مرسوم تشريعي رقم 15 
تاريخ 11/5/1971 

قانون الإدارة المحلية 

رئيس الجمهورية 
بناء على أحكام الدستور المؤقت 

يرسم ما يلي : 

مادة 1- يقر قانون الإدارة المحلية المرافق. 

مادة 2- ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره. 

دمشق في 16/3/1391 و 11/5/1971


رئيس الجمهورية 

الفريق حافظ الأسد 
الفصـل الأول 

تعــاريف 

مادة 1ـ يقصد بالتعابير الواردة في هذا القانون المعاني المبينة بجانب كل منها: 

آ- المدينة : كل مركز محافظة أو منطقة أو كل تجمع سكاني يزيد عدده عن عشرين الف نسمة. 

ب- البلدة : كل مركز ناحية أو كل تجمع سكاني يتراوح عدده بين عشرة آلاف وعشرين الف نسمة. 

جـ- الحي : قطاع من المدينة أو البلدة لا يقل عدد سكانه عن خمسة آلاف نسمة. 

د- القرية : التجمع السكاني الذي يتراوح عدده بين 500 و 10000 نسمة. 

هـ- الوحدة الريفية: مجموعة القرى والمزارع التي تشكل مجتمعة وحدة ادارية واحدة على أن لا يقل عدد سكانها عن 5000 نسمة. 

و - المزرعة : التجمع السكاني الذي يقل عن 500 نسمة ويمكن أن تلحق المزرعة بإحدى القرى القريبة منها. 

ز- الوزير : وزير الإدارة المحلية. 

ح- المؤسسات الاجتماعية ( [1] ) : كل منظمة أو جمعية أو مؤسسة أو رابطة أو ناد وبصورة عامة كل هيئة تمارس نشاط لا يستهدف الربح وعلى الأخص في النواحي العلمية والثقافية والتربوية والخيرية والرياضية… ـ الخ . 

ط- المؤسسات الاقتصادية : كل مؤسسة أو شركة أو جمعية تعاونية أو هيئة تمارس نشاطاً اقتصاديا. 

الفصـل الثاني 

أهـداف القانون 

مادة 2- يهدف هذا القانون بصورة خاصة إلى تحقيق الاغراض التالية ، ويفسر في ضوء ذلك : 

آ- تركيز المسؤولية في أيدي طبقات الشعب المنتجة لتمارس بنفسها مهام القيادة، مما يتطلب تحقيق أوسع المجالات لتطبيق مبدأ الديموقراطية الشعبية الذي يجعل الامر كله نابعاً عن ارادة الشعب ويؤمن رقابته الدائمة على حسن التنفيذ ومساهمته الفعالة في تحقيق المجتمع العربي الاشتراكي الموحد. 

ب- جعل الوحدات الإدارية في كل المستويات ، مسؤولة عن الاقتصاد والثقافة والخدمات وكل الشؤون التي تهم المواطنين في هذه الوحدات مباشرة. وذلك في نطاق التخطيط العام والقوانين والأنظمة التي تقرها الدولة وابتغاء النهوض بالمجتمع في شؤونه العامة والمحلية في آن واحد. 

جـ- نقل الاختصاصات المتعلقة بهذه الشؤون إلى السلطات المحلية بحيث تقتصر مهمة السلطات المركزية على التخطيط والتشريع والتنظيم وادخال اساليب التقنية الحديثة والرقابة، والتأهيل والتدريب والتنسيق، وتتبع التنفيذ، وتنفيذ المشروعات الكبرى التي تعجز عن تنفيذها الوحدات الإدارية، أو تكون بطبيعتها ذات أهمية تتصل بالمواطنين عامة. 

د- تأمين مساهمة حقيقية ومجدية ، في الجهود التي تبذل لتحقيق النهوض بالمجتمع في اطاره المحلي، من قبل ذوي الكفاءات القادرين على تقديم مثل هذه المساهمة البناءة. 

هـ- اناطة السلطات التي تساعد الوحدات الإدارية على حسن تأدية مهامها بالهيئات المنبثقة عن ارادتها، ووضع كل الامكانات التي تحتاج إليها من أجل ذلك، تحت تصرفها. 
الفصل الأول 

الوحدات الإدارية ومجالسها


مادة 3- 1ـ تقسم الجمهورية العربية السورية إلى وحدات ادارية هي: المحافظة والمدينة والبلدة والقرية والوحدة الريفية. 

2- تكون للمحافظة والمدينة والبلدة والوحدة الريفية الشخصية الاعتبارية، كما تكون للقرية هذه الشخصية اذا كان عدد سكانها 5000 نسمة فأكثر. 

3- يجوز أن يكون نطاق المحافظة مدينة واحدة، يمثلها مجلس واحد وفي هذه الحالة يتمتع مجلس المحافظة ومكتبه التنفيذي فضلاً عن اختصاصاتهما باختصاصات مجلس المدينة ومكتبه التنفيذي، كما يتمتع المحافظ باختصاصات رئيس مجلس المدينة بالاضافة إلى اختصاصاته. 

مادة 4- تقسم المحافظات إلى مناطق والمناطق إلى نواح، كما تقسم المدن أو البلدان إلى أحياء وليس للمنطقة والناحية والحي الشخصية الاعتبارية. 

مادة 5- 1- المعدلة بموجب القانون 56 لعام 1980 

آ- تحدث المحافظات وتسمى وتعين مراكزها وحدودها وتعدل بقانون. 

ب-تحدث المناطق وتسمى وتعين مراكزها وحدودها وتعدل بمرسوم اذا توافر فيها الشرط التالي : 

أن تكون المنطقة مؤلفة من ناحيتين على الاقل ما عدا القرى المرتبطة بمركز المنطقة مباشرة. 

2- تحدث المدن وتسمى وتعين حدودها وتعدل بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير. 

3- آ- تحدث النواحي وتسمى وتعين مراكزها وحدودها وتعدل بقرار من الوزير. 

ب- تحدث البلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح المكتب التنـفيذي في المحافظة . 

4- تحدث الاحياء بقرار من المكتب التنفيذي في المدينة أو البلدة. 

مادة 6- يجوز بمرسوم لاسباب اقتصادية أو سياحية اعتبار أي بلدة بحكم المدينة وأي قرية بحكم البلدة دون التقيد بعدد السكان. 

مادة 7- يكون لكل من الوحدات الإدارية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية مجلس مقره مركز الوحدة الإدارية ويتألف من أعضاء يختارون من قبل جميع الناخبين في الوحدة الإدارية بطريق الانتخاب السري المباشر. 

مادة 8- يحدد عدد أعضاء المجالس المحلية كما يلي: 

- مجلس المحافظة من 30 إلى 100 

- مجلس المدينة من 20 إلى 50 

- مجلس البلدة أو الوحدة الريفية أو القرية من 10 إلى 25 

مادة 9- يحدد عدد أعضاء المجالس المحلية ضمن الحدود المبنية في المادة السابقة ووفقاً لنسب تمثيل واحدة لكل نوع من أنواع هذه المجالس كما يلي: 

آ- في المحافظات والمدن بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير. 

ب- في البلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح المحافظ. 

مادة 10- 1- تتكون المجالس المحلية من ممثلين عن الفئات التالية : 

الفلاحين ، العمال، الحرفيين ، صغار الكسبة، المعلمين ، الطلبة، الشبيبة، النساء ، المهن الحرة وتضم: ( الاطباء، الصيادلة ، المهندسين، المهندسين الزراعيين، المحامين، أطباء الاسنان، رجال الفكر والفن والصحافة) الفئات الأخرى وتشمل: موظفي الدولة وسائر الجهات العامة، العاملين في الحقول الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وغير ذلك من الفئات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية. 

2- يمكن اعتبار كل من الفئات المذكورة قطاعاً مستقلاً، كما يمكن ضم بعضها إلى البعض الآخر في قطاع واحد، وذلك في اللائحة التنفيذية. 

3- يجب أن لا تقل نسبة تمثيل الفلاحين والعمال والحرفيين وصغار الكسبة في المجالس المحلية عن 60% وتحدد نسبة تمثيل كل من هذه القطاعات أو القطاعات الأخرى بمرسوم عند كل دورة انتخابية. 

مادة 11- تحدد مدة المجالس المحلية بأربع سنوات ولا يتفرغ أعضاؤها. 

مادة 12- لا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية مجلس المحافظة وعضوية أي مجلس أو مكتب تنفيذي في مستوى أدنى. 

مادة 13- يتم انتخاب اعضاء المجالس المحلية وفقاً لأحكام قانون الانتخابات. 

مادة 14- يصدر النظام الداخلي ( [1] )لكل نوع من أنواع المجالس بقرار من الوزير. 

مادة 15- 1- يرأس المحافظ مجلس المحافظة . 

2- يعين بقية رؤساء مجالس الوحدات الإدارية من بين الاعضاء المنتخبين وذلك بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير بالنسبة لرؤساء مجالس المدن، وبقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح المحافظ بالنسبة لبقية المجالس. 

مادة 16- يدعو المحافظ المجالس المحلية للاجتماع خلال اسبوعين من تاريخ اعلان نتائج الانتخاب. 

مادة 17- يؤدي اعضاء المجالس عند مباشرة أعمالهم اليمين التالية : 

( اقسم بالله العظيم ان أحافظ مخلصاً على النظام الديمقراطي الشعبي وأن أحترم الدستور والقوانين وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب وسلامة الوطن، وأن أعمل وأناضل لتحقيق أهداف الأمة العربية في الوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية ). 

( عدلت بالقانون رقم 12 تاريخ 20/6/ 1971). 

مادة 18- 1- يكون لكل مجلس من المجالس المحلية مكتب تنفيذي مدته سنتان ، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام حجب الثقة الواردة في هذا القانون. 

2- يحدد عدد أعضاء المكاتب التنفيذية على الوجه التالي : 

- المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة وفي مدن مراكز المحافظات. من 7 إلى 11 

- المكتب التنفيذي في المدن الأخرى والبلدان من 5 إلى 9 

- المكتب التنفيذي في الوحدات الريفية والقرى من 3 إلى 7 

مادة 19- 1- تشكل المكاتب التنفيذية على الوجه التالي : 

- رئيس المجلس المحلي ـ رئيساً 

- ما لا يقل عن ثلثي الأعضاء يختارهم المجلس من بين أعضائه بالاقتراع السري . 

- ما لا يزيد عن الثلث يعينون بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير بالنسبة إلى المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة ومدن مراكز المحافظات ، وبقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح المحافظ بالنسبة إلى بقية المكاتب. 

2- يوزع المكتب التنفيذي أعماله على أعضائه وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية عدد المتفرغين ورواتبهم. 

3- يعتبر اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي المعينون من غير اعضاء المجالس المحلية المنتخبة أعضاء في هذه المجالس اضافة إلى العدد المحدد. 

4- يخضع تشكيل المكاتب التنفيذية في المحافظات ومدن مراكز المحافظات وتوزيع الأعمال على أعضائها للتصديق بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية، كما يخضع تشكيل المكاتب التنفيذية الأخرى وتوزيع الاعمال بين أعضائها ، للتصديق بقرار من الوزير، ولا تمارس هذه المكاتب أعمالها قبل صدور القرارات المذكورة. 

مادة 20- تؤلف المجالس المحلية لجاناً دائمة من أعضائها أو من غيرهم من أصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص، ويحدد النظام الداخلي طبيعة هذه اللجان وتكوينها واسلوب عملها. ويمكن للمجالس أن تؤلف عند الحاجة لجاناً مؤقته لدراسة قضايا معينة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني
مجلس المحافظة 


مادة 21- تختص المحافظة في نطاق السياسية العامة للدولة بشؤون الإدارة المحلية في المحافظة ومباشرة جميع الاعمال التي تؤدي إلى تطوير المحافظة اقتصادياً واجتماعياً وصحياً وثقافياً وعمرانياً وذلك وفق ما تقرره اللائحة التنفيذية. 

مادة 22- يتولى مجلس المحافظة الاختصاصات التالية: 

آ- قيادة وتوجيه أعمال الأجهزة التابعة للمحافظة لتحسين العمل فيها عن طريق المكتب التنفيذي وممارسة الرقابة على سائر اوجه نشاطها. 

ب- قيادة وتوجيه نشاط المجالس المحلية الادنى ومساعدتها في تأدية مهامها. 

جـ- اقرار الخطط الاقتصادية والاجتماعية السنوية والطويلة الآجل العائدة للمنشآت والقطاعات التي تقع ضمن اختصاصات المحافظة ومسؤولياتها وضمن اطار الخطة العامة للدولة وانطـلاقاً من المبادىء التالية : 

- زيادة إنتاجية العمل باستمرار وتحسين نوعية الإنتاج وتخفيض التكاليف مع التوفير في النفقات الإدارية بهدف زيادة الريعية. 

- تشجيع إنتاج مزارع الدولة والجمعيات التعاونية وتنظيم التعاون فيما بينها ( عدلت بالقانون 28 لعام 1971). 

- استثمار الثروات المحلية التي لم تحدد التدابير والخطط المركزية طريقة اخرى لاستثمارها وذلك بعد الرجوع إلى الوزارة المختصة. 

- التعاون مع المحافظات الأخرى فيما يتعلق بأعداد وتنفيذ المهام المشتركة. 

- القيام بالمهام التي تخرج بطبيعتها عن نطاق الإمكانات الذاتية للمدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية. 

د- الاشراف على فروع الوزارات والإدارات التي لا تنتقل اختصاصاتها إلى الإدارة المحلية، وعلى فروع المؤسسات العامة ومؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام والقطاع المشترك ، وتقديم المقترحات اللازمة حول حسن سير العمل إلى الوزير المختص. 

هـ- وضع أسس التصرف بالأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة، العائدة للمحافظة، بيعاً وإيجاراً واستثماراً ضمن القوانين والأنظمة المرعية. 

و- وضع القواعد اللازمة لادارة المرافق والمشروعات الحكومية التي تعهد السلطة المركزية الى المحافظة بادارتها وفقاً للأحكام والتعليمات التي تصدرها في هذا الشأن. 

ز- تولي السلطة التنظيمة في كل أمر لا تتولى السلطة المركزية تنظيمه مباشرة ولا يدخل في اختصاصات المجالس المحلية الأخرى. 

مادة 23- يقوم مجلس المحافظة، فضلاً عن ذلك بالمهام التالية : 

1- في مجال الصناعة : 

- العمل على أدخال التقنية الحديثة، واستخدام التقنية المتوفرة بشكل صحيح. 

- تشجيع المبادرات الخاصة في مجال الانتاج وضمن اطار سياسة الدولة وخطتها العامة. 

- احداث المشروعات الصناعية أو المساهمة في انشائها واداراتها ، مع اعطاء الافضلية للصناعات التي تقوم على المواد الاولية المتوافرة في ا لمحافظة، أو في المحافظات المجاورة، على أن يتم كل ذلك بموافقة الجهة المختصة. 

- تشجيع الصناعات اليدوية، وحماية انتاجها، في سبيل رفع مستوى المعيشة بشكل عام، وذلك باقتراح سياسة هادفة للقروض التي تمنح لتنشيط هذه الصناعات والتنسيق بينها وبين التطور الصناعي، والعمل على انشاء الجمعيات التعاونية لهذه الصناعات وتطورها مع الحرص على توفير الخدمات الضرورية لها. 

ب - في مجال الزراعة : 

اقرار البرامج التي تؤدي إلى تطوير الزراعة ، واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة من أجل استثمار امكانات الانتاج الزراعي والحيواني، وتأمين حاجات الاقتصاد الوطني وذلك بتنفيذ خطط الدولة فيما يتعلق بـ : 

- تطوير الانتاج الزراعي وتسويقه. 

- زيادة خصوبة الاراضي، وتحسين وسائل الري، واستصلاح الاراضي الجديدة، ( تجفيف المستنقعات ـ انشاء السدود ـ فتح اقنية ـ … ألخ). 

- توسيع زراعة الاشجار المثمرة، والخضار، وتهيئة امكانات الخزن والتعليب. 

- تطوير الثروة الحيوانية والسمكية ومنتجاتها. 

- تطوير الخدمات البيطرية في المحافظة. 

- تشجيع وتطوير المكننة الزراعية، وتهيئة امكانات استخدامها وتوسيعها. 

- اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتوسيع المراعي وحمايتها. 

- اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لحماية الحراج وتشجيع التحريج. 

- تشجيع التعاونيات الزراعية. 

- تطوير الاسكان في الريف. 

- تأهيل وتدريب الفلاحين والعمال الزراعيين. 

ج ـ في مجال التموين والتجارة الداخلية : 

- الاشراف المباشر على التجارة الداخلية والتموين في المحافظة، وتطوير المؤسسات والشركات العاملة في هذا المجال، بهدف توفير السلع الاستهلاكية في المحافظة بما يضمن تأمين حاجات المواطنين. 

- تشجيع وتطوير التعاونيات الاستهلاكية. 

- تنفيذ تدابير الحكومة في التوصل إلى سياسة موحدة للاسعار ، وذلك بتوجيه ومراقبة الأجهزة الحكومية العاملة في هذا المجال ، وتنسيق اعمال اجهزة القطاع المالي بقصد تحقيق التوفير الممكن في استعمال المخصصات. 

- نشر الوعي التمويني لدى الموطنين تنظيماً للاستهلاك ومنعاً للاحتكار والتهريب. ( اضيفت هذه الفقرة بالقانون رقم 28 لعام 1971). 

د- في مجال الثقافة والتربية والتعليم : 

- القيام بشؤون التعليم في الحدود التي تبينها اللائحة التنفيذية، وبالمهام المتعلقة بتنفيذ القوانين والأنظمة المتعلقة بتطوير التعليم في المحافظة. 

- تشجيع التعاون بين اجهزة التربية والتعليم وتبادل الخبرات بين الدوائر والمؤسسات التعليمية والعاملين فيها . 

- أنشاء ابنية التعليم على مختلف مراحله وأنواعه ورياض الأطفال. 

- تنفيذ مناهج الثقافة القومية الاشتراكية، واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمحو الامية. 

- دعم وتشجيع النشاطات الثقافية والفنية بمختلف الوانها، وذلك بالتعاون الوثيق والمنظم مع القوى العاملة في المضمار الاجتماعي. 

- احداث وتنظيم المكتبات والمتاحف والمسارح والمراكز الثقافية ومراكز التأهيل والتدريب الشعبية وانشاء الابنية اللازمة لها. 

- تنشيط السياحة والاصطياف والاشتاء ونشر الوعي السياحي بين المواطنين، وتنظيم المواسم السياحة المحلية، والاشراف على المنشآت السياحية وتحسين مستوى الخدمة فيها. 

- حماية الآثار وتنشيط الجمعيات العلمية التي تعنى بها. 

- العناية بالفنون الجميلة، واقامة المعارض لها ومراقبة برامج دور اللهو. 

هـ ـ في المجال الاجتماعي : 

- رعاية الشباب والرياضة، والعمل الشعبي، وتنظيم أوقات الفراغ. 

- اقتراح قواعد الترخيص بانشاء الجمعيات الخيرية والثقافية والرياضية والفنية ومساعدتها ومراقبتها. 

- اقامة دور لرعاية العجزة والايتام والاحداث والمشردين. 

و ـ في مجال الخدمات : 

- تزويد المحافظة بالماء والكهرباء وشبكات المجاري، وتنظيم التعاون مع الجماهير في اتخاذ التدابير الخاصة بنظافة الانهار والحماية من الفيضانات واقتراح انشاء السدود، والتوفير في استعمال المياه الموزعة، والمحافظة على مياه الاملاك العامة. 

- تنفيذ الخطة المركزية في تطوير قطاع المواصلات في المحافظة بما في ذلك الطرق والجسور وصيانتها وتنظيم النقل الداخلي. 

- انشاء المراكز الصحية واتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة للحفاظ على صحة المواطنين وقدرتهم على العمل والانتاج بصورة خاصة مكافحة الاوبئة وتشجيع التقيد بالشروط الصحية. 

- اقامة دور لرعاية الأمومة والطفولة وغيرها من أنواع الرعاية الاجتماعية. 

- انشاء الابنية للمصالح الحكومية والمرافق العامة والمشاريع العمرانية والسكنية المحلية. 

ز ـ في مجال الامن والنظام : 
- الحث على التقيد بالقوانين والأنظمة واحترامها. 

- تنظيم اسهام الجماهير في مكافحة الجريمة وفي تجنب اسبابها. 

- ضمان الحماية للممتلكات العامة والتعاونية. 

- تنفيذ التدابير المتعلقة بتجنب الكوارث العامة. 

- تأمين السلامة في المواصلات ، وضمان أمنها. 

- تنمية روح التضحية والفداء والاستعداد للدفاع عن الوطن. 

- تأمين متطلبات الدفاع المدني والسلامة العامة اثناء السلم ، وفي حالات الحرب والطوارئ والكوارث، وانشاء الملاجئ وتأمين التجهزات والمعدات اللازمة لها، وتدريب المواطنين على القيام بالمهام المتصلة بذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث 

المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة 

مادة 24- يتولى المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة ما يلي : 

آ- تمثيل المجلس وتنفيذ قراراته. 

ب- تنظيم أعمال المجلس والتحضير لدوراته والدعوة لها. 

جـ- قيادة وتوجيه اجهزة المحافظة واداراتها ومؤسساتها. 

د - قيادة وتوجيه نشاطات المكاتب التنفيذية للمجالس الادنى. 

هـ-الاشراف على الجهات التابعة للادارة المركزية والعاملة في المحافظة، نيابة عن المجلس وفي حدود اختصاصاته. 

و - أعداد الخطط الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ( السنوية والبعيدة الاجل) للمنشآت والقطاعات التي تقع ضمن اختصاص المحافظة ومسؤولياتها، واقرار البرامج التفصيلية لتنفيذ هذه الخطط. 

ز- مراقبة وتنسيق نشاط مختلف الأجهزة والمؤسسات والمنظمات التي تمارس النشاطات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والخدمات. 

ح- ابداء الرأي في قرارات الأجهزة غير التابعة للمجلس حينما تمس هذه القرارات مصالح سكان المحافظة. 

ط- اقرار مخططات ودفاتر شروط المشاريع واجراء المناقصات أو العقود بالتراضي ضمن الحدود والاحوال التي تبين في اللائحة التنفيذية والقوانين النافذة. 

ي- تغيير تخصيص املاك المحا فظة العامة وادخالها في املاكها الخاصة. 

ك- اقرار مشروعات الاستملاك للمنفعة العامة على أن تصدر وفقاً للقانون. 

ل- اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتأمين حقوق المحافظة في الدعاوى المقامة منها أو عليها. 

م - ممارسة اختصاصات لجنة المنطقة في الوحدات الإدارية التابعة لمركز المحافظة مباشرة وتكون قراراته في هذا الشأن قطعية. 

ن- اتخاذ أي تدبير أو قرار مستعجل يدخل اصلاً في اختصاص مجلس المحافظة في فترات عدم انعقاده، على أن يراعى في ذلك عدم مخالفة أي قرار نافذ اصدره المجلس، وأن يعرض هذا التدبير أو القرار على المجلس عند انعقاده في اول دورة له للنظر فيه، وفي حال رفضه يعتبر لاغياً دون أن يكون لذلك أثر على الحقوق الناشئة للغير . 



الفصل الرابع 

المحـافظ 

مادة 25- يكون في كل محافظة محافظ يعين ويعفى من منصبة بمرسوم ويعتبر من أعضاء السلطة التنفيذية. 

مادة 26- يقسم المحافظ أمام رئيس الجمهورية قبل مباشرته أعمال وظيفته اليمين التالية : 

( أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصاً على النظام الديموقراطي الشعبي وأن أحترم الدستور والقوانين، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب وسلامة الوطن، وأن أعمل وأناضل لتحقيق أهداف الأمة العربية في الوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية ) ( عدلت بالقانون رقم 12 لسنة 1971). 

مادة 27- يمثل المحافظ السلطة التنفيذية المركزية في المحافظة ، كما يمثل شخصية المحافظة الاعتبارية وهو عامل لجميع الوزارات. 

مادة 28- يتولى المحافظ بوصفه ممثلاً للسلطة التنفيذية المركزية المهام التالية: 

آ- تبليغ جميع القوانين والأنظمة إلى مختلف الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة وغيرها من جهات القطاعين العام والمشترك و الأجهزة التابعة للمحافظة والاشراف على حسن تنفيذها وعلى تنفيذ سياسة الدولة وخطتها. 

ب- تبليغ أوامر وتوجيهات السلطة التنفيذية المركزية إلى الجهات ذات العلاقة ومتابعة تنفيذها. 

جـ-القيام بالمهام التي تفوضه بها السلطة التنفيذية المركزية مما يدخل أصلاً في اختصاصاتها ولا يمنع القانون التفويض بها. 

د - اتخاذ التدابير التي يراها لتوطيد الامن العام في حدود القوانين والأنظمة النافذة وفقاً لتعليمات وزير الداخلية وذلك في الأمور التي لا تدخل في اختصاصات مجلس المحافظة ، ومكتبه التنفيذي. 

هـ- الاتصال مع النيابة العامة في المحافظة في القضايا التي لها مساس بالنظام العام وشؤون الامن وسرعة تنفيذ قرارات المحاكم وعلى ممثل النيابة أن يجيب على الأسئلة التي يوجهها اليه المحافظ في هذه الامور. 

و - الأشراف على الجهات التابعة للسلطات المركزية والعاملة في نطاق المحافظة وذلك في حدود الاختصاصات الممنوحة لمجلس المحافظة. 

مادة 29- 1- ينفذ المحافظ باعتباره ممثلاً للسلطة التنفيذية المركزية التعليمات التي يصدرها الوزراء، كل فيما يتعلق بالشؤون التخطيطية والتنظيمية والفنية العائدة لوزارته وفيما لا يتعارض واختصاصات مجلس المحافظة ومكتبه التنفيذي . 

2- للمحافظ أن يبدي ملاحظته على هذه التعليمات قبل تنفيذها وأذا اصر الوزير المختص خطياً تنفذ تعليماته، ويمكن للمحافظ حينئذ أن يرفع الامر بعد التنفيذ إلى رئاسة مجلس الوزراء عن طريق الوزير للبت فيها، الا أذا رأى ان التنفيذ يؤدي إلى خلل خطير في النظام العام أو الامن العام فعليه أن يرفع الامر فوراً إلى رئاسة مجلس الوزراء. 

مادة 30- ينفذ مديرو ورؤساء الدوائر العائدة للوزارات التي لا تنقل اختصاصاتها إلى الإدارة المحلية، وكذلك مديرو فرع المؤسسات العامة والمديريات العامة ومؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام والقطاع المشترك، طلبات المحافظ الخطية المتعلقة بالامن العام والصحة العامة والراحة العامة على أن لا يؤدي ذلك إلى مخالفة تعليمات الجهة المركزية المختصة. 

مادة 31- تنفذ قوى الامن الداخلي في المحا فظة اوامر المحافظ . 

مادة 32- يحق للمحافظ أذا رأى أن قوى الامن الداخلي الموجودة في المحافظة غير كافية لتأمين الأمن والنظام والسلامة العامة أن يطلب بواسطة وزارة الداخلية الاستعانة بقوى الجيش ، كما يحق له في الحالات الاستثنائية التي يستحيل فيها الاتصال بالسلطة المركزية أن يطلب مباشرة وعلى مسؤوليته المعونة من قائد المنطقة أو الموقع، وفي هذه الحالة يلبى طلبه . 

مادة 33- يتولى المحافظ بوصفه رئيساً للمكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة المهام التالية : 

آ- يدعو المكتب التنفيذي للاجتماع وفقاً لأحكام نظامه الداخلي ويدير جلساته. 

ب- ينفذ قرارات المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة ويتقيد بها. 

جـ- يكون حلقة الاتصال بين المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة وبين السلطة المركزية فيما يتعلق بالقرارات والتدابير التي يتخذها هذا المكتب. 

د- يقوم بشؤون العاملين في أجهزة المحافظة وفقاً للاختصاصات المخولة له وللاحكام الخاصة بهم. 

مادة 34- في حال غياب المحافظ ينوب قائد شرطة المحافظة عنه بوصفه ممثلاً للسلطة التنفيذية المركزية ، كما ينوب عنه نائب رئيس مجلس المحافظة في جميع الاختصاصات والمهام المتعلقة بالمجلس ومكتبه التنفيذي. 

مادة 35- يختص مجلس القضاء الاعلى بمحاكمة المحافظين من الناحية المسلكية بعد احالتهم اليه بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير ولا تحرك الدعوى العامة عليهم لجرم ناشئ عن الوظيفة الا بقرار من مجلس القضاء الاعلى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس 

مجلس المدينة والبلدة 

مادة 36 - يختص مجلس المدينة أو البلدة في حدود السياسة العامة للدولة وخطتها بجميع الأعمال التي تؤدي الى تطوير المدينة أو البلدة وخاصة الامور التالية: 

آ- قيادة وتوجيه اعمال الأجهزة التابعة للمدينة أو البلدة لتحسين العمل فيها عن طريق المكتب التنفيذي وممارسة الرقابة على سائر اوجه نشاطها. 

ب- اقرار الخدمات البلدية ومرافقها ( كالطرق والانارة والحدائق والمجاري والاسواق العامة ومراكز انطلاق السيارات .. الخ). 

جـ- القيام في نطاق المدينة أو البلدة بالمهام المناطة بمجلس المحافظة والمتعلقة بالشؤون الاجتماعية والتعليمية والثقافية والصحية والتموينية والاقتصادية وغيرها، وفق ما تقرره اللائحة التنفيذية، واقرار الخطط اللازمة لذلك بما لا يتعارض مع الخطة العامة للدولة. 

د- احداث مرافق المياه والنقل في المدينة أو البلدة واستثمارها. 

هـ- الموافقة على التخطيط العام للمدينة أو البلدة وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية قواعد اعلان التخطيط وطريقة الاعتراض عليه، وكيفية البت في الاعتراضات، وقواعد التصديق عليه ( [2] ). 

و- اقرار خطة انشاء المباني التي تحتاجها المدينة أو البلدة لدوائرها، وخطة انشاء الوحدات السكنية ووضع قواعد استثمار املاك المدينة الخاصة. 

ز- اقرار خطة انشاء المشاريع أو المساهمة في انشائها وتشجيع الجمعيات التعاونية المتعلقة بها ووضع القواعد لمدها بالقروض والاعانات. 

ح- اقرار القواعد المتعلقة بالمحافظة على الراحة العامة والصحة العامة والسلامة العامة مع مراعاة الاختصاصات التي تمنحها القوانين الأنظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن إلى جهات اخرى بصورة خاصة مايلي: 

- كل ما يتلعق بتأمين السير وتنظيمه. 

- الامور المتعلقة بالانارة ورفع الانقاض وهدم المباني المتداعية واصلاحها. 

- تنظيم مكاتب الدفن وانشاء المقابر والعناية بها وحسن اداراتها. 

- فرض الوسائل اللازمة لتأمين الشروط الصحية في المساكن وأماكن الاجتماع وغيرها. 

- مراقبة المحال العامة ووضع الشروط الصحية لسلامتها وسلامة عمالها وتلافي اضرارها وفقاً للانظمة التي تصدر بذلك. 

- الاهتمام باتخاذ اسباب الوقاية من الحريق وطغيان المياه. 

- فرض ما يلزم من وسائل النظافة والراحة والصحة في نطاق المدينة أو البلدة وفي وسائل النقل العام. 

ط- اقامة نواد للشبيبة وبناء الملاعب والصلات الرياضية ورعاية الاحداث وانشاء البيوت اللازمة لذلك. 

ي- اقرار القواعد الكفيلة بحماية الآثار والمناظر الطبيعية. 

ك- حماية وتشجيع فن التمثيل المسرحي وانشاء المكتبات وتطويرها. 

ل- وضع القواعد والأنظمة في كل أمر لا تتولى السلطات المركزية تنظيمه مباشرة ولا يدخل في اختصاص سلطات المحافظة أو السلطات المحلية الأخرى. 

م - اقرار مشروع الموازنة ورفعه للتصديق عليه من قبل السلطات الاعلى. 



الفصل السـادس 

المكتب التنفيذي في المدينة والبلدة


مادة 37- يتولى المكتب التنفيذي في المدينة والبلدة اختصاصات المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة بالنسبة للمدينة والبلدة بالاضافة إلى الاختصاصات التالية: 

آ- سلطة المرجع المختص بالاشراف على مؤسسات وشركات المياه والنقل في المدينة أو البلدة وغيرها من المؤسسات والشركات التابعة لها. 

ب- اقرار انظمة النباء واحالتها إلى المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة للتصديق عليها وتعديلها ( [3] ). 

جـ - منح رخص البناء وفقاً لنظام البناء والمخطط التنظيمي. 

د- ادارة الاملاك العامة والخاصة للمدينة أو البلدة واستثمارها وفقاً للقانون ولقرارات المجلس . 

هـ- ادارة المرافق والمشروعات العائدة للسلطات الاعلى الواقعة ضمن المدينة أو البلدة أذا عهدت هذه السلطات الى المجلس بإداراتها، وفقاً للتعليماتها في هذا الشأن. 

و- منح شادات فقر الحال لطالبيها بالاستناد إلى الأحكام النافذة. 


مادة 38- 1ـ يمكن للمكتب التنفيذي سحب الرخص والاجازات التي يمنحها، وفي هذه الحالة يترتب التعويض على صاحب الرخصة أو الاجازة تعويضاً عادلاً عن الضرر الحقيقي الذي لحق به من جراء ذلك، مالم يثبت أنه حصل على الرخصة أو الاجازة بطريق غير مشروع’. 

2- يلاحق المسؤولون عن منح رخص مخالفة المخطط التنظيمي أو نظام ضابطة البناء أو أي نظام آخر بجميع الاضرار الناجمة عن ذلك . 

مادة 39- 1- لا يجوز تقسيم أو افراز أو تنظيم الاراضي أو أي افراز طابقي ضمن حدود المدينة أو البلدة بدون مصور تصدق عليه مسبقاً الجهة التي يحددها المكتب التنفيذي . 

2- لا تسجل العقود والأحكام القضائية المتعلقة بهذه الامور في السجل العقاري الا بالاستناد الى المصور المصدق المشار إليه في الفقرة الأولى. 

مادة 40- إذا وقعت مخالفة في بناء ملك خاص أو استدعت الضرورة الصحية أو الفنية القيام فيه بعمل من الاعمال التي تتعلق بالصالح العام، تكلف الجهة التي يحددها المكتب التنفيذي صاحب العلاقة بازالة المخالفة أو القيام بالعمل المطلوب، فإذا رفض أو استنكف اقمت الجهة بازالة المخالفة أو باجراء العمل على نفقة صاحب العالقة علاوة على الغرامة التي تترتب عليه وفقاً لأحكام القوانين النافذة وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بأحكام القانون رقم 44 لعام 1960. 

مادة 41- لا يجوز لا ي كان ا ن يشيد في نطاق المدينة أو البلدة أي بناء أو يجري أي عمل من أعمال التغيير أو الهدم في بناء قائم دون أن يحصل على رخصة مسبقة وفق القواعد التي يحددها المكتب التنفيذي. 

مادة 42- 1- لا يجوز قطع أي شجرة في المناطق المشجرة الموجودة ضمن حدود المدينة والبلدة قبل الحصول على رخصة مسبقة من الجهة التي يحددها المكتب التنفيذي ويمكن قبل منح هذه الرخصة اخذ تعهد من صاحب العلاقة بغرس عدد معين من الاشجار بدلاً من كل شجرة يقطعها والعناية بها. 

2- اذا أخل صاحب العلاقة بتعهده أو عز المكتب التنفيذي بتنفيذ هذا التعهد على نفقته علاوة على الغرامة التي تترتب عليه وفقاً للقانون. 

مادة 43- يمكن بعد الحصول على اذن من النيابة العامة السماح للعاملين المختصين في وحدات الإدارة المحلية بدخول المنازل المأهولة لضبط مخالفات الأنظمة النافذة وذلك وفــق الأحكام والاصـول القـانونية المرعية . 




الفصـل السـابع 

مجلس الوحدة الريفية والقرية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية 


مادة 44- يتولى مجلس الوحدة الريفية أو القرية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية المهام المناطة بالمجلس في المدينة أو البلدة وفق ما تقرره اللائحة التنفيذية، بالاضافة إلى المهام التالية : 

1- اقتراح الخطة الزراعية للقرية ووضع الأسس لدعم الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية وقواعد مساعدتها ومدها بالاعانات اللازمة . 

2- تنفيذ خطة المحافظة الزراعية في نطاق القرية أو مجموعة القرى والمزارع التابعة للوحدة الريفية والعناية بتربية الحيوان وتحسين وسائل الري والبذور والمشاتل ومكافحة الافات وأمراض النبات والحيوان وجمع الاحصاءات الزراعية والحيوانية وتوفير المراعي والعف والعناية بهما. 

مادة 45- يتولى المكتب التنفيذي في الوحدة الريفية والقرية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية الاختصاصات التالية: 

آ- تمثيل مجلس القرية والوحدة الريفية وتنفيذ قراراته. 

ب- تنظيم أعمال مجلس القرية أو الوحدة الريفية والتحضير لدوراته والدعوة لها. 

جـ- مراقبة تنفيذ الخدمات المقررة في القرية أو الوحدة الريفية من قبل المجلس . 

د - قيادة وتوجيه مختلف النشاطات الاجتماعية والثقافية والتموينية والصحية في حدود الاختصاصات التي يعهد بها اليه من السلطات الاعلى. 

هـ- ادارة املاك الدولة العامة والخاصة بها والمشروعات والمرافق في القرية أو الوحدة الريفية ( عدلت بالقانون رقم 28 لعام 1971). 

و- مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة الزراعية. 

ز- اقرار انظمة البناء في القرية أو الوحدة الريفية واحالتها الى المكتب التنفيذية في المحافظة للتصديق عليها أو تعديلها ومنح رخص البناء وفقاً لنظام البناء والمخطط التنظيمي للقرية . 

ح- منح بيانات الحالة المادية والاجتماعية لطالبيها. 

ط- التصديق على جداول اجور الأئمة والمستخدمين الدينيين والحراس ونواطير المزروعات وغيرهم ممن تقع اجورهم على السكان . 

ي- منح شهادات فقر الحال لطالبيها بالاستناد إلى الأحكام النافذة. 

ك- القيام بالمهام الإدارية الأخرى المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والقوانين والأنظمة النافذة بما في ذلك مهام المختار والهيئة الاختيارية وله في سبيل ذلك أن يكلف احد اعضائه بمهام المختار. 

الفصل الأول – المنطقــة 

مادة 46- يكون في كل منطقة لجنة ادارية تسمى باسمها وتعتبر هيئة فرعية تابعة لمجلس المحافظة وتتألف من : 

آ- مدير المنطقة رئيساً. 

ب- اعضاء بحكم وظائفهم يمثلون المصالح الحكومية في المنطقة ويحدد عددهم وتسمى وظائفهم في اللائحة التنفيذية بناء على اقتراح المحافظ. 

جـ- اعضاء من مجالس المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية ينتخبون من قبل رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس المدن والبلدان ورؤساء مجالس القرى والوحدات الريفية ويحدد عددهم في اللائحة التنفيذية، وتكون لهم الاكثرية. 

مادة 47- تختص لجنة المنطقة بالمهام التالية : 

آ- توزيع التكاليف اللازمة للمشاريع المشتركة بين المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية الواقعة في نطاق المنطقة. 

ب- ابدأ الرأي في استغلال مصادر الثروة المحلية ضمن المنطقة مما لا يدخل في اختصاص المجالس المحلية الاخرى. 

جـ- اجراء المناقصات للمشاريع التي تنفذها المحافظة في المنطقة بناء على تفويض من مجلس المحافظة. 

د- تسوية الخلافات التي تقع بين القرى على المراعي وبين المنتفعين من مياه الري إلى أن يصدر في الخلاف حكم قضائي عند الاقتضاء. 

هـ- التصديق على ملاءة الكفلاء واعتبارهم المالي في الاماكن التي لا توجد فيها غرف زراعية أو تجارية أو صناعية أو جهات عامة اخرى تقوم بمهامها. 

و- تقديم المقترحات ونقل رغبات المواطنين إلى مجالس المحافظة في الأمور التي تعود بالنفع على المنطقة. 

ز- جميع الاختصاصات التي توكل اليها بموجب القوانين والانظمة. 

ح- المهام التي تسند اليها من قبل مجلس المحافظة. 

مادة 48 - تكون قرارات لجنة المنطقة خاضعة للطعن أمام المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً تلي تاريخ ابلاغها إلى أصحاب العلاقة ويكون قرار هذا المكتب قطعياً مع عدم الاخلال بمبدأ الحق بالرجوع إلى القضاء المذكور في الفقرة /د/ من المادة 47. ( عدلت بالقانون رقم 28 لعام 1971). 

الفصـل الثـاني 

مديـر المنطقـة 

مادة 49- 1- يكون في كل منطقة مدي يمثل السلطة التنفيذية والمحافظة في منطقته، وهو مسؤول عن الإدارة العامة والامن العام والراحة العامة والصحة العامة، ويشرف على تنفيذ القوانين والانظمة، ويقوم بالوظائف المخولة له بموجب التشريعات النافذة، ويؤازر مجالس الوحدات الإدارية في منطقته للقيام بأعمالها، على أن لا يتعارض ذلك كله مع اختصاصات المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية. 

2- يرتبط مدير المنطقة مباشرة بالمحافظ. 

مادة 50- يتولى مدير المنطقة بوصفه ممثلاً للسلطة التنفيذية المركزية المهام التالية : 

آ- تبليغ القوانين والأنظمة الى مختلف الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة و الأجهزة التابعة للمنطقة . 

ب- تبليغ الاوامر والتوجيهات الصادرة عن السلطات الاعلى ( السلطة المركزية ـ المحافظ ـ المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة) ومتابعة تنفيذها. 

جـ- الاشراف على فروع الوزارات والإدارات والمؤسسات العامة في المنطقة ومؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام والقطاع المشترك العاملة في المنطقة وعرض ما يراه على المحافظ. 

د- اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتوطيد الامن العـام في حدود هذه القوانين والأنظمة النافذة وفقـاً لتعـليمات المحافظ . 

مادة 51- 1- تنفذ قوى الامن الداخلي في المنطقة اوامر مدير المنطقة. 

2- في حال غياب مدير المنطقة ينوب عنه قائد شرطة المنطقة. 

الفصـل الثـالث 

الناحيــة 

مادة 52- 1- يكون في كل ناحية مدير يمثل السلطة التنفيذية في الناحية وهو مسؤول عن الإدارة العامة والامن العام والراحة العامة والصحة العامة في ناحيته، ويشرف على تنفيذ القوانين والأنظـمة على ان لا يتعارض ذلك كله مع اختصاصات المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية . 

2- يرتبط مدير الناحية بمدير المنطقة مباشرة وينفذ تعليماته . 

3- يتولى مدير الناحية فضلاً عن ذلك المهام التالية : 

آ- يرأس قوى الأمن الداخلي في الناحية. 

ب- يقوم بوظائف الضابطة العدلية والضابطة الإدارية وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 

جـ- يؤازر مجالس الوحدات الإدارية في ناحيته في القيام بأعمالها. 

د- يقوم بأعمال أمانة السجل المدني في الناحية. 

هـ- يؤازر مختلف الأجهزة الحكومية في القيام بأعمالها ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بجباية الضرائب ومكافحة الافات والأوبئة. 

و - يراقب تنفيذ المشاريع في الناحية. 

ز- يمارس جميع الاختصاصات المخولة له بموجب القوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 

ح- في حال غياب مدير الناحية ينوب عنه رئيس المخفر الاعلى رتبة في الناحية ( اضيفت هذه الفقرة بالقانون رقم 28 لعام 1971). 

مادة 53- يمارس مدير المنطقة اختصاصات مدير ناحية مركز المنطقة مالم يعين لها مدير مستقل . 

الفصل الرابع 

الحــي 

مادة 54- 1- تؤلف في كل حي لجنة من رئيس وعدد من الاعضاء يتراوح بين 7 و 15 يختارهم المكتب التنفيذي بناء على اقتراح رئيس مجلس المدينة أو البلدة من أعضاء المجلس أو من سواهم من الموطنين المقيمين في الحي. 

2- يجوز حل هذه اللجان من قبل المكتب التنفيذي بقرار معلل. 

مادة 55- 1- تعتبر لجنة الحي هيئة متفرعة عن المكتب التنفيذي ومرتبطة به. 

2- تتولى لجنة الحي المهام التالية : 

آ- اقتراح البر نامج التنفيذي لخطة المدينة أو البلدة في الحي. 

ب- تنفيذ برنامج المساهمة الشعبية في المشاريع وفي أعمال الخدمات العامة التي تعود بالنفع على الحي. 

جـ- مراقبة تنفيذ الخدمات. 

د - العناية بشؤون الحي اجتماعياً وعمرانياً وصحياً وثقافياً والتعبير عن رغبات المواطنين في هذه الامور ورفع التوصيات المتعلقة بها إلى المكتب التنفيذي. 

هـ- تنظيم الجداول الاحصائية والبيانات المتعلقة بالامور التي تطلبها السلطات المختلفة. 

و - القيام بالمهام الإدارية المنصوص عليها في القوانين النافذة بما فيها مهام المختار والهيئة الاختيارية ولرئيس المكتب التنفيذي تكليف أحد أعضاء هذه اللجنة بمهام المختار. 

الفصل الخامس 

القرية التي لا تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية 

مادة 56- تطبق على القرية التي لاتتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية الأحكام المطبقة على الاحياء. 
مادة 57- لا يسأل اعضاء المجالس المحلية جزائياً أو مدنياً بسبب الوقائع التي يوردونها أو الآراء التي يبدونها في الجلسات وفي أعمال اللجان. 

مادة 58 - يتمتع أعضاء مجلس المحافظة خلال مدة اجتماعه في الحصانة ولا تجوز ملاحقتهم جزائياً ولا تنفيذ حكم جزائي عليهم الا بعد الحصول على اذن من المجلس، الا أنه يجوز توقيفهم في حالة الجرم المشهود، وعندئذ يجب اعلام المجلس فوراً. (عدلت بالقانون رقم 28 لعام 1971). 

مادة 59- تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية انواع المجالس التي يستحق أعضاؤها التعويض عن حضور الجلسات ويحدد الوزير مقدار هذا التعويض في حدود الاعتمادات الملحوظة لذلك في الموازنة. 
الفصل الأول – الرقابـة 

مادة 60- تخضع المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية و الأجهزة الحكومية لرقابة رسمية ورقابة شعبية، كما تمارس الجهات المذكورة هذه الرقابة وفق أحكام هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية. 

مادة 61- تهدف الرقابة الرسمية الى التأكد من حسن قيام هذه الجهات بنشاطها ومهامها طبقاً للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة وللسياسة العامة للدولة وللقرارات الصادرة عن المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية والمراجع الاعلى. 

مادة 62- تكون الرقابة الرسمية على الوجه التالي : 

آ- من المجالس المحلية الأعلى على المجالس المحلية الأدنى. 

ب- من المجالس المحلية على المكاتب التنفيذية واللجان الأجهزة المنبثقة عنها. 

جـ- من مجلس الوزراء على المكاتب التنفيذية وعلى الأجهزة الحكومية، في مختلف المستويات. 

د - من المكاتب التنفيذية الاعلى على المكاتب التنفيذية الادنى. 

هـ- من المكاتب التنفيذية على الأجهزة التابعة لها. 

و- من أجهزة السلطات المركزية ، على الأجهزة المحلية. 

ز- من الأجهزة المحلية الاعلى على الأجهزة في المستويات الادنى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 63- 1- ترسل قرارات مجلس المحافظة وقرارات مجالس المدن في مراكز المحافظة المتعلقة بوضع الخطط والبرامج والأنظمة الى الوزير والوزراء ذوي العلاقة خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ صدورها. 

2- ترسل قرارات المجالس الأخرى المتعلقة بالامور المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة الى المحافظ خلال المدة نفسها. 

3- تسري أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين على قرارات المكتب التنفيذي نيابة عن المجلس في فترات عدم انعقاده . 

مادة 64- 1- إذا تعارضت القرارات التي يتخذها مجلس المحافظة أو مجالس المدن في مراكز المحافظات أو مكاتبها التنفيذية نيابة عنها في فترات عدم انعقادها مع قوانين الدولة وخطتها وانظمتها، فإن للوزير والوزير ذي العلاقة الحق في طلب الغاء هذه القرارات من قبل المجلس الذي اصدرها، وإذا اصر المجلس على رأيه جاز رفع الأمر إلى مجلس الوزراء عن طريق الوزير. 

2- يمارس مجلس المحافظة هذا الحق بالنسبة إلى المجالس الأدنى وإذا اصر المجلس على رأيه جاز لمجلس المحافظة رفع الامر إلى الوزير. 

مادة 65- 1- لمجلس الوزراء الحق بالايعاز بالغاء أي قرار تتخذه المجالس المحلية والمكاتب التنفيذية نيابة عنها في فترات عدم انعقادها إذا راى أن هذا القرار لا يدخل في اختصاصـات الجهة التي أصدرته ، أو لا يتفق مع القوانين والأنظمة النافذة أو يخالف سياسة الدولة أو خطتها، وله أن يتولى بنفسه الغاء هذا القرار. 

2- يحق للوزير ممارسة السلطات الممنوحة لمجلس الوزراء والمبينة في الفقرة السابقة فيما يتعلق بمجالس المدن في غير مراكز المحافظات، وبمجالس البلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية. 

3- يمكن للجهات التي الغيت قراراتها من قبل الوزير الاعتراض على قرار الالغاء أمام مجلس الوزراء. وتكون القرارات الصادرة عن هذا المجلس ملزمة ويشترط في الاعتراض الصادر عن أحد المجالس أن يكون بأكثرية ثلثي الحاضرين. 

مادة 66- يوقف تنفيذ القرارات التي يعترض عليها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون إلى أن يبت في الاعتراض من قبل المرجع المختص. 

مادة 67- لا ترتب القرارات الملغاة بدءا من تاريخ إلغائها أي حق مكتسب للغير. 

مادة 68- يحق لرئيس الجمهورية حل المجالس المحلية على مختلف مستوياتها، وتتم الدعوة إلى انتخاب مجالس محلية جديدة خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ الحل. 

مادة 69- عند حل المجالس كلها أو بعضها يستمر المكتب التنفيذي ذو العلاقة على القيام بأعماله ويتولى اختصاصات المجلس إضافة إلى ذلك حتى يتم انتخاب مجلس جديد، الا إذا تم تعيين مكتب تنفيذي مؤقت من قبل الجهة المختصة المنصوص عليها في المادة 19 من هذا القانون. 

مادة 70- تكون المكاتب التنفيذية مسؤولة أمام المجالس المحلية التي تتبع لها مباشرة، ولهذه المجالس الحق في محاسبتها وحجب الثقة عنها جماعياً أو افرادياً باكثرية ثلثي الاعضاء الحاضرين، ويستثني من ذلك المحافظ والاعضاء المعينون إذ يحق للمجلس مناقشتهم ورفع اقتراح بمحاسبتهم إلى السلطة المركزية المختصة مع مراعاة شرط الاكثرية المذكورة. 

مادة 71- 1- يخضع قرار حجب الثقة عن المكاتب التنفيذية المشار إليها في المادة السابقة إلى التصديق من المراجع التالية : 

آ- رئيس مجلس الوزراء بالنسبة إلى المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة ومدن مراكز المحافظات. 

ب- الوزير بالنسبة إلى باقي المكاتب التنفيذية. 

2 - في حال عدم التصديق على قرار حجب الثقة، يعاد هذا القرار إلى المجلس الذي أصدره ، وفي حال اصرار المجلس عليه، فللجهة المختصة أما الموافقة على رأي المجلس أو تقديم اقتراح بحله إلى الجهة صاحبة الحق في ذلك وفقاً للأحكام المتعلقة بحل المجالس. 

3- في حال التصديق على قرار حجب الثقة، يعاد تكوين المكتب التنفيذي وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون خلال سبعة أيام. 

مادة 72- يحق للمجلس المختص أن يلغي أي قرار يتخذه مكتبه التنفيذي أذا رأى أنه يتعارض مع القوانين والأنظمة أو مع خطة المجلس وبرامجه. 

مادة 73- يحق للمكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة الاعتراض على قرارات المكاتب التنفيذية الادنى امام المجلس المحلي المختص، وله عند عدم الاخذ براية رفع الامر إلى الوزير. 

مادة 74- يحق لمجلس الوزراء الغاء القرارات التي يتخذها المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة أو في مدن مراكز المحافظات ، كما يحق للوزير ممارسة هذا الحق بالنسبة للمكاتب التنفيذية الاخرى. 

مادة 75- تمارس الأجهزة المحلية المختلفة رقابتها على الأجهزة الادنى، عن طريق طلب المعلومات والتفتيش والتحقيق وتعرض النتائج عن طريق المراجع على السلطات المختصة. 

مادة 76- تهدف الرقابة الشعبية إلى التأكد من مدى تنفيذ المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية ولجانها واجهزتها لبرامجها التي اعلنتها على المواطنين والقرارات التي تتخذها. 

وتتمثل هذه الرقابة بما يلي : 

آ- تلتزم المجالس المحلية على اختلاف مستوياتها بأن تنظم ندوات للمواطنين يعرضون فيها شكاواهم وتظلماتهم ويناقشون المجلس حول ما أنجز من أعمال كما يعرض المجلس خلالها المنجزات التي حققها. 

ب- يحق لقيادة أية منظمة شعبية مراقبة ونقد المجالس المحلية ومكاتبها التنفيذية وأجهزة السلطة، وتمارس هذه الحق بتوجيه مذكرات إلى المجلس والمكتب التنفيذي تتضمن ملاحظتها وآراءها. 

جـ- عندما تقوم الصحافة بنقد المجالس المحلية أو المكاتب التنفيذية أو أجهزة السلطة يجب التحقق في الأمور المثارة . 

د - يحق لكل مواطن رقابة ونقد المكاتب التنفيذية وأجهزة السلطة ويمارس هذا الحق بتقديم شكوى أو تظلم، وعلى هذه الجهات دراستها والتحقيق فيها بصورة عادلة وعاجلة والرد عليها، على أن لا يبت في الشكوى أو التظلم من قبل نفس الجهة المشكو منها. 

الفصـل الثاني 

الغاء العضوية وسقوطها 

مادة 77- إذا رأى الناخبون أن ممثلهم في المجلس قد انحرف عن السياسة العامة للثورة، أو عمل على تحقيق مكسب شخصي متناسياً بذلك مصالح الجماهير، أو تقاعس عن القيام بواجباته نحوها، فلهم حق استجوابه في الندوات العامة التي تعقدها المجالس المحلية أو تقديم تقرير بحقه إلى المجلس المختص. وعلى هذا المجلس أن يحقق في هذه الاتهامات ، فإذا ثبت ادانته قرر المجلس الغاء عضويته. 

( عدلت بالقانون رقم 28 لعام 1971) . 

مادة 78- يتخذ قرار الغاء العضوية بحضور الاكثرية المطلقة لاعضاء المجلس وبموافقة ثلثي الحاضرين وللعضو الذي اتخذ قرار بالغاء عضويته الاعتراض على هذا القرار أمام مجلس الوزراء بالنسبة إلى اعضاء مجلس المحافظة واعضاء مجالس مدن مراكز المحافظات، وأمام الوزير بالنسبة إلى بقية المجالس المحلية، ويكون القرار الصادر في ذلك عن هذه المراجع مبرماً. 

مادة 79- تسقط عضوية المجلس المحلي إذا فقد العضو احد شروط الترشيح المنصوص عليها في القانون . 

مادة 80- في حالة الغاء عضوية أحد الأعضاء أو سقوطها أو زوالها بالوفاة، يحل محله من يليه في عدد الأصوات من قطاعه ، إلا إذا رأت السلطة المختصة دعوة الناخبين لانتخاب عضو جديد 
مادة 81- 1- تتبع الأجهزة العاملة في المحافظة، للمكاتب التنفيذية المختصة في الوحدات الإدارية، فيما عدا الأجهزة التي يقرر في اللائحة التنفيذية أن تبقى تابعة للوزارات والإدارات والمؤسسات المركزية مباشرة، بسبب قيامها بمهام خارجة عن المهام التي تمارسها سلطات الإدارة المحلية. 

2- تتبع الأجهزة العاملة في كل وحدة إدارية ذات شخصية اعتبارية ، للمكتب التنفيذي في هذه الوحدة، فيما عدا الأجهزة التي تبقى تابعة للوحدات الإدارية الاعلى بسبب عدم انتقال مهامها إلى الوحدة المذكورة. 

مادة 82- للمكتب التنفيذي ، حق اصدار التوجيهات والاوامر الى الأجهزة التابعة له ضمن حدود القوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 

على أن لهذه الأجهزة ، عندما ترى هذه التوجيهات والاوامر مخالفة للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة، لفت نظر الجهة التي اصدرتها إلى ذلك، وعليها التنفيذ على مسؤولية هذه الجهة عند الاصرار. 

مادة 83- على الأجهزة العاملة في نطاق أية وحدة إدارية، وغير التابعة لها أن تتعاون مع المجالس المحلي في هذه الوحدة وان تحترم القرارات التي يتخذها وتساعد على تنفيذها. 

مادة 84- تخضع الأجهزة التابعة للوحدات الإدارية لأشراف الوزراة المختصة من الناحية الفنية ولهذه الوزارة. حق توجيه هذه الأجهزة وابداء الملاحظات على أعمالها عن طريق المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة أو عن طريق رئيس الجهاز الإداري المختص. ولها عند عدم الاخذ بتوجيهاتها وملاحظاتها طلب اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للتقيد بها أما من قبل المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة أو من قبل الوزير عند الاقتضاء. 

مادة 85- تطبق على العاملين التابعين للوحدات الإدارية القوانين والأنظمة المطبقة على أمثالهم من العاملين في الجهات العامة المركزية وبصورة خاصة: 

- قانون الموظفين الأساسي وقانون التأمين والمعاشات بالنسبة إلى الموظفين. 

- قانون المستخدمين الأساسي وقانون التأمين والمعاشات لمستخدمي الدولة بالنسبة إلى المستخدمين. 

- انظمة الاستخدام الخاصة بالنسبة للخاضعين إلى هذه الانظمة. 

- قانون العمل وانظمة العمل وقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية بالنسبة إلى العمال. 

مادة 86- يتولى رؤساء المكاتب التنفيذية في المدينة والبلدة والوحدة الريفية والقرية فيما يتعلق بالعاملين التابعين لهذه الوحدات، اختصاصات المحافظ. 

مادة 87- 1- يوضع عدد من عناصر الشرطة تحت تصرف مجلس المدينة أو البلدة أو القرية أو الوحدة الريفية وفق أسس يتفق عليها بين الوزير ووزير الداخلية. 

2- تحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية بعد الاتفاق مع الوزير العلاقات الناظمة للاوضاع المتعلقة بارتباطات تلك العناصر وشؤونهم المختلفة . 

3- تتحمل السلطات المحلية جميع النفقات القانونية للعناصر الموضوعة تحت تصرفها. 
الفصل الأول 

وسائل التمويل 

مادة 88- تتألف إيرادات الوحدات الإدارية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية على الوجه التالي : 

1- فائض المشاريع ذات الحسابات المستقلة والمؤسسات والشركات التي تتبع هذه الوحدات. 

2- الضرائب والرسوم والتكاليف المحلية. 

3- النسب التي تضاف على ضرائب ورسوم الدولة لصالح وحدات الإدارة المحلية. 

4- الهبات والوصايا والتبرعات. 

5-حصيلة بيع وتأجير واستثمار العقارات الخاصة بها وفقاً للأحكام والقوانين النافذة. 

( عدلت بالقانون رقم 28 لعام 1971). 


6- الغرامات الناجمة عن مخالفة الأنظمة المتعلقة بالشؤون المحلية والغرامات العائدة للضرائب والرسوم والتكاليف المحلية. 

7- إعانة الدولة المقررة في الموازنة العامة. 

8- القروض والتسهيلات الائتمانية والموارد الأخرى التي تحصل عليها ، وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 

مادة 89- المعدلة بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 1974: 

1- تفرض الضرائب والرسوم المحلية بقانون. 

2- تضاف نسب على ضرائب ورسوم الدولة والبلديات والوحدات الإدارية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية لصالح هذه الوحدات بقانون ، ويمكن عند اقرار الموازنة في أي من الوحدات الإدارية المذكورة اضافة نسب اخرى بقصد تعزيز امكانات التمويل المتاحة للمشاريع المحلية بقرار من المجلس المختص يصدق بقرار من الوزير بعد موافقة مجلس المحافظة على أن لا تتجاوز النسب المشار إليها ولو تعددت الجهات التي تستوفى لصالحها عشرة بالمئة (10%) من الضريبة أو الرسـم المفـروض على أي مكلف ( [1] ). 

3- يمكن فضلاً عما ورد في الفقرة السابقة فرض تكاليف محلية على مطارح جديدة لتأمين خدمات ومشاريع محددة في نطاق المحافظة بقرار من مجلس المحا فظة يصدق بقرار من الوزير، على أن لا يكون للقرار المتخذ اثر يتجاوز العام الجاري الا إذا قرر مد اثره للعام الذي يليه وأن لا يتجاوز المبلغ المستوفى من المكلف عن المطرح الواحد أو الحادث المولد للتكاليف خمس ليرات سورية. 

4- تفرض التكاليف المحلية مقابل النفقات المترتبة على اشغال أو خدمات محددة تنفذ في القرى والوحدات الريفية والأحياء على المستفيدين منها بقرار من المجلس المحلي المختص وفقاً لقواعد يقرها مجلس المحافظة. 

5- تحدد تعرفات استثمار المشاريع التي تنفذها الوحدات الإدارية من قبل المجالس المحلية في هذه الوحدات وتصدق من قبل مجلس المحافظة . 

6- تصدر قرارات المجالس المشار إليها في هذه المادة بأكثرية ثلثي الحاضرين . 

7- تنظم باتفاق وزيري المالية والإدارة المحلية طريقة تحصيل التكاليف المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 2،3 من هذه المادة، ويمكن عند الاقتضاء استيفاء هذه التكاليف بطريقة الصـاق طـابع خاص يحدث لهذه الغاية . 

مادة 90- 1- يمكن بقرار من المجلس ذي العلاقة الموافقة على الحصول على السلف والقروض والتسهيلات الائتمانية ضمن الحدود المبينة في هذا القانون . 

2- لا يجوز للمجالس منح القروض أو السلف إلى الغير إلا بقانون . 


مادة 91- 1- يمكن الحصول على قروض من المصرف العقاري لتنفيذ المشاريع السياحة أو السكنية وذلك وفق الأحكام المطبقة في هذا المصرف. 

2- تحدد مبالغ القروض اللازمة لتنفيذ المشاريع وفقاً لاعتمادات الموازنة . 

مادة 92- يمكن الاقتراض من صندوق السلطات المحلية أو صندوق تقاعد موظفي السلطات المحلية أو أي صندوق أو مصرف آخر يسمح له بإقراض المجالس المحلية لتنفيذ المشاريع وتحدد مبالغ هذه القروض وفقاً لاعتمادات الموازنة كما تحدد شروطها وفقاً لما هو متبع لدى الجهات المقرضة. 

مادة93- 1- يجوز الحصول على التسهيلات الائتمانية وفقاً لاعتمادات الموازنة ووفق القواعد المطبقة على وزارات الدولة. 

2- لا يجوز الحصول على قروض من جهات أجنبية إلا بقانون . 

الفصل الثـاني 

النفقـات 

مادة 94- تحدد مجالات انفاق الوحدات الإدارية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية في الاوجه التالية: 

1- النفقات الاستثمارية التي تستهدف تحقيق زيادة في الموجودات الثابتة في المشاريع العائدة لها. 

2- نفقات الرواتب والأجور والتعويضات والنفقات الإدارية وما يماثلها العائدة للمجالس و الأجهزة التابعة لها. 

3- نفقات تأمين الخدمات المحلية المختلفة ومشاريعها. 

4- اقساط سداد القروض والتسهيلات الائتمانية والفوائد المترتبة عليها. 

5- عجز المؤسسات والشركات التابعة لها والمشاريع ذات الحسابات المستقلة. 

6- النفقات الأخرى التي تترتب عليها وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 

الفصل الثالث 

المــوازنة 

مادة 95- 1- توضع لكل من الوحدات الإدارية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية ، موازنة تتضمن واردات ونفقات هذه الوحدات وفق الأسس المطبقة في وضع الموازنة العامة المنصوص عليها في القانون المالي الأساسي. 

2 - تكون هذه الموازنات منفصلة عن الموازنة العامة، مع ارتباطها بها وفقاً للأسس المحددة في القانون المالي الأساسي. 

3- تتضمن موازنة كل من الوحدات الإدارية نتائج موازنات الشركات والمؤسسات التابعة لها والمشاريع ذات الحسابات المستقلة على مبدأ الصوافي. 

مادة 96- تشمل موازنة المحافظة موازنات المدن والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية التابعة لها عدا مدن مراكز المحافظات . 

مادة 97- 1- يعد مشروع الموازنة المتعلقة بكل وحدة ادارية من قبل المكتب التنفيذي في هذه الوحدة، بالاتصال مع اللجنة المختصة في المجلس المحلي. 

2- تقر الموازنة من قبل المجلس المحلي. 

3- تصدق الموازنات على الوجه التالي : 

آ- موازنة المحافظة والمدن من قبل الوزير بعد موافقة وزير المالية. 

ب- موازنة الوحدات المحلية الأخرى من قبل المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة. 

مادة 98- توزيع الاعتمادات في هذه الموازنات كما تجري مناقلات الاعتمادات وفقاً لأحكام النظام المالي الخاص بالوحدات الإدارية المحلية . 

مادة 99- 1- تعد مشاريع الموازنات المذكورة وفق تبويب ينسجم مع أسس التبويب المبينة في القانون المالي الأساسي والأحكام المنبثقة عنه كما تعد الاقتراحات المتعلقة بالموازنات وفقاً للخطة المالية العامة وللمبادئ والتعليمات التي تصدرها وزارة المالية بناء على القانون المذكور. 

2- تراعى في أعداد مشاريع موازنات المحافظات والمدن المؤشرات التي ترد في قواعد أعداد الموازنة العامة كما تتبع في أعداد مشاريع موازنات الوحدات الإدارية المحلية الأخرى المؤشرات التي تعطى من المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس الوحدة الإدارية الاعلى. 

مادة 100- تجري مناقلات الاعتمادات بين الابواب والبنود وفقاً للتعليمات الصادرة عن وزارة المالية. 

مادة 101- تطبيق في تنفيذ موازنات الوحدات الإدارية المحلية أحكام القانون المالي الأساسي المتعلقة بتنفيذ الموازنة العامة. 


الفصـل الرابــع 

الأحـكام العـامة 

مادة 102- يقوم الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية بمراقبة الشؤون المالية وتنفيذ موازنات الوحــدات الإدارية المحلية وفقاً للأحكام النافذة . 

مادة 103- ( [2] ) خلافاً للنصوص النافذة تنظم الأحكام الأساسية الخاصة بالقروض والتسهيلات الائتمانية وجميع الشؤون المالية والمحاسبة للوحدات الإدارية المحلية والمؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت التابعة لها بنظام مالي خاص يصدر بقرار من وزير المالية بناء على اقتراح الوزير وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام القانون المالي الأساسي. 

مادة 104- لا يجوز اتخاذ القرارات المشار إليها في هذا الباب نيابة عن المجلس المختص في فترات عدم انعقاده . 
مادة 105- يتولى مجلس الوزراء ما يلي : 

آ- وضع برنامج لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بصورة تدريجية ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بتشكيل المجالس المحلية ونقل الاختصاصات التي تمارسها الوزارات الى الوحدات الإدارية وتأمين الاعتمادات الماليـة اللازمـة لذلك . 

ب- استصدار التشريعات والأنظمة المتعلقة بالإدارة المحلية. 

جـ- دارسة التدابير الآيلة إلى إنجاح نظام الإدارة المحلية في مجال التطبيق 

د - التنسيق بين مشاريع السلطات المركزية ، وبين المشاريع التي تقوم بها المجالس المحلية ، بما يحقق التعاون في تنفيذ هذه المشاريع. 

مادة 106- 1- تؤلف بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير، لجنة فنية للادارة المحلية من المختصين وذوي الخبرة بشؤون الادارة المحلية. 

2- تهيئ هذه اللجنة التقارير والدراسات التي تساعد على تنفيذ احكام هذه القانون ، كما تعد النصوص التي تكلف باعدادها، وتقوم بالمهام الاخرى التي يعهد بها إليها. 

مادة 107- 1- إلى أن يتم تشكيل المجالس المحلية وفقاً لاحكام هذا القانون يجوز تأليف هذه المجالس بطريق التعيين وفقاً لما يلي: 

آ- تؤلف مجالس المحافظات ومدن ومراكز المحافظات بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير. 

ب- تؤلف مجالس المدن الاخرى والبلدان والقرى والوحدات الريفية بقـرار من الوزير بنـاء على اقتراح المحافظ . 

2- تقوم المجالس المشار إليها في الفقرة السـابقة بتأليف مكاتبها التنفيذية ولجانها وفقـاً لاحـكام هذا القانون . 

مادة 108- إلى أن يتم تشكيل المجالس المحلية وفقاً لهذا القانون تستمر الوحدات الادارية المختلفة ورؤساؤها على تطبيق القوانين والانظمة النافذة قبل صدوره، ويلعن انتهاء العمل بأحكام هذه القوانين تباعاً بما يتفق ومراحل تنفيذ هذا القانون بقرارات عن مجلس الوزراء. 

مادة 109- يطبق لدى الوحدات الادارية المحلية انظمة المحاسبة المطبقة لدى البلديات ريثما يصدر قرار وزير المالية المتضمن النظام المالي الخاص بالوحدات الادارية المنصوص عليه في المادة 103 من هذا القانون. 

مادة 110- تسري الاحكام المتعلقة بصندوق البلديات على الوحدات الادارية المختلفة ويسمى صندوق السلطات المحلية، كما يستمر تطبيق قانون صندوق تقاعد موظفي ومستخدمي السلطات المحلية وذلك ريثما يعاد النظر في الاحكام المذكورة بما يتلائم مع هذا القانون. 

مادة 111- 1- تحدد المجالس المحلية في الانظمة التي تصدرها الغرامات التي تفرض على المخالفين، على أن لا تتجاوز خمسمائة ليرة سورية. 

2- يحق لهذه المجالس ، اصدار الانظمة اللازمة لتسوية المخالفات قبل اجراء أية ملاحقة جزائية، فيما إذا ادى المخالف فوراً نسبة معينة من الغرامة ، أو ادى خلال ثمانية ايام من تنظيم الضبط نسبة معينة اخرى وتحدد هاتان النسبتان من قبل المجلس المختص. 

مادة 112- تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بمرسوم ويضع الوزير القرارات والتعليمات التنظيمية التي تكفل حسن تطبيق احكامه. 

مادة 113- تلغى جميع الاحكام المخالفة لهذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الأول: الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الاستملاك/مادة 2/ 
يجوز للوزارات وللإدارات والمؤسسات العامة والهات الإدارية ولجهات القطاع العام أن تستملك العقارات المبنية وغير المبنية سواء كانت ملكاً صرفاً أو ملكاً للوقف. أو مثقلة بحق وقفي وذلك لتنفيذ مشاريعها ذات النفع العام المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الأول: الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الاستملاك/مادة 3/ 
يقصد بالمشاريع ذات النفع العام كل ما يتعلق بالأعمال الآتية: 
آ ـ فتح الطرق الجديدة وتوسيع الطرق الموجودة أو تقويمها والمنشآت التابعة لها وإنشاء الساحات والملاعب والأسواق والحدائق العامة والبحيرات ومجاري المياه. 
ب ـ إنشاء دور العبادة والثكنات العسكرية والمطارات والمرافىء والسكك الحديدية والمخافر والمستشفيات والمراكز الصحية والمدارس والمعاهد والجامعات والمذابح ودور الأيتام وملاجىء العجزة وأبنية المراكز الثقافية والأندية الرياضية. والمنشآت الخاصة بحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية التي يتطلبها تحقيق مهام هذه الجهات وبشكل عام جميع المباني والإنشاءات التي تخصص للأعمال العامة أو المنافع العامة. 
ج ـ الأعمال والمنشآت الزراعية ومشروعات الري والشرب والسدود. 
د ـ مشاريع النفط والغاز والكهرباء والثروة المعدنية والمناطق الصناعية. 
هـ ـ إنشاء الملاجىء والخنادق والمنافذ والمشاريع التي تقضيها متطلبات الأمن والدفاع. 
و ـ الإنشاءات السياحية والتموينية والإنشاءات والمشاريع المتعلقة بتنفيذ الخطط الإنمائية والاستثمارية المقررة أصولاً. 
ز ـ جميع المشاريع التي تدخل في نطاق اختصاص أي من الجهات العامة والقطاع العام ومهماتها المحددة في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة وفق خطط الدولة المقررة أصولاً. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الأول: الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الاستملاك/مادة 4/ 
آ ـ مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 2 من القانون رقم 60 لعام 1979 يجوز للجهات الإدارية وللجهات المشرفة على الإسكان أو المختصة به استملاك العقارات لتخطيطها وتقسيمها إلى مقاسم معدة للبناء بغية إنشاء المساكن الشعبية عليها. أو بيعها للراغبين في إنشاء تلك المساكن. 
كما يجوز لوزارة الدفاع استملاك العقارات لإقامة التجمعات السكنية العسكرية. أو لبناء المساكن لبيعها للعسكريين ولأسر الشهداء وللعاملين في وزارة الدفاع أو لجهات أخرى تحدد بمرسوم. 
ب ـ يجوز للجهات الإدارية استملاك العقارات بغية إنشاء المناطق الصناعية وتخطيطها وتقسيمها واستثمار أو بيع المقاسم الناتجة عنها. وتحدد بقرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزيري الإسكان والمرافق والإدارة المحلية الأسس التي يتم بموجبها الاستثمار والبيع ويراعى فيها عدم جواز بيع هذه المقاسم وما يشاد عليها من بناء قبل مضي خمسة عشر عاماً على الشراء. 
ج ـ يجري بيع المقاسم المشار إليها في الفقرتين السابقتين بسعر الكلفة. وتحدد هذه الكلفة بناء على الكلفة الإجمالية للمنطقة وعلى أساس النفقات التالية: 
1 ـ بدلات الاستملاك لكامل المنطقة المستملكة. 
2 ـ تعويضات الإخلاء وإتلاف المزروعات ونفقات الدراسة والأعمال الطبوغرافية والمساحية وتعويضات لجان الاستملاك وسائر النفقات الأخرى. 
3 ـ نفقات المرافق العامة التي تتحملها المنطقة. 
4 ـ نفقات إدارة وقدرها خمسة بالمائة من مجموع المبالغ المشار إليها في البنود السابقة من هذه الفقرة. 
5 ـ الفوائد التي تتحملها الجهة المستملكة عن أي من المبالغ المذكورة في البنود 1ـ2ـ3 وفي حالة تعذر تحديد إحدى النفقات التي سبق ذكرها فللجهة المستملكة أن تعتمد في إجراء حسابها على تقديرات يقرها آمر الصرف. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الأول: الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الاستملاك/مادة 5/ 
1 ـ يجوز للجهة الإدارية أن تستملك العقارات أو أجزاء العقارات التي تكون غير صالحة للبناء بموجب نظام البناء النافذ. أو لأسباب فنية أخرى كالمساحة أو الشكل الهندسي وذلك بقصد دمجها أو توحيدها أو إفرازها بشكل تصبح معه قابلة للبناء بمقتضى الأنظمة والاعتبارات الفنية. 
2 ـ لا يجوز اللجوء للاستملاك المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة إلا إذا تعذر اتفاق أصحاب العلاقة على توحيد عقاراتهم أو دمجها أو إفرازها بشكل تكون معه قابلة للبناء. ويعود تقدير ذلك للجهة المستملكة. ويثبت تعذر الاتفاق بموجب محضر تنظمه الجهة الإدارية لهذا الغرض بعد دعوة أصحاب العلاقة. ويكون هذا المحضر مستنداً للاستملاك. 
3 ـ على الجهة الإدارية أن تبيع العقارات أو أجزاء العقارات المستملكة طبقاً لهذه المادة بطريقة المزايدة العلنية بين مالكيها وتضاف إلى القيمة التي ترسو عليها المزايدة نسبة قدرها 15% لصالح الجهة الإدارية لقاء النفقات الإدارية. وإذا لم يبلغ بدل البيع الذي ترسو عليه المزايدة بدل الاستملاك يصار إلى البيع طريقة المزايدة العلنية وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 228 لعام 1969. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الأول: الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الاستملاك/مادة 6/ 
يحق للجهة الإدارية عندما تقوم بتطبيق الاستملاك لتنفيذ فتح الطرق الجديدة وتوسيع الطرق الموجودة أو تقويمها والمنشآت التابعة لها وإنشاء الساحات والملاعب والأسواق والحدائق العامة والبحيرات ومجاري المياه أن تستملك عداً ما يلزم لتنفيذ المشروع من العقارات وإجراء العقارات مساحات لغاية عمق أربعين متراً من كل طرف أو من طرف واحد حسبما تقتضيه مصلحتها. ويعتبر استملاك هذه الأقسام الإضافية من الأعمال ذات النفع العام وتتصرف الجهة الإدارية بها تصرف المالك بملكه بما في ذلك البيع ويجوز للجهة الإدارية أن تتصرف بها وفق الأحكام المبينة في المادة الرابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ولا يكون لبلديات الدرجة الرابعة والوحدات الإدارية التي تحل محلها مثل هذا الحق. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثاني: إجراءات الاستملاك/مادة 7/ 
يتم الاستملاك بمرسوم يصدر بناء على اقتراح الوزير المختص. يتضمن التصريح عن وجود النفع العام. ويستند مرسوم الاستملاك في إصداره إلى ما يلي: 
1 ـ مخطط يبين العقارات وأجزاء العقارات المراد استملاكها. 
2 ـ بيان يتضمن القيمة النقدية لتلك العقارات. 
3 ـ رأي الجهة الإدارية التي يقع الاستملاك ضمن حدودها الإدارية. أو رأي المكتب التنفيذي للمحافظة ذات العلاقة خارج الحدود المذكورة. 
4 ـ رأي المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد الفلاحين في المحافظة فيما يتعلق بالعقارات المراد استملاكها والواقعة خارج المخططات التنظيمية للوحدات الإدارية والبلديات. 
يكون مرسوم الاستملاك مبرماً لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن أو المراجعة. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثاني: إجراءات الاستملاك/مادة 8/ 
ينشر مرسوم الاستملاك في الجريدة الرسمية. وفي إحدى الصحف المحلية. وعند عدم وجودها ففي إحدى صحف العاصمة. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثاني: إجراءات الاستملاك/مادة 9/ 
آ ـ تقوم الجهة المستملكة بإبلاغ صورة عن مرسوم الاستملاك إلى الجهة الإدارية والدوائر العقارية المختصة لوضع الإشارة في صحائف العقارات تشعر بخضوعها للاستملاك وتسري على من تنتقل إليه ملكية العقار الإجراءات القانونية التي طبقت على المالك السابق. 
ب ـ يمتنع على الجهة الإدارية والدوائر العقارية من تاريخ تبلغها صورة مرسوم الاستملاك الموافقة على الإفراز أو دمج العقارات أو الترخيص بالبناء في العقارات المستملكة كما يمتنع على المالكين من تاريخ وضع الإشارة تغيير معالمها ولا يعتد بعد ذلك في معرض حساب بدل الاستملاك بأي تتغير في أصول العقارات المستملكة. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثاني: إجراءات الاستملاك/مادة 10/ 
مع عدم الإخلال بقانون الإصلاح الزراعي إذا وقع الاستملاك في مناطق غير محددة ومحررة فيتم دون التقيد بحكم المادة الرابعة عشرة من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 145 لعام 1966 تحديد وتحرير المساحات التي شملها الاستملاك فقط وفق أصول وإجراءات مختصرة يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الزراعة والإصلاح الزراعي بناء على اقتراح المديرية العامة للمصالح العقارية. 
ولا يحول عدم البدء في عمليات تحديد وتحرير المساحات المستملكة دون وضع اليد عليها بعد وصف حالتها الراهنة وتقدير قيمتها البدائية من قبل لجنة التقدير البدائي. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثاني: إجراءات الاستملاك/مادة 11/ 
إذا شمل الاستملاك جزءاً من عقار وكان الجزء الباقي منه غير قابل للانتفاع به فعلى الجهة المستملكة أن تستملكه إذا طلب المالك منها ذلك خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ وضع يدها على الجزء المستملك وقرر المجلس أو الجهة المستملكة في المناطق التي لا يوجد فيها مجلس أنه غير صالح للانتفاع به. 
ولا حاجة في هذه الحالة إلى صدور مرسوم باستملاك الجزء المذكور ويصدر قرار المجلس أو الجهة المستملكة بهذا الشأن مبرماً في جميع الأحوال. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثالث: تقدير القيمة البدائية وحق الاعتراض/مادة 12/ 
1 ـ تشكل الجهة المستملكة بقرار مبرم لجنة بدائية لتقدير قيمة العقارات المستملكة من ثلاثة أعضاء يكون أحدهم مهندساً. 
2 ـ لا تصح قرارات اللجنة إلا إذا اتخذت بحضور جميع أعضائها ويجوز إصدارها بالأكثرية. 
3 ـ لا يجوز أن يكون عضواً في اللجنة كل من له بأي من أصحاب الحقوق في العقارات المستملكة علاقة قرابة أو صلة تنطبق عليها أحكام المادة 174 من قانون أصول المحاكمات. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثالث: تقدير القيمة البدائية وحق الاعتراض/مادة 13/

----------


## هيثم الفقى

على اللجنة أن تقدر قيمة العقارات على أساس قيمتها قبل تاريخ مرسوم الاستملاك مباشرة وأن تسقط من الحساب كل ارتفاع طرأ على الأسعار بنتيجة مشروع الاستملاك أو المضاربات التجارية. إذا كان هذا الارتفاع بالقيمة لا يبرره ارتفاع مماثل في المناطق المجاورة. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثالث: تقدير القيمة البدائية وحق الاعتراض/مادة 14/ 
1 ـ يجري تقدير قيمة العقار المستملك على أساس قيمة الأرض والبناء والإنشاءات الأخرى. ويتم تقدير قيمة الأرض وفق الأسس الواردة في القانون رقم 3 لعام 1976 وتعديلاته. 
2 ـ إذا اختار المالك هدم البناء وقام بالتنفيذ خلال المدة التي تحددها الجهة المستملكة. فله أن يأخذ الأنقاض مقابل ذلك. 
أما إذا لم ينفذ الهدم خلال المدة المذكورة فتتولى الجهة المستملكة هدم البناء وأخذ أنقاضه. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثالث: تقدير القيمة البدائية وحق الاعتراض/مادة 15/ 
1 ـ إذا كان العقار المستملك أرضاً مشجرة فيجري التقدير على أساس قيمة الأرض والأشجار وتقدر قيمة الأشجار بحسب نوعها وعمرها وإنتاجها من قبل لجنة بدائية يكون أحد أعضائها خبيراً بأمور الزراعة. 
2 ـ أما الزروع وثمار الأشجار فتقدر قيمتها بتاريخ إتلافها من قبل لجنة خاصة تشكل لهذا الغرض يكن أحد أعضائها خبيراً بأمور الزراعة ويكون تقديرها مبرماً. 
3 ـ إذا شمل الاستملاك أرضاً زراعية يترتب عليها حقوق لمزارع بالمشاركة أو بالبدل فيعتبر العقد منفسخاً بين الطرفين كلياً أو جزئياً حسب شمول الاستملاك لكل أو لجزء الأرض وتدفع الجهة المستملكة في هذه الحالة بدل الاستملاك موزعاً بنسبة 70% لمالك عين العقار و30% للمزارع بالبدل أو المشاركة. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثالث: تقدير القيمة البدائية وحق الاعتراض/مادة 16/ 
تنظم الدوائر العقارية بناء على طلب الجهة المستملكة قائمة بأسماء مالكي العقارات المقرر استملاكها وأصحاب الحقوق المسجلة على أصحابها ومقدار حصة كل منهم مع بيان مساحاتها والأنواع الشرعية والحقوق العينية والارتفاقية المترتبة على هذه العقارات. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثالث: تقدير القيمة البدائية وحق الاعتراض/مادة 17/ 
1 ـ تقوم الجهة المستملكة بتبليغ المالكين وأصحاب الاستحقاق القيم المقدرة لعقاراتهم وحقوقهم المستملكة بما في ذلك تعويضات الأشجار وتعلن في نفس الوقت في بهو الجهة المستملكة وفي المنطقة التي يجري فيها الاستملاك وفي صحيفة محلية إن وجدت وفي حال عدم وجودها ففي إحدى صحف العاصمة انتهاء أعمال التقدير البدائي ودعوة عامة لجميع المالكين وأصحاب الاستحقاق للحضور إلى المكان الذي تحدده الجهة المستملكة للإطلاع على الإضبارة والمخطط وضبط التقدير. وتعرض هذه الأعمال خلال خمسة عشر يوماً ويقوم هذا الإعلان مقام التبليغ لمن تعذر تبليغهم. ويقصد بالأشخاص الذين تعذر تبليغهم. كل شخص مجهول محل الإقامة من مختار محل الاستملاك. أو مقيم خارج حدود المدينة التي يجري فيها الاستملاك. أو أحد ورثة صاحب عقار متوف لم يقم بإجراء حصر الإرث القانوني ومعاملة الانتقال في الدوائر العقارية. 
2 ـ يحق لجميع الأشخاص الوارد ذكرهم في الفقرة السابقة أن يقدموا خلال ثلاثين يوماً من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ نشر الإعلان أو التبليغ المشار إليهما في الفقرة المذكورة: 
آ ـ اعتراضهم على التقدير البدائي مع تعيين الموطن المختار ضمن حدود الجهة الإدارية. وتعتبر القيم المقدرة غير المعترض عليها خلال المهلة المحددة في هذه الفترة مبرمة ويعتبر اعتراض أحد الشركاء في العقار بمثابة اعتراض بقية الشركاء. 
ب ـ ادعاءهم بالملكية أو بأية حقوق أخرى مدعى بها على عقار أو أكثر من عقارات منطقة الاستملاك بطلب مستقل يودع إضبارة لجنة حل الخلافات المشكلة بموجب المادة 18. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الرابع: لجنة حل الخلافات/مادة 18/ 
تشكل لدى الجهة المستملكة لجنة ذات اختصاص قضائي تختص بالنظر في جميع الادعاءات بالملكية أو بالمنازعات العينية على العقارات الداخلة في المنطقة الاستملاكية. وتحال إليها جميع الدعاوى المماثلة المتعلقة بالمنطقة القائمة أمام المحاكم التي لم يبت فيها بحكم مبرم. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الرابع: لجنة حل الخلافات/مادة 19/ 
1 ـ بناء على طلب يجب أن تتقدم به الجهة المستملكة حين وجود منازعات تدخل في اختصاصات لجنة حل الخلافات. يصدر وزير العدل قراراً مبرماً بتشكيل هذه اللجنة كما يلي: 
آ ـ قاض يسميه وزير العدل رئيساً 
ب ـ ممثل للمديرية العامة للمصالح العقارية من حملة الإجازة في الحقوق يسميه مديرها العام عضواً 
ج ـ ممثل للجهة المستملكة من حملة الإجازة في الحقوق يسميه رئيسها عضواً 
2 ـ يؤدي عضوا اللجنة اليمين التالية أمام رئيسها: 
(أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بمهمتي بأمانة وصدق وأن لا أفشي أسرار المذاكرات). 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الرابع: لجنة حل الخلافات/مادة 20/ 
تتمتع اللجنة في سبيل الفصل في الادعاءات أو المنازعات المقدمة أو المحالة إليها بجميع الحقوق التي تتمتع بها المحكمة المختصة أصلاً بالنظر في النزاع. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الرابع: لجنة حل الخلافات/مادة 21/ 
تكون قرارات اللجنة قابلة للطعن أمام محكمة استئناف المحافظة وفق الميعاد والأصول المتبعة في استئناف قرارات قاضي الأمور المستعجلة وتفصل محكمة الاستئناف بغرفة المذاكرة بالطعن بقرار مبرم ويبقى للمتضرر الذي لم يكن طرفاً في النزاع أمام اللجنة أن يداعي مسبب الضرر بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي أصابه أمام القضاء العادي. 
يجري تنفيذ قرارات اللجنة التي لم يطعن فيها خلال الميعاد القانوني وقرار محكمة الاستئناف لدى أي من الجهات العامة. أما بكتاب يوجهه رئيس اللجنة إلى الجهة المختصة مرفقاً بصورة القرار بعد استيفاء الرسم المقرر في قانون الرسوم والتأمينات القضائية لتنفيذ الأحكام البدائية. وإما بكتاب من رئيس محكمة الاستئناف مرفق بصورة عن قرار المحكمة بعد استيفاء الرسوم القانونية. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الرابع: لجنة حل الخلافات/مادة 22/ 
تعفى اللجنة من التقيد بالأصول والمهل المقررة في قوانين الأصول. ويجوز لها أن تكون محكماً بناء على اتفاق الخصوم مع التفويض بالصلح أو بدونه. 
على اللجنة أن تبت في المنازعات المقدمة إليها خلال أربعة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ صدور قرار تشكيلها. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الخامس: الاعتراض على التقدير البدائي/مادة 23/ 
1 ـ تنظر بالاعتراضات على التقدير البدائي لجنة إعادة النظر تشكل بقرار مبرم من رئيس المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة التي تقع في حدودها العقارات المستملكة وذلك على النحو التالي: 
قاض يسميه وزير العدل رئيساً 
ممثل عن الجهة المستملكة يسميه الوزير المختص عضواً 
ممثل عن أصحاب العقارات المستملكة عضواً 
ممثل عن اتحاد الفلاحين يسميه المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد الفلاحين في المحافظة عضواً 
ممثل عن المحافظة يختاره المحافظ عضواً 
2 ـ يتم انتخاب ممثل أصحاب العقارات المستملكة بدعوة من الجهة المستملكة للأشخاص الذين حددوا موطنهم المختار لانتخابه ويعتبر الانتخاب صحيحاً بأكثرية أصوات من لبى الدعوى. يحدد في الدعوى مكان وزمان الانتخاب. 
3 ـ إذا لم يلب أصحاب العقارات المستملكة الدعوة لانتخاب ممثلهم في لجنة إعادة النظر يقوم القاضي البدائي أو قاضي الصلح في حال عدم وجود القاضي البدائي بتعيين الممثل المشار إليه. 
4 ـ يشترط في رئيس وأعضاء اللجنة ما يشترط في عضو لجنة التقدير البدائي بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 12 من ذا المرسوم التشريعي. كما لا يجوز أن يكون عضواً في لجنة إعادة النظر من كان عضواً في اللجنة البدائية. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الخامس: الاعتراض على التقدير البدائي/مادة 24/ 
1 ـ تجتمع لجنة إعادة النظر بدعوة من رئيسها. وبعد أن يتحقق الرئيس من عدم وجود ما يمنع من قيام الأعضاء من أداء مهمتهم يحلفهم اليمين التالية: 
(أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بمهمتي بأمانة وصدق وأن لا أفشي أسرار المذاكرات) ثم تباشر عملها بالنظر في الاعتراضات الواردة على التقدير البدائي. 
2 ـ تصدر لجنة إعادة النظر بحضور جميع الأعضاء قراراها بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية وتكون قراراتها مبرمة لا تقبل طريقاً من طرق الطعن أو المراجعة. 
3 ـ إذا تعذر اجتماع لجنة إعادة النظر لتغيب رئيسها أو عضو أو أكثر من أعضائها تتولى الجهة المختصة تسمية بديل عنه باستثناء ممثل أصحاب العقارات المستملكة. فتتم تسمية بديل عنه وفق أحكام الفقرة 3 من المادة السابقة. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الخامس: الاعتراض على التقدير البدائي/مادة 25/ 
1 ـ تتم إعادة النظر بالتقدير البدائي وفق الأسس المتبعة في التقدير البدائي ويجب التصريح بذلك في الضبط النهائي. ويجري تسديد القيم لأصحاب الاستحقاق أو إيداعها لمصلحتهم في المصرف خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ مرسوم الاستملاك. 
2 ـ يجوز للجهة المستملكة أن تضع يدها على العقارات المستملكة بعد أن يصبح تقدير قيمها مبرماً لا يقبل طريقاً من طرق الطعن أو المراجعة. أما إذا كان العقار المستملك بناء فيعطى شاغلوه مهلة إضافية مدتها ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل لإخلائه. وتقوم الجهة المستملكة بعد انتهاء المهلة المحددة بالإخلاء. 
3 ـ إذا تأخر الدفع أو الإيداع في المصرف عن المدة المحددة في الفقرة أ من هذه المادة لا يعاد تقدير القيمة وإنما يدفع لصاحب الاستحقاق فائدة قانونية بسيطة بمعدل 6% من القيمة سنوياً عن مدة التأخير. وتسري هذه الفائدة من تاريخ انقضاء خمس سنوات على صدور مرسوم الاستملاك أو من تاريخ وضع اليد على العقار أيهما أسبق. وتزاد هذه الفائدة إلى 8% سنوياً بالنسبة للعقارات التي وضعت عليها اليد. بعد خمس سنوات من تاريخ وضع اليد. 
4 ـ لا يستحق أصحاب الاستحقاق الفائدة القانونية عن مدد التأخير إذا كان التأخير في الدفع أو الإيداع في المصرف أو تبليغ الإيداع في المصرف إلى المالكين حاصلاً بسببهم. 
5 ـ تدفع الجهة المستملكة الفائدة القانونية عن مدد التأخير لأصحاب الاستحقاق سنوياً وتعتبر كسور السنة بما يزيد على ستة أشهر سنة كاملة في معرض حساب الفائدة القانونية المستحقة. 
6 ـ تكون الفائدة القانونية المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة مانعة من استحقاق أي تعويض ناشىء عن صدور مرسوم الاستملاك أو عن وضع إشارة الاستملاك أو عن وضع اليد بما في ذلك أجر المثل أو التأخر بدفع القيمة. 
7 ـ للإدارة في حال عدم وجود أسباب مبرزة للتأخير يقبل بها الوزير المختص أن تعود على الموظفين المسببين بدفع الفائدة القانونية متضامنين فيما بينهم. 
8 ـ يعتبر كل من التقدير البدائي غير المعترض عليه خلال المهلة المحددة في المادة 17 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وكذلك التقدير الصادر عن لجنة إعادة النظر نهائياً ولا يجوز أن يعاد هذا التقدير لأي سبب من الأسباب. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الخامس: الاعتراض على التقدير البدائي/مادة 26/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 25 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي لا يستدعي تجديد مرسوم الاستملاك إعادة التقدير في الحالتين التاليتين: 
1 ـ إذا صدر مرسوم الاستملاك تلافياً لنقص في الشكل نتج عن صدور حكم قضائي بإلغاء الاستملاك السابق. 
2 ـ تغيير الصفة التنظيمية للعقار المستملك إذا جرى هذا التغيير وفق الأنظمة المرعية ولغرض آخر من أغراض النفع العام الواردة في هذا المرسوم التنظيمي. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الخامس: الاعتراض على التقدير البدائي/مادة 27/ 
آ ـ يجوز للجهة الإدارية أن تستملك لحساب الجهات العامة الأخرى التي لها حق الاستملاك وكذلك لحساب مؤسسات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي والمنظمات الشعبية. أو أن تتابع عنها عمليات الاستملاك ويتم كل ذلك بناء على طلبها الخطي. 
ب ـ تستوفي الجهة الإدارية بدلات الاستملاك وجميع ما تنفقه في هذا السبيل من الجهة التي تم الاستملاك لصالحها. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل السادس: الاستملاك في الحالات المستعجلة/مادة 28/ 
يجوز أن يتم الاستملاك بالصفة المستعجلة شريطة النص على صفة الاستعجال في المرسوم الصادر بالاستملاك ويكون ذلك في الحالات التالية: 
آ ـ حدوث كوارث موجبة لسرعة مباشرة الأشغال. 
ب ـ توسيع أو تكميل مشروع قائم. 
ج ـ إنشاء الملاجىء والخنادق والمنافذ والمشاريع التي تقضيها متطلبات الأمن والدفاع. 
د ـ إنشاء المساكن الشعبية وإيجاد المقاسم الصالحة للبناء لهذا الغرض. 
هـ ـ إنشاء أبنية التعليم وتأمين العقارات الصالحة لهذا الغرض. 
و ـ إقامة السدود وشبكات الري والطرق بما فيها السكك الحديدية. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل السادس: الاستملاك في الحالات المستعجلة/مادة 29/ 
يحق للجهة المستملكة في الحالات المذكورة في المادة السابقة أن تضع يدها على العقارات غير المبنية فور نشر مرسوم الاستملاك وقبل تقدير القيمة على أنه إذا كانت العقارات المذكورة تحتوي على أشجار أو مزروعات فتنظم محاضر جرد لها قبل وضع اليد عليها ليكون هذا الجرد أساساً في تقدير قيمتها. 
أما العقارات المبينة فيجوز وضع اليد عليها بعد نشر مرسم الاستملاك والقيام بالمعاملات الآتية: 
آ ـ تقدير قيمة العقار من قبل اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة 12. 
ب ـ تشكل الجهة المستملكة لجنة من مهندس وخبير وموظف مهمتها تنظيم محضر بأوصاف البناء بحضور المالك أو ممثله. ويرفق بالمحضر ما يلزم من الصور الشمسية والمخططات التي تساعد على معرفة وضعية وشكل البناء ويجب أن يبلغ المالك مسبقاً للحضور عند تنظيم المحضر المذكور ولإبداء ملاحظاته على أن عدم حضوره في الموعد المحدد في كتاب التبليغ لا يؤخر عمل اللجنة. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل السادس: الاستملاك في الحالات المستعجلة/مادة 30/ 
آ ـ يعطى شاغل العقار مهلة شهر على الأقل لإخلاء البناء المقرر هدمه وتقوم الجهة المستملكة بتنفيذ الهدم فور انتهاء مدة الإخلاء. 
ب ـ تطبق أحكام المادة 25 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي عدا الفقرة 2 منها على الاستملاك في الحالات المستعجلة. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل السابع: دفع القيمة والتسجيل في السجل العقاري/مادة 31/ 
1 ـ تقتطع الجهات الإدارية والوحدات الإدارية المحلية والبلديات وسائر دوائر الدولة. والمؤسسة العامة للخطوط الحديدية السورية والمديرية العامة للطيران المدني والمديرية العامة للموانىء مجاناً ولمرة واحدة ما يعادل رفع مساحة أرض كامل العقار الذي يستملك جزئياً لشق الطرق والشوارع أو توسيعها وإنشاء وتوسيع البحيرات والمطارات والمرافىء والساحات والحدائق العامة والأسواق وتنفيذ مشاريع الخطوط الحديدية ومشاريع الري والشرب والنفط والغاز والكهرباء متى كان القسم المتبقي من العقار قابلاً للانتفاع به. ويدفع كامل بدل الاستملاك في حال استملاك كامل العقار. وتعتبر المساحة المسجلة في السجل العقاري بتاريخ صدور مرسوم الاستملاك أساساً لحساب البدل. أما البناء الذي يهدم بسبب الاستملاك وكذلك ما زاد على ربع مساحة أرض العقار فتقدر قيمته من قبل اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة 12 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتدفع إلى ذوي الاستحقاق. 
2 ـ يطبق اقتطاع الربع المجاني على العقار المستملك مرة واحدة فقط. ولو تناوله الاستملاك الجزئي أكثر من مرة. 
3 ـ على الرغم من إلغاء القانون رقم 272 لعام 1946 وتعديلاته. ومع مراعاة الأحكام القضائية القطعية تسري ولمرة واحدة أحكام الاقتطاع المنصوص عليها في القانون المذكور وتعديلاته على ما سبق واستملك بموجبه من عقارات لم تسدد قيمتها أو تودع في المصرف باسم صاحب الاستحقاق حتى تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويشمل ذلك أيضاً ما جرى استملاكه من عقارات بموجب القانون المذكور لصالح المؤسسة العامة للخطوط الحديدية السورية. وتعفى هذه المؤسسة من دفع قيمة الربع المجاني لهذه العقارات. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل السابع: دفع القيمة والتسجيل في السجل العقاري/مادة 32/ 
آ ـ عندما يتم دفع بدل الاستملاك الذي اكتسب الدرجة القطعية إلى المالكين أو إلى أصحاب الاستحقاق. أو إيداعه لمصلحتهم في المصرف أمانة بدون فائدة تقوم الدائرة المستملكة بإبلاغ المكتب العقاري المختص ليقوم بتسجيل العقار أو جزء العقار باسم الجهة المستملكة أو الأملاك العامة. 
يبلغ إيداع البدل في المصرف إلى المالك أو أحد الشركاء في ملكية العقار ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة إلى الموطن المختار من قبله في كتاب اعتراضه على القيمة البدائية أو ادعائه بالملكية. ويتم التبليغ إلى المالك أو الشريك بالذات أو إلى وكيله أو مستخدمه أو لمن يكون ساكناً معه من الأصول أو الفروع أو الزوج أو الأخوة أو الأخوات ممن يدل ظاهر حالهم على أنهم أتموا الثامنة عشرة من العمر. وإذا لم يجد المأمور المكلف بالتبليغ في موطن المطلوب تبليغه في دائرته. وفي هذه الحالة يجب على مأمور التبليغ أن يلصق بياناً على باب موطن المطلوب تبليغه يخبره فيه بأن البطاقة سلمت إلى المختار. وتجرى هذه المعاملة بحضور المختار أو اثنين من الجوار أو أفراد الشرطة. وتذكر كيفية التبليغ على الإيصال البريدي من قبل المأمور المكلف بالتبليغ. 
أما تبليغ المالك الذي لم يعترض على القيمة البدائية أو لم يحدد موطنه المختار فيتم بإعلان ينشر بإحدى الصحف وفقاً لأحكام المادة 17 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 
ب ـ تنظم الجهة المستملكة بياناً بأرقام العقارات التي استملك قسم منها في حدود الربع المجاني للأغراض المبينة في الفقرة 1 من المادة 31 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي. مع بيان مساحاتها الإجمالية ومساحات الأجزاء المستملكة منها. ويودع لدى المكتب العقاري الذي يتوجب عليه أن يقوم حالاً بتسجيل هذه الأقسام باسم الأملاك العامة. أو الجهة المستملكة حسب الحال. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل السابع: دفع القيمة والتسجيل في السجل العقاري/مادة 33/ 
تصرف الأمانات المودعة في المصرف بعد قيام ذوي الاستحقاق بالمعاملات القانونية وموافقة الجهة المستملكة ويسقط حق أصحابها بقبضها من المصرف بعد انقضاء خمسة عشر عاماً على إيداعها فيه بحيث تعاد إلى صندوق الجهة المستملكة ما لم ينقطع التقادم طبقاً لأحكام القانون. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل الثامن: الاستملاك لأغراض السكن/مادة 34/ 
آ ـ يسمح للجهات الإدارية أو للجهات العامة المشرفة على الإسكان أو المختصة به في حال الاستملاك لأغراض السكن الشعبي طبقاً للمادة الرابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن تدفع قيمة العقارات المستملكة التي تغلب عليها صفة الأراضي الخالية من البناء مقسطة لمدة أقصاها خمس سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ وضع اليد على هذه العقارات أو من تاريخ مضي خمس سنوات على صدور مرسوم الاستملاك أيهما أسبق. وذلك بموجب سندات مالية مضمونة منها بفائدة بسيطة مقدارها (5%) سنوياً معفاة من الضرائب ويتم إفراز التقسيط وتحديد مقاديره بقرار من المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة بناء على طلب الجهة المستملكة. ويقوم تسليم السندات للمالك بهذه الطريقة مقام الدفع المنصوص عليه في هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 
ب ـ تحدد بمرسوم طريقة إصدار السندات وتداولها وإطفائها وحسمها ورهنها وتسديد ديون الجهة الإدارية بها. 
ج ـ إذا تعذر تحديد المساحة المستملكة لأي مستحق فيحسب استحقاقه بصورة مبدئية من قبل الجهة المستملكة ويجري تصحيح الأسناد الأخيرة طبقاً للاستحقاقات النهائية بعد تحديد المساحات المذكورة من قبل دوائر المساحة. 
د ـ تستثنى من حكم التقسيط العقارات المستملكة والتي تزيد قيمتها النهائية عن خمسة عشر ألف ليرة سورية. 
هـ ـ يصدر وزير الإسكان والمرافق قرارات تنظيمية يحدد فيها مواصفات المساكن الشعبية ومن يحق لهم الاستفادة من المقاسم والمساكن ويبين طريقة بيعها لهم وتسديد قيمتها والتزاماتهم تجاه الجهة المستملكة وشروط نقل ملكيتها للمشترين. ويراعى في هذه القرارات أولوية أصحاب العقارات المستملكة في استحقاق مقسم أو مسكن أو أكثر وفقاً لمقدار حاجتهم لذلك. ثم أولوية الجمعيات التعاونية السكنية. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 35/ 
1 ـ إذا استملكت عقارات للنفع العام وخصصت في الواقع لذلك ثم زالت صفة النفع العام عن العقارات المستملكة. فتعتبر تلك العقارات من الأملاك الخاصة لدولة. ويجري تسجيلها في قيود السجل العقاري باسم الجهة العامة المستملكة بناء على قرار من الجهة التي كانت قد استملكت العقار أو العقارات للنفع العام. ويحق لهذه الجهة التصرف بهذه العقارات بكل وجوه التصرف. 
2 ـ إذا كانت العقارات المستملكة التي زالت عنها صفة النفع العام أرضاً زراعية بالأصل وتبين حين صدور قرار الجهة المستملكة بالتصرف بها بيعاً وفقاً لما ورد في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة أنها ما زالت أرضاً زراعية صالحة للاستثمار. فيكون لمالكيها السابقين الذين استملكت منهم أولوية في شرائها إذا قبلوا بالثمن الذي تحدده الجهة المستملكة. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 36/ 
1 ـ يجوز في مناطق الاستملاك القائمة بتاريخ صدور هذا المرسوم التشريعي التي لم تسجل نتائجها في السجل العقاري وانتهى التخمين البدائي فيها. الإعلان على أصحاب الحقوق لتقديم ادعاءاتهم بالملكية أو بأية حقوق عينية أخرى على عقار أو أكثر من عقارات المنطقة الاستملاكية إلى الجهة المستملكة. 
2 ـ يتم الإعلان وتقديم الادعاءات والبت بها من قبل لجنة حل الخلافات وفق أحكام المواد (17 ـ 18 ـ 19 ـ 20 ـ 21 ـ 22) من هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 37/ 
يحق للجهات الوارد ذكرها في المادتين الثانية والرابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن تحدث حقوق ارتفاق على العقارات التي يجوز استملاكها لتنفيذ مشاريعها. 
يتم إحداث هذا الحق بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير المختص. لقاء تعويض يقدر وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 38/ 
يمنح العاملون في اللجان المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تعويضات تحدد بقرار تنظيمي يصدر عن الوزير المختص وتستثنى هذه التعويضات المشار إليها من أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 167 لعام 1963 وتعديلاته إذا تم إنجاز الأعمال خلال المهل المحددة لإنجازها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتصرف من اعتمادات المشاريع الاستملاكية. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 39/ 
تتحمل الجهة المستملكة كافة نفقات الاستملاك بما في ذلك تعويضات الإخلاء وإتلاف المزروعات والثمار. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 40/ 
يعفى وضع إشارة الاستملاك على الصحائف العقارية. وكذلك كافة عمليات التسجيل في السجل العقاري الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي وأعمال التحديد والتحرير من النفقات والرسوم والتكاليف العقارية والفنية. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 41/ 
يجوز لوزير العدل بناء على اقتراح الجهة المستملكة انتداب قاض أو أكثر يتفرعون لأعمال لجان حل الخلافات ولجان إعادة النظر. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 42/ 
فيما خلا الأحكام القضائية القطعية التي صدرت في منازعات الاستملاك. تسري اعتباراً من تاريخ صدور هذا المرسوم التشريعي أحكام الفائدة المقررة في المادة 25 منه على العقارات المستملكة قبل صدوره إذا توافرت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة المذكورة. وتقوم هذه الفائدة محل المطالبة بأي حق في أجر المثل أو طلب إعادة التقدير. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 43/ 
تسري أحكام المواد 23 و24 و25 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي على العقارات المستملكة قبل تاريخ صدوره والتي لم يكتسب تقدير قيمتها الدرجة القطعية. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 44/ 
تسري أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على جميع الدعاوى القائمة بتاريخ صدوره. وترد دعاوى أجر المثل ودعاوى إعادة تقدير القيمة التي لم تقترن بحكم قطعي. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 45/ 
تبقى أحكام القانون رقم 18 تاريخ 28/6/1971 وتعديلاته بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم 18 تاريخ 5/7/1976 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 15 تاريخ 7/7/1983، نافذة المفعول. 
الاستملاك رقم 20 تاريخ 1983 /الفصل التاسع: أحكام عامة وختامية/مادة 46/ 
يلغى القانون رقم 20 تاريخ 20/4/1974 وتعديلاته

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم / 26 / لعام /2000/


المتضمن تعديل قانون التوسع العمراني


رقم /60/ لعام /1979/

رئيس الجمهورية
بناءً على أحكام الدستور
وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 10/9/1421هـ و6/12/2000م

يصدر ما يلي:
المادة – 1 – 
تعدل المادة (1) من القانون /60/ لعام 1979 على النحو التالي: 
يقصد بمناطق التوسع العمراني في معرض تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون :
‌أ. ‌مناطق التوسع السكني ومستلزماته من العقارات الملحوظة للأملاك العامة والمشيدات العامة الوارد ذكرها في المادة الأولى من القانون /9/ لعام 1974 والأبنية الخدمية شاملة الأسواق والمحلات والمكاتب التجارية والمهن الحرة والتي ستحدد وتلحق بالمخطط التنظيمي العام بعد نفاذ هذا القانون وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982.
*‌ب. ‌المناطق السكنية الواقعة ضمن المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون والتي لها مخطط تنظيمي تفصيلي مصدق أو التي سيتم وضع مخطط تنظيمي تفصيلي لها حيث تطبق عليها الإجراءات التالية:*
1. يحق للجهة الإدارية خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ تصديق المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي أو من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون أيهما أبعد أن تقرر تطبيق أحكام الباب الثاني من القانون /9/ لعام 1974 على هذه المناطق وإذا لم تقرر الجهة الإدارية تطبيق أحكام الباب الثاني من القانون المذكور خلال المدة المحددة، يحق للمالكين في هذه المنطقة السكنية تقسيم عقاراتهم وفق أحكام الباب الأول من القانون /9/ المذكور خلال مهلة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انقضاء مهلة ستة الأشهر المبينة أعلاه.
2. في حال انقضاء المدة المذكورة في الحالة (ب-1) أعلاه فإن العقارات التي لم تبادر الإدارة إلى تنظيمها ولم يبادر المالكون إلى تقسيمها تعتبر مناطق توسع عمراني خاضعة لأحكام المادة الثانية من هذا القانون.
3. تعتبر تابعة لمحافظة دمشق في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون مناطق التوسع السكني الواقعة داخل مخططها التنظيمي العام المصدق ولو كانت خارج حدودها الإدارية.
المادة – 2 – 
تعدل المادة (2) من القانون /60/ لعام 1979 وتصبح على النحو التالي:
يتم استملاك وتنظيم وتقسيم مناطق التوسع العمراني في مدينة دمشق ومدن مراكز المحافظات من قبل الجهة الإدارية حصراً وذلك لمصلحتها ومصلحة الجهات العامة الأخرى التي عددتها المادة الثانية من قانون الاستملاك الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /20/ لعام 1983 ويعتبر هذا الاستملاك من المشاريع ذات النفع العام ويجوز إعطاؤه صفة الاستعجال ولا يجوز لأي من الجهات المذكورة في المادة الثانية من القانون /20/ لعام 1983 الاستملاك لمصلحتها بشكل مباشر. 
لا تخضع العقارات الوقفية العائدة لمختلف الطوائف للاستملاك وفق أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة – 3 – 
تعدل الفقرة (ب) من المادة /4/ من القانون /60/ لعام 1979 على النحو التالي:
يمتنع على من يشتري مقسماً من المقاسم المباعة تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون ( باستثناء الأفراد والجهات الذين استملكت عقاراتهم ) وبما لا يتعارض مع أحكام القانون /3/ لعام 1976 أن يبيعه أو أن يتصرف به إلا بعد إنجاز بناء كامل المساحة الطابقية المسموح ببنائها على المقسم بموجب نظام المنطقة جاهز للسكن أو لاستعمالها فيما أعدت له.
وتثبت جاهزية البناء بموجب شهادة تصدرها الجهة المستملكة ولا يعتد بأي تصرف يجري خلافاً لأحكام هذه المادة، ويعتبر باطلاً بطلاناً مطلقاً، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بتطبيق أحكام المادة /143/ من القانون المدني. وإذا تقرر بيع أحد هذه المقاسم بالمزاد العلني المنصوص عليه في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة لدى دوائر التنفيذ أو الدوائر المالية أو أي جهة أخرى فيستعاض عن هذا البيع بإعادة المقسم إلى الجهة الإدارية وفي هذه الحالة ترد إلى المشتري مدفوعاته.

المادة – 4 – 
تعدل الفئة الأولى من المادة (5) من القانون /60/ وتصبح على الشكل التالي:
الفئة الأولى: المقاسم المخصصة للسكن ويتم التصرف بها وفق ما يلي:
‌أ. ‌تباع مجموعة المقاسم التي تشكل قيمتها التخمينية 60% من القيم التخمينية لمقاسم كامل المنطقة لجهات القطاع العام ( لغايات السكن ) والجمعيات التعاونية السكنية حصراً.
‌ب. ‌تباع باقي مقاسم المنطقة للأفراد الذين استملكت عقاراتهم كل بنسبة قيمة عقاره المستملك على أن يدفع كامل تكاليف ما خصص له.
المادة – 5 – 
تعدل المادة (7) من القانون /60/ لعام 1979 وتصبح كما يلي:
‌أ. ‌للجهة المستملكة استيفاء سلف من مشتري المقاسم على حساب قيمتها تخصص حصراً للإنفاق منها على الأعمال الطبوغرافية والتنظيمية والمساحية والعقارية وتعويضات اللجان وإتلاف المزروعات وإخلاء الشاغلين وعلى تأمين المياه والكهرباء والهاتف والصرف الصحي والإنارة وإنشاء الطرق والساحات والأرصفة والحدائق العامة وعلى ما يلزم لتهيئة المنطقة للبناء.
‌ب. ‌يحق للجهة المستملكة من أجل الأعمال المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة اقتراض المبالغ اللازمة لذلك من الجهات المختصة.
المادة – 6 – 
تعدل المادة (11) من القانون /60/ لعام 1979 وتصبح على النحو التالي:
تستثنى التعويضات الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون من أحكام القانون الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة رقم /1/ لعام 1985.
المادة – 7 – 
إذا وجد في مناطق التوسع العمراني أو ضمن المخططات المصدقة مخالفات بناء جماعية قائمة فيحق لمدن مراكز المحافظات:
1. تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم /9/ لعام 1974 في بابيه الأول والثاني.
2. استملاك ما يلزم لإحداث الطرق والساحات والحدائق والمشيدات العامة والمقاسم السكنية أو توسيع القائم منها وفق أحكام القانون رقم /20/ لعام 1983 أو تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون عليها إذا ما اعتبرت منطقة توسع وفق أحكام المادة الأولى (أ).
المادة – 8 – 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ صدوره.
دمشق في 15/9/1421هـ 11/12/2000م

رئيس الجمهورية


بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1 




مجلس الدولة هيئة مستقلة تلحق برئاسة مجلس الوزراء. 




المادة 2 




يتكون مجلس الدولة من: 




?أ- القسم القضائي. 




?ب- القسم الاستشاري للفتوى والتشريع. 




يشكل المجلس من رئيس ومن عدد من الوكلاء والمستشارين المساعدين والنواب والمندوبين يحدد في الميزانية. 




يلحق بالمجلس مندوبون مساعدون وتسري عليهم الأحكام الخاصة بالمندوبين. 








المادة 3 




يؤلف القسم القضائي من: 




?أ- المحكمة الإدارية العليا. 




?ب- محكمة القضاء الإداري. 




?ج- المحاكم الإدارية. 




?د- هيئة مفوضي الدولة. 








المادة 4 




يكون مقر المحكمة الإدارية العليا ومحكمة القضاء الإداري والمحكمة الإدارية في دمشق ويجوز إنشاء محاكم إدارية في المحافظات بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء ويرأس المحكمة الإدارية العليا رئيس المجلس أو أقدم الوكلاء، وتكون بها دائرة لفحص الطعون وتصدر أحكامها من ثلاثة مستشارين، ويرأس محكمة القضاء الإداري أحد وكلاء المجلس أو أقدم المستشارين وتصدر أحكامها من دوائر تشكل كل منها من ثلاثة مستشارين، وتشكل المحكمة الإدارية برئاسة مستشار مساعد على الأقل وعضوية اثنين من النواب على الأقل. 








المادة 5 




ملغاة بالمادة 9 من المرسوم التشريعي 50/1961 








المادة 6 




ملغاة بالمادة 9 من المرسوم التشريعي 50/1961 








المادة 7 




تؤلف هيئة مفوضي الدولة من أحد وكلاء المجلس رئيساً ومن مستشارين ومستشارين مساعدين ونواب ومندوبين. 




ويكون مفوضو الدولة لدى المحكمة الإدارية العليا ومحكمة القضاء الإداري من درجة مستشار مساعد على الأقل. 








المادة 8 



يختص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري دون غيره بالفصل في المسائل التالية، ويكون له فيها ولاية القضاء كاملة: 




أولاً ـ الطعون الخاصة بانتخابات الهيئات الإقليمية والبلدية. 




ثانياً ـ المنازعات الخاصة بالمرتبات والمعاشات والمكافآت. 




ثالثاً ـ الطلبات التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن بالطعن في القرارات الإدارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة أو بمنح علاوات. 




رابعاً ـ الطلبات التي يقدمها الموظفون العموميون بإلغاء القرارات النهائية للسلطات التأديبية. 




خامساً ـ الطلبات التي يقدمها الموظفون العموميون بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية الصادرة بإحالتهم إلى المعاش أو الاستيداع أو فصلهم عن غير الطريق التأديبي (باستثناء المراسيم والقرارات التي تصدر استناداً لأحكام المادة 85 من قانون الموظفين الأساسي). 




سادساً ـ الطلبات التي يقدمها الأفراد أو الهيئات بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية النهائية. 




سابعاً ـ الطعون في القرارات النهائية الصادرة من الجهات الإدارية في منازعات الضرائب والرسوم. 




ثامناً ـ أحكام ديوان المحاسبات وقراراته القطعية. 




تاسعاً ـ دعاوى الجنسية. 








ويشترط في الطلبات المنصوص عليها في البنود : ثالثاً ـ ورابعاً ـ وخامساً ـ وسادساً ـ وثامناً ـ وتاسعاً ـ أن يكون مرجع الطعن عدم الاختصاص أو وجود عيب في الشكل أو مخالفة القوانين أو اللوائح، أو الخطأ في تطبيقها وتأويلها وإساءة استعمال السلطة. 




ويعتبر في حكم القرارات الإدارية رفض السلطات الإدارية أو امتناعها عن اتخاذ قرار كان من الواجب عليها اتخاذه وفقاً للقوانين واللوائح. 








المادة 9 




يفصل مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري دون غيره في طلبات التعويض عن القرارات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة إذا رفعت إليه بصورة أصلية أو تبعية. 








المادة 10 




يفصل مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري دون غيره في المنازعات الخاصة بعقود الالتزام والأشغال العامة والتوريد أو بأي عقد إداري آخر. 








المادة 11 




فيما عدا القرارات الصادرة من هيئات التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل والقرارات الصادرة من لجان قيد المحامين بالجدول العام وقبولهم للمرافعة أمام المحاكم وتأديبهم، يفصل مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري في الطعون التي ترفع عن القرارات النهائية الصادرة من جهات إدارية لها اختصاص قضائي متى كان مرجع الطعن عدم الاختصاص أو وجود عيب في الشكل أو مخالفة القوانين أو اللوائح أو الخطأ في تطبيقها وتأويلها. 








المادة 12 




لا يختص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري بالنظر في الطلبات المتعلقة بأعمال السيادة ولا تقبل الطلبات الآتية: 




1- الطلبات المقدمة من أشخاص ليست لهم مصلحة شخصية. 




2- الطلبات المقدمة رأساً بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية المنصوص عليها في البندين (ثالثاً) و(رابعاً) ـ عدا ما كان منها صادراً عن مجالس تأديبية والبند (خامساً) من المادة 8 وذلك قبل التظلم منها إلى الهيئة الإدارية التي أصدرت القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئيسية وانتظار المواعيد المقررة للبت في هذا التظلم. وتبين إجراءات التظلم وطريقة الفصل فيها بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية. 








المادة 13 




تختص المحاكم الإدارية: 




1- بالفصل في طلبات إلغاء القرارات المنصوص عليها في البنود (ثالثاً ورابعاً وخامساً) من المادة الثامنة عدا ما يتعلق منها بموظفي الحلقة الأولى وما فوقها وفي طلبات التعويض المترتبة على هذه القرارات. 




2- بالفصل في المنازعات الخاصة بالمرتبات والمعاشات والمكافآت المستحقة لمن ذكروا في البند السابق أو لورثتهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 14 




تختص محكمة القضاء الإداري بالفصل في كل الطلبات والمنازعات المنصوص عليها في المواد 8 و9 و10 و11 عدا ما تختص به المحاكم الإدارية. 








المادة 15 




يجوز الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الأحكام الصادرة عن محكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحاكم الإدارية أو المحاكم التأديبية وذلك في الأحوال الآتية: 




1- إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه مبنياً على مخالفة القانون أو خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله. 




2- إذا وقع بطلان في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم. 




3- إذا صدر الحكم خلافاً لحكم سابق حاز قوة الشيء المحكوم فيه سواء دفع بهذا الدفع أم لم يدفع. 




ويكون لذوي الشأن ولرئيس هيئة مفوضي الدولة أن يطعن في تلك الأحكام خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ صدور الحكم وذلك مع مراعاة الأحوال التي يوجب عليها القانون فيها الطعن في الحكم. 




ولا يجوز تنفيذ الحكم قبل فوات ميعاد الطعن فيه ويترتب على رفعه وقف تنفيذ الحكم وذلك فيما عدا أحكام المحاكم التأديبية أو الأحكام الصادرة بالتطبيق للمادة 21 فتكون واجبة التنفيذ إلا إذا أمرت دائرة فحص الطعون بإجماع الآراء بغير ذلك. 


ويجب على ذوي الشأن عند التقرير بالطعن أن يودعوا خزانة المجلس كفالة قيمتها عشرة جنيهات إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادراً عن محكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحكمة التأديبية العليا أو خمسة جنيهات إذا كان الحكم صادراً من إحدى المحاكم الإدارية أو المحاكم التأديبية وتقضي دائرة فحص الطعون بمصادرتها في حالة الحكم برفض الطعن. ولا تستحق رسوم على الطعون التي ترفعها هيئة مفوضي الدولة. 








المادة 16 




يقدم الطعن من ذوي الشأن بتقرير يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا موقع عليه من محام من المقبولين أمامها، ويجب أن يشمل التقرير ـ علاوة على البيانات العامة المتعلقة بأسماء الخصوم وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم ـ على بيان الحكم المطعون فيه وتاريخه وبيان بالأسباب التي بني عليها الطعن وطلبات الطاعن فإذا لم يحصل الطعن على هذا الوجه جاز الحكم ببطلانه. 








المادة 17 



تنظر دائرة فحص الطعون بعد سماع إيضاحات مفوضي الدولة وذوي الشأن أن رأي رئيس الدائرة وجهاً لذلك، وإذا رأت إدارة فحص الطعون أن الطعن جدير بالعرض على المحكمة الإدارية العليا، إما لأن الطعن مرجح القبول أو لأن الفصل في الطعن يقتضي تقرير مبدأ قانوني لم يسبق للمحكمة تقريره، أصدرت قراراً بإحالته إليها، أما إذا رأت بإجماع الآراء أنه غير مقبول شكلاً أو باطل أو غير جدير بالعرض حكمت برفضه ويكتفى بذكر القرار أو الحكم بمحضر الجلسة وتبين المحكمة في المحضر بإيجاز وجهة النظر إذا كان الحكم صادراً بالرفض ولا يجوز الطعن فيه بأي طريق من طرق الطعن. 




وإذا قررت دائرة فحص الطعون إحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا يؤشر قلم كتاب المحكمة بذلك على تقرير الطعن ويُخطر ذوو الشأن وهيئة مفوضي الدولة بقرار المحكمة. 








المادة 18 




تسري القواعد المقررة لنظر الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا على الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون. ويجوز أن يكون من بين أعضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا من اشترك من أعضاء دائرة فحص الطعون في إصدار قرار الإحالة. 








المادة 19 




يجوز الطعن في الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة القضاء الإداري أو من المحاكم الإدارية بطريق التماس إعادة النظر في المواعيد والأصول المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية وقانون أصول المحاكمات. ولا يترتب على الطعن وقف تنفيذ الحكم إلا إذا أمرت المحكمة بذلك. وإذا حكم بعدم قبول الطعن أو برفضه جاز الحكم على الطاعن بغرامة لا تجاوز ما قيمته ثلاثين جنيهاً فضلاً عن التضمينات إن كان لها وجه، ولا يسري هذا الحكم بالنسبة إلى الطعون المقدمة من هيئة مفوضي الدولة. 








المادة 20 




تسري في شأن الأحكام جميعها القواعد الخاصة بقوة الشيء المقضي به، على أن الأحكام الصادرة بالإلغاء تكون حجة على الكافة. 








المادة 21 




لا يترتب على رفع الطلب إلى المحكمة وقف تنفيذ القرار المطلوب إلغاؤه على أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بوقف تنفيذه إذا طلب ذلك في صحيفة الدعوى ورأت المحكمة أن نتائج التنفيذ قد يتعذر تداركها. 




وبالنسبة للقرارات التي لا يقبل طلب إلغائها قبل التظلم منها إدارياً لا يجوز طلب وقف تنفيذها، على أنه يجوز للمحكمة بناءً على طلب المتظلم أن تحكم مؤقتاً باستمرار صرف مرتبه كله أو بعضه إذا كان القرار صادراً بالفصل أو بالوقف، فإذا حكم له بهذا الطلب ثم رفض تظلمه ولم يرفع دعوى الإلغاء في الميعاد اعتبر الحكم كأن لم يكن واسترد منه ما قبضه. 








المادة 22 




ميعاد رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة فيما يتعلق بطلبات الإلغاء ستون يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار الإداري المطعون فيه في الجريدة الرسمية أو في النشرات التي تصدرها المصالح أو إعلان صاحب الشأن فيه. وينقطع سريان هذا الميعاد بالتظلم إلى الهيئة الإدارية التي أصدرت القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئيسية ويجب أن يبت في التظلم قبل مضي ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه، وإذا صدر القرار بالرفض وجب أن يكون مسبباً، ويعتبر فوات ستين يوماً على تقديم التظلم دون أن تجيب عنه السلطات المختصة بمثابة رفضه، ويكون ميعاد رفع الدعوى بالطعن في القرار الخاص بالتظلم ستين يوماً من تاريخ انقضاء الستين يوماً المذكورة. 








المادة 23 




كل طلب يرفع إلى مجلس الدولة يجب أن يقدم إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة بعريضة موقعة من محام مقيد بجدول المحامين المقبولين أمام المجلس. 








المادة 24 




يجب أن تتضمن العريضة عدا البيانات العامة المتعلقة بأسماء الطالب ومن يوجه إليهم الطلب وصفاتهم ومحال إقامتهم، موضوع الطلب وتاريخ التظلم من القرار إن كان مما يجب التظلم منه ونتيجة التظلم وبياناً بالمستندات المؤيدة للطلب وأن تقرن العريضة بصورة أو ملخص من القرار المطعون فيه. 








وللطالب أن يقدم مع العريضة مذكرة يوضح فيها أسانيد الطلب، وعليه أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة عدداً كافياً من صور العريضة والمذكرة وحافظة المستندات وذلك لإجراء الإعلان المنصوص عليه في المادة التالية. 








المادة 25 




يجب أن تتضمن العريضة عدا البيانات العامة المتعلقة بأسماء الطالب ومن يوجه إليهم الطلب وصفاتهم ومحال إقامتهم، موضوع الطلب وتاريخ التظلم من القرار إن كان مما يجب التظلم منه ونتيجة التظلم وبياناً بالمستندات المؤيدة للطلب وأن تقرن العريضة بصورة أو ملخص من القرار المطعون فيه. 




وللطالب أن يقدم مع العريضة مذكرة يوضح فيها أسانيد الطلب، وعليه أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة عدداً كافياً من صور العريضة والمذكرة وحافظة المستندات وذلك لإجراء الإعلان المنصوص عليه في المادة التالية. 








المادة 26 




يعتبر مكتب المحامي الموقع على العريضة محلاً مختاراً للطالب كما يعتبر مكتب المحامي الذي ينوب عن ذوي الشأن في تقديم ملاحظاتهم محلاً مختاراً لهم، كل ذلك إلا إذا عينوا محلاً مختاراً غيره.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 27 




على الجهة الإدارية المختصة أن تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلانها مذكرة بالبيانات والملاحظات المتعلقة بالدعوى مشفوعة بالمستندات والأوراق والملفات الخاصة بها. 








ويكون للطالب أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة مذكرة بالرد مشفوعة بما يكون لديه من مستندات في المهلة التي يحددها له المفوض إذا رأى وجهاً لذلك، فإذا استعمل الطالب حقه في الرد كان للجهة الإدارية أن تودع مذكرة بملاحظاتها على الرد مع المستندات في مدة مماثلة. 








المادة 28 




يجوز لرئيس المحكمة في أحوال الاستعجال أن يصدر أمراً غير قابل للطعن بتقصير الميعاد المبين في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة ويعلن الأمر إلى ذوي الشأن خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدوره وذلك بطريق البريد. 




ويسري الميعاد المقصر من تاريخ الإعلان. 








المادة 29 




يقوم كتاب المحكمة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من انقضاء الميعاد المبين في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 27، بإرسال ملف الأوراق إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة بالمحكمة. 




وبالنسبة إلى الطعون المرفوعة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يتولى قلم كتاب المحكمة ضم ملف الدعوى المطعون في الحكم الصادر فيها قبل إحالتها إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة. 








المادة 30 




تتولى هيئة مفوضي الدولة تحضير الدعوى وتهيئتها للمرافعة ولمفوضي الدولة الاتصال بالجهات الحكومية ذات الشأن للحصول على ما يكون لازماً لتهيئة الدعوى من بيانات وأوراق، وللمفوض أن يأمر باستدعاء ذوي الشأن لسؤالهم عن الوقائع التي يرى لزوم تحقيقها أو دخول شخص ثالث في الدعوى أو بتكليف ذوي الشأن بتقديم مذكرات أو مستندات تكميلية وغير ذلك من إجراءات التحقيق في الأجل الذي يحدد لذلك. 




ولا يجوز في سبيل تهيئة الدعوى تكرار التأجيل لسبب واحد إلا إذا رأى المفوض ضرورة منح أجل جديد، وفي هذه الحالة يجوز له أن يحكم على طالب التأجيل بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة جنيهات يجوز منحها للطرف الآخر. 




وله أن يعرض على الطرفين في المنازعات التي ترفع إلى المحكمة القضاء الإداري أو المحاكم الإدارية تسوية النزاع على أساس المبادئ القانونية التي ثبت عليها قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا خلال أجل يحدده، فإن تمت التسوية استبعدت القضية من الجدول لانتهاء النزاع وإن لم تتم جاز للمحكمة عند الفصل في الدعوى أن تحكم على المعترض على التسوية بغرامة 20 جنيهاً يجوز منحها للطرف الآخر. 




وبعد إتمام تهيئة الدعوى يودع المفوض تقريراً يحدد فيه وقائع الدعوى والمسائل القانونية التي يثيرها النزاع ويبدي رأيه مسبباً. 




ويجوز لذوي الشأن أن يطلعوا على تقرير المفوض بقلم كتاب المحكمة ولهم أن يطلبوا صورة عنه على نفقتهم، ويفصل المفوض في طلبات الإعفاء من الرسوم. 








المادة 31 




تقوم هيئة مفوضي الدولة خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ إيداع المذكرة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة بعرض ملف الأوراق على رئيس المحكمة لتعيين تاريخ الجلسة التي تنظر فيها الدعوى ويكون توزيع القضايا على دوائر محكمة القضاء الإداري بمراعاة نوعها طبقاً للنظام الذي تبينه اللائحة الداخلية. 








المادة 32 




يبلغ قلم كتاب المحكمة تاريخ الجلسة إلى ذوي الشأن ويكون ميعاد الحضور ثمانية أيام على الأقل ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقصه إلى ثلاثة أيام. 








المادة 33 




يصدر الحكم في الدعوى في جلسة علنية ولرئيس المحكمة أن يطلب إلى ذوي الشأن أو إلى المفوض ما يراه لازماً من إيضاحات. 








ولا تقبل المحكمة أي دفع أو طلب أو أوراق مما كان يلزم تقديمه قبل إحالة القضية إلى الجلسة إلا إذا ثبت لها أن أسباب ذلك الدفع أو الطلب أو تقديم تلك الورقة طرأت بعد الإحالة أو كان الطالب يجهلها عند الإحالة. 




ومع ذلك إذا رأت المحكمة تحقيقاً للعدالة قبول دفع أو طلب أو ورقة جديدة جاز لها ذلك مع جواز الحكم على الطرف الذي وقع منه الإهمال بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات يجوز منحها للطرف الآخر. على أن الدفوع والأسباب المتعلقة بالنظام العام يجوز إبداؤها في أي وقت كما يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بها من تلقاء نفسها. 








المادة 34 




إذا رأت المحكمة ضرورة إجراء تحقيق باشرته بنفسها في الجلسة أو قام به من تندبه لذلك من أعضائها أو من المفوضين. 








المادة 35 




تسري في شأن رد مستشاري المحكمة الإدارية العليا القواعد المقررة لرد مستشاري محكمة النقض. وتسري في شأن رد مستشاري محكمة القضاء الإداري القواعد المقررة لرد مستشاري محاكم الاستئناف. وتسري في شأن رد أعضاء المحاكم الإدارية القواعد المقررة لرد القضاة. 








المادة 36 




الأحكام الصادرة بالإلغاء تكون صورتها التنفيذية مشمولة بالصيغة الآتية: 








(على الوزراء ورؤساء المصالح المختصين تنفيذ هذا الحكم وإجراء مقتضاه). 








وفي غير هذه الأحكام تكون الصورة التنفيذية مشمولة بالصيغة الآتية: 








(على الجهة التي يناط بها التنفيذ أن تبادر إليه متى طلب منها وعلى السلطات المختصة أن تعين على إجرائه ولو باستعمال القوة متى طلب إليها ذلك). 








المادة 37 




تعين بقانون تعريفة الرسوم والإجراءات المتعلقة بها وأوجه الإعفاء منها. 








المادة 38 




تجتمع كل من المحكمة الإدارية العليا ومحكمة القضاء الإداري ورئيس المحكمة الإدارية بهيئة جمعية عمومية للنظر في المسائل المتعلقة بتوزيع العمل في القسم القضائي بمجلس الدولة. 




وتستأنف الجمعية العمومية لكل منها من جميع مستشاريها العاملين بها وتدعى إليها هيئة المفوضين ويكون لممثلها صوت معدود في المداولة وتدعى للانعقاد بناءً على طلب رئيس المجلس أو رئيس المحكمة أو ثلاثة من أعضائها أو بناءً على طلب رئيس هيئة المفوضين ولا يكون انعقادها صحيحاً إلا بحضور الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائها، وتكون الرياسة لأقدم الحاضرين ويجوز لرئيس المجلس أن يحضر أية جمعية عمومية وفي هذه الحالة تكون له الرياسة. 








المادة 39 




ألغيت بموجب المرسوم التشريعي رقم 50 تاريخ 25/10/1961 








المادة 40 




يتكون القسم الاستشاري للفتوى والتشريع من إدارات مختصة لرياسة الجمهورية والوزارات والمصالح العامة ويرأس كل إدارة منها مستشار أو مستشار مساعد ويعين عدد الإدارات وتحدد دوائر اختصاصها بقرار من الجمعية العمومية للمجلس. 








المادة 41 




يجتمع رؤساء الإدارات ذات الاختصاصات المتجانسة بهيئة لجان يرأسها الوكيل المختص وتبين كيفية تشكيلها وتحديد دوائر اختصاصها في اللائحة الداخلية. 




ويجوز أن يحضر اجتماعات اللجنة مستشارون مساعدون ونواب من الإدارات المختصة وأن يشتركوا في مداولاتها ولا يكون للنواب صوت معدود في المداولات. 




وللإدارة الحق في طلب حضور ممثل عنها في اجتماعات اللجنة المختصة لإبداء وجهة نظرها في الموضوع وتكون قرارات اللجنة المختصة مبررة لتصرفات الموظفين المسئولين أمام ديوان المحاسبات كما يدعى ممثل عن ديوان المحاسبات بناءً على طلب وزارة المالية لإبداء الرأي في تفسير النصوص المالية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 42 




يجوز أن يندب برئاسة الجمهورية وبالوزارات والمصالح والهيئات العامة بناءً على طلب رئيس الجمهورية أو الوزراء أو رؤساء تلك المصالح والهيئات مستشارون مساعدون أو نواب كمفوضين لمجلس الدولة للاستعانة بهم في دراسة الشؤون القانونية والتظلمات الإدارية ومتابعة ما يهم رئاسة الجمهورية والوزارات والمصالح والهيئات لدى المجلس أو ما للمجلس لديها من مسائل تدخل في اختصاصه طبقاً للقوانين واللوائح. 




ويعتبر المفوض ملحقاً بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع المختصة بشؤون الوزارة أو المصلحة أو الهيئة التي يعمل فيها. 




وتبين اللائحة الداخلية النظام الذي يسير عليه هؤلاء المفوضون في أعمالهم. 








المادة 43 




تشكل الجمعية العمومية للقسم الاستشاري من نائب الرئيس والوكلاء المختصين لهذا القسم ومن رؤساء الإدارات وتختص بالنظر فيما يحال إليها من مسائل طبقاً للقانون. 








المادة 44 




تختص الإدارات بإعداد التقارير في المسائل التي يطلب الرأي فيها من رئاسة مجلس الوزراء والوزارات والمصالح العامة وفحص التظلمات وتقدمها إلى اللجنة المختصة لإبداء الرأي فيها. 




ولا يجوز لأية وزارة أو مصلحة من مصالح الدولة أن تبرم أو تقبل أو تجيز أي عقد أو صلح أو تحكيم أو تنفيذ قرار محكمين في مادة تزيد قيمتها على خمسة آلاف جنيه بغير استفتاء الإدارة المختصة. 








المادة 45 




تتولى الإدارات صياغة مشروعات القوانين التي تقترحها الحكومة وكذلك صياغة مشروعات اللوائح والقرارات التنفيذية للقوانين وقرارات رئيس الجمهورية ذات الصفة التشريعية. 




وللوزارات والمصالح أن تعهد إلى الإدارات بإعداد ما ترى إحالته إليها من المشروعات السابقة. 








المادة 46 




لرئيس الإدارة أن يحيل إلى اللجنة المختصة ما يرى إحالته إليها لأهميته من المسائل التي ترد إليه من الوزارة أو المصلحة لإبداء الرأي فيها وعليه أن يحيل إلى اللجنة المسائل الآتية: 




?أ- كل التزام موضوعه استغلال مورد من موارد الثروة الطبيعية في البلاد أو مصلحة من مصالح الجمهور العامة وكل احتكار. 




?ب- صفقات التوريد والأشغال العامة وعلى وجه العموم كل عقد يرتب حقوقاً أو التزامات مالية للدولة وغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة أو عليها إذا زادت قيمته على خمسين ألف جنيه. 




?ج- الترخيص في تأسيس الشركات التي ينص القانون على أن يكون إنشاؤها بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية. 




?د- المسائل التي يرى فيها أحد المستشارين رأياً يخالف فتوى صدرت من إحدى إدارات القسم الاستشاري أو لجانه. 




?ه- إبداء الرأي في النصوص والأنظمة من النواحي المالية. 




?و- مشروعات القوانين واللوائح والقرارات التنفيذية لتتولى اللجنة مراجعة صياغتها. 








المادة 47 




تختص الجمعية العمومية للقسم الاستشاري بإبداء الرأي مسبباً: 




?أ- في المسائل الدولية والدستورية والتشريعية وغيرها من المسائل القانونية التي تحال إليها بسبب أهميتها من رئيس الجمهورية أو من الهيئة التشريعية أو من أحد الوزراء أو من رئيس مجلس الدولة. 




?ب- في المسائل التي ترى إحدى اللجان رأياً فيها يخالف فتوى صدرت من لجنة أخرى أو من الجمعية العمومية للقسم الاستشاري. 




?ج- في المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الوزارات أو بين المصالح العامة أو بين الوزارات والمصالح وبين الهيئات الإقليمية أو البلدية أو بين هذه الهيئات. 




كما تختص بمراجعة: 




1- مشروعات القوانين واللوائح والقرارات التنفيذية التي تتولى اللجان صياغتها وترى إحالتها إلى الجمعية لأهميتها. 




2- مشروعات التشريعات التفسيرية التي يصدر بها قرارات من رئيس الجمهورية أو غيره من الهيئات في الأحوال التي يخوله القانون فيها هذا الحق. 








ويجوز لمن طلب إبداء الرأي في المسائل المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) أن يحضر بنفسه جلسات الجمعية عند النظر فيها كما يجوز له أن يندب من أهل الخبرة كمستشارين غير عاديين عدداً لا يجاوز أربعة ويكون لكل منهم صوت معدود في المداولات. 








المادة 48 




تبين اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس نظام العمل في القسم الاستشاري وفي إداراته ولجانه وكيفية نظر التشريعات المستعجلة والمحدودة الأهمية كما تبين اختصاص كل عضو من أعضائه والمسائل التي يبت فيها كل عضو بصفة نهائية، ويجوز عند الاقتضاء أن ينوب المستشارون المساعدون عن المستشارين في اختصاصاتهم. 








المادة 49 




ملغاة بالمادة 9 من المرسوم التشريعي 50/1961 








المادة 50 




تشكل الجمعية العمومية لمجلس الدولة من جميع مستشاريه ويتولى رياستها رئيس المجلس وعند غيابه أقدم الحاضرين من نواب الرئيس ثم من الوكلاء ثم من المستشارين وتدعى للانعقاد بناءً على طلب الرئيس أو خمسة من أعضائها ولا يكون انعقادها صحيحاً إلا بحضور الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائها وتختص عدا ما هو مبين في هذا القانون بوضع اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 51 




يقدم رئيس مجلس الدولة كل ثلاثة أشهر وكلما رأى ذلك تقريراً إلى رئيس الجمهورية متضمناً ما أظهرته الأحكام أو البحوث من نقص في التشريع القائم أو غموض فيه أو حالات إساءة استعمال السلطة من أية جهة من جهات الإدارة أو مجاوزة تلك الجهات لسلطتها. 








المادة 52 




يكون لرئيس مجلس الدولة الإشراف على الأعمال العامة والإدارية للمجلس وعلى الأمانة العامة وينوب عن المجلس في صِلاته بالمصالح أو بالغير ويشرف على أعمال أقسام المجلس المختلفة وعلى توزيع الأعمال بينها. ويرأس الجمعية العمومية للمجلس ويجوز له أن يحضر جلسات الجمعية العمومية للقسم الاستشاري ولجانه، وفي هذه الحالة تكون له الرياسة. 




وعند غياب الرئيس يحل محله في الاختصاص القضائي بالنسبة إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا نائب الرئيس بها ثم الأقدم فالأقدم من أعضائها وبالنسبة إلى المحاكم الإدارية نائب رئيس المجلس للقسم القضائي ثم الوكيل المختص لتلك المحاكم وفي أعمال هيئة المفوضين نائب رئيس المجلس للقسم القضائي، ثم الوكيل المختص للهيئة ثم الأقدم فالأقدم من مستشاريها. 




ويحل محله في اختصاصه بالنسبة إلى القسم الاستشاري نائب رئيس المجلس لهذا القسم ثم الأقدم فالأقدم من وكلائه ثم من المستشارين. 




وبالنسبة إلى ما عدا ذلك من الاختصاصات يحل محله عند غيابه الأقدم فالأقدم من نواب الرئيس ثم من الوكلاء. 








المادة 53 




يعاون رئيس المجلس في تنفيذ اختصاصاته المبينة في الفقرتين الأولى والثانية من المادة السابقة وكيل ينوب عنه في حال غيابه بتفويض منه في تسيير الأعمال العامة والإدارية والقضائية للمجلس ويعين بقرار منه. 








المادة 54 




يشكل بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الدولة مكتب فني برياسة الأمين العام ويندب أعضاؤه بقرار من رئيس المجلس من بين المستشارين المساعدين والنواب والمندوبين ويلحق به عدد كاف من الموظفين الإداريين والكتابيين. 




ويختص هذا المكتب بإعداد البحوث الفنية التي يطلب إليه رئيس المجلس القيام بها كما يشرف على أعمال الترجمة والمكتبة وإصدار مجلة المجلس ومجموعات الأحكام والفتاوى وتبويبها وتنسيقها. 








المادة 55 




يشترط فيمن يعين عضواً في مجلس الدولة: 




1- أن تكون له جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ويكون متمتعاًً بالأهلية المدنية الكاملة. 




2- أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة الليسانس من إحدى كليات الحقوق بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة أو على شهادة أجنبية تعتبر معادلة لها وأن ينجح في هذه الحالة الأخيرة في امتحان المعادلة وفقاً للقوانين واللوائح الخاصة بذلك أو يحصل على معادلة من لجنة تعادل الشهادات في الإقليم السوري بالنسبة لمن يعينون منه. 




3- أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة. 




4- ألا تقل سن من يعين مستشاراً بالمحاكم عن أربعين سنة ميلادية ومن يعين عضواً بالمحاكم الإدارية عن ثمان وعشرين سنة ميلادية. 




5- ملغاة بالقانون رقم 1 لعام 1992. 




6- ألا يكون متزوجاً بأجنبية، ومع ذلك يجوز بإذن من رئيس الجمهورية إعفاؤه من هذا الشرط إذا كان متزوجاً بأجنبية تنتمي بجنسيتها إلى إحدى البلاد العربية. 








المادة 56 




يكون التعيين في وظائف مجلس الدولة بطريق الترقية من الدرجات التي تسبقها مباشرة مع مراعاة الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، على أنه يجوز أن يعين رأساً من غير أعضاء المجلس في حدود ربع الوظائف وتحسب النسبة على أساس الوظائف الخالية خلال سنة مالية كاملة. 




ولا يدخل في هذه النسبة الوظائف التي تملأ بالتبادل بين شاغليها ومن يحل محلهم من خارج المجلس وكذلك الوظائف المنشأة عند شغلها أول مرة. 








المادة 57 




إذا توافرت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين جاز أن يعين من خارج المجلس: 








1- في وظائف رئيس المجلس ونوابه والوكلاء والمستشارين:. 








• قضاة المحكمة العليا ومستشارو الدولة السابقون. 








• مستشارو محكمة النقض ومحكمة التمييز العاملون والسابقون. 








• مستشارو محاكم الاستئناف العاملون والسابقون ومن في حكمهم بمقتضى القانون. 








• مستشارو إدارة قضايا الحكومة العاملون والسابقون. 








• أساتذة كليات الحقوق بإحدى الجامعات بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة العاملون والسابقون الذين مضت سنتان على حصولهم على درجة أستاذ بالنسبة إلى جامعات الإقليم المصري وعلى درجة أستاذ ذي كرسي بالنسبة لجامعة دمشق. 




• المحامون المقررون أمام محكمة النقض الذين مضى على تقريرهم أمامها ثماني سنوات. 




• الموظفون العموميون العاملون والسابقون من درجة مدير عام فأعلى وما يعادلها الذين مضى على تخرجهم عشرون سنة واشتغلوا بالقضاء أو النيابة أو بإحدى الوظائف الفنية بإدارة قضايا الحكومة أو بالتدريس في كليات الحقوق بإحدى الجامعات بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة أو بالمحاماة أو بعمل يعتبر نظيراً لأعمال مجلس الدولة مدة عشر سنوات. 




2- في باقي وظائف أعضاء المجلس: 




• رجال القضاء والنيابة والموظفون الفنيون بإدارة قضايا الحكومة والمشتغلون بالتدريس في كليات الحقوق أو بتدريس مادة القانون في الكليات الأخرى بإحدى الجامعات بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة ويكون تعيين هؤلاء في وظائف مجلس الدولة المماثلة لوظائفهم أو التي تدخل درجات وظائفهم في جهاته الأصلية. 




• المحامون ويكون تعيينهم بالشروط عينها اللازم توفرها لتعيينهم: 




?أ- في وظيفة وكيل نيابة للتعيين في وظيفة مندوب. 




?ب- في وظيفة قاض للتعيين في وظيفة نائب. 




?ج- في وظيفة رئيس محكمة ابتدائية للتعيين في وظيفة مستشار مساعد. 




وتسري جميع أحكام هذه الفقرة على المشتغلين بعمل يعتبر نظيراً لعمل مجلس الدولة أو إدارة قضايا الحكومة. ويعين ما يعتبر نظيراً لأعمال مجلس الدولة الفنية بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بعد موافقة الجمعية العمومية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 58 




يكون تعيين أعضاء مجلس الدولة بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناءً على عرض رئيس هذا المجلس ويعين رئيس مجلس الدولة ونوابه والوكلاء بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بعد أخذ رأي الجمعية العمومية لذلك المجلس، أما من عدا هؤلاء من أعضاء المجلس فيقترح المجلس الخاص للشؤون الإدارية تعيينهم على الوجه المبين في اللائحة الداخلية، ويصدق رئيس الجمهورية على هذا التعيين متى توافرت الشروط المقررة فيمن يطلب تعيينهم. 








ويعتبر تاريخ الترقية من وقت موافقة الجمعية العمومية أو المجلس الخاص. 








المادة 59 




تعين الأقدمية وفقاً لتاريخ القرار الصادر بالتعيين أو الترقية، وإذا عين عضوان أو أكثر في وقت واحد وفي الدرجة عينها أو رقوا إليها حسب أقدميتهم وفقاً لترتيب تعيينهم أو ترقيتهم. وتعتبر أقدمية أعضاء المجلس الذين يعادون إلى مناصبهم من تاريخ تعيينهم أول مرة. 








وتحدد أقدمية من يعينون من خارج المجلس في قرار التعيين وذلك بعد موافقة المجلس الخاص. ويجوز تحديد الأقدمية لمن يعينون من رجال القضاء والنيابة وإدارة قضايا الحكومة والمشتغلين بالتدريس في كليات الحقوق أو بتدريس مادة القانون في الكليات الأخرى بإحدى الجامعات بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة والنظراء، من تاريخ تعيينهم في الوظائف المماثلة أو بحسب مقدار مرتباتهم وتاريخ حصولهم عليها وبالنسبة إلى المحامين تحدد أقدميتهم بين أغلبية زملائهم داخل المجلس. 








المادة 60 




يشكل مجلس خاص للشؤون الإدارية للنظر في جميع ما يتعلق بشؤون أعضاء المجلس، من رئيس مجلس الدولة رئيساً وعضوية أربعة أعضاء من نوابه والوكلاء ومن يعادلهم في درجاتهم من مستشاري المحكمة العليا بحسب ترتيب الأقدمية فإن نقصوا عن ذلك استكمل العدد من المستشارين بحسب ترتيبهم في الأقدمية، وتصدر القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة وعند تساوي الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس. 




ويختص هذا المجلس بالموافقة على تعيين أعضاء المجلس وتحديد أقدمياتهم وإلحاقهم بالأقسام المختلفة وندبهم خارج المجلس وإعارتهم وبسائر ما هو مبين بهذا القانون، أما الندب من قسم إلى آخر أو بين فروع القسم الواحد أو بين أعضاء الفرع الواحد فيكون بقرار من رئيس المجلس. 




ويكون ندب مستشار محكمة القضاء الإداري إلى مكان آخر عند الضرورة بقرار من رئيس هذه المحكمة. 








المادة 61 




يحلف أعضاء مجلس الدولة قبل اشتغالهم بوظائفهم يميناً بأن يؤدوا أعمال وظائفهم بالذمة والصدق. ويكون حلف رئيس المجلس أمام رئيس الجمهورية وحلف نواب رئيس المجلس والوكلاء أمام رئيس الجمهورية بحضور رئيس مجلس الدولة. وحلف المستشارين أمام المحكمة العليا وحلف باقي أعضاء المجلس أمام رئيس المجلس أو نائب الرئيس بالإقليم السوري. 








المادة 62 




يجوز إعارة أعضاء مجلس الدولة للعمل بوزارات الحكومة ومصالحها والهيئات العامة وذلك بقرار يصدر من رئيس الجمهورية بعد موافقة المجلس الخاص وذلك بالشروط الآتية: 








1- أن يكون المرشح للإعارة قد أمضى في وظيفته بمجلس الدولة مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات. 








2- ألا تقل وظيفته عند الإعارة عن وظيفة نائب. 








3- ألا تقل الدرجة المالية للوظيفة المعار إليها عن درجة الوظيفة التي يشغلها. 




4- أن يكون نوع العمل في الوظيفة المعار إليها مما يكسب المعار خبرة في عمله بمجلس الدولة. 




ولا يجوز أن يزيد عدد المعارين من إحدى الوظائف عن ربع عددها ويجوز شغل وظيفة المعار بدرجتها ويكون شأنه خلال مدة الإعارة شأن المعارين للحكومات الأجنبية ويتقاضى مرتبه من الجهة المشار إليها. 




ويكون تعيين المعار بالإدارة اللازمة للتعيين في الوظيفة المعار إليها ولمدة محدودة فإذا عاد المعار إلى عمله بمجلس الدولة قبل نهاية هذه المدة يشغل الوظيفة الخالية من درجته أو يشغل درجته الأصلية بصفة شخصية على أن تسوى حالته في أول وظيفة تخلو من درجته. 








المادة 63 




لا يجوز الجمع بين إحدى وظائف مجلس الدولة ومزاولة التجارة أو أي عمل آخر لا يتفق مع كرامة الوظيفة واستقلالها. 








المادة 64 




أعضاء مجلس الدولة من درجة مستشار مساعد فما فوقها غير قابلين للعزل (للتسريح) ويكون النواب غير قابلين للعزل متى أمضوا ثلاث سنوات متصلة في وظيفتهم أو في وظيفة مماثلة لها يتمتع شاغلها بالضمانة عينها. 








ويسري بالنسبة إلى هؤلاء سائر الضمانات التي يتمتع بها القضاة وتكون لجنة التأديب والتظلمات هي الجهة المختصة في كل ما يتصل بهذا الشأن. 








ومع ذلك إذا اتضح أن أحدهم فقد الثقة والاعتبار اللذين تتطلبهما الوظيفة أحيل إلى المعاش بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بعد موافقة لجنة التأديب والتظلمات وبعد سماع أقوال العضو. 




أما من عدا هؤلاء من أعضاء المجلس فيكون فصلهم بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية وبعد موافقة اللجنة المشار إليها. 








المادة 65 




تنظم اللائحة الداخلية الأحكام الخاصة بتأديب أعضاء مجلس الدولة، والعقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها هي: 




الإنذار، اللوم، العزل 








المادة 66 



تشكل لجنة التأديب والتظلمات من أعضاء المجلس الخاص وتختص هذه اللجنة بتأديب أعضاء المجلس وبالفصل في طلبات إلغاء القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بشؤون أعضاء المجلس وفي طلبات التعويض المترتبة عليها مما يدخل أصلاً في اختصاص القضاء. 








وتفصل اللجنة فيما ذكر بعد سماع أقوال العضو والإطلاع على ما يبديه من ملاحظات وتصدر قراراتها بالأغلبية المطلقة إلا في حالة التأديب فتصدر قراراتها بأغلبية ثلثي أعضائها. 




ويكون قرار اللجنة في جميع ما تقدم نهائياً ولا يقبل الطعن بأي وجه من الوجوه أمام أية جهة. 








المادة 67 




حددت مرتبات أعضاء مجلس الدولة وفقاً للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون. 








المادة 68 




إذا استنفذ عضو المجلس الإجازات المرضية طبقاً للقانون ولم يستطع بسبب مرضه مباشرة عمله أحيل إلى المعاش بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بعد موافقة لجنة التأديب والتظلمات. 




ويجوز أن يكون طلب الإحالة إلى المعاش من العضو نفسه. 




وإذا كان قرار الإحالة إلى المعاش مبنياً على أسباب صحية جاز للجنة المشار إليها أن تزيد على مدة خدمة عضو المجلس المحسوبة في المعاش أو المكافأة مدة إضافية بصفة استثنائية على أن لا تجاوز هذه المدة الإضافية مدة الخدمة الفعلية ولا المدة الباقية لبلوغ السن المقررة للإحالة على المعاش ولا يجوز أن تزيد على ثماني سنوات ولا أن يكون من شأنها أن تعطيه حقاً في معاش يزيد على ثلاثة أرباع مرتبه ولا على 1080 جنيهاً في السنة. 




وإذا كان القرار مبنياً على أسباب أخرى جاز للجنة المشار إليها أن تزيد على مدة الخدمة مدة إضافية لا تزيد على سنتين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 69 




يحال أعضاء مجلس الدولة إلى المعاش بحكم القانون عند بلوغهم ستين سنة شمسية ولا تجوز إطالة مدة خدمتهم بعد ذلك. 








المادة 70 




لا يترتب على استقالة أعضاء مجلس الدولة سقوط حقهم في المعاش أو المكافأة ويسوى المعاش أو المكافأة في هذه الحالة وفقاً لقواعد المعاشات والمكافآت المقررة للموظفين المفصولين بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة أو الوفر. 








المادة 71 




يكون لرئيس مجلس الدولة سلطة الوزير المنصوص عليها في القوانين واللوائح بالنسبة إلى الموظفين والمستخدمين الإداريين والكتابيين، كما يكون لأمين عام المجلس بالنسبة إلى هؤلاء سلطة وكيل الوزارة أو رئيس المصلحة بحسب الأحوال. 








المادة 72 




يجوز تعيين الحاصلين على درجة الليسانس من إحدى كليات الحقوق بإحدى الجامعات بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة والحاصلين على هذه الدرجة من كليات أجنبية معترف بها مع شهادة المعادلة في الوظائف الإدارية ويلحق هؤلاء بالقسم القضائي أو القسم الاستشاري أو المكتب الفني. 




ويجوز أن يعين من هؤلاء في وظيفة مندوب بالمجلس من يظهر كفاية ممتازة في عمله ويحصل على المؤهلات اللازمة للتعيين في هذه الوظيفة. 








المادة 73 




يكون تعيين الموظفين الكتابيين بالمجلس بعد إجراء امتحان مسابقة يجريه المجلس للمرشحين طبقاً للنظام الذي تحدده اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس. 








المادة 74 




يجوز أن يندب من الوزارات موظفون للعمل في الوظائف الكتابية بالمجلس بالاتفاق بين الجهة المختصة وبين رئيس الدولة ويكون لأمين عام المجلس سلطات رئيس المصلحة بالنسبة لهؤلاء الموظفين أثناء مدة ندبهم. منتدى المحامون العرب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1 / 
يقصد بالتعابير التالية في مجال تطبيق هذا القانون ما يلي: 
أ- المجلس الأعلى: هو المجلس الأعلى لشركة الإنشاءات العامة المحدث بموجب هذا القانون. 
ب- الشركة: هي شخص اعتباري يتمتع باستقلال مالي وإداري ويمارس أعمال تنفيذ الإنشاءات لكل من القطاع العام والقطاع المشترك والقطاع التعاوني وترتبط بالمجلس الأعلى. 
ج- المكتب: هو مكتب لشؤون المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 2/ 
يشكل المجلس الأعلى برئاسة رئيس مجلس الوزراء وعضوية كل من نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء للشؤون الاقتصادية ووزراء الأشغال العامة والثروة المائية وسد الفرات ووزير الدولة للشؤون الاقتصادية ووزراء الأشغال العامة والثروة المائية وسد الفرات ووزير الدولة لشؤون التخطيط والمالية والمواصلات والإسكان والمرافق والنقل والكهرباء والمدراء العامين للشركات. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 3/ 
المجلس الأعلى هو السلطة المختصة بالإشراف على الشركات وتوجيهها ورسم السياسة التي تسير عليها لتحقيق الأغراض التي قامت من أجلها ويتمتع في سبيل ذلك بأوسع الصلاحيات ويتولى بصورة خاصة المهام والاختصاصات التالية: 
أ- دعم الشركات وتطويرها من حيث حجمها واختصاصها النوعي مما يؤهلها للقيام بتنفيذ الأعمال الإنشائية للاستثمارات الواردة في الموازنة العام للدولة وفي الخطط الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. 
ب- تحديد المشاريع التي يناط بالشركات تنفيذها وتوزيعها فيما بينها. 
ج- إقرار الخطط السنوية للشركات والموازنات التقديرية لهذه الخطط. 
د- التنسيق بين الشركات وتحديد سبل التعاون فيما بينها وحل كل ما ينشأ من خلافات فيما بينها أو بينها وبين الجهات التي تعود المشاريع إليها. 
هـ- إقرار نظام العاملين والنظام المالي ونظام العقود ونظام الحوافز وتصدر هذه الأنظمة بمراسيم خلال مدة أقصاها ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور هذا القانون 
و- أقرار الميزانية الختامية السنوية والحسابات الختامية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وتقويم أداء الشركات وإبراء ذمة أعضاء لجانها الإدارية وإقرار زيادة رأسمالها أو إنقاصه. 
يعتبر المجلس الأعلى بمثابة الهيئة العامة للمساهمين بالمعنى الوارد في قانون التجارة على أن ينضم إليه في هذه الحالة رئيس الهيئة المركزية للرقابة والتفتيش ورئيس الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية. 
تطبق فيما يتعلق بمسؤولية أعضاء اللجان الإدارية الأحكام الواردة في قانون التجارة بشأن أعضاء مجالس إدارة الشركات وذلك في كل ما لم ير د عليه نص صريح في هذا القانون. 
ز- إحداث فروع للشركات خارج القطر وإلغاؤها. 
ح- تأمين وتأهيل الكوادر اللازمة لهذه الشركات. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 4/ 
يمارس رئيس المجلس الأعلى الصلاحيات التالية: 
أ- إصدار النظام الداخلي والنظام المحاسبي ونظام التخزين والمستودعات. 
ب- تسمية أعضاء اللجان الإدارية للشركات. 
ج- تصديق عقود الخبراء والفنيين الذين تتجاوز أجورهم الراتب المقطوع للدرجة الأولى من المرتبة الأولى المحدد في قانون الموظفين الأساسي وفق المبادئ والأسس التي يقرها المجلس الأعلى. 
د- إيفاد العاملين في الشركات إلى خارج القطر بمهمات لصالح الشركات إذا تجاوزت مدة الإيفاد خمسة أيام. 
هـ- منح الخبراء والاختصاصيين مكافآت مستثناة من الحدود القصوى للتعويضات المنصوص عليها في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 
و- تسمية نواب المدير العام. 
ز- 1- نقل العاملين في دوائر الدولة ومؤسساتها وندبهم للعمل في هذه الشركات. 
ز- 2- نقل العاملين في الشركة وندبهم للعمل في شركة أخرى أو في دوائر الدولة ومؤسساتها. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 5/ 
أ- يحدث في رئاسة مجلس الوزراء مكتب لشؤون المجلس الأعلى يحدد ملاكه العددي بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء. 
ب- يتولى المكتب المهام التالية: 
1- دراسة مشاريع الخطط السنوية للشركات وبرامج تطويرها والتنسيق بين حجمها واختصاصها النوعي وحجم ونوع الأعمال الإنشائية للاستثمارات الواردة في الموازنة العامة للدولة وفي الخطط الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وتقديم المقترحات اللازمة لرئيس المجلس الأعلى قبل عرضها على المجلس. 
2- تقديم الدراسات عن الموضوعوات التي يطلبها رئيس المجلس الأعلى وعن المشاريع والتقارير الواردة من الشركات قبل عرضها على المجلس الأعلى وتقديم الاقتراحات بشأنها. 
3- إعداد جداول أعمال جلسات المجلس الأعلى وضبط هذه الجلسات وإعداد القرارات ومتابعة تنفيذها. 
ج- يتقاضى مدير المكتب تعويض تمثيل يحدد بقرار من رئيس المجلس الأعلى بما لا يتجاوز تعويض التمثيل المحدد للمديرين العامين للشركات. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 6/ 
أ- يتم إحداث شركات الإنشاءات العامة بمرسوم دون التقيد بالأصول والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في قانون التجارة وكذلك يتم دمجها أو تجزئتها أو إلغاؤها بمرسوم تحدد فيه كيفية الدمج أو التجزئة أو الإلغاء والنتائج المترتبة عليها. 
ب- يحدد في مرسوم إحداث الشركة اسمها ومركزها والغرض الذي أحدثت من أجله ورأسمالها والعناصر المكونة له. 
ج- تعتبر الشركة تاجرا في علاقاتها مع الغير وتمارس جميع النشاطات المترتبة على ذلك. 
د- تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على الشركات التي تحدث استنادا لأحكامه. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 7/ 
للشركة أن تتبع في سبيل تحقيق أغراضها الوسائل اللازمة لذلك ولها على الأخص ما يلي: 
أ- إنشاء فروع ومراكز ها داخل القطر وإلغاؤها. 
ب- عقد القروض مع الدولة والمؤسسات المالية والمصرفية الداخلية. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 8/ 
يتولى إدارة الشركة مدير عام ولجنة إدارية. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 9/ 
أ- يعين المدير العام للشركة بمرسوم يحدد فيه راتبه وتعويضاته. 
ب- تتألف اللجنة الإدارية للشركة على الشكل التالي: 
المدير العام (رئيسا) 
ثلاثة من نواب المدير العام والمديرين العاملين في الشركة (أعضاء) 
ممثل من العاملين في الشركة يسميه المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال (عضوا) 
ج- يصدر بتسمية اللجنة الإدارية قرار من رئيس المجلس الأعلى. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 10/ 
تختص اللجنة الإدارية للشركة بما يلي: 
أ- وضع مشروع الخطة السنوية للشركة ضمن إطار الخطة الخمسية للدولة وتقديمها إلى المجلس الأعلى لإقرارها. 
ب- اقتراح الموازنة التقديرية للشركة. 
ج- الالتزام بتنفيذ الإنشاءات لكل من القطاعين العام والمشترك وذلك ببدل يعادل قيمة الكلفة التقديرية التي يتم الاتفاق عليها فيما بين الجهة صاحبة المشروع والشركة مضافا إليها ربحا حده الأقصى 10% أما في حال الخلاف على قيمة الكشف التقديري بين الجهتين المذكورتين فتحدد قيمة الالتزام بالنسبة للقطاع العام من قبل رئيس المجلس الأعلى الذي يكون قراره في هذا الشأن قطعيا. 
د- تقديم تقرير سنوي إلى المجلس الأعلى حول نتائج أعمال السنة المالية المنصرمة مرفقا بالميزانية الختامية السنوية والحسابات الختامية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر للشركة. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 11/ 
يجوز للشركة تقديم عروض الأسعار والاشتراكات بالمناقصات والالتزام بموجب عقود بالتراضي من أجل تنفيذ الأشغال والإنشاءات. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 12/ 
يتمتع المدير العام للشركة في حدود القوانين والأنظمة بأوسع الصلاحيات في إدارة شؤون الشركة وهو مسؤول أمام المجلس الأعلى عن حسن سير العمل فيها ويتولى بصورة خاصة: 
أ- تنفيذ توصيات واقتراحات اللجنة الإدارية. 
ب- تطوير أساليب العمل في الشركة وتدعيم أجهزتها وممارسة حق التعيين والترفيع والنقل والندب بالنسبة للعاملين فيها وفق نظام العاملين وضمن حدود خطة اليد العاملة السنوية المعتمدة وحسب ما رصد لها من اعتمادات في الموازنة. 
ج- متابعة الرقابة الداخلية في الشركة. 
د- إيفاد العاملين في الشركة إلى خارج القطر بمهمات لصالح الشركة إذا لم تتجاوز مدة الإيفاد خمسة أيام. 
هـ- منح المكافآت الإنتاجية والتشجيعية في حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة لهذه الغاية في الموازنة التقديرية وفرض العقوبات بحق العاملين. 
و- تمثيل الشركة أمام القضاء والغير وله أن يوكل من يعتمده بذلك. 
ز- صلاحية عقد النفقات وأمر الصرف وله أن يعطي تفويضا لمن يعتمده بذلك ضمن الحدود والشروط التي يحددها. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 13/ 
يتكون رأسمال الشركات من: 
آ- قيمة الموجودات الثابتة فيها والاستثمارات الخاصة بها. 
ب- الأموال التي تخصصها الدولة لها. 
ج- نسبة 25% من أرباحها السنوية الإضافية. 
د- العناصر الأخرى التي تحدد في صك إحداثها. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 14/ 
تتكون السيولة المالية للشركات من: 
آ- الموارد الناجمة عن مختلف أوجه نشاطها. 
ب- السلف التي تدفعها الجهات المتعاقد معها. 
ج- القروض والتسهيلات الإئتمانية التي تحصل عليها. 
د- ما تخصصه الدولة لها من اعتمادات. 
هـ- احتياطاتها وأقساط استهلاك موجوداتها الثابتة. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 15/ 
تقوم الشركات باستخدام سيولتها المالية في: 
آ- تمويل خططها وتغطية نفقاتها وما تستلزمه طبيعة أغراضها. 
ب- توريد الفائض من مواردها إلى صندوق الدين العام. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 16/ 
تعمل الشركات بضمانة الدولة. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 17/ 
مع مراعاة أحكام قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية تعتبر أموال الشركات من أموال الدولة الخاصة. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 18/ 
آ- تعتبر مشاريع القطاعين العام والمشترك التي تقوم بتنفيذها هذه الشركات ذات نفع عام. 
ب- للشركات حق الاستملاك لتنفيذ مشاريعها وذلك وفق القوانين النافذة. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 19/ 
آ- يجوز للشركة استيفاء سلفة من الجهات التي تتولى التنفيذ لحسابها بنسبة 25% من قيمة العقد ولا يسقط استيفاء السلفة حق الشركة في الادعاء بارتفاع الأسعار الذي يقع بعد قبض السلفة. 
ب- لرئيس المجلس بقرار منه زيادة النسبة المذكورة إلى الحد الذي يمكن الشركة من توفير الآليات والمواد التي يتطلبها تنفيذ المشروع. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 20/ 
آ- السنة المالية للشركة هي السنة المالية للدولة للدولة ويجوز بقرار من المجلس الأعلى تحديد موعد آخر لبدء ونهاية السنة المالية لكل شركة حسب ما تستدعيه طبيعة فعاليتها. 
ب- تمسك حسابات الشركة وفق أسس المحاسبة التجارية والصناعية وتنظيم ميزانياتها على هذا الأساس. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 21/ 
1- تعفى الشركات من: 
آ- تقديم الضمانات المالية والكفالات التي تتطلبها الإدارات والهيئات والمؤسسات والشركات العامة والبلديات وجميع جهات القطاع العام وذلك بالنسبة للمناقصات التي تجريها الجهات المذكورة أو التعهدات التي تنفذها الشركات. 
ب- تقديم الكفالات والتأمينات القضائية التي يوجب القانون تقديمها أو إسلافها. 
ج- الرقابة المسبقة للجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية بالنسبة لنفقاتها وعقودها وصكوكها. 
د- تصديق مجلس الدولة بالنسبة للعقود والعمليات التي تجريها مع أي من الجهات العامة. 
هـ- ضرائب الدخل على أرباحها وضريبة ريع العقارات ورسم الحراسة عن ممتلكاتها ورسم الطابع المتوجبة عما تستورده لتحقيق مهامها سواء تم الاستيراد من قبلها مباشرة أو بواسطة إحدى جهات القطاع العام وتخضع للضرائب والرسوم عن مشترياتها المحلية ولا يستفيد من هذه الإعفاءات المتعدون الثانويون. 
2- يستثنى العاملون في هذه الشركات من أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 167 لعام 1963. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 22/ 
1- للشركات الحق باستيراد الآلات والأجهزة والأدوات والمواد اللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال التي تلتزم لها وذلك بطريقة مباشرة كما أن لها الحق بسحب البضائع من الجمارك فور وصولها لقاء تعهد بإبراز الوثائق الرسمية. 
2- يجوز بقرارات سنوية تصدر عن المجلس الأعلى إعفاء الشركات أو أي منها واستثناؤها في المجالات المبنية في الفقرة السابقة من: 
آ- إجازات الاستيراد بالنسبة للمستوردات. 
ب- تقييد الاستيراد وحصره ومنعه من أية جهة كانت. 
ج- أخذ الموافقة المسبقة من السلطات النقدية والمؤسسات المصرفية من أجل تحويل قيمة المستوردات بالقطع الحر من السوق الموازية شرط التقيد في المخصصات الواردة في الموارد النقدية السنوية. 
د- تصديق الفواتير التجارية للمستوردات في مجال التخليص على البضائع وتسديد القيمة. 
هـ- تقديم شهادات المنشأ بشرط التقيد بالأحكام الناظمة للمقاطعة. 
شرط النقل عن طريق المؤسسة العامة للنقل البحري. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 23/ 
آ- يطبق هذا القانون على الشركات القائمة التالية: 
- الشركة العامة لإنشاءات الري. 
- الشركة العربية السورية للتعمير. 
- شركة الأعمال الإنشائية. 
- الشركة العامة للبناء. 
- الشركة العامة لمشاريع المياه. 
- الشركة العامة للطرق. 
- الشركة العامة للأعمال الخرسانية. 
ب- تستمر اللجان الإدارية لهذه الشركات على القيام بالمهام المنوطة بها إلى أن تسمى لجان إدارية جديدة لها وفق أحكام هذا القانون. 
ج- إلى أن تصدر الأنظمة المنصوص عليها في المادتين 3 و4 من هذا القانون تبقى هذه الشركات خاضعة لأحكام الأنظمة النافذة لديها وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
د- يحتفظ العاملون المعينون في هذه الشركات قبل صدور هذا القانون بحقوقهم المكتسبة. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 24/ 
تلغى جميع النصوص المخالفة لهذا القانون. 
القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1976 المجلس الأعلى لشركات الإنشاءات العامة /مادة 25/ 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره. 
دمشق في 29/1/1396 و31/1/1976.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الأول: التعاريف / مادة 1 / 
يقصد بالتعابير الواردة أدناه المعاني المبينة جانب كل منها وذلك في تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام: 
1 ـ الوزير: هو الوزير المختص الذي تتبع له المؤسسات العامة والشركة العامة أو المنشأة ـ حسب الحال. 
2 ـ الجهة المتعاقدة: هي المؤسسة العامة أو الشركة العامة أو المنشأة التي تجري العقد. 
3 ـ عاقد النفقة: هو الشخص المحدد في المادة /32/ من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 18 تاريخ 15/2/1974. 
4 ـ الجهات العامة: هي الوزارات أو الإدارات والمؤسسات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية المحلية والبلديات والمصالح البلدية والشركات العامة والمنشآت والدوائر الوقفية، وسائر الجهات العامة الأخرى. 
5 ـ التعهد: هو الالتزام الذي يرتبط به المتعهد تجاه الجهة المتعاقدة. 
6 ـ المتعهد المرشح: هو من ترسو عليه المناقصة أو تتم الموافقة على عرضه في طلب عروض الأسعار أو يرتبط بعقد لم يستكمل أسباب تصديقه. 
7 ـ المتعهد: هو الشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذي يلتزم تجاه الجهة المتعاقدة بتقديم مواد أو إنجاز خدمات أو تنفيذ أشغال. 
8 ـ العقد: هو مجموعة الأحكام التي يرتبط بها كل من المتعهد والجهة المتعاقدة بما في ذلك دفاتر الشروط العامة والخاصة والمواصفات وسائر الجداول والمصورات والوثائق المتعلقة بالتعهد. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الأول: طرق تأمين احتياجات الجهة المتعاقدة/مادة 2/ 
آ ـ تعقد النفقات الناجمة عن تنفيذ الأشغال وتأمين الخدمات وشراء المواد وجميع الاحتياجات العائدة للجهة المتعاقدة بإحدى الطرق التالية: 
1 ـ الشراء المباشر. 
2 ـ الشراء بالعقد المباشر. 
3 ـ المناقصة. 
4 ـ طلب عروض أسعار. 
5 ـ العقد بالتراضي. 
6 ـ المسابقة. 
7 ـ التنفيذ بالأمانة. 
ب ـ مع مراعاة الأحكام الواردة في هذا الباب، يعود لعاقد النفقة تحديد طريقة تأمين الاحتياجات المطلوبة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الثاني: الشراء المباشر/مادة 3/ 
يتم تقديم المواد أو إنجاز الخدمات أو تنفيذ الأشغال بالشراء المباشر في الحالات التالية: 
آ ـ إذا كانت الاحتياجات المطلوب تأمينها تستند إلى تعرفة رسمية. 
ب ـ إذا كان الشراء من إحدى الجهات العامة. 
جـ ـ إذا كانت النفقة الواحدة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية، ويجوز رفع هذا السقف إلى خمسة عشر ألف ليرة سورية بموافقة الوزير. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الثاني: الشراء المباشر/مادة 4/ 
آ ـ يتم الشراء المباشر في الحالة (ج) من المادة السابقة عن طريق لجان الشراء المباشر. 
ب ـ يتم صرف النفقات الناجمة عن الشراء المباشر بالاستناد إلى الفاتورة الصادرة عن الجهة البائعة. على أن تصدق الفاتورة من لجنة الشراء المباشر المختصة بالنسبة للنفقات المشمولة بالحالة (ج) من المادة السابقة إشعاراً بأن المشتريات مطابقة للمواصفات المطلوبة وأن الأسعار الواردة في الفاتورة معتدلة ومطابقة للأسعار الرائجة. 
جـ ـ تشكل لجان الشراء المباشر بقرار من عاقد النفقة يحدد فيه عدد أعضاء كل لجنة ومهامها على أن لا يقل عدد الأعضاء عن ثلاثة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الثاني: الشراء المباشر/مادة 5/ 
آ ـ يجوز لعاقد النفقة الموافقة على تأمين بعض الاحتياجات التي لا يتجاوز قيمة كل منها 300 ل.س عن غير طريق الشراء المباشر وذلك في الحالات الضرورية التي يعود تقديرها إليه. 
ب ـ تصدق فواتير النفقات المعقودة وفق أحكام الفقرة (آ) السابقة من قبل عاقد النفقة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الثالث: الشراء بالعقد المباشر/مادة 6/ 
آ ـ العقد المباشر هو الاتفاق على تقديم المواد أو إنجاز الخدمات من الخارج بالاتصال المباشر بين المفوضين بإجراء التعاقد مع المتعهد بأية وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال على أن تعزز تلك الاتصالات بوثائق خطية فيما بعد يحدد فيها نوع الخدمات والمواد وأسعارها وكمياتها وطريقة التسليم ومكانه وشروطه وطريقة تأدية الالتزامات الناشئة عنه ومؤيدات التنفيذ وبوجه عام سائر ما يتعلق بموضوع العقد وكيفية تنفيذه والتزامات الطرفين. 
ب ـ يقتصر تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة على الحالات الضرورية التي يعود تقديرها لعاقد النفقة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 7/ 
آ ـ تتم المناقصة لتقديم المواد وإنجاز الخدمات وتنفيذ الأشغال متى جاوزت القيمة التقديرية الحدود المقررة للشراء المباشر وتتبع هذه الطريقة في كل الأحوال التي لم يرد في هذا النظام نص على الاستثناء منها. 
ب ـ تستند المناقصة إلى: 
1 ـ دفتر شروط عامة يصدر بقرار من الوزير بالاتفاق مع وزير المالية بما لا يخالف أحكام هذا النظام. 
2 ـ دفتر شروط خاصة (مالية وحقوقية وفنية) يتضمن المصورات والمواصفات والدراسات للمواد المطلوب تقديمها أو الخدمات المطلوب إنجازها أو الأشغال المطلوب تنفيذها ويصدق هذا الدفتر من عاقد النفقة. 
3 ـ لوائح ببنود التوريدات أو الأشغال المطلوب مع كمياتها المقدرة على أساس الوحدات المعتمدة ما لم يقرر عاقد النفقة خلاف ذلك. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 8/ 
آ ـ يعلن عن المناقصة قبل موعد إجرائها بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل بالنسبة للمناقصات الداخلية وخمسين يوماً على الأقل بالنسبة للمناقصات الخارجية. 
ب ـ ويجوز في الحالات التي تستوجب السرعة إنقاص هذه المهلة ويعود تقدير السرعة إلى عاقد النفقة على أن لا تقل في أي حال عن ثلاثة أيام بالنسبة للمناقصات الداخلية وعن خمسة عشر يوماً بالنسبة للمناقصات الخارجية. 
جـ ـ لا يدخل يوم الإعلان عن المناقصة كما لا يدخل يوم إجرائها ضمن المدة المذكورة. 
د ـ لا يجوز التعديل في دفاتر الشروط والمخططات وسائر الوثائق التي تبنى عليها المناقصة بعد إذاعة الإعلان عن المناقصة ما لم يعلن عنها مجدداً. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 9/ 
آ ـ تنشر إعلانات المناقصة في صحيفة يومية واحدة على الأقل ولمرة واحدة وفي نشرة إعلانات الدولة إن وجدت ـ كما تلصق نسخ عن هذه الإعلانات في لوحة إعلانات الجهة المتعاقدة وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يمكن عند الاقتضاء الإعلان عن المناقصة في الإذاعة والتلفزيون أو سائر وسائل الإعلام الأخرى كما يجوز تبليغ الجهات التي تهمها المناقصة وتبليغ البعثات والهيئات التجارية العربية المعتمدة في الخارج والبعثات الأجنبية المعتمدة في القطر صوراً عن الإعلان المتعلق بالمناقصات الخارجية وعن بعض وثائقها. 
ب ـ يجب أن يتضمن الإعلان عن المناقصة على الأقل البيانات التالية: 
1 ـ موضوع المناقصة. 
2 ـ مكان وزمان تقديم العروض وجلسة المناقصة. 
3 ـ التأمينات المؤقتة والنهائية المطلوبة. 
4 ـ الجهة التي يمكن شراء إضبارة المناقصة منها والحصول على جميع المعلومات والشروط المتعلقة بها. 
5 ـ مدة إنجاز التعهد. 
6 ـ المدة التي سيبقى صاحب العرض مرتبطاً خلالها بعرضه. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 10/ 
آ ـ يشترط فيمن يود الاشتراك في المناقصة ما يلي: 
1 ـ أن لا يكون محروماً من الدخول في المناقصات أو التعاقد مع الجهة المتعاقدة أو الجهات العامة. 
2 ـ أن يكون مسجلاً في السجل التجاري أو في إحدى الغرف التجارية أو الزراعية أو الصناعية حسب الحال بالنسبة للمشتركين من غير العرب السوريين أو الفلسطينيين المقيمين في سورية ويستثنى من ذلك المؤسسات الحكومية الخارجية ذات الصفة الحكومية. 
3 ـ أن لا يكون من العاملين في إحدى الجهات العامة. 
4 ـ أن لا يكون مشمولاً بأحكام مقاطعة إسرائيل. 
ب ـ يمكن أن ينص في دفتر الشروط الخاصة على اشتراط مؤهلات مالية وفنية ومهنية معينة بالراغبين في الاشتراك بالمناقصة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 11/ 
على من يود الاشتراك في المناقصة أن يقدم مع عرضه التأمينات المؤقتة المطلوبة وتحدد هذه التأمينات في دفتر الشروط الخاصة. 
ولا يشترط تقديم هذه التأمينات من قبل الجهات العامة ولا من قبل الجهات التي تعفى من ذلك بنصوص تشريعية خاصة ولا من المؤسسات الخارجية ذات الصفة الحكومية على أن ينص على ذلك في دفتر الشروط أو طلب العروض. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 12/ 
تقدم العروض ضمن ثلاث مغلفات مختومة وتوضع هذه المغلفات في مغلف رابع معنون باسم الجهة المحددة في الإعلان ويكتب عليه موضوع المناقصة والتاريخ المحددة لإجرائها. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 13/ 
آ ـ يحتوى المغلف الأول على الوثائق المشعرة بتوافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة /10/ من هذا النظام بالإضافة إلى التأمينات المؤقتة المطلوبة. 
ويحتوي المغلف الثاني على العرض الفني والمواصفات. 
أما المغلف الثالث فيحتوي على العرض المالي والتجاري مع جدول الأسعار الافرادية أو الإجمالية حسب الحال. 
ب ـ يعتبر العرض المقدم والموقع من قبل عدة أشخاص طبيعيين أو اعتباريين ملزماً للعارضين والموقعين عليه بالتكافل والتضامن تجاه الجهة المتعاقدة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 13/ 
آ ـ يحتوى المغلف الأول على الوثائق المشعرة بتوافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة /10/ من هذا النظام بالإضافة إلى التأمينات المؤقتة المطلوبة. 
ويحتوي المغلف الثاني على العرض الفني والمواصفات. 
أما المغلف الثالث فيحتوي على العرض المالي والتجاري مع جدول الأسعار الافرادية أو الإجمالية حسب الحال. 
ب ـ يعتبر العرض المقدم والموقع من قبل عدة أشخاص طبيعيين أو اعتباريين ملزماً للعارضين والموقعين عليه بالتكافل والتضامن تجاه الجهة المتعاقدة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 14/ 
على العارض أن يعين في عرضه موطناً مختاراً له في سورية. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 15/ 
على العارض أن يحدد في عرضه بصورة واضحة المدة التي يتعهد خلالها بتقديم المواد وإنجاز الخدمات أو تنفيذ الأشغال موضوع المناقصة ما لم تحدد من قبل الجهة المتعاقدة في دفتر الشروط ويمكن أن تعتبر مدة التسليم من العناصر الرئيسية في مقارنة العروض وتحدد طريقة احتساب مدة التسليم في دفاتر الشروط الخاصة. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 16/ 
آ ـ يرفض العرض في حال مخالفته لدفاتر الشروط العامة والخاصة. 
ب ـ يحق للجنة المناقصة إعطاء مهلة للعارضين لاستكمال النواقص الحاصلة في عروضهم باستثناء التأمينات المؤقتة والأسعار وجداول تحليل الأسعار إن كان من المشترط تقديمها مع العروض. 
كما يجوز للجنة المناقصة قبول العروض التي تتضمن تحفظات إذا وافق العارض في بداية جلسة المناقصة وقبل إعلان الأسعار على إلغاء تحفظاته والتقيد بأحكام دفاتر الشروط وثبت ذلك خطياً على عرضه. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 17/ 
آ ـ تقدم العروض إما مباشرة إلى الجهة المحددة في الإعلان أو ترسل إليها بالبريد المضمون على أن تصل إليها وتسجل في ديوانها في كلا الحالتين قبل نهاية الدوام الرسمي من اليوم المحدد لتقديم العروض الذي يجب أن يسبق التاريخ المحدد لافتتاح جلسة المناقصة. 
ب ـ لا يقبل من العارض إلا عرض واحد ـ ويعتبر العرض السابق في تسجيله في ديوان الجهة المختصة هو المعتمد ـ ولا يجوز استعادة العروض أو إكمالها أو تعديلها بعد تسجيلها في الديوان المذكور. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 18/ 
آ ـ تجرى المناقصة في الوقت والمكان المحددين لها في جلسة علنية يسمح بحضورها لجميع المتناقصين. 
ب ـ تفض لجنة المناقصة المغلف الأول وتدقق في محتوياته وتقرر قبول عروض من تتوافر فيهم الشروط المطلوبة للاشتراك في المناقصة واستبعاد عروض من لا تتوافر فيهم هذه الشروط وتعلن ذلك على الحضور ويعاد إليهم المغلفان الثاني والثالث دون فضهما كما تعاد إليهم الأوراق المثبتة المقدمة. 
جـ ـ إذا لم يتقدم سوى عارض واحد أو كان المقبول عرضاً واحداً تعاد المناقصة بعد الإعلان عنها مجدداً ويجوز للجهة المتعاقدة قبول العرض الوحيد في المرة الثانية. 
د ـ تفض اللجنة المغلفات التي تحتوي على العرض الفني والمواصفات وتعلن محتوياتها على الحضور وتستبعد العروض التي تتضمن تحفظات لم تنص دفاتر الشروط العامة أو الخاصة على جواز قبولها. 
هـ ـ في الحالات التي تستوجبها دراسة العروض وتدقيقها من الناحية الفنية يجوز للجنة المناقصة إرجاء البت في العروض إلى جلسة أخرى تحدد وتعلن على الحضور من العارضين ويؤجل فض المغلف الثالث المتضمن العرض المالي والتجاري إلى الجلسة التي تحددها لجنة المناقصة للبت في العروض. 
و ـ تصنف العروض المقبولة بترتيب أسعارها اعتباراً من السعر الأدنى ثم يعلن رئيس اللجنة اسم المتعهد المرشح الذي تقدم بالسعر الأدنى. 
ز ـ إذا تساوى عرضان أو اكثر في السعر الأدنى المقبول المعروض جرت مناقصة جديدة بين هؤلاء فقط في الجلسة نفسها وبطريقة الظرف المختوم وإذا تساوت الأسعار مرة ثانية فترفع النتيجة إلى عاقد النفقة لاختيار أحدهم. 
ح ـ تدون وقائع جلسة المناقصة بما فيها جميع الاعتراضات في محضر يوقع عليه جميع أعضاء لجنة المناقصة والحاضرين من العارضين ولا يعتد بامتناع المتعهد المرشح عن التوقيع ويعتبر هذا المحضر وثيقة رسمية. 
د ـ توقع كل الوثائق التي يتقدم بها العارضون من قبل أعضاء اللجنة فقط. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 20/ 
يجوز لعاقد النفقة أن يحدد مسبقاً السعر الأعلى الذي يمكن قبوله بنتيجة المناقصة ويوضع هذا السعر في مغلف مختوم بالشمع الأحمر ويفتح في جلسة المناقصة من قبل لجنة المناقصة ولا يعلن مضمونه على العارضين فإذا لم تقدم عروض تعادل هذا السعر أو تقل عنه يتوجب على اللجنة أن تطلب في هذه الجلسة تقديم أسعار جديدة في مغلفات مختومة في هذه الجلسة ولا يجوز تكرار هذا الإجراء وإذا كانت الأسعار الجديدة غير مساوية للأسعار المقدرة أو تزيد عنها بما يجاوز نسبة يحددها عاقد النفقة مسبقاً ومرفقة بالسعر الأعلى من القيمة الأعلى المقدرة أعلنت اللجنة فشل المناقصة. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 21/ 
يحق للجهة المتعاقدة تجزئة مواد المناقصة بين العارضين حسبما تراه ملائماً بحيث تجري إحالة جزء إلى متعهد دون أن يحق له الاعتراض شريطة أن ينص على ذلك في دفتر الشروط الخاصة. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 22/ 
آ ـ يصدق محضر المناقصة من عاقد النفقة ويجوز له أن يلغي نتائج المناقصة لأسباب مبررة خطياً تحفظ في إضبارة المناقصة وليس له في أي حال أن يعدل النتيجة التي توصلت إليها لجنة المناقصة. 
ب ـ تعرض المناقصة بعد ذلك على المراجع المختصة (إن وجدت) للنظر فيها وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 
جـ ـ لا يعتبر المتعهد المرشح متعهداً إلا عند استكمال إجراءات التصديق وتبليغه ذلك أصولاً لتنفيذ المتعهد وللجهة المتعاقدة العدول عن تنفيذ موضوع المناقصة في أي وقت قبل تبليغ المتعهد دون أن يكون له الحق في أي تعويض. 
د ـ إذا لم يجر تنظيم عقد بين الجهة المتعاقدة والمتعهد عقب تصديق المناقصة يعتبر محضر اللجنة بمثابة عقد بينهما بعد استكمال أسباب التصديق القانونية وفي حال عدم حضور المتعهد المرشح أو وكيله أو ممثله جلسة المناقصة أو عدم توقيعهم على محضرها فيبلغ المتعهد قبول تعهده إما بالبريد المسجل أو ببرقية يثبت مضمونها بكتاب مسجل ويعتبر التبليغ في هاتين الحالتين من تاريخ إيداع البريد المسجل أو إرسال البرقية أيهما أسبق. 
هـ ـ لا يجوز للجنة المناقصة أن تقبل أي كسر في الأسعار كما لا يجوز لعاقد النفقة أي كسر في الأسعار إلا ضمن الشرطين التاليين: 
1 ـ أن لا يقل مقدار التخفيض الناجم عن الكسر عن 10% من السعر الذي أحيلت بموجبه المناقصة على المتعهد المرشح. 
2 ـ أن يرفق العارض الذي يتقدم بالكسر مع عرضه التأمينات القانونية. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 23/ 
يبقى المتعهد المرشح مبدئياً مرتبطاً بعرضه طيلة المدة المحددة لهذا الارتباط في العقد أو دفاتر الشروط وإذا لم يبلغ أمر المباشرة خلال ذلك حق له خلال سبعة أيام تلي انتهاء المدة المذكورة أن يتخلى عن عرضه بكتاب خطي يسجل في ديوان الجهة المتعاقدة وإلا يتجدد حكماً ارتباطه بعرضه مدة أخرى تعادل المدة الأولى. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الرابع: المناقصة/مادة 24/ 
آ ـ تشكل لجنة المناقصة بقرار من عاقد النفقة على أن يكون من بين أعضائها أحد العاملين في الدائرة المالية لدى الجهة المتعاقدة. 
ب ـ تحدد بقرار من عاقد النفقة الوثائق التي تؤيد توافر الشروط المطلوبة للاشتراك في المناقصة وأسس تشكيل لجان المناقصة وسائر الأمور الأخرى المتعلقة بها. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الخامس: طلب عروض أسعار/مادة 25/ 
يلجأ إلى طلب عروض أسعار عندما يتعذر على الجهة المتعاقدة تحديد مواصفات أو شروط موحدة للمواد المطلوب تقديمها أو الأشغال المطلوب تنفيذها أو الخدمات المطلوب إنجازها وذلك للتمييز بين العرض واختيار أفضلها في ضوء الجودة والأسعار وسائر الشروط الأخرى. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الخامس: طلب عروض أسعار/مادة 26/ 
مع مراعاة الأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية تطبق على الشراء بطريقة طلب عروض أسعار أحكام البند (د) من المادة ( والبند (آ) من المادة (9) والمواد (10 ـ 11 ـ 14 ـ 15 ـ 17 ـ 19 ـ 20ـ 21) والبندين (ب و ج) من المادة (22) والمادتين (23 و 24) من هذا النظام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الخامس: طلب عروض أسعار/مادة 27/ 
آ ـ يتم طلب عروض الأسعار إما بواسطة الإعلان أو بكتب مسجلة أو بكليهما توجهها الجهة المتعاقدة إلى أكبر عدد من المتعهدين المختصين للإطلاع على دفاتر الشروط إن وجدت والتقدم بعروضهم ضمن المهل الواردة في المادة ( من هذا النظام مع مراعاة البند (آ) من المادة (9) في حال الإعلان. 
ب ـ يجب أن يتضمن طلب عروض الأسعار البيانات التالية على الأقل: 
1 ـ أنواع المواد أو الأشغال أو الخدمات المطلوبة. 
2 ـ تاريخ انتهاء فترة تقديم العروض وأسلوب تقديمها. 
3 ـ المدة التي سيبقى صاحب العرض مرتبطاً خلالها بعرضه. 
4 ـ المكان الذي تقبل فيه العروض. 
5 ـ طلب تفصيل العروض من حيث المواصفات والسعر وطريقة الدفع ومدة التسليم أو إنجاز الأعمال. 
6 ـ الشروط الأخرى التي ترى الجهة المتعاقدة ضرورة توفرها في العرض. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الخامس: طلب عروض أسعار/مادة 28/ 
آ ـ لا تقبل العروض التي تتضمن شروط معينة تخالف الشروط التي نص دفتر الشروط الخاصة على عدم جواز مخالفتها. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الخامس: طلب عروض أسعار/مادة 29/ 
آ ـ تتولى لجنة المناقصة التدقيق في العروض في جلسة سرية وتبدأ بفض المغلف الذي يحتوي على الأوراق المثبتة لتحديد العروض المقبولة وتنظم محضراً بوقائع اجتماعها. 
ب ـ تفض اللجنة المغلفات التي تحتوي على العروض الفنية للذين تقرر قبول عروضهم وتحال هذه العروض الفنية إلى لجنة أو لجان فنية يعينها عاقد النفقة لهذه الغاية لتقوم بتفريغ العروض في جداول خاصة ودراستها فنياً وإجراء المقارنة بينهما على أساس القيمة الفنية وضمانات الصنع والضمانة الأخرى المقدمة من العارضين ومدة التنفيذ وغير ذلك وبعد أن تتم الدراسة الفنية يجري فتح المغلفات التي تحتوي على العرض المالي والتجاري وتجري دراسة الأسعار ومقارنتها وتقدم اللجنة الفنية الدراسة الكاملة للنواحي المالية والفنية مع توصياتها إلى لجنة المناقصة. 
جـ ـ يمكن للوزير اعتماد مكتب خبرة استشاري داخلي أو خارجي لتولي مهام اللجنة الفنية أو بعض هذه المهام. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الخامس: طلب عروض أسعار/مادة 30/ 
آ ـ ترفع لجنة المناقصة إلى عاقد النفقة بناء على تقرير اللجنة أو اللجان الفنية رأيها بالعرض الأكثر ملاءمة لمصلحة الجهة المتعاقدة. 
ب ـ يصدر عاقد النفقة قراره باختيار العرض الأكثر ملاءمة لمصلحة الجهة المتعاقدة وفي حال عدم أخذه برأي لجنة المناقصة يكون قراره معللاً. 
جـ ـ تبلغ الجهة المتعاقدة صاحب العرض المقبول نهائياً قبول عرضه خلال فترة سبعة أيام من تصديقه من المراجع المختصة وذلك إما بالبريد المسجل أو ببرقية يثبت مضمونها بكتاب مسجل ويعتبر التبليغ جارياً في هاتين الحالتين من تاريخ إيداع البريد المسجل أو إرسال البرقية أيهما أسبق. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل السادس: المسابقة/مادة 31/ 
آ ـ يجوز للوزير المختص اللجوء إلى طريقة المسابقة لوضع دراسات أو مخططات لمشروع معين وذلك عندما تكون هناك أسباب مبررة تتطلب اللجوء إلى هذا الأسلوب. 
ب ـ يحدد في إعلان المسابقة جميع الأمور المتعلقة بها ولا سيما موضوعها وشروطها وكيفية انتقاء الفائزين بها وأسلوب عمل هيئة الانتقاء التي تتولى هذا الانتفاء والجوائز والمكافآت والامتيازات التي ستمنح للمتسابقين. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل السابع: العقد بالتراضي/مادة 32/ 
يجوز للجهة المتعاقدة إن تتعاقد بالتراضي مع من تختاره نتيجة الاتصالات المباشرة التي تجريها وفق الأحوال والقواعد المبينة في هذا الفصل. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل السابع: العقد بالتراضي/مادة 33/ 
آ ـ لا يجوز التعاقد بالتراضي إلا في الأحوال التالية: 
1 ـ عندما تكون المواد أو الخدمات أو الأشغال المطلوبة محصور صنعها أو اقتناؤها أو الاتجار بها أو تقديمها أو استيرادها بشخص معين أو شركة معينة أو جهة معينة أو عندما تكون أسعارها خاضعة لبورصة عالمية. 
2 ـ عندما تكون هناك أسباب فنية أو مالية أو عسكرية هامة أو اتفاقات اقتصادية تستوجب قيام جهة معينة بتقديم المواد أو عند إنجاز الخدمات أو تنفيذ الأشغال. 
3 ـ عندما تكون المواد أو الخدمات أو الأشغال المطلوبة تستهدف القيام بأبحاث أو تجارب مما يتطلب إتباع أسلوب معين في التنفيذ. 
4 ـ عندما تكون المواد أو الخدمات أو الأشغال المطلوبة قد طرحت بالمناقصة ـ أو بطلب عروض أسعار أو بمسابقة حسب الأصول المقررة في هذا النظام ولم يتقدم لها أحد من العارضين أو قدمت لها عروض غير ملائمة. 
5 ـ في شراء العقارات عندما لا يكون هناك نفع عام يجيز استملاكها. 
6 ـ في استئجار العقارات. 
7 ـ عندما يكون الأمر متعلقاً بتقديم مواد أو إنجاز خدمات أو تنفيذ أشغال بدلاً من المتعهد المقصر أو الناكل وعلى حسابه أو عند فسخ التعهد. 
8 ـ في عقود النقل وفي عقود التأمين على البضائع المشحونة. 
9 ـ في الحالات التي تستوجب سرعة مبررة عندما لا يمكن تقديم المواد أو إنجاز الخدمات أو تنفيذ الأشغال بالطرق الأخرى بالسرعة المطلوبة. 
10 ـ عندما يكون تنفيذ الأشغال أو إنجاز الخدمات أو تقديم المواد أو غيرها لصالح القوات المسلحة وتكون بهدف تأمين أغراض عسكرية يتعذر تحقيقها بالطرق الأخرى. 
11 ـ عندما يتم التعاقد مع المؤسسات العامة والشركات العامة أو المنشآت التابعة لها وذلك مع مراعاة البند /ب/ من المادة /3/ من هذا النظام. 
12 ـ عندما يكون تنفيذ الأشغال أو إنجاز الخدمات أو تقديم المواد استكمالاً لمشروع معين قيد التنفيذ بتعهد سابق إذا كانت هناك ضرورات فنية وواقعية تستدعي استمرار المتعهد في القيام بالأشغال الجديدة. 
13 ـ تقديم المواد وإنجاز الخدمات وتنفيذ الأشغال اللازمة لتنفيذ الأشغال بالأمانة. 
ب ـ يعود تقدير الأحوال المبينة في البند /أ/ السابق إلى عاقد النفقة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل السابع: العقد بالتراضي/مادة 34/ 
يكتفى في المتعاقدين بالتراضي أن لا يكونوا محرومين من التعاقد مع الجهة المتعاقدة أو مع الجهات العامة ويجوز طلب توافر كل أو بعض الشروط المبينة في المادة 10 من هذا النظام وطلب تقديم الوثائق المؤيدة لذلك. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل السابع: العقد بالتراضي/مادة 45/ 
آ ـ يعتبر العقد بالتراضي نافذاً اعتباراً من تاريخ تبليغ المتعهد أمر المباشرة بعد استكمال إجراءات التصديق وللجهة المتعاقدة العدول عن تنفيذ العقد في أي وقت قبل تبليغ المتعهد أمر المباشرة دون أن يكون له الحق في أي تعويض. 
ب ـ يظل المتعهد مرتبطاً بتعهده مع الجهة المتعاقدة وفقاً لأحكام المادة (23) من هذا النظام. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل السابع: العقد بالتراضي/مادة 46/ 
يجري التعاقد بالتراضي بأحد الأشكال التالية: 
آ ـ تنظيم عقد تذكر فيه الالتزامات والحقوق بصورة واضحة. 
ب ـ يتعهد أن يحرر على دفتر الشروط بأن يتضمن قبول المتعهد وفقاً للشروط الخطية المتفق عليها. 
جـ ـ بالمراسلة وفقاً للأصول التجارية عندما يتم التعاقد مع الأسواق الخارجية. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل السابع: العقد بالتراضي/مادة 37/ 
مع مراعاة الأحكام النافذة بشأن أصول إيفاد العاملين في الجهة المتعاقدة إلى خارج البلاد يجوز عند الضرورة التي يقدرها الوزير تأمين احتياجات الجهة المتعاقدة من الأسواق الخارجية بواسطة لجان تشكل لهذه الغاية بقرارات منه تحدد فيها مهام هذه اللجان وكيفية تأمين هذا الشراء وسائر الأحكام المتعلقة بذلك دون التقيد بأحكام هذا النظام على أن تصدق العقود وفقاً للأحكام النافذة إن وجدت. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الثامن: الأشغال بالأمانة/مادة 38/ 
آ ـ في كل مرة تقتضيها مصلحة الجهة المتعاقدة أو ضرورة السرعة أو استحالة تنفيذ الأشغال بواسطة متعهدين يمكن أن تنفذ هذه الأشغال بطريقة الأمانة على مسؤوليتها. 
ب ـ يصدر في الموافقة على تنفيذ الأشغال بالأمانة قرار من عاقد النفقة بناء على تقرير من الجهة المختصة يتضمن الأسباب الموجبة التي تبرر الأشغال بالأمانة ترفق به إضبارة المشروع كاملة مع كشف تقديري يتضمن أنواع الأعمال وأسعارها وغيرها من المستندات التوضيحية. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الثامن: الأشغال بالأمانة/مادة 39/ 
يعتبر قرار الموافقة على تنفيذ الأشغال بالأمانة إذناً ضمنياً بإجراء مناقصات أو تنظيم عقود جزئية بالتراضي أو القيام بالشراء المباشر لتقديم المواد وإنجاز الخدمات وتنفيذ الأشغال اللازمة للمشروع وذلك وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل التاسع: التأمينات والسلف/مادة 40/ 
آ ـ تحدد التأمينات المؤقتة لكل مناقصة أو طلب عروض أسعار بنسبة 5% من القيمة المقدرة من قبل الجهة المتعاقدة للتعهد أو مبلغ مقطوع كما تحدد التأمينات النهائية بنسبة 10% من قيمة العقد. 
ب ـ يجوز للجهة المتعاقدة بموافقة عاقد النفقة إنقاص نسبة التأمينات المؤقتة أو النهائية شريطة أن يذكر ذلك كله في دفتر الشروط الخاصة والإعلان. 
أما العقد المباشر والعقد بالتراضي فيترك للوزير طلب التأمينات التي يراها مناسبة حسب الحال. 
جـ ـ يكون أداء التأمينات المؤقتة أو النهائية إما نقداً يدفع في أحد صناديق الجهة المتعاقدة أو بشيك مقبول من المصرف المسحوب عليه أو كفالة أو حوالة مصرفية من أحد المصارف المقيمة ويجوز قبول الكفالات التجارية عند التعاقد مع الفنانين أو الفرق الفنية أو مع الذين يقدمون تصاميم وأعمال فنية تدخل في نطاق الإنتاج الفكري. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل التاسع: التأمينات والسلف/مادة 41/ 
آ ـ تعاد التأمينات المؤقتة إلى الذين لم تقبل عروضهم أما الذين لم ترس عليهم المناقصة أو طلب عروض الأسعار أو لم يجر التعاقد معهم فتعاد إليهم تأميناتهم المؤقتة فور إعلان النتائج. 
ب ـ تعاد التأمينات إلى أصحابها بعد الاستلام النهائي بالنسبة للتوريدات والخدمات أما بالنسبة للأشغال فتعاد التأمينات النهائية بعد الاستلام المؤقت وذلك كله إذا لم تكن قد قامت التزامات على المتعهد تستوجب حجز هذه التأمينات. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل التاسع: التأمينات والسلف/مادة 42/ 
على المتعهد المرشح تقديم التأمينات النهائية خلال مدة تحدد في دفتر الشروط الخاصة على أن لا تجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه خطياً القرار بإحالة التعهد عليه ويمكن اعتبار التأمينات المؤقتة المقدمة تأميناً نهائياً إذا قام المتعهد خلال هذه المدة بتسديد الفرق بين التأمينين في حال وجوده. 
وإذا كان التأمين المؤقت قد قدم على شكل كفالة مصرفية فيجب استبدالها بكفالة جديدة تعادل قيمة التأمينات النهائية ويعاد التأمين المؤقت للمتعهد بمجرد تقديمه التأمينات النهائية. 
وتحتفظ الجهة المتعاقدة بالتأمينات النهائية كضمان لحسن تنفيذ للالتزامات المترتبة عليه بموجب العقد المبرم مع ولاقتطاع غرامات التأخير وجميع التعويضات الناشئة عن العطل والضرر الذي يصيبها من جراء إخلال المتعهد بالتزاماته. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل التاسع: التأمينات والسلف/مادة 43/ 
يجوز منح سلف للمتعهدين وفقاً للأحكام القانونية النافذة بهذا الشأن إن نصت دفاتر الشروط الخاصة على ذلك. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 44/ 
تفرض على المتعهد الذي يتأخر في تقديم المواد أو تنفيذ الأشغال أو إنجاز الخدمات عن المدة المحددة لذلك غرامة التأخير المنصوص عليها في العقد أو دفتر الشروط ولو لم يلحق بالجهة المتعاقدة أي ضرر على أن لا تقل الغرامة اليومية عن (01%) (واحد بالألف) من القيمة الإجمالية وألا يزيد مجموع الغرامات للتعهد الواحد عن (20%) عشرين بالمائة من القيمة الإجمالية لهذا التعهد. 
ويجوز أن ينص في دفتر الشروط الخاصة أو العقد لبعض التعهدات ذات الطابع الخاص على غرامة تقل عن النسب المذكورة آنفاً كما يجوز للوزير أن يحدد بقرار منه العقود التي تستدعي ماهيتها الذاتية الإعفاء من الغرامة أو تحديدها بشكل آخر. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 46/ 
آ ـ 1 ـ لا يكون المتعهد مسؤولاً عن التأخير الواقع بسبب من الجهة المتعاقدة أو الجهات العامة الأخرى. 
2 ـ يعفى المتعهد من غرامات التأخير إذا كان ضحية خالصة لقوة قاهرة لا يد له فيها وذلك عن المدة التي تأخر فيها بسبب تلك القوة القاهرة. 
3 ـ يعفى المتعهد من تنفيذ التعهد إذا أضحى أمام استحالة مطلقة تحول دون قيامه بتنفيذ أحكام التعهد وكان ذلك غير ناجم عن تقصيره وراجعاً إلى ظروف خارجة تماماً عن إرادته. 
4 ـ إذا طرأت ظروف أو حوادث استثنائية عامة لم يكن في الوسع توقعها وترتب على حدوثها أن تنفيذ التعهد وأن لم يصبح مستحيلاً صار مرهقاً بحيث يهدده بخسارة فادحة كان للمتعهد الحق بطلب تعويض عادل. 
ب ـ 1 ـ يكون البت في الحالة الواردة في البند (1) من الفقرة (آ) من هذه المادة من حق الجهة المتعاقدة بموافقة الوزير حصراً. 
2 ـ أما في الحالات التي تنطبق على البنود (2، 3، 4) من الفقرة (آ) من هذه المادة فيجري البت فيها بطريق التحكيم إن لم تجر تسويتها وفق نظام التسويات المنصوص عليه في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 18 تاريخ 15/2/1974 ويجوز في التحكيم الداخلي أن يكون المحكمون مفوضين بالصلح. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 47/ 
آ ـ يحق لعاقد النفقة أن يقرر سحب تنفيذ التعهد من المتعهد وتنفيذه على حسابه في الحالات التالية: 
1 ـ عند عدم مباشرة المتعهد بتنفيذ التعهد في الوقت المحدد لذلك وفق أحكام العقد أو دفاتر الشروط. 
2 ـ عندما يجاوز مقدار كميات المواد المرفوضة نهائياً ثلث الكمية المتعاقد عليها أو ثلثي أي جزء منها إذا نص العقد على تسليمها مجزأة على دفعات متتالية. 
3 ـ إذا ثبت للجهة المتعاقدة ارتكاب المتعهد أعمال الغش أو التلاعب أو الرشوة. 
4 ـ إذا أخل المتعهد بالتزاماته أو امتنع عن إصلاح خطئه خلال المدة التي تحددها الجهة المتعاقدة. 
5 ـ إذا أخل المتعهد ببرنامج العمل الموضوع بحيث يخشى أن لا ينجز في موعده إذا كان هناك ضرورة فنية أو اقتصادية لإنجازه في هذا الموعد أو كان من المنتظر أن تجاوز غرامة التأخير النسبة المحددة في المادة 43 من هذا النظام أو جاوزتها فعلاً. 
6 ـ إذا أعلن المتعهد عجزه عن الاستمرار في تنفيذ التعهد. 
ب ـ ينذر المتعهد بسحب تنفيذ التعهد لمرة واحدة لمدة تحدد في الإنذار قبل سحب التعهد في البنود 1 ـ 2 ـ 3 ـ 4 ـ 5 من الفقرة السابقة وللمتعهد أن يقدم اعتراضاته للجهة المتعاقدة خلال هذه المدة وفي جميع الأحوال يبقى المتعهد مسؤولاً عن التنفيذ خلال مدة الإنذار. 
جـ ـ يحق للوزير بناء على اقتراح المدير العام الرجوع عن هذا الإجراء إذا قدم المتعهد الضمانات الكافية لحسن تنفيذ التعهد وكان في ذلك مصلحة الجهة المتعاقدة ما لم يكن قد أعطى أمر المباشرة بالتنفيذ لمتعهد جديد. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 48/ 
آ ـ يحق للجهة المتعاقدة عند سحب تنفيذ التعهد أو عند نكول المتعهد أن تقوم بشراء المواد أو إنجاز الخدمات أو تنفيذ الأشغال على حسابه وفق ما يلي: 
1 ـ بطريقة المناقصة في الحالات الاعتيادية. 
2 ـ بطريقة الأمانة أو بالتراضي عند فشل المناقصة أو عندما تكون هناك ضرورات فنية أو اقتصادية تستدعي إنجاز الأعمال عن غير طريق المناقصة. 
ب ـ يعلم المتعهد بالإجراءات المتخذ وفقاً للفقرة /آ/ في هذه المادة. 
جـ ـ إذا نجم وفر في الأسعار نتيجة تنفيذ التعهد وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة /آ/ من هذه المادة كان هذا الوفر حقاً للجهة المتعاقدة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 49/ 
ينص دفتر الشروط العامة على الأحوال التي يمكن فيها تدخل الجهة المتعاقدة في تدعيم ورشات المتعهد على نفقته أو مشاركته في إدارتها كما ينص على كيفية محاسبته وكيفية ممارسة هذه السلطة في الأحوال المذكورة. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 50/ 
إذا طرأ بعد تقديم العرض وطيلة المدة المحددة في العقد لتنفيذه ارتفاع في الأسعار جعل تنفيذ الالتزام كلياً أو جزئياً مرهقاً وتقدم المتعهد بطلب إلى الجهة المتعاقدة تراعي لجنة التحكيم أحكام القوانين والأعراف التجارية وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 43 من هذا النظام وعلى أن يتحمل المتعهد الزيادة الناجمة عن ارتفاع الأسعار إذا كانت لا تتجاوز 15% من قيمة التعهد. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 51/ 
إذا طرأ بعد تقديم العرض هبوط في الأسعار تتمتع الجهد المتعاقدة بنفس الحقوق التي يتمتع بها المتعهد وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل العاشر: مؤيدات التنفيذ/مادة 52/ 
يعتبر التعهد مفسوخاً حكماً في الحالات التالية: 
آ ـ وفاة المتعهد إذا كانت مؤهلاته الشخصية محل اعتبار في التعاقد وإذا لم تكن محل اعتبار فلا يفسخ التعهد لهذا السبب إلا إذا رأت الجهة المتعاقدة أن خلف المتعهد لا تتوافر فيهم الضمانات الكافية لحسن تنفيذ العمل ولا يترتب على الفسخ في هذه الحالة تعويض لأي من المتعاقدين وتعاد التأمينات إلى الخلف إذا لم تكن قد تحققت على التعهد التزامات تستدعي الاحتفاظ بها. 
ب ـ إفلاس المتعهد. 
جـ ـ التصفية القضائية إلا أنه يحق للجهة المتعاقدة الموافقة على استمرار المتعهد بتنفيذ التزاماته إذا سمحت المحكمة بذلك. 
د ـ في حال ثبوت مخالفة المتعهد لأحكام البند 4 من الفقرة آ من المادة 10 من هذا النظام وفي هذه الحالة تصادر التأمينات دون الإخلال بحق الجهة المتعاقدة في ملاحقته بالتعويضات الناجمة عن الأضرار التي لحقت بها بنتيجة هذا الفسخ. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الحادي عشر: أحكام مختلفة/مادة 53/ 
آ ـ يتم استلام المواد أو الخدمات أو الأشغال في الحالات التي تتطلب ذلك من قبل لجان خاصة تؤلفها الجهة المتعاقدة وينص دفتر الشروط العامة على كيفية تأليف هذه اللجان وكيفية ممارسة أعمالها. 
ب ـ يحدد دفتر الشروط الخاصة الضمانات اللازمة لمطابقة المواد المقدمة أو الخدمات المنجزة أو الأشغال المنفذة لشروط التعهد ويتم الاستلام إن اقتضى الأمر في هذه الحالات على مرحلتين: الاستلام المؤقت والاستلام النهائي: كما ينص دفتر الشروط المذكور على الحقوق والالتزامات المتقابلة في كل من هاتين المرحلتين. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الحادي عشر: أحكام مختلفة/مادة 54/ 
آ ـ يجوز لعاقد النفقة زيادة الكميات المتعاقد عليها أو إنقاصها وذلك بنفس الشروط والأسعار الواردة في العقد دون حاجة إلى عقد جديد وتحدد نسبة الزيادة أو النقص في دفاتر الشروط الخاصة أو في العقد على أن لا يتجاوز هذه النسبة عن 25% من القيمة الإجمالية لكل من عقود الأشغال والخدمات وتوريدات المواد. 
ب ـ يجوز أن يعطى المتعهد في حال الزيادة مدة إضافية تتناسب مع طبيعة ومقدار الزيادة وذلك من أجل هذه الزيادة فقط. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الحادي عشر: أحكام مختلفة/مادة 55/ 
آ ـ يحرم من التعاقد مع الجهة المتعاقدة بقرار معلل من الوزير المتعهد الذي يثبت سوء نيته أو عدم كفاءته أثناء تعهدات الجهة المتعاقدة ويكون هذا الحرمان مؤقتاً لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات أما الحرمان من التعاقد مع الجهات العامة جميعها فيتم بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير. 
ب ـ يجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء أو الوزير ـ حسب الحال ـ إعادة النظر في القرارات المتخذة بموجب الفقرة السابقة بعد مرور سنة واحدة على الأقل. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الحادي عشر: أحكام مختلفة/مادة 56/ 
أ ـ يخضع المتعهد في كل ما لم ينص عليه العقد إلى أحكام دفاتر الشروط العامة والخاصة ويعتبر عرض المتعهد وجميع المستندات والوثائق الملحقة به جزءاً لا يتجزأ من العقد كما يعتبر المتعهد بمجرد توقيعه العرض مطلعاً على جميع المستندات الآنفة الذكر ومتفهماً لها. 
ب ـ لا يجوز تضمين العقود شروط تخالف أحكام هذا النظام ودفتر الشروط العامة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الحادي عشر: أحكام مختلفة/مادة 57/ 
على المتعهد أن يتقدم بجميع طلباته الناجمة عن حوادث مفاجئة أو أحوال طارئة أو قوة قاهرة أثناء تنفيذ التعهد أو عن أعمال يعتبرها أنها ليست مشمولة بالتعهد (بما في ذلك طلبات تمديد مدة التعهد) إلى الجهة المتعاقدة خلال مدة خمسة عشر يوماً تبدأ من تاريخ وقوع السبب المؤدي إلى التأخير أو إلى الطلب الذي تقدم به وأن يشرح الأسباب الداعية لتقديم طلباته ويعتبر عدم تقديم المتعهد للطلب خلال مدة الخمسة عشر يوماً المذكورة إسقاطاً لحقه في الاعتراض ولا سيما الاعتراض على الغرامات التي تترتب من جراء تأخير التنفيذ. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثاني: الأحكام الناظمة للمشتريات/الفصل الحادي عشر: أحكام مختلفة/مادة 58/ 
يجوز النص في العقد على اللجوء إلى التحكيم وفقاً للقواعد والشروط المحددة فيه. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثالث: الأحكام الناظمة للبيع/مادة 59/ 
يتم بيع الخدمات والمنتجات والأشغال والتجهيزات والسلع، سواء بالمفرق أو نصف الجملة والجملة بإحدى الطرق التالية: 
1 ـ البيع المباشر. 
2 ـ البيع بالعقد المباشر. 
3 ـ البيع بالارتباط. 
4 ـ البيع بالمزايدة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثالث: الأحكام الناظمة للبيع/مادة 60/ 
يتم البيع بالطريق المباشر إذا كانت المبيعات تستند إلى تعرفة محددة وفقاً لنظام العمليات. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثالث: الأحكام الناظمة للبيع/مادة 61/ 
آ ـ يتم البيع بالعقد المباشر بالاتصال المباشر بين المفوضين بإجراء البيع والمشترين بأية وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال أو بطلب عروض على أن تعزز الاتصالات المباشرة بوثائق خطية فيما بعد. 
ب ـ يحدد في عقد البيع المباشر نوع الخدمات والمنتجات والأشغال والتجهيزات والسلع وأسعارها وكمياتها وطريقة التسليم ومكانه وشروطه وكيفية تأدية الالتزامات الناشئة عنه ومؤيدات التنفيذ، وبوجه عام سائر ما يتعلق بموضوع العقد والتزامات الطرفين. 
جـ ـ تحدد الحالات التي يتم فيها البيع بالعقد المباشر وشروطه وإجراءاته في نظام العمليات. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثالث: الأحكام الناظمة للبيع/مادة 62/ 
آ ـ يتم البيع بالارتباط عندما يحدد للتسليم مواعيد آجلة وشروط تتعلق بنوع البضاعة وشكلها. 
ب ـ يحدد نظام العمليات الحالات والقواعد والشروط التي يتم بموجبها البيع بالارتباط. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثالث: الأحكام الناظمة للبيع/مادة 63/ 
آ ـ يتم البيع بالمزايدة في إحدى الحالتين التاليتين: 
1 ـ في بيع الموجودات الثابتة. 
2 ـ في الحالات الأخرى التي يقرر فيها عاقد النفقة اللجوء إلى المزايدة. 
ب ـ تكون المزايدة إما علنية أو بالظرف المختوم. 
جـ ـ يحدد نظام العمليات الشروط اللازمة للاشتراك في المزايدة والوثائق المشعرة بتوافر هذه المزايدة وقوامها وسائر الأمور المتعلقة بالمزايدة. 

نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثالث: الأحكام الناظمة للبيع/مادة 64/ 
يتم إيجار العقارات التي تجيز أنظمة الجهة المتعاقدة تأجيرها بالعقد بالتراضي فيما إذا كان الريع السنوي للعقار المؤجر لا يتجاوز 10000 ليرة سورية وبالمزايدة إذا جاوز ذلك الريع المبلغ المذكور. 
نظام العقود منشآت /الباب الثالث: الأحكام الناظمة للبيع/مادة 65/ 
يتم البيع أو الإيجار للجهات العامة أما بالبيع المباشر أو بالعقد المباشر أو بالبيع بالارتباط حسبما هو محدد في نظام العمليات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يرسم ما يلي 

مادة 1 - تعتبر آثارا الممتلكات الثابتة والمنقولة التي بناها أو صنعها أو أنتجها أو كتبها أو رسمها الإنسان قبل مائتي سنة ميلادية أو مائتين وست سنوات هجرية ويجوز للسلطات الأثرية أن تعتبر من الآثار أيضا الممتلكات الثابتة أو المنقولة التي ترجع إلى عهد احدث إذا رأت أن لها خصائص تاريخية أو فنية أو قومية ، ويصدر بذلك قرار وزاري 

مادة 2 - تتولى السلطات الأثرية في الجمهورية العربية السورية المحافظة على الآثار كما تتولى وحدها تقرير أثرية الأشياء والمباني التاريخية والمواقع الأثرية وما يجب تسجيله من آثار 

ويعنى تسجيل أثر ما إقرار الدولة بما يمثله من أهمية تاريخية أو فنية أو قومية وعملها على صيانته وحمايته ودراسته والانتفاع به وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون 

مادة 3 - الآثار نوعان 

آثار ثابتة وآثار منقولة 

أ - الآثار الثابتة هي الآثار المتصلة بالأرض مثل الكهوف الطبيعية أو المحفورة التي كانت مخصصة لحاجات الإنسان القديم والصخور التي رسم أو حفر عليها الإنسان القديم صورا أو نقوشا أو كتابات وكذلك أطلال المدن والمنشآت المطمورة في بطون التلال المتراكمة والأبنية التاريخية المنشأة لغايات مختلفة كالمساجد والكنائس والمعابد والقصور والبيوت والمشافي والمدارس والقلاع والحصون والأسوار والملاعب والمسارح والخانات والحمامات والمدافن والقنوات المشيدة والسدود وأطلال تلك المباني وما اتصل بها كالأبواب والنوافذ والأعمدة والشرفات والأدراج والسقوف والأفاريز والتيجان والأنصاب والمذابح وشواهد القبور 

ب - الآثار المنقولة هي التي صنعت لتكون بطبيعتها منفصلة عن الأرض أو عن المباني التاريخية والتي يمكن تغيير مكانها بالمنحوتات والمسكوكات والصور والنقوش والمخطوطات والمنسوجات والمصنوعات مهما كانت مادتها والغرض من صنعها ووجوه استعمالها 

ج - تعتبر بعض الآثار المنقولة آثارا ثابتة إذا كانت أجزاء من آثار ثابتة أو زخارف لها ويعود تقدير ذلك للسلطات الأثرية 

مادة 4 - تعتبر جميع الآثار الثابتة والمنقولة والمناطق الأثرية الموجودة في الجمهورية العربية السورية من أملاك الدولة العامة ويستثنى من ذلك 

أ - الآثار الثابتة التي يثبت أصحابها ملكيتهم لها أو تصرفهم بها بوثائق رسمية 

ب - الآثار المنقولة التي سجلت من قبل مالكيها لدى السلطات الأثرية 

ج - الآثار المنقولة التي لا ترى السلطات الأثرية ضرورة لتسجيلها 

مادة 5 - للسلطات الأثرية إجلاء الأفراد والهيئات الذين يشغلون أبنية تاريخية أو مناطق أثرية تملكها الدولة ولها في حالات استثنائية يقدرها مجلس الآثار أن تمنح الذين شغلوا هذه الأماكن قبل صدور هذا القانون تعويضا عن إجلائهم أو عن منشآتهم المستحدثة وتقدر هذا التعويض لجنة خاصة تؤلف بمرسوم جمهوري 

مادة 6 - أن ملكية الأرض لا تكسب صاحبها حق التصرف بالآثار الثابتة أو المنقولة التي قد توجد على سطحها أو في باطنها كما لا تخوله حق التنقيب عن الآثار فيها 

مادة 7 - يحظر أتلاف الآثار المنقولة أو الثابتة أو تحويرها أو إلحاق الضرر بها أو تشويهها بالكتابة أو الحفر عليها أو تغيير معالمها أو فصل جزء منها،كما يحظر إلصاق الإعلانات أو وضع اللافتات في المناطق الأثرية وعلى الأبنية التاريخية المسجلة 

مادة 8 - يتعين عند وضع مشروعات تخطيط المدن والقرى أو توسيعها أو تجميلها وما شابه ذلك المحافظة على المناطق الأثرية والأبنية التاريخية الموجودة فيها ، ولا يجوز إقرار هذه المشروعات إلا بعد أخذ موافقة السلطات الأثرية عليها ، كما لا يجوز تعديلها بعد إقرارها إلا بعد موافقة هذه السلطات 

مادة 9 - على الوزارات والإدارات واللجان المختصة عند تنظيم المدن والقرى التي توجد فيها مناطق أثرية أو أبنية تاريخية أو تحسينها أو تجميلها وإزالة الشيوع منها أن تراعى حقوق الارتفاق التي تضعها السلطات الأثرية المنصوص عليها في المادتين13 و 14 من هذا القانون وعليها كذلك أن تنص عنها في قرارات التنظيم 

مادة 10 - لا يجوز للبلديات أن تمنح رخص البناء والترميم في الأماكن القريبة من المواقع الأثرية والأبنية التاريخية إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة السلطات الأثرية لتضمن إقامة المباني الحديثة على النسق الذي تراه ملائما للطابع الأثرى 

مادة 11 - على السلطات الأثرية بالاتفاق مع الإدارات المختصة بمسح الأراضي أو تحديدها وتحريرها أن تحدد المناطق والمباني والتلال الأثرية على الخرائط والمستندات المساحية 

مادة 12 - على السلطات الأثرية أن تعمل في حدود ما ترسمه الاتفاقات والمعاهدات وتوصيات المؤسسات الدولية على استعادة الآثار المهربة إلى خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية وأن تساعد كذلك على إعادة الآثار الأجنبية المهربة بشرط المعاملة بالمثل 



الفصل الثاني – الآثار الثابتة 

مادة 13 - للسلطات الأثرية أن تعين ما يجب أن يحافظ عليه من مناطق أثرية أو أبنية تاريخية أو أحياء قديمة وذلك لحمايتها وتأمين صيانتها بسبب اجتماع خصائص فنية أصيلة فيها أو دلالتها على عصر ما أو لاقترانها بذكريات تاريخية هامة 

وعلى هذه السلطات أن تعمل على تسجيلها في سجل المناطق الأثرية والأبنية التاريخية وذلك بعد موافقة مجلس الآثار وصدور قرار وزاري بالتسجيل ويمكن أن يشمل القرار مجموعة أحياء أو مبان أو حيا أو مبنى واحدا أو جزءا منهما وينص في قرار التسجيل على حقوق الارتفاق التي تترتب على العقارات المجاورة فإذا كان قد سبق تسجيل الأثر ولم تكن حقوق الارتفاق على العقارات المجاورة قد عينت فيصدر بها قرار وزاري لاحق وتبلغ هذه القرارات إلى المالكين أو المتصرفين والى السلطات الإدارية والبلدية ذات العلاقة والى الدوائر العقارية كيما تسجلها في السجل العقاري 

مادة 14 - تتضمن حقوق الارتفاق إيجاد حرم غير مبني حول المناطق الأثرية والمباني التاريخية وتحديد طراز الأبنية الجديدة أو المجددة وارتفاعاتها ومواد بنائها وألوانها لتكون المنشآت الجديدة منسجمة مع المنشآت القديمة ويشمل ذلك عدم فتح نوافذ أو شرفات على المباني التاريخية أو المناطق الأثرية إلا بترخيص من السلطات الأثرية 

مادة 16 - المناطق الأثرية والأبنية التاريخية التي سجلت قبل نفاذ هذا القانون يبقى تسجيلها صحيحا 

مادة 17 - يجوز بقرار من وزير الثقافة والإرشاد القومي بناء على اقتراح مجلس الآثار شطب تسجيل منطقة أثرية أو بناء تاريخي ، وينشر القرار في الجريدة الرسمية ويثبت في سجل الآثار 

مادة 18 - تبقى المباني التاريخية المسجلة التي لا تملكها الدولة تحت يد مالكيها والمتصرفين بها ، على أنه لا يجوز لهم استخدامها في غير الغاية التي أنشئت من أجلها وللسلطات الأثرية أن تسمح باستعمالها لغايات إنسانية أو ثقافية 

مادة 19 - للبلديات ولوزارة الأوقاف وغيرها من الوزارات وللطوائف والجمعيات وللأشخاص الطبيعيين والمعنويين أن يتنازلوا عن ملكية عقاراتهم الأثرية والتاريخية إلى السلطات الأثرية بطريق الهبة أو البيع أو الاستبدال لقاء قيمة رمزية أو يضعوها تحت تصرف هذه السلطات لأجل طويل 

مادة 20 - للسلطات الأثرية حق استملاك أي مبنى تاريخي أو منطقة أثرية وذلك وفقا لأحكام قانون الاستملاك ويقرر التعويض عن الاستملاك بصرف النظر عن القيمة الأثرية والفنية والتاريخية للأبنية والمناطق المستملكة ولهذه السلطات أن تستملك المباني أو الأراضي المجاورة أو المضافة للآثار الثابتة المسجلة بقصد تحرير هذه الآثار وإظهار معالمها 

مادة 21 - تتبع المناطق الأثرية والأبنية التاريخية المسجلة التي تملكها الدولة للسلطات الأثرية وهى لا تباع ولا تهدى وللسلطات الأثرية حق استثمارها 

مادة 22 - السلطات الأثرية وحدها هي التي تقوم بصيانة وترميم الآثار الثابتة المسجلة للمحافظة عليها والإبقاء على معالمها وزخارفها ولا يحق للمالك أو المتصرف الاعتراض على ذلك 

أما الإصلاحات والترميمات الناشئة عن الأشغال والاستثمار فيقوم بها المالك أو المتصرف بموافقة السلطات الأثرية وتحت إشرافها على أن يتحمل نفقاتها وتنفق السلطات الأثرية من ميزانيتها على ترميم وإصلاح المناطق الأثرية والمباني التاريخية المسجلة على أن تتحمل وزارة الأوقاف أو الهيئات الدينية نصف تكاليف ترميم وإصلاح الأبنية الأثرية المسجلة العائدة لها ، كما يجوز للسلطات الأثرية أن تسهم بجزء من نفقات إصلاح المباني التاريخية التي يملكها الأفراد وعلى هؤلاء تحمل باقي النفقات 

مادة 23 - لا يجوز لمالك أحد الآثار الثابتة المسجلة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون أن يقوم بهدمه أو نقله كله أو بعضه أو ترميمه أو تجديده أو تغييره على أي وجه بغير ترخيص سابق من السلطات الأثرية ويكون أجراء الأعمال التي يرخص بها تحت أشراف السلطات الأثرية وعند مخالفة ذلك تقوم السلطات الأثرية بإعادة البناء التاريخي إلى ما كان عليه وتستوفى من المخالف نفقة ذلك فضلا عن العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 24 - لا يجوز وضع حقوق ارتفاق جديدة على الممتلكات الأثرية والتاريخية الثابتة المسجلة بعد تسجيلها ، كما لا يجوز إسناد أي بناء جديد إلى هذه الممتلكات ، ويجبر المخالف على إزالة ما استحدث وإعادة المكان إلى ما كان عليه على نفقته وتحت أشراف السلطات الأثرية أو تقوم هذه السلطات بذلك بنفسها وتستوفى النفقات اللازمة علاوة على العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون 

مادة 25 - لا يجوز أن تكون الأرض الأثرية المسجلة مستودعا للأنقاض أو للأقذار كما لا يجوز أن يقام فيها بناء أو مقبرة أو وسائل للري أو أن يحفر أو يغرس فيها أو يقطع منها شجر أو غير ذلك من الأعمال التي يترتب عليها تغير في معالم تلك الأرض بدون ترخيص من السلطات الأثرية وأشرافها ويحظر استعمال أنقاض الأبنية التاريخية المتهدمة والخرائب الأثرية أو أخذ أتربة أو أحجار من المناطق الأثرية دون ترخيص رسمي من هذه السلطات 

مادة 26 - تمنع إقامة الصناعات الثقيلة والخطرة والمنشآت الحربية في حدود نصف كيلو متر من الممتلكات الأثرية والتاريخية الثابتة المسجلة 

مادة 27 - على كل من أكتشف أثرا ثابتا أو اتصل به خبر الاكتشاف أن يبلغ في خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من حدوث الاكتشاف أقرب سلطة حكومية إليه وعلى هذه السلطة أن تحيط السلطات الأثرية علما بذلك فورا ، وإذا رأت السلطات الأثرية الاحتفاظ بالأثر الثابت المكتشف فعليها أن تسجله وإلا فلها أن تنقل منه ما ترى نقله إلى متاحفها ثم تعيد الأرض إلى صاحبها ، وفى كلا الحالتين يستحق المكتشف مكافأة مناسبة تقدرها السلطات الأثرية بناء على تقرير لجنة المبايعات الأثرية،وإذا زادت المكافأة على ألف ليرة سورية تؤخذ موافقة مجلس الآثار 

مادة 28 - على كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يشغل بناء تاريخيا أو منطقة أثرية أن يسمح لموظفي الآثار بالدخول للتفتيش عليه ودراسته ورسمه وتصويره 

مادة 29 - إذا أراد مالك أحد الآثار الثابتة المسجلة بيعه أو رهنه فعليه أن ينص في العقد على أن عقاره مسجل وأن يخبر السلطات الأثرية بذلك خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ توقيع العقد النهائي ويعاقب المخالف بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون 



الفصل الثالث-الآثار المنقولة 

مادة 30 - لا يجوز بيع ولا إهداء الآثار المنقولة التي تملكها الدولة وتحفظها في متاحفها ويجوز بيع ما يمكن الاستغناء عنه من الآثار المنقولة لكثرة وجود ما يماثلها وذلك بمرسوم جمهوري بعد موافقة مجلس الآثار 

مادة 31 - أ - يجوز تبادل بعض الآثار المنقولة أو ما يتصل بالآثار الثابتة التي لها ما يماثلها والتي يمكن الاستغناء عنها مع المتاحف والمؤسسات العلمية ، كما يجوز إعارة هذه الآثار إلى المتاحف والمؤسسات المنوه عنها لمدة محدودة إذا كانت هناك فائدة من المبادلة أو الإعارة 

ب - تتم المبادلة أو الإعارة بمرسوم بعد موافق مجلس الآثار . وتكون الإعارة لمدة معنية تحدد في مرسوم الإعارة 

مادة 32 - للهيئات والأشخاص حق اقتناء الآثار المنقولة والاحتفاظ بها على أن تعرض على السلطات الأثرية لتسجيل الهام منها ، ويعد حائز الأثر المسجل مسؤولا عن المحافظة عليه وعدم أحداث أي تغيير فيه فإذا تعرض الأثر للضياع أو التلف وجب على المقتنى أخطار السلطات الأثرية في الحال ، أما الأثر غير الهام فيسمح لصاحبه بالتصرف فيه بموجب تصريح خاص تعطيه السلطات الأثرية على أن تنظم قواعد التسجيل وعدمه بقرار وزاري 

مادة 33 - على إدارة الجمارك عرض الآثار المستوردة من الخارج على السلطات الأثرية بغية تسجيل الهام منها وتصبح كالآثار المنقولة وتخضع لأحكام هذا القانون 

مادة 34 - يجوز انتقال ملكية الآثار المنقولة المسجلة بناء على موافقة مسبقة من السلطات الأثرية و يجب على البائع إبلاغ السلطات الأثرية اسم المالك الجديد ومحل أقامته من واقع هويته الشخصية وذلك خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ انتقال الملكية وإذا كان المالك الجديد أجنبيا وكان يرغب في تصدير الأثر إلى الخارج فلا يتم عقد التنازل إلا بعد حصوله على ترخيص التصدير 

مادة 35 - على كل من يعثر مصادفة على أثر منقول أن يخبر بذلك اقرب سلطة إدارية إليه خلال 24 ساعة ، وعليه أن يحافظ على الأثر حتى تتسلمه السلطات الأثرية ، وعلى السلطة الإدارية أن تخبر فورا السلطات الأثرية بالعثور على الأثر ، ولهذه السلطات أن تقرر إذا كانت تود إضافة الأثر إلى المجموعات الأثرية في متاحفها أو تركه في حيازة من عثر عليه وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الأخبار 

أ - فإذا قررت السلطات الأثرية الاحتفاظ بالأثر فعليها أن تدفع إلى من عثر عليه مكافأة نقدية ملائمة لا تقل عن جوهر الأثر إذا كان من المعادن الثمينة أو الأحجار الكريمة بصرف النظر عن قدمه وصنعته وقيمته الأثرية ، وتقدر السلطات الأثرية هذه المكافأة بناء على اقتراح لجنة المبايعات الأثرية وموافقة مديرية التفتيش وإذا زادت المكافأة على ألف ليرة سورية تؤخذ موافقة مجلس الآثار 

ب - أما إذا قررت السلطات الأثرية ترك الأثر في حيازة من عثر عليه فعليها أن تسجله وتعيده إليه مع بيان كتابي يحتوى على رقم السجل 

مادة 36 - على كل من علم باكتشاف أثر منقول أو بوجود أثر لم يسجله صاحبه أن يخبر السلطات الأثرية بذلك ولهذه السلطات أن تمنح المخبر مكافأة مناسبة 

مادة 37 - للسلطات الأثرية أن تشترى أي اثر منقول من الآثار المسجلة التي تكون في حيازة الأشخاص وما تعتبره في عداد الآثار المنقولة من أجزاء الآثار الثابتة التي لم تعد تخص بناء تاريخيا أو موقعا أثريا شريطة أن يثبت من تكون في حيازته أنها غير منتزعة من أي بناء تاريخي أو موقع أثرى مسجل ، وللسلطات الأثرية أن تستملك هذه الآثار إذا كان للدولة مصلحة في اقتنائها وذلك بقرار من ووزير الثقافة والإرشاد القومي بناء على اقتراح السلطات الأثرية ، ولهذه السلطات أن تقترح قيمة التعويض الذي يمنح لمالك الأثر على أن يقرر ذلك مجلس الآثار ويصبح قراره نهائيا إذا لم يعترض عليه مالك الأثر خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إبلاغه القرار بكتاب مسجل ، ويكون الاعتراض أمام المحكمة البدائية المختصة التي تنظر فيه على وجه السرعة ويكون قرارها قطعيا 

مادة 38 - للسلطات الأثرية أن تطلب من الحائزين على الآثار المسجلة أي اثر كان بقصد دراسته أو رسمه أو تصويره أو اخذ قالب له أو عرضه مدة مؤقتة في أحد المعارض،على أن تعيده لصاحبه سالما فور الانتهاء من العمل الذي طلب من أجله 

مادة 39 - لا يجوز إصلاح أو ترميم الآثار المنقولة المسجلة الموجودة في حيازة الهيئات أو الأفراد إلا بترخيص من السلطات الأثرية وتحت أشرافها ويجوز لهذه السلطات أن تقوم بأعمال الإصلاح والترميم لقاء أجر ويحق لمجلس الآثار أني يعفى مالك الأثر من كل هذا الأجر أو من بعضه 

مادة 39 مكرر - لا يجوز نسخ أو تقليد الآثار القديمة ويمكن لمن يرغب في صنع قوالب ونماذج لبعض الآثار القديمة أن يقوم بذلك بعد الحصول على موافقة السلطات الأثرية وتحدد هذه السلطات في موافقتها الشروط اللازمة لكل عمل على حدة 

مادة 40 - لا يجوز نقل الآثار من مكان إلى آخر دون تصريح من السلطات الأثرية وعلى هذه السلطات أن تقدم خبرتها لنقل هذه الآثار بالطرق الفنية ويشترط بشأن حيازة الآثار ونقلها في النطاق الجمركي المحدد أصولا تنظيم المستندات الجمركية التي تقضي بها النصوص النافذة ويخضع نقل الآثار عبر القطر العربي السوري إلى موافقة مسبقة من السلطات الأثرية 




الفصل الرابع – التنقيب عن الآثار 

مادة 41 - يقصد بالتنقيب عن الآثار جميع أعمال الحفر والسبر والتحري التي تستهدف العثور على آثار منقولة أو غير منقولة في باطن الأرض أو على سطحها أو في مجارى المياه أو البحيرات أوفى المياه الإقليمية 

مادة 42 - السلطات الأثرية وحدها صاحبة الحق في القيام بأعمال الحفر أو السبر أو التحري في الجمهورية العربية السورية ولها أن تجيز للهيئات والجمعيات العلمية والبعثات الأثرية التنقيب عن الآثار بترخيص خاص وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون ، ولا يجوز لأي فرد أن يقوم بالتنقيب عن الآثار في أي مكان ولو كان ملكا له 

مادة 43 - للسلطات الأثرية أو للهيئة أو الجمعية أو البعثة التي يرخص لها بالتنقيب أن تنقب في أملاك الدولة وأملاك الأفراد أو الهيئات على أن تعاد الأملاك التي لا تخص الدولة إلى حالتها التي كانت عليها إذا لم تشأ السلطات الأثرية امتلاكها وأن يعوض القائم بالتنقيب أصحابها عما يلحقهم من أضرار ، ويجرى تحدد هذا التعويض بعد انتهاء موسم التنقيب بقرار من وزير الثقافة والإرشاد القومي بناء على اقتراح لجنة يشكلها لهذا الغرض 

مادة 44 - لا تمنح تراخيص الحفر للهيئات العلمية والجمعيات والبعثات إلا بعد التأكد من مقدرتها وكفاءتها من الوجهتين العلمية والمالية على أن تعامل كلها معاملة واحدة 

مادة 45 - يجب أن يتضمن ترخيص التنقيب البيانات التالية 

أ - صفة الهيئة أو الجمعية العلمية أو البعثة وخبرتها السابقة وعدد أفرادها ومؤهلاتهم 

ب - الموقع الأثرى المراد التنقيب فيه مصحوبا بخريطة تبين حدود منطقة التنقيب 

ج - برنامج التنقيب وتوقيته 

ويمكن أن تتضمن شروطا أخرى ويوقع على ترخيص التنقيب وزير الثقافة والإرشاد القومي والمدير العام للآثار والمتاحف 

مادة 46 - على الهيئات والجمعيات والبعثات المصرح لها بالتنقيب 

أ - العناية بتصوير ورسم الموقع الأثرى وكل ما يكشف عنه من آثار حسب المقاييس المتعارف عليها وإعداد مجموعة من السلبيات عن أعمال التنقيب الهامة والآثار المكتشفة على نفقة السلطات الأثرية ولهذه السلطات أن تطلب على نفقتها أيضا نسخة مما يكون قد أعد من أشرطة سينمائية 

ب - العناية بتسجيل الآثار المكتشفة يوما بعد يوم في سجل خاص تقدمه السلطات الأثرية ويعاد السجل إلى السلطات المذكورة في نهاية الموسم 

ج - عدم إزالة أي جزء من المباني الأثرية إلا بعد موافقة السلطات الأثرية 

د - القيام بما تحتاجه الآثار المكتشفة من حفظ وعناية أولية 

هـ - تزويد السلطات الأثرية بأنباء أعمال التنقيب في فترات متقاربة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما ولهذه السلطات حق نشر هذه الأنباء ولا يجوز للبعثة أو الجمعية أو الهيئة المرخصة أن تذيع شيئا من أخبار التنقيب قبل إبلاغ السلطات الأثرية 

و - تقديم تقرير موجز في نهاية كل موسم مصحوبا بحافظة صور على نسختين تتضمن صورا لجميع ما كشف من آثار مع شرح موجز لكل صورة 

ز - تقديم تقرير علمي مفصل صالح للنشر عن نتائج التنقيب في مدة لا تجاوز السنة من نهاية كل موسم 

ح - قبول ممثل عن السلطات الأثرية وتمكينه من التعاون والإشراف التام على أعمال التنقيب وعلى ما يكشف عنه من آثار واطلاعه كذلك على سجل الآثار، ودفع ما يستحقه هذا الممثل من تعويضات إضافية بموجب القوانين المرعية 

ط - دفع أجور الحراس الذين تعينهم السلطات الأثرية لحراسة منطقة التنقيب طوال مدة الترخيص ويمكن أن تعفى البعثات من هذه النفقة في حالات يرجع تقديرها للسلطات الأثرية 

ي - تسليم جميع ما يكشف عنه من آثار منقولة في نهاية كل موسم إلى السلطات الأثرية وتحمل نفقة تغليفها ونقلها إلى المكان الذي تعينه هذه السلطات على ألا تنقل من منطقة التنقيب إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة السلطات الأثرية 

مادة 47 - على الهيئات والجمعيات العلمية والبعثات المرخص لها بالتنقيب أن تسمح بزيارة ممثلي السلطات الأثرية كلما أرادوا ذلك كما عليها أن تسمح بزيارة علماء الآثار بشرط أن يحافظوا على حقوق الملكية العلمية للمنقبين 

مادة 48 - إذا خالفت الهيئة أو الجمعية أو البعثة المرخص لها بالتنقيب أي شرط من الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة46 فللسلطات الأثرية وقف أعمال التنقيب فورا حتى تزال المخالفة وإذا رأت هذه السلطات أن المخالفة جسيمة فلها أن تلغى الترخيص بقرار وزاري 

مادة 49 - إذا توقفت الهيئة أو الجمعية أو البعثة عن التنقيب خلال موسمين في سنتين متتاليتين دون عذر تقبله السلطات الأثرية فلوزير الثقافة والإرشاد القومي أن يلغي الترخيص كما له أن يمنح الترخيص بالتنقيب في المنطقة نفسها لأية هيئة أو جمعية أو بعثة أحرى 
مادة 50 – للسلطات الأثرية أن توقف أعمال التنقيب إذا رأت ما يستدعى سلامة البعثة على أن يصدر بذلك قرار وزاري 

مادة 51 - على الهيئة أو الجمعية أو البعثة المنقبة أن تنشر النتائج العلمية لتنقيباتها خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء أعمالها وإلا جاز للسلطات الأثرية أن تقوم بذلك بنفسها أو تسمح به أو ببعضه لأي فرد أو هيئة أخرى،ولا يكون للجهة المنقبة حق الاعتراض على السلطات الأثرية أو المكلف من قبلها بالنشر 

مادة 52 - جميع الآثار المكتشفة التي تعثر عليها الهيئة أو الجمعية أو البعثة المنقبة هي ملك للدولة ولا يجوز التنازل عنها للبعثة أو الجمعية أو الهيئة المنقبة وخاصة ما يمكن أن يؤلف منها مجموعات تامة مثل حضارات البلاد وتاريخها وفنونها وصناعاتها ، ومع هذا يجوز للسلطات الأثرية أن تمنح الهيئة أو الجمعية أو البعثة المنقبة بعض الآثار المنقولة التي لها ما يماثلها فيما كشف عنه في نفس منطقة التنقيب وذلك للدعاية خارج البلاد للحضارات التي ازدهرت في أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية ورغبة في تشجيع الباحثين الأجانب على الدراسات الأثرية وتيسيرها لهم، على أن يكون هذا المنح بعد تقديم التقرير العلمي المفصل المشار إليه في الفقرة (ز) من المادة 46 وعلى الهيئة أو الجمعية أو البعثة المنقبة أن تعرض الآثار الممنوحة لها خلال سنة على الأكثر في أحد المتاحف العامة أو الملحقة بالمعاهد العملية 

مادة 53 - للسلطات الأثرية أن تتعاون مع الهيئات العلمية وبعثات التنقيب في إجراء بعض التنقيبات الأثرية على أن تحدد شروط هذا التعاون من النواحي العلمية والفنية والمالية في تراخيص التنقيب أو في اتفاقات خاصة 

مادة 54 - يجوز للسلطات الأثرية أن تقوم بالتنقيب بناء على طلب بعض الأفراد في المناطق الأثرية غير المسجلة التي يختارها هؤلاء على أن يكون ذلك على نفقتهم الخاصة دون أن يكون لهم أي تدخل في أعمال التنقيب وعلى هذه السلطات أن تمنحهم مكافأة مادية مناسبة إذا أدى التنقيب إلى الكشف عن آثار هامة 

مادة 55 - يجوز للسلطات الأثرية أن تقوم بمفردها أو بالاشتراك مع هيئة علمية بإجراء تنقيبات أثرية في بعض البلاد العربية والأجنبية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس – العقوبات 

مادة 56 - يعاقب بالاعتقال من خمس عشرة سنة إلى خمس وعشرين سنة وبالغرامة من خمسمائة ألف ليرة سورية إلى مليون ليرة كل من هرب الآثار أو شرع في تهريبها . 

مادة 57 – يعاقب بالاعتقال من عشر سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة وبالغرامة من مائة ألف ليرة سورية إلى خمسمائة ألف ليرة كل من : 
أ – سرق أثراً ثابتاً أو منقولاً : 
ب – أجرى التنقيب عن الآثار خلافاً لأحكام هذا القانون ويعاقب بالحد الأقصى للعقوبة إذا أدى التنقيب إلى إلحاق ضرر جسيم بالأثر . 
ج – أتجر بالآثار 
مادة 58 – يعاقب بالاعتقال من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات وبالغرامة من خمس وعشرين ألف إلى خمسمائة ألف ليرة سورية كل من : 
أ – خرّب أو أتلف أو هدم أو طمس أثراً ثابتاً أو منقولاً ويعاقب بالحد الأقصى للعقوبة إذا وقع الفعل في ملك الدولة . 
ب – صنع قطعة أو قطعاً تشوه الحقائق التاريخية أو أسبغ عليها الصفة الأثرية ، ويعاقب بعقوبة الاتجار بالآثار من قام ببيعها على أنها أثرية وتصادر القطع المصنّعة أو المباعة والأدوات والآلات المستعملة في التصنيع وتسلّم إلى السلطات الأثرية . 
مادة 59 – يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة من ألف ليرة إلى عشرة آلاف ليرة كل من : 
أ - خالف أحكام المواد " 24 – 25 – 26 " من هذا القانون . 
ب – كل من عدّل في بناء عقار أثري دون موافقة السلطات الأثرية أو بنى على موقع أثري مسجّل . 
ج – خالف الشروط وحقوق الارتفاق المفروضة على العقارات والأراضي المجاورة للمباني التاريخية والمناطق الأثرية . 
مادة 60 – مع مراعاة أحكام المادة " 58 " من هذا القانون يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة من ألف ليرة سورية إلى عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية كل من أضر أو حوّر أو رسم بغير إذن أثراً ثابتاً أو منقولاً . 
مادة 61 – يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنتين وبالغرامة من خمسمائة ليرة سورية إلى خمسة آلاف ليرة كل من خالف أحكام المواد " 27 – 29 – 35 " . 
مادة 62 – يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة من ألف ليرة سورية إلى خمسة آلاف ليرة كل من : 
أ شوّه أثراً بالحفر أو بالكتابة أو بالدهان أو بغير ذلك من الوسائل . 
ب خالف أحكام المواد " 28 – 34 – 38 " . 
ج – اقتنى آثاراً غير مسجلة يتوجب تسجيلها . 
د – نقل آثاراً من مكان إلى آخر دون ترخيص . 
هـ - أخذ أنقاضاً أو أحجاراً أو أتربة من مكان أثري دون ترخيص . 
و – استخدم المباني التاريخية المسجلة في غير الغاية التي أنشئت من أجلها دون ترخيص . 
ز – خالف أي حكم آخر من أحكام هذا القانون . 
مادة 63 – يعاقب بعقوبة الفاعل كل من يدخل في اختصاصهم القانوني حماية الآثار أو ضبط الجرائم الواردة في هذا القانون إذا اطّلعوا أو أخبروا بوقوع إحدى هذه الجرائم ولم يتخذوا الإجراءات اللازمة لضبطها . 
مادة 64 – لا تخل الأحكام السابقة بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر مضافاً إليها الغرامات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 
مادة 65 – تقضي المحكمة على المخالف في جميع الأحوال بإزالة أسباب المخالفة ورد الشيء إلى أصله في مدة تعينها له ، فإن لم يفعل قامت بذلك السلطات الأثرية على نفقته . 

مادة 66 - يصادر كل أثر منقول خالف صاحبه أحكام المواد " 32، 35، 40، 42 " 

مادة 67 - كل أثر يصادر أو يضبط بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون يسلم فورا إلى السلطات الأثرية 

مادة 68 - عند تعذر مصادرة أو ضبط الآثار المهربة أو المسروقة أو التي عثر عليها نتيجة التنقيب غير المرخص به أو عند إتلافها يغرم الفاعل قيمة هذه الآثار في ضوء تقدير السلطات الأثرية وذلك إضافة للعقوبات المنصوص عنها في هذا القانون 




الفصل السادس - أحكام متفرقة 

مادة 69 – يترتب على السلطات الأثرية أن تعطي إجازة تصدير للأشياء التالية : 
أ – الآثار التي تقرر تبادلها مع المتاحف والهيئات العلمية خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية . 
ب – الآثار التي تخصص لهيئة أو جمعية أو بعثة علمية أثر تنقيبات رسمية قامت بها . 
وتعفى الآثار المبيّنة في الفقرتين السابقتين من رسوم التصدير . 

مادة 70 – تخضع الآثار المنوي تصديرها للإجراءات التالية : 
1- إذا جاوزت قيمة الأثر أو الآثار المقترح تصديرها خمسمائة ليرة سورية وجب الحصول على موافقة مجلس الآثار بناء على اقتراح المدير العام للآثار والمتاحف . 
2- إذا جاوزت قيمة الأثر أو الآثار المقترح تصديرها خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية وجب الحصول على موافقة وزير الثقافة والإرشاد القومي بناء على اقتراح مجلس الآثار . 
وفي كلتا الحالتين تعرض الآثار على لجنة المبايعات الأثرية لتقدير قيمتها الحقيقية . 

مادة 71 – إذا وافقت السلطات الأثرية على تصدير أثر ما توجب على طالب التصدير أن يدفع رسم تصدير يحدد مقداره كما يلي : 
10 % من قيمة الأثر الذي لا تتجاوز قيمته المقدرة مائتي ليرة سورية . 
20 % من قيمة الأثر الذي تتجاوز قيمته المقدرة فوق مائتي ليرة سورية حتى 2000 ليرة سورية . 
40 % من قيمة الأثر الذي تتجاوز قيمته المقدرة 2000 ليرة سورية 
تعتبر القيمة التي يعينها المصدّر في طلبه أساساً في استيفاء الرسم إلا إذا تبين للسلطات الأثرية وجود تفاوت ظاهر بين القيمة المذكورة والقيمة الحقيقية للأثر ، وفي هذه الحالة يستوفى الرسم بنسبة القيمة التي تقدرها السلطات الأثرية . 

مادة 72 – تعفى من رسوم التصدير الآثار المعينة في الفقرتين " 2-3 " من المادة 69 من هذا القانون . 

مادة 73 – على طالب إجازة التصدير أن يقوم على نفقته بتغليف الآثار المرخص بتصديرها وعلى السلطات الأثرية أن تختمها بالرصاص وتلصق عليها كشفاً رسمياً يبيّن فيه رقم إجازة التصدير وتاريخها . 

مادة 74 - على مصدر الآثار أن يبرز رخصة التصدير إلى موظفي ا لجمارك والبريد والأمن وغيرهم من المسؤولين لدى كل طلب وعلى هؤلاء الموظفين مصادرة كل أثر لا يحمل صاحبه إجازة تصدير بموجب ضبط رسمي وتسليم المصادرات إلى السلطات الأثرية . 

مادة 75 وحتى مادة 83 مكرر ملغاة بالقانون رقم 1 تاريخ 28/2/1999 

مادة 84 - يعتبر من موظفي الضابطة العدلية لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له المدير العام للآثار والمتاحف ومديرو الإدارات والمفتشون ومساعدوهم ومحافظو المتاحف ومساعدوهم ومراقبوا الآثار 
ولحراس الآثار ورؤسائهم نفس السلطات التي لأفراد الشرطة فيما يتعلق بواجباتهم 

مادة 85 - للسلطات الأثرية الحق في حالات التعديات الواردة في المواد " 4 و 18 و 23 و 24 و 25 و 26" من هذا القانون على المناطق الأثرية والمباني التاريخية أن تقوم بالطرق الإدارية بإزالة هذه التعديات على نفقة المخالف ، بمجرد إثباتها في محاضر رسمية يحررها موظفو الآثار ورجال الإدارة،فضلا عن العقوبات الأخرى المنصوص عليها 

مادة 86 - للسلطات الأثرية أن تمنح من يصادر أثرا أو يعاون على مصادرته من موظفي الشرطة والجمارك والآثار مكافأة مناسبة لا تتجاوز 20 % من ثمنه 

مادة 87 - توزع الغرامات الناتجة عن الأحكام القضائية على الشكل التالي 

أ - 50% للخزينة 

ب - 20% للمخبرين 

ج - 20% للمصادرين 

د - 10% للموظفين الذين اسهموا في تنفيذ أحكام المصادرات 

وفى حالة عدم وجود مخبرين تعود حصصهم إلى الخزينة 

مادة 88 - يلغى المرسوم التشريعي رقم 89 المؤرخ في 30/6/1947 المتعلق بالآثار القديمة وجميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا المرسوم التشريعي 

مادة 89 - ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية 

دمشق 9 /6 / 1383 هـ 
26/10/1963

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 
المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ 


رئيس الجمهورية 

بناء على أحكام الدستور 

يرسم ما يلي : 


مادة 1 - يقصد بالتعابـير التالية في معرض تطبيق هذا المرسوم التشريعي المعاني المبينة إزاء كل منها : 

أ‌- أسس التخطيط العمراني : 

هي المبادىء الموحدة التي تنظم عملية تخطيط التجمعات السكانية وتتضمن ما يلي : 

· الأسس العلمية الهندسية العامة للتخطيط العمراني والبناء . 

· الخطوات والمراحل الواجب إتباعها في تحضير البرنامج التخطيطي الخاص بدراسة المخطط التنظيمي العام والتفصيلي ،ونظام البناء لأي تجمع سكاني . 

ب‌- البرنامج التخطيطي : هو البرنامج الذي يحدد الاحتياجات الآنية والمستقبلية لتجمع سكاني وفق أسس التخطيط العمراني استناداً على واقع هذا التجمع ، ويحدد البرنامج عدد السكان والكثافات السكانية ونوع وتعداد الخدمات والمشيدات العامة اللازمة له . 

ج‌- المخطط التنظيمي العام : هو المخطط الذي يوضح الرؤية المستقبلية للتجمع السكاني وتوسعه ويتم ذلك عن طريق تحديد الحدود العمرانية وشبكة الطريق الرئيسية واستعمالات كافة الأراضي الواقعة ضمنه ومنهاج ونظام بناء كل منها بما لا يتعارض مع أسس التخطيط العمراني والبرنامج التخطيطي . 

د‌- المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي : هو المخطط الذي يحدد كافة التفاصيل التخطيطية لشبكة الطرق الرئيسية والفرعية وممرات المشاة والفراغات العامة وكافة التفاصيل العمرانية للأراضي حسب الاستعمال المرسوم لها كل ذلك بما لا يتعارض مع المخطط التنظيمي العام ونظام البناء . 

هـ- التجمع السكاني : المدينة أو البلدة أو القرية ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية والقرى والمزارع التي تتبع إحدى الوحدات الإدارية . 

و- المكتب : المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة . 

ز- الجهة الإدارية : البلدية أو الوحدة الإدارية . 

ح- المجلس : المجلس البلدي في البلدية أو المجلس المحلي في الوحدة الإدارية . 

مادة 2- تضع وزارة الإسكان والمرافق أسس التخطيط العمراني بهدف تلبية متطلبات التجمعات السكانية ضمن الإمكانيات المتوفرة لكل منها في إطار التخطيط الإقليمي الشامل للقطر العربي السوري وتصدر بمرسوم . 

وإلى أن هذا المرسوم يستمر العمل بالأسس المعتمدة لدى وزارة الإسكان والمرافق وفي حدود أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي . 

مادة 3- 

أ‌- في سبيل وضع المخططات التنظيمية العامة والتفصيلية وأنظمة البناء تضع الجهة الإدارية المختصة لكل تجمع سكاني برنامجاً تخطيطياً ضمن حدود أسس التخطيط العمراني النافذة . 

ب‌- يعرض البرنامج التخطيطي الخاص بكل تجمع سكاني على وزارة الإسكان والمرافق للموافقة عليه أو طلب تعديله خلال /20/ يوماً من تاريخ تسجيله في ديوان الوزارة والا اعتبر مقراً . 

ويعتبر هذا البرنامج جزءاً مكملاً للأسس المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة بالنسبة لهذا التجمع . 

مادة 4- تعد الجهة الإدارية مشاريع المخططات التنظيمية العامة والتفصيلية في جميع مراحلها وكذلك أنظمة البناء للتجمعات السكانية بما لا يتعارض مع أسس التخطيط العمراني والبرنامج التخطيطي لكل تجمع . 

مادة 5- 

أ‌- يعرض مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي ونظام البناء على المجلس للنظر في إقراره والموافقة على إعلانه . 

ب‌- يعلن مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي ونظام البناء وتعديلاتها في بهو الجهة الإدارية ويدعى من لهم علاقة بالمشروع المعلن للإطلاع عليه بطريق التبليغ الشخصي أو بموجب بيان ينشر في صحيفتين محليتين أو بإحدى صحف العاصمة الأكثر انتشاراً لدى الجهة المعلنة ، وتجوز الاستعانة بوسائل الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية في القطر وذلك وفق ما تقدره الجهة الإدارية . 

ج‌- يمكن الاعتراض على مشاريع المخططات وأنظمة البناء المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة خلال /30/ ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الإعلان ، ويقدم الاعتراض باستدعاء يبين فيه المعترض ملاحظاته 

د‌- تنظر في الاعتراضات لجنة فنية إقليمية يشكلها المحافظ رئيس المكتب برئاسته وعضوية : 

1- عضو المكتب التنفيذي المختص . 

2- مدير الخدمات الفنية . 

3- مدير الآثار في المحافظة . 

4- المسؤول عن الطرق في مديرية الخدمات الفنية . 

5- المسؤول عن التخطيط العمراني في مديرية الخدمات الفنية . 

6- خبيرين من المهندسين ذوي الخبرة في مجال تخطيط المدن يختار أحدهما وزير الإسكان والمرافق والآخر يختاره المحافظ . 

7- خبير في الشؤون العقارية من الحقوقيين يختاره المحافظ . 

هـ- يحضر اجتماع اللجنة رئيس الجهة الإدارية المختصة والمهندس المسؤول عن الشؤون الفنية فيها دون أن يكون لها حق التصويت ، ولا يكون اجتماع اللجنة صحيحاً إلا بحضور رئيسها أو أكثر من نصف الأعضاء ، وترسل اللجنة نتائج دراساتها وتوصياتها إلى المرجع المختص باقتراح أو إصدار المشروع المعلن بموجب المادة السادسة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي 

مادة 6- فيما لا يتعارض مع أسس التخطيط العمراني والبرنامج التخطيطي لكل تجمع سكاني . 

أ‌- تصدر المخططات التنظيمية العامة وأنظمة البناء وتعديلاتها لمدن مراكز المحافظات بقرار من وزير الإسكان والمرافق بناء على اقتراح المكتب . 

ب‌- تصدر المخططات التنظيمية التفصيلية وتعديلاتها لمدن مراكز المحافظات ما عدا مدينة دمشق بقرار من المكتب بناء على اقتراح المجلس . 

ج‌- تصدر المخططات التنظيمية التفصيلية لمدينة دمشق بقرار من مجلس المحافظة بناء على اقتراح المكتب . 

د‌- تصدر المخططات التنظيمية وأنظمة البناء وتعديلاتها في بقية الجهات الإدارية بقرار من المكتب . 

مادة 7- 

أ‌- تبلغ وزارة الإسكان والمرافق صورة عن أي مخطط تنظيمي عام أو تفصيلي أو نظام بناء أو تعديلها خلال /15/ خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ القرار الذي يتخذه المكتب أو مجلس محافظة مدينة دمشق بإصدار كل منها وإلا اعتبر موقف التنفيذ حكماً . 

ب‌- لوزير الإسكان والمرافق خلال /45/ خمسة وأربعون يوماً من تاريخ تسجيل القرار في ديوان لوزارة إيقاف تنفيذه في حال مخالفته لأسس التخطيط العمراني أو البرنامج التخطيطي الخاص به وإلا اعتبر مبرماً . 

ج‌- إذا نشأ خلاف نتيجة تطبيق الفقرة السابقة فيعرض الخلاف على رئاسة مجلس الوزراء للبت فيه . 

مادة 8- فيما لا يتعارض من أسس التخطيط العمراني ، والبرنامج التخطيطي يجوز تعديل المخطط التنظيمي العام والتفصيلي وأنظمة البناء المصدقة وفق المواعيد والإجراءات التالية : 

أ‌- يعلن المخطط أو نظام البناء بعد مرور عام واحد على إصداره لأول مرة وتقبل الاعتراضات عليه . 

ب‌- يعلن المخطط ونظام البناء مرة بعد ذلك كل ثلاث سنوات وتقبل الاعتراضات عليه . 

ج‌- للجهة الإدارية اقتراح إدخال التعديلات التي تقتضيها المصلحة العامة على المخطط أو نظام البناء في المواعيد المحددة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي . 

د‌- للمحافظ رئيس المكتب أن يستثني اقتراح إدخال التعديلات على أراضي البلدية أو أملاك الدولة أو لتنفيذ مشروع حيوي ذي نفع عام من شرط المدة المقررة في هذه المادة . 

هـ- يبت بالاعتراضات والاقتراحات المشار إليها في هذه المادة وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 9- 

أ‌- يتولى المكتب سلطة المجلس في المناطق والأراضي غير التابعة لأية جهة إدارية في المحافظة كما يتولى المكتب سلطة رئيس المجلس . 


ب‌- مع مراعاة أسس التخطيط العمراني والبرنامج التخطيطي تصدر المخططات التنظيمية وأنظمة البناء في القرى النموذجية والضواحي والتجمعات المحدثة بقرار من وزير الإسكان والمرافق بناء على اقتراح المكتب . 

ج‌- يصدر المجلس الأعلى للسياحة نظاماً خاصاً لإقامة المنشآت السياحية في المناطق والأراضي غير التابعة للجهات الإدارية في المحافظة . 



مادة 10 – 

أ‌- لوزير الإسكان والمرافق تكليف العاملين في الوزارة وخارجها بالعمل بوضع أسس التخطيط العمراني ودراسة وتدقيق البرامج التخطيطية والمخططات التنظيمية وأنظمة البناء ضمن الدوام الرسمي وخارجه ومنحهم تعويضات ومكافآت بقرار منه بعد موافقة وزير المالية . 

ب‌- يجوز للمحافظ رئيس المكتب تكليف العاملين في الدولة بدراسة المخططات التنظيمية وتنفيذها على الطبيعة مع أنظمة البناء ومنحهم مكافآت تشجيعية لقاء ذلك . 

ج‌- يجوز للجهة الإدارية بموافقة المحافظ رئيس المكتب التعاقد مع أية جهة للقيام بدراسة المخططات التنظيمية وتنفيذها على الطبيعة ووضع أنظمة البناء . 

د‌- تمنح اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية المنصوص عنها في المادة /5/ من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ومقررها تعويضاً بقرا من المحافظ رئيس المكتب . 

هـ- تستثنى المكافآت والتعويضات المشار إليها في هذه المادة من أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /167/ لعام 1963 وتعديلاته ويتم منحها وفق أسس يصدر بتحديدها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري الإدارة المحلية والإسكان والمرافق . 

و‌- تصرف المكافآت والتعويضات وكافة النفقات الوارد ذكرها في الفقرات (ب-ج-د ) من اعتمادات الجهة الإدارية ذات العلاقة . 

مادة 11- يصدر وزير الإسكان والمرافق التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي . 

مادة 12- تلغى كافة الأحكام المخالفة لهذا المرسوم التشريعي . 

مادة 13- ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية . 


دمشق في 29 /4/1402هـ الموافق 23/2/1982 م 



========================================

المرسوم التشريعي رقم /3/ 


رئيس الجمهورية 

بناء على أحكام الدستور 


يرسم مايلي : 


مادة 1- تلغى المادة /10/ من المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ تاريخ 23/1/1982 . 

مادة 2- ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية . 


دمشق في 1/5/1403 هـ الموافق 13/2/1983 



رئيس الجمهورية 

حافظ الأسد 



=================================
التعليمات رقم /1/ 

للمرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 


نظام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ الصادر في 23/2/1982 إجراءات وضع إصدار المخططات التنظيمية وأنظمة البناء لدى الجهات الإدارية في القطر مع تحديد دور كل من السلطات المركزية والمحلية في ذلك . 

وجاء في المادة الثانية من هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن تعد وزارة الإسكان والمرافق أسس التخطيط العمراني وأن تستصدرها بمرسوم . 

وإلى أن يصدر هذا المرسوم فقد نصت على فترة انتقالية يجري العمل خلالها بالأسس التخطيطية المؤقتة النافذة حالياً لدى الوزارة التي سنعممها بشكل مستقل ونشير فيما يلي للمقصود من بعض التعابـير الواردة في المرسوم التشريعي موضوع البحث والى كيفية العمل بها مكتفين اختصاراً بالتعبير عنه بكلمة المرسوم . 

1- إلى أن تصدر أسس التخطيط العمراني يعمل بالأسس التخطيطية المؤقتة وحدها في إعداد المخططات التنظيمية للتجمعات السكانية وفق دفاتر الشروط الموضوعة من قبل الوزارة . 

2- يقصد بنظام المشار إليه في الفقرة /ج/ من المادة /1/ من المرسوم وفي بقية مواده شروط البناء التي تصدر رخص البناء بموجبها في مختلف المناطق حسب الصفة المقررة لها في المخطط التنظيمي ولاسيما الأمور التالية : 

- الحد الأدنى والأعلى لمساحة المقسم المسموح ببنائه 

- الحد الأدنى لمواجهة المقسم ببنائه 

- النسبة المئوية المسموح ببنائها من كامل المقسم بما في ذلك مساحات المرائب وارتفاعاتها أن وجدت . 

- الوجائب الأمامية والجانبية والخلفية التي يجب تركها دون بناء بما فيها الأورقة إن وجدت . 

- تعريف منسوب الترخيص . 

- عدد الطوابق المسموح ببنائها على كل مقسم . 

- الارتفاع الاعظمي للبناء . 

- عامل الاستثمار الاعظمي للمقسم إن وجد . 

- الأحكام المتممة لنظام البناء إن وجدت . 

يثبت نظام البناء مع الأحكام المتممة له حال وجودها على شكل جدول على المخطط التنظيمي للدلالة عليه باعتباره جزءا منه ويعلن معه . 

كما يترك حقل تحت هذا الجدول يخصص لكتابة تواريخ وأرقام قرارات الموافقة على المخطط من كل من اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية والمجلس المحلي والجهة المصدرة له . 

3- يعد البرنامج التخطيطي المشار إليه في المادة الثالثة من المرسوم على شكل تقرير شامل تحدد فيه الاحتياجات التخطيطية الآنية والمستقبلية للتجمع السكاني الذي يوضع من اجله لفترة /20/ سنة القادمة ، ويجب أن يتضمن هذا التقرير عدد السكان وتوزيعهم والكثافة السكانية المقترحة لهذا التوزيع على مختلف مناطق التجمع وفق الفعاليات المقترحة لها من صناعة ومشيدات عامة وسكن من مختلف الفئات وغيرها مع تحديد المساحة المخصصة اللازمة لكل منها من اصل مساحة التجميع الكلية ونسبتها للفرد الواحد من عدد السكان المتوقع للتجمع وكذلك تعداد مواقع وأبنية كل من هذه الخدمات والمشيدات العامة ، وشبكة الطرق الرئيسية وعروضها وتصنيفها ، مع الاتجاهات المقترحة لتوسع هذا التجمع والمبررات العلمية لاختيار هذه الاتجاهات 

وتبرز المعطيات الواردة في البرنامج التخطيطي مع بيان خطوطه الرئيسية بتنـزيل هذه المعطيات والخطوط الرئيسية على المخطط الطبوغرافي لمنطقة التجمع بمقياس ( 1000/1 أو 2000/1 ) للتجمعات السكانية الصغيرة وبمقياس (5000/1 أو 10.000 ) حسب المتوفر بالنسبة للتجمعات السكانية الكبيرة . 

4- تشكل اللجان الفنية الإقليمية المنصوص عنها في الفقرة /د/ من المادة /5/ من المرسوم بقرار يصدر عن المحافظ المختص ، وينتقى الخبيران المهندسان من المختصين بتخطيط المدن أو العمارة ذوي الخبرة ، كما ينتقي الخبير في الشؤون العقارية من ذوي الخبرة في القوانين والأنظمة العقارية في أي مصلحة من مصالح الدولة شريطة أن يكون من الحقوقيين . 

وفي محافظة مدينة دمشق المكونة من مدينة واحدة فقط تنحصر فيها كافة الخدمات المطلوبة من الأجهزة العاملة فيها على مختلف تسمياتها وتقسيماتها ، فإن تسمية أعضاء اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية المشار إليهم في البنود (2 4 – 5 ) من الفقرة /د/ من المادة /5/ بصفته يقوم على الاختصاصي الوظيفي لبعض الخدمات يتم على النحو التالي : 

- مدير الخدمات الفنية حال وجوده أو من يقوم بالعمل المماثل لعمله في بقية أجهزة المحافظة . 

- المسؤول عن الطرق في مديرية الخدمات الفنية في حال وجوده أو من يقوم بالعمل المماثل لعمله في بقية أجهزة المحافظة . 

- المسؤول عن التخطيط في مديرية الخدمات الفنية حال وجوده أو من يقوم بالعمل المماثل لعمله في بقية أجهزة المحافظة . 

5- يقترح المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة إصدار المخطط التنظيمي ونظام البناء للمناطق المشار إليها في المادة التاسعة من المرسوم ، كما يمارس فيها بقية اختصاصات المجلس المحلي للجهة الإدارية . 

ويصدر رئيس المكتب رخص البناء في هذه المناطق إما وفق المخططات التنظيمية أو أنظمة البناء المقررة لها كما يمارس بقية الاختصاصات الأخرى لرئيس الجهة الإدارية . 

6- تنفذ المخططات التنظيمية على الطبيعة وفق الفقرة /ج/ من المادة /10/ من المرسوم بتثبيت المعلومات الواردة على المخطط على الأرض وذلك ببيان حدود الشوارع وبقية الاستعمالات من ساحات وحدائق عامة ومدارس ومراكز صحية وثقافية وغيرها مما هو مخصص تنظيميا للمصلحة العامة مع تنـزيل حدود ما ورد على المخطط من المقاسم ( البلوكات ) . 

وتراعى الدقة التامة في عملية تنفيذ المخطط على الطبيعة لأثرها المباشر على العقارات الواقعة ضمن حدود المخطط وعلى حقوق الناس وعلاقاتهم القانونية مع بعضهم البعض ومع الجهة الإدارية . 

وتتم عملية التنـزيل هذه بمقتضى دفتر الشروط تعده الوزارة في حال التنفيذ عن طريق التعاقد مع جهات فنية متخصصة . 

7- يمنح التعويض بموجب الفقرة /د/ من المادة /10/ من المرسوم عما تعقده اللجان الإقليمية الفنية ومقررها من جلسات ومن النسب التي تحدد بالقرار الذي يصدر عن السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء عملاً بالفقرة /هـ/ من هذه المادة . 

8- تلغى اعتبارا من تاريخ نشر المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية الفقرات والمواد المتعلقة بإعلان المخططات ودراسة اعتراضاتها وتصديقها في كل من قانون الإدارة المحلية الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /15/ لعام 1972 ولائحته التنفيذية ، وقانون البلديات رقم /172/ لسنة 1956 وتعديلاته وكذلك المرسوم التنظيمي رقم /983/ لعام 1965 وتعديلاته، كما تعتبر لاغية كافة الأنظمة والتعليمات المخالفة للمرسوم أو هذه التعليمات . 


وزير الإسكان والمرافق 

أحمد سليم درويش

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التعليمات رقم /2/ 

للمرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 


مادة 1 – يقصد بالتعابـير التالية أينما وردت في هذه التعليمات المعاني المبينة إزاء كل منها : 

- الجهة الإدارية : الوحدة الإدارية أو البلدية . 

- المجلس : المجلس المحلي في الوحدة الإدارية أو المجلس البلدي في البلدية . 

- المرسوم : المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ وتاريخ 23/12/1982 . 

أولاً – وضع المخطط التنظيمي العامة والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي للمرة الأولى : 

مادة 2 – 

أ - إن من اختصاص الجهة الإدارية بموجب المادة /4/ من المرسوم إعداد مشاريع المخططات التنظيمية العامة ، والمخططات التنظيمية التفصيلية الخاصة بها مع أنظمة بنائها في جميع مراحلها وفق البرامج السنوية المقررة في الخطة الخمسية ،وعليها أن تبادلا لإعداد هذه المخططات مباشرة بواسطة جهازها الفني حال وجوده ، أو عن طريق التعاقد مع الجهات المختصة استناداً لأحكام القوانين النافذة لديها ، وفق تعليمات رئاسة مجلس الوزراء ، وكذلك وفق دفاتر الشروط الفنية العامة الموضوعة من قبل الوزارة لهذا الغرض بالنسبة لمدن مراكز المحافظات ، أما بالنسبة لبقية الجهات الإدارية ، فتراعى نفس الإجراءات مع أخذ موافقة المحافظ المسبقة على التعاقد / وتبلغ الوزارة صورة عن العقد . 

بينت المادة /3/ من المرسوم أن الخطوة الأولى في إعداد أي مخطط تنظيمي عام لأي تجمع سكاني وهو وضع البرنامج التخطيط لهذا التجمع وفق الأسس التخطيطية النافذة . 

يعرض البرنامج التخطيطي بعد إعداده على وزارة الإسكان والمرافق للموافقة عليه أو طلب تعديله خلال /20/ يوماً من تاريخ تسجيله في ديوان الوزارة ، ويرفع البرنامج التخطيطي للوزارة عن طريق البريد المسجل ، كما تعيده هي مع الموافقة عليه أو طلب تعديله بذات الأسلوب وعلى الجهة الإدارية تنفيذ الملاحظات وإجراء التعديلات المطلوبة من قبل الوزارة في إعداد مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام 

ب – عملاً بالمواد (5-6-7) من المرسوم يمر مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام الذي تم وضعه بصيغته النهائية مع نظام بنائه بالمراحل التالية : 

1- يعرض على المجلس لإقراره والموافقة على إعلانه 

2- يعلن لمدة /30/ يوماً في مكان بارز في بهو الجهة الإدارية يسهل إطلاع الناس عليه مع دعوة ذوي العلاقة للإطلاع عليه وتقديم اعتراضاتهم خلال هذه المدة . 

3- تحال الاعتراضات المقدمة على المخطط مع نظام بنائه المعلنين بكتاب من قبل الجهة المعلنة للجنة الفنية الإقليمية عن طريق مديرية الخدمات الفنية ضمن اضبارة تحتوي على الوثائق التالية : 

- قرار المجلس المتضمن الموافقة على إعلان المخطط 

- صورة الإعلان 

- جدول بأسماء المعترضين مرتب حسب تواريخ تقديم الاعتراضات 

- مشروع المخطط المعلن مبين عليه مواقع الاعتراضات وأرقامها كما وردت في جدول أسماء المعترضين 

4- تتولى اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية دراسة الاعتراضات والبت بها وفق الجدول والمخطط المذكورين في البند السابق ، وتنظم محضراً مستقلاً لكل مخطط معلن يوقع رئيس اللجنة ،وخبير الوزارة ، والمسؤول عن التخطيط العمراني في مديرية الخدمات الفنية ،على كل تعديل ينـزل على المخطط ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توقيع المحضر والمخطط من رئيس وأعضاء ومقرر اللجنة . 

5- يحال محضر اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية مع اضبارة الاعتراضات إلى قسم التخطيط العمراني في مديرية الخدمات الفنية لإجراء التعديلات التي أقرت من قبل اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية على نسخة كونتر كالك المخطط التنظيمي المعلن المحفوظ لديها 

يراعى في تنـزيل التعديلات الدقة والتامة والتزام الحرفي بما قررته اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية إضافة إلى تسجيل كل من ( رقم وتاريخ ومحضر اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية اسم وتوقيع المشرف على التعديل ، اسم وتوقيع الرسام ، تاريخ التعديل ) في الحقل المخصص لذلك في الجدول المبين على المخطط . 

أما بالنسبة لمدن مراكز المحافظات فيحال محضر اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية مع الاضبارة إلى مديرية الشؤون الفنية كي تتولى هي تنـزيل التعديلات على نسخة كونتر كالك المخطط التنظيمي المعلن كما هو مبين في هذا البند . 

6- على مديرية الخدمات الفنية ، واللجنة الإقليمية إنهاء دراسة الاعتراضات وإجراء التعديلات على نسخة كونتر كالك المخطط التنظيمي المعلن كما ورد في البندين /4و5/ السابقين خلال مدة أقصاها ستة أشهر من تاريخ إحالة اضبارة الاعتراضات للجنة الفنية الإقليمية . 

7- ترفع اضبارة مشروع تعديل المخطط التنظيمي العام ، مع محضر اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية بالإضافة إلى خمس نسخ عن مخطط كونتر كالك المعدل إلى المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة لتوقيع المخطط وإصداره بالنسبة لكافة الجهات الإدارية في المحافظة ، ما عدا مدينة دمشق وبقية مدن مراكز المحافظات . 

في محافظة مدينة دمشق وبقية مدن مراكز المحافظات ، يوقع المكتب التنفيذي المخطط ويقترح إصداره ويرفع قراره باقتراح الإصدار مع الاضبارة لوزير الإسكان والمرافق حيث يصدر بقرار عنه . 

ج - كل توسع عمراني بإضافة أراضي جديدة إلى مخطط تنظيمي عام نافذ تستدعيه احتياجات التجمع السكاني الآنية والمستقبلية ، يعتبر في معرض تطبيق أحكام المرسوم بمثابة مخطط تنظيمي عام يوضع للمرة الأولى يستوجب وضع برنامج تخطيطي لمنطقة التوسع الجديد ينسجم مع المخطط التنظيمي العام ومن ثم عرضه على الوزارة للموافقة عليه أو طلب تعديله ، وبعد ذلك تستكمل الخطوات الأخرى المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة من عرض على المجلس وإعلان ، ودراسة للاعتراضات وإصدار . 

مادة 3 - آ - يتم وضع المخططات التنظيمية التفصيلية للمخطط التنظيمي العام وفق الإجراءات المبينة في المادة السابقة ، ويمر إعداد المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي بذات المراحل التي يمر بها إعداد المخطط التنظيمي العام بما لا يتعارض مع الأسس التخطيطية والبرنامج التخطيطي الخاص بالتجمع السكاني والمخطط التنظيمي العام للمدينة . 

ب - يرفع مشروع المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي ونظام بنائه مع بقية الاضبارة من إعلان واعتراضات ومحضر لجنة فنية إقليمية إلى الجهة المختصة لإصداره على النحو التالي : 

1- المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس محافظة مدينة دمشق لتوقيع المخطط ولاقتراح إصداره ، ثم يحال لمجلس المحافظة ليصدر بقرار عنه . 

2 – المجلس في مدن مراكز المحافظات لتوقيع المخطط ولاقتراح إصداره ، ثم يرفع إلى المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة ليصدر بقرار عنه . 

3 – المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة بالنسبة لبقية الجهات الإدارية حيث يصدر بقرار عنه 

مادة 4 – 

أ - أوجبت المادة /7/ من المرسوم أن تبلغ وزارة الإسكان والمرافق صورة أي مخطط تنظيمي عام وأنظمة البناء ، أو تنظيمي تفصيلي مع نظام بنائه وتعديلاته خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ إصداره لتدقيقه مع إيقاف نفاذه في حال مخالفته لأي من : 

- الأسس التخطيطية 

- البرنامج التخطيطي المصدق للتجمع السكاني الذي وضع البرنامج من أجله . 

وقد بينت المادة /7/ من هذه التعليمات الوثائق والبيانات التي يجب أن ترفق باضبارة كل مخطط يرفع للوزارة لإصداره أو لتدقيقه . 

ثانيـاً - تعديل المخططات التنظيمية العامة وأنظمة بنائها، والتنظيمية التفصيلية وأنظمة بنائها بصورة دورية : 

مادة 5 – 

أ – أوجبت المادة /8/ من المرسوم إعلان المخططات التنظيمية العامة ، والتنظيمية التفصيلية النافذة بتاريخ صدوره ، أو التي يتم إصدارها بعد نفاذه وفق الفترات الزمنية التالية : 

1- انقضاء عام كامل على إصدار المخطط لأول مرة . 

2 – انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على كل إصدار يعقب الإصدار السابق ، أو انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على تاريخ الإعلان السابق في حال عدم إصدار المخطط مجدداً لعام وجود اعتراضات عليه ، أو رفض الاعتراضات المقدمة . 

ب – للجهة الإدارية عملاُ بالفقرة /ج/ من المادة /8/ من المرسوم وضمن مدة الإعلان أم تقترح بقرار يتخذ في المجلس التعديلات التي ترى أن المصلحة العامة تقتضيها ، تنـزيل تلك التعديلات التي ترى أن المصلحة العامة تقتضيها ، تنـزل تلك التعديلات على نسخة من المخطط وتعلن مع المخطط ليجرب الإطلاع والاعتراض على الاثنين معاً . 

يحال قرار المجلس إلى اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية مع مخطط التعديلات لدراسته مع بقية الاعتراضات 

ج – تبت اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية بالاعتراضات المقدمة ، وتقر ما هو مقبول منها فيما لا يتعارض مع أسس التخطيط العمراني ، والبرنامج التخطيطي الخاص بالمخطط المعلن ضمن المدة المحددة في البند /6/ من الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /2/ من هذه التعليمات ، وتقتصر مهمة اللجنة بموجب أحكام المرسوم على دراسة الاعتراضات المقدمة على المخططات المعلنة . 

د - بعد تعديل المخططات التنظيمية العامة وأنظمة البناء والتنظيمية التفصيلية ونظام بنائها بذات المراحل والإجراءات التي ورد ذكرها في الفقرة /ب/ من المادة الثانية من هذه التعليمات ، كما تستعمل في إعداد الوثائق والقرارات النماذج المرفقة بهذه التعليمات . 

يشار في الإعلان وفي القرار المتخذ في المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة لسبب التعديل وهو : 

- انقضاء عام على إصدار المخطط لأول مرة . 

- انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على الإصدار السابق أو الإعلان السابق حسب الحال وفق البند /2/ من الفقرة /آ/ من هذه المادة . 

ثالثاً - إعلان تعديل المخططات التنظيمية العامة وأنظمة بنائها والتنظيمية التفصيلية وأنظمة بصورة استثنائية : 

مادة 6 – 

أ - أجازت الفقرة /د/ من المادة /8/ من المرسوم للمحافظ رئيس المكتب التنفيذي أن يستثني من شرط المدة المحددة ، بسنة ، وبثلاث سنوات الاقتراحات المتعلقة بتعديل المخطط فيما يتعلق بالعقارات والأراضي العائدة للجهة الإدارية ، أو أملاك الدولة ، أو لتنفيذ مشروع حيوي ذي نفع عام . 

ب – يراعى في تطبيق الفقرة السابقة ما يلي : 

1- أن يكون طلب التعديل متعلقاً بإحدى الحالات التي وردت فيها حصراً 

2- يرفع طلب التعديل للمحافظ بمذكرة خطية تعدها مديرية الشؤون الفنية في مدن مراكز المحافظات ، أو قسم التخطيط العمراني في مديرية الخدمات الفنية بالنسبة لبقية الجهات الإدارية في المحافظة . 

يبين في المذكرة أسباب ومبررات طلب التعديل بالصورة الاستثنائية بما ينسجم وأحكام المرسوم وتعليماته وبما يتعارض مع الأسس التخطيطية والبرنامج التخطيطي المصدق للتجمع السكاني . 

3 – في حال موافقة المحافظ على المذكرة المرفوعة إليه بالإعلان الاستثنائي تقوم الجهة الإدارية أو البلدية بتنـزيل التعديل المقترح باللون الأحمر ( حبر أو فلوماستر ) على إحدى نسخ المخطط التنظيمي ، ليتم إعلانه ودراسة الاعتراضات وإصدار التعديل وفق الإجراءات المبينة في المادة /5/ من هذه التعليمات . 

ربـعـاً – الوثائق والبيانات التي ترفق بالمخططات التي ترفع للوزارة إما لإصدارها أو لتدقيقها بعد إصدارها من قبل الجهة المحلية المختصة : 

مادة 7 – 

أ - طلب الموافقة على البرنامج التخطيطي لأي تجمع سكاني : 

تتألف الاضبارة المرسلة إلى الوزارة من الوثائق والبيانات التالية : 

1- كتاب الإرسال نموذج رقم /1/ 

2- البرنامج التخطيطي نموذج رقم /2/ 

3- مصور البرنامج التخطيطي نموذج رقم /3/ 

ب – طلب إصدار المخطط التنظيمي العام لمحافظة مدينة دمشق ولمدن مراكز المحافظات لأول مرة أو تعديله : 

تتألف الاضبارة المرسلة إلى الوزارة من الوثائق والبيانات التالية : 

1- كتاب الإرسال نموذج رقم /4/ 

2-قرار المجلس بإقرار مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام 

والموافقة على إعلانه نموذج رقم /5/ 

3-صورة إعلان مشروع المخطط مع الصحف الناشرة نموذج رقم /6/ 

4- صورة كتاب الدعوة لاجتماع اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية نموذج رقم /7/ 

5- محضر اجتماع اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية نموذج رقم /8/ 

6- قرار المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة باقتراح إصدار المخطط نموذج رقم /9/ 

7- المخطط الذي اقتراح إصداره 

ج - طلب تدقيق المخططات التنظيمية التفصيلية لمدن مراكز المحافظات أو تعديلها : 

تتألف الاضبارة المرسلة إلى الوزارة من الوثائق والبيانات التالية : 

1- كتاب الإرسال نموذج رقم /10/ 

2- قرار المجلس بإقرار مشروع المخطط التنظيم التفصيلي 

والموافقة على إعلانه نموذج رقم /11/ 

3- صورة إعلان مشروع المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي 

مع الصحف الناشرة نموذج رقم /12/ 

4-صورة كتاب الدعوة لاجتماع اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية نموذج رقم /13/ 

5- محضر اجتماع اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية نموذج رقم /14/ 

6- قرار المجلس باقتراح إصدار المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي نموذج رقم /15/ 

7- قرار المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة بإصدار المخطط 

التنظيمي التفصيلي نموذج رقم /16/ 

8- المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي الذي تم إصداره بقرار المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة . 

د - طلب تدقيق المخططات التنظيمية التفصيلية في محافظة مدينة دمشق : 

تتألف الاضبارة المرسلة إلى الوزارة من الوثائق والبيانات التالية : 

1- كتاب الإرسال نموذج رقم /17/ 

2- قرار المجلس بإقرار مشروع المخطط التفصيلي والموافقة على إعلانه 

3- صورة إعلان مشروع المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي مع الصحف الناشرة 

4- كتاب الدعوة لاجتماع اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية 

5- محضر اجتماع اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية 

6- قرار المكتب التنفيذي للمجلس باقتراح إصدار المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي 

7- قرار المجلس المحافظة بإصدار المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي 

8- المخطط الذي تم إصداره بقرار مجلس المحافظة 

ملاحظـة : تستعمل في محافظة مدينة دمشق النماذج المبينة في الفقرة /ج/ السابقة من هذه التعليمات 

هـ- طلب تصديق المخططات التنظيمية العامة ، والمخططات التنظيمية التفصيلية في المدن والبلدان والبلديات ( غير محافظة مدينة دمشق ومدن مراكز المحافظات ) . 

تتألف الاضبارة المرسلة إلى الوزارة من الوثائق والبيانات التالية : 

1- كتاب الإرسال نموذج رقم /18/ 

2- قرار المجلس بإقرار مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام أو 

المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي والموافقة على إعلانه نموذج رقم /19/ 

3- صورة إعلان مشروع المخطط مع الصحف الناشرة نموذج رقم /20/ 

4- صورة كتاب الدعوة لاجتماع اللجنة الفنية نموذج رقم /21/ 

5- محضر اجتماع اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية نموذج رقم /22/ 

6- قرار المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة بإصدار المخطط 

التنظيمي العام أو المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي نموذج رقم /23/ 

7- المخطط التنظيمي العام أو المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي الذي تم إصداره بقرار المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس المحافظة . 

خـامسـأ- تنظيم الإضبارة التي ترفع للوزارة بطلب إصدار المخطط أو بطلب تدقيقه : 

مادة 8 – 

أ - توضع الوثائق والبيانات من الورق المقوى ( كلاسور يكتب عليه من الخارج خلاصة عن موضوع الاضبارة ومن الداخل قائمة بمحتوياتها حسب التسلسل ، وتوقع هذه القائمة من الموظف المسؤول عن تنظيم الأضابير لدى الجهة المرسلة إشعارا بمطابقتها لهذه التعليمات ) . 

ب- ترفق ثلاث نسخ على الأقل عن كل من المخطط المرسل لإصداره أو لتدقيقه وعن القرار المتخذ بشأنه من المرجع المختص . 

آملين التقيد بهذه التعليمات وسترد كل إضبارة في حال النقص أو المخالفة . 




وزير الإسكان والمرافق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الـقـانـون رقــم ( 41 ) 


رئيس الجمهورية 

بناء على أحكام الدستور 

وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 17/3/1423 هـ و 28/5/2002 م 


يـصـدر مـا يـلـي : 


المادة 1 – تعدل المادة الخامسة من المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 المعدل وتصبح على الشكل التالي : 

مادة 5-آ-1 - يعرض رئيس المجلس مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي ونظام البناء على المجلس للنظر في إقراره والموافقة على إعلانه في أول جلسة له حكماً . 

2- على المجلس أن يعلن مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي ونظام البناء خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ عرضه على المجلس في أول جلسة له وفي حال عدم موافقته على الإعلان فعليه هذه المدة أن يضع ملاحظاته ليتم عرضها على اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية في المحافظة المعنية للبت في هذه الملاحظات والا اعتبر المخطط مقراً حكماً وعلى رئيس المجلس إعلانه . 

3 – تعرض المواضيع التي أقرتها اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية والتي رياها أحد أعضاء اللجنة مخالفة لأسس التخطيط العمراني والبرنامج التخطيطي على وزير الإسكان والمرافق ليبت في موضوع الخلاف خلال /30/ يوماً من تاريخ تسجيله في ديوان الوزارة والا اعتبر مقراً وملزما لجميع الجهات المعنية وعلى رئيس المجلس إعلانه . 

ب - يعلن مشروع المخطط التنظيمي العام والمخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي ونظام البناء وتعديلاته في بهو الجهة الإدارية ويدعى من لهم علاقة بالمشروع المعلن للإطلاع عليه بطريق التبليغ الشخصي أو بموجب إعلان ينشر في صحيفتين محليتين أو بأحد صحف العاصمة الأكثر انتشارا لدى الجهة المعلنة ويجوز الاستعانة بوسائل الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية الرسمية وذلك وفق ما تقدره الجهة الإدارية . 

ج – يمكن الاعتراض على مشاريع المخططات وأنظمة البناء المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة خلال /30/ يوما من تاريخ الإعلان أو التبليغ ويقدم الاعتراض باستدعاء إلى الجهة الإدارية المعنية يبين فيه المعترض ملاحظاته . 

وعلى الجهة الإدارية أن تجهز الاضبارة وتحيلها إلى مديرية الخدمات الفنية لعرضها على اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية خلال مدة لا تزيد عن /60/ يوما اعتبارا من تاريخ انتهاء مدة الإعلان . 

د – على مديرية الخدمات الفنية تدقيق وثائق الاضبارة وعرضها على اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية بعد التأكد من جاهزيتها للعرض خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ إحالة الاضبارة إليها . 

هـ - تنظر في الاعتراضات لجنة فنية إقليمية يشكلها المحافظ رئيس المكتب التنفيذي برئاسته وعضوية : 

1- عضو المكتب التنفيذي المختص 

2- مدير الخدمات الفنية 

3- مدير الآثار في المحافظة 

4- المسؤول عن التخطيط العمراني في مديرية الخدمات الفنية 

5- مهندسين اثنين من ذوي الخبرة في مجال تخطيط المدن يسميهما وزير الإسكان والمرافق . 

6- مهندس من ذوي الخبرة في مجال تخطيط المدن وخبير في الشؤون العقارية من الحقوقيين يسميهما المحافظ . 

7- رئيس الجهة الإدارية المختصة 

ويدعو المحافظ ممثلا عن كل من الجهات التالية : 

الاتحاد العام للفلاحين والاتحاد العام للتعاون السكني واتحاد الحرفيين ونقابة المهندسين ووزارة الدفاع ووزارة المواصلات ووزارة الري ووزارة السياحة وذلك عندما يكون لأي منها علاقة بالاعتراضات المقدمة . ويعتبر ممثل هذه الجهات عند دعوته عضوا في اللجنة وله حق التصويت . 

و – يحضر اجتماع اللجنة المسؤول عن الشؤون الفنية في الجهة الإدارية المختصة دون أن يكون له حق التصويت ولا يكون اجتماع اللجنة صحيحاً إلا بحضور رئيسها ومهندس وزارة الإسكان والمرافق وأكثر من نصف الأعضاء ويتخذ القرار بأكثرية الأصوات وترسل اللجنة في هذه الحالة نتائج دراستها وتوصياتها إلى المرجع المختص باقتراح أو إصدار المشروع المعلن بموجب المادة السادة من المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 المعدل . 

ز – تعرض المواضيع التي أقرتها اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية والتي يراها أحد أعضاء اللجنة مخالفة لأسس التخطيط العمراني والبرنامج التخطيطي على وزير الإسكان والمرافق ويبت الوزير في موضوع الخلاف خلال /30/ يوماً من تاريخ تسجيل المحضر في ديوان الوزارة مرفقاً بالمخطط المعروض على اللجنة ويبلغ قرار الوزير إلى اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية لاعتماده . 

المادة 2 – تعدل المادة /7/ من المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 المعدل وتصبح على الشكل التالي : 

المادة 7 – تبلغ وزارة الإسكان والمرافق صورة عن قرار المكتب أو مجلس محافظة دمشق مرفقاً بالمخطط التنظيمي العام أو المخطط التنظيمي التفصيلي أو نظام البناء أو تعديلها الصادر بموجبه خلال مدة /15/ يوما من تاريخ القرار للحفظ لديها وليس للوزارة حق الاعتراض على أي من التعديلات المقرة من اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية . 

المادة 3 – تضاف المادة /10/ إلى المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 المعدل ونصها كما يلي : 

المادة 10-آ- لوزير الإسكان والمرافق تكليف العاملين في الوزارة وخارجها بالعمل بوضع أسس التخطيط العمراني ودراسة وتدقيق البرامج التخطيطية والمخططات التنظيمية وأنظمة البناء ضمن الدوام الرسمي وخارجه ومنحهم تعويضات ومكافآت وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة . 

ب – يجوز للمحافظ رئيس المكتب تكليف العاملين في الدولة بدراسة المخططات التنظيمية مع أنظمة البناء ومنحهم مكافآت تشجيعية لقاء ذلك وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة . 

ج – يجوز للجهة الإدارية بموافقة المحافظ رئيس المكتب التعاقد مع أي جهة للقيام بدراسة المخططات التنظيمية وتنفيذها على الطبيعة ووضع أنظمة البناء . 

د – تمنح اللجنة الفنية الإقليمية المنصوص عنها في المادة /5/ من المرسوم التشريعي رقم /5/ لعام 1982 المعدل بهذا القانون ومقررها تعويضا بقرار من المحافظ رئيس المكتب وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة . 

هـ - تصرف المكافآت والتعويضات وجميع النفقات الوارد ذكرها في الفقرات ( ب-ج-د ) من اعتمادات الجهة الإدارية ذات العلاقة . 

المادة 4 – ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية . 

دمشق في 25/3/1423هـ 
ـا 6/6/2002 م 




رئـيس الـجمـهـوريـة 

بشــار الأســد

----------

